# This or That



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Pretty simple game. Choose between one of the options above and then add your own. I shall start.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Coke.

Coffee/Tea or caffeine pills?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Coffee/Tea

Too hot or too cold?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Too cold. (I figure you can always wear layers...)

...

Road Runner or Wile E. Coyote?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Road Runner

Medication or therapy (for SA)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Therapy 

Bungie jump or skydive?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Skydive.

Friday night or Saturday night?


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

It's all about Friday night!
Half full or half empty


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Half empty.

Analogue or digital watch?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Analogue.

...

Trains or Planes?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Planes, always! I love airports, too.

Shower or bath?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

shower for sure.

pool or hot tub?


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Pool

Milk chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

dark chocolate

Pubs or clubs ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

pubs

cats or dogs?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

cats

boys or girls?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Girls

Apples or Oranges?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Apples.

Brush or comb?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Brush.

Kicked in the shins or bitten?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Shin kick any day

Lynx Vice or Lynx Africa ?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Africa.

Headphones or speakers?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Headphones

Execution by hanging or firing squad?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Firing squad should be quicker.

...

Yahoo or Google?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

google

emo or prep?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

prep

rap or rock?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Rock

...

Britney Spears or Paris Hilton? :troll


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Paris Hilton

pancakes or waffles?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Waffles... I dislike pancakes.

ketchup or mustard?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ketchup.

...

Rain or Snow?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

hmm, rain

Remember or forget?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Remember

Sega or Nintendo?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Nintendo

music or movies?


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

music

chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Chocolate.

CD player or MP3 player?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

MP3 Player

...

Hamburgers or Hotdogs?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hamburgers.

Blondes or Brunettes ?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Blondes

...

Minivan or SUV?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

SUV

bed or couch?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

bed

fortune cookies or horoscopes?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

fortune cookies 

McDonalds or Starbucks?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Starbucks, even though I don't think there are any around here.

...

elementary school or secondary school?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

secondary school

summer or winter?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Summer

Beavis or Butthead?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Butthead. Beavis sucks ahahaha.

film or tv?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Film

Notes or coins?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Notes

Spiderman or Venom?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Spiderman

The Punisher or Batman?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

punisher

apple or orange


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

apple

to go back into the past or into the future?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Christine* said:


> to go back into the past or into the future?


into the future

[hr:1yapqamu][/hr:1yapqamu]

airsoft of paintball


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

airsoft

TV or teh internetz?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> TV or teh internetz?


teh internetz

[hr:1sl2jn8p][/hr:1sl2jn8p]

rubiz or solitaire ??


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

solitaire

fame or fortune?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

batman can said:


> fame or fortune?


Fortune

[hr:akt5mriu][/hr:akt5mriu]

duct tape /or leather wallet ?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

duct tape

Cell phone or jail cell?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

cell phone

coke or pepsi?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Christine* said:


> coke or pepsi?


coke

paper of plastic ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

paper

a weekend with your fav celeb or a million dollars?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

a million dollars

popsicle or ice cream bar?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

batman can said:


> popsicle or ice cream bar?


ice cream bar

[hr:1rts2kom][/hr:1rts2kom]

hot potato or mash potato


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Mash!

Puppies or kittens?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Puppies!

Ban or bump?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> Ban or bump?


bump

[hr:22nb7ova][/hr:22nb7ova]

mean or nice friends ?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice

sugar or sweetner?


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

natural sugar

*whole beans or refried?*  :sus


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know my beans. I'll say whole beans? 

...

Sky Dive or Deepsea Dive?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Skydive.

Shark cage or hold a tarantula in each hand?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toscy said:


> Shark cage or hold a tarantula in each hand?


Shark cage (i haven't done that yet)

[hr:3hvqzgaq][/hr:3hvqzgaq]

who will win King Kong or Godzilla ?


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

Godzilla.

miami vice or nypd blue?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

miami vice

bread or bagel?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bread

Viva La Bam or Wildboyz


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Viva La Bam

:clap or :boogie?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

batman can said:


> :clap or :boogie?


:boogie

[hr:90euvaoq][/hr:90euvaoq]

:con or :get ?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

:get 

:ditto or :agree


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SilentLoner said:


> :ditto or :agree


:agree

[hr:10jtkj7b][/hr:10jtkj7b]

mints or gum ?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Um, gum!

...

Werewolves or Vampires?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> Werewolves or Vampires?


Vampires

[hr:217y5443][/hr:217y5443]

free month of hbo or free month of showtime ?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

HBO

Donald Duck or Scrooge McDuck?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

LadyJane said:


> Donald Duck or Scrooge McDuck?


Donald Duck

[hr:1qgn8ajc][/hr:1qgn8ajc]

which matters the most to you Lust or Love ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

love

peanut butter cookies or chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

chocolate chip

time or money?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

batman can said:


> peanut butter cookies or chocolate chip cookies?


chocolate chip cookies

[hr:1eywm7b1][/hr:1eywm7b1]

Baskin Robins or Coldstone?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Money and Baskin Robbins!


Sunkist or Fanta?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sunkist

Boxers or Briefs?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Boxers

Panties or thongs?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

On a girl ? It's all about the thong.

Massage or Hugz ?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hugz

80's or 90's?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Polar said:


> 80's or 90's?


80

[hr:zb3l4nzv][/hr:zb3l4nzv]

phones(text/voice) or chat room ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

phones

chips or popcorn?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

popcorn

winter or summer?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

summer

shoes or sandles?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

sandals in the summer, definitely

umbrella or no umbrella?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

njodis said:


> umbrella or no umbrella?


no umbrella

[hr:1j6en6oi][/hr:1j6en6oi]

toys or games ?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Games. 

Steak or grilled veggies?


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

grilled veggies. mmm

brothers grimm or andersen?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Andersen.

elevator or stairs?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

LadyJane said:


> elevator or stairs?


depends.

keys /or keyless entry ?


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Keys.

Luke or Han Solo?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jenikyula said:


> Luke or Han Solo?


Luke

[hr:si1df2iu][/hr:si1df2iu]
phone /or skype ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

phone

eaten by a shark or eaten by a crocodile?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Shark. I'd imagine it's quicker.

Stub your toe or hit your head?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Stub your toe.

Weeble or wobble?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Weeble

Soul shaker or love maker?


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

soul shaker.

mini or floor length skirt?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

mini skirt

red or blue


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

batman can said:


> red or blue


red

[hr:275b93zf][/hr:275b93zf]

ice or floor hockey ?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ice.

Scissors or nail clippers?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Scissors

Fruit Loops or Cherrios?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Cheerios

Which movie: 'Flight 93' or 'United 93'?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I've seen neither.

Power glove or wiimote?


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

wiimote

Porsche or Ferrari?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Ferrari

Skiing or snowboarding?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

batman can said:


> Skiing or snowboarding?


Skiing

[hr:2zpp4rff][/hr:2zpp4rff]

jacks or pick up sticks ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Snowboarding

Boxing or Muaythai ?


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

boxing


scarlett johanson or jessica alba?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Jessica Alba

MP3 player or CD Player?


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

cd player though i have in mind to finally get an mp3 player

Blur or Gorillaz?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

JR87 said:


> Blur or Gorillaz?


Gorillaz

[hr:3rzt973g][/hr:3rzt973g]

hot pizza or cold pizza


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Kim Kardashian

Green eyes or blue eyes?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

they both look ugly. 


summer or winter?


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Summer.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Coke

Mountain Dew or Orange Soda?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> Mountain Dew or Orange Soda?


Mountain Dew

[hr:26rxt0jo][/hr:26rxt0jo]

go bots or transformers ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Transformers.

Bike or rollerblade?


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

bike

stromboli or calzone?


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

calzone

beavis or butthead?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-Definetly Beavis!

Rome or Paris?


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

Rome

lemon or lime?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Lemon

Strawberry or cherry?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

strawberry

blue or green eyes?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Any they are both georgous.

Hit the gym or go for a swim ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> Hit the gym or go for a swim ?


go for a swim

[hr:25vp2lbw][/hr:25vp2lbw]

which is better HGTV or TLC ?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

TLC (I hate HGTV!)

Cartoon Network or Nickelodeon?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

the nickelodeon of my childhood, 80s to mid-90s

milk a cow or feed a mountain lion


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Roberto said:


> milk a cow or feed a mountain lion


feed a mountain lion

[hr:10uapehp][/hr:10uapehp]

sports or trading cards ?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

trading cards

Pokemon or Digimon cards?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> Pokemon or Digimon cards?


Pokemon cards

[hr:280s1i0n][/hr:280s1i0n]

which do you perfer; 
Disney Toons /or Warner Brother Toons ?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Disney Toons

The past or the future?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

the past

Night or day?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> Night or day?


Night

[hr:3rzt8mz2][/hr:3rzt8mz2]

Sony PlayStation or Xbox 360 or other?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Other (Nintendo Wii)

Throw a hand grenade or light dynamite?


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

throw a hand grenade

cavern diving or space traveling?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

space traveling

7up or Sprite?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

7up

...

Personal ad or blind date?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Blind date but only if i had someone to bail me out if it started going wrong.

Whats worse: Bad skin day or Bad hair day ?


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

bad hair day

noon or midnight?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

JR87 said:


> noon or midnight?


midnight

which monster would u like to get to know on a date;
Godizilla /or 'Cloverfield' monster ?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Godzilla



Ninjas or pirates?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Support the Pirate/Ninja Peace Alliance! No more fighting!!!!

Go deaf or blind?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

deaf

forgiveness or revenge?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, forgiveness I suppose!

...

Santa Claus or Easter Bunny?


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

easter bunny.

hat or bandana?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hat

pizza or tacos?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

i had pizza last night so tacos



carrot top or pauly shore?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

carrot top

male or female teacher?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

male

silly putty or bouncy ball?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

silly putty fo sho

:evil or  :banana ??


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

As a kid silly putty.

Tattoo or Piercing ?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Tattoo

Stabbed or shot?


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

stabbed

italian ice or sherbet?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mmm sherbet.

Family guy or American dad ? (Iknow how immature!)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> Family guy or American dad ? (Iknow how immature!)


[center:3lu02zrj]Family guy[/center:3lu02zrj]

[hr:3lu02zrj][/hr:3lu02zrj]

skype program or internet phone ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

internet phone

sunrise or sunset?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

sunset

the zoo or the mall?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

The mall

Lions or tigers?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

tigers

eyeliner or mascara?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

mascara (preferrably on a girl rather than myself)

...

long hair or short hair?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

long hair

gum or suckers?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Gum

Fast food or Home made ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

mary-kate!

the spice girls or the pussycat dolls?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Spice Girls

Pringles or Doritos?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

pringles

hot or cold drink?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

cold

Christina Aguilera or Britney Spears?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Christina Aguilera

...

Conan O'Brien or David Letterman?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Conan for sure

Pinky or the Brain?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> Pinky or the Brain?


Pinky

[hr:2242stco][/hr:2242stco]

Truth or dare !?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh.. Dare me..

...

chocolate cake or pumpkin pie?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> chocolate cake or pumpkin pie?


chocolate cake

[hr:2idm7fr2][/hr:2idm7fr2]

pumpkin pie or carrot cake ?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Pumpkin pie

Pop tarts or toaster strudel?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SilentLoner said:


> Pop tarts or toaster strudel?


Pop tarts

[hr:69l64hk9][/hr:69l64hk9]

Pop tarts or cereal ?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Cereal. (Have never even seen a pop tart).

George Clooney or Brad Pitt?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Brad Pitt. I've never liked George Clooney. He's one of the few actors whom I AVOID movies over.

...

Jodie Foster or Julia Roberts?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> Jodie Foster or Julia Roberts?


Julia Roberts

[hr:5r3ckewf][/hr:5r3ckewf]

which is better to watch
Mortal Kombat
or
Mortal Kombat II


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Gees I don't know :lol :lol !!! (I've only ever played games like: "Alien vs Predator", "Halo", "Bioshock", "Tour of Duty 2 "(I thinK), and "Rainbow 6" (or something or rather). -Though I did get up to Legendary (the highest level) in Halo 1! :banana ...So I really cannot comment, I'm afraid :? 

Which is better: a day at the office or an X-box game? :b


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Toughy, but Xbox game.

Windows XP or Windows Vista?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

XP

No tv or no computer?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toscy said:


> No tv or no computer?


No tv

[hr:1jvujw12][/hr:1jvujw12]

08 dodge charger or 08 chevrolet camaro ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Camaro

Eat worms or eat cockroaches?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

glas said:


> Aphrodite (love, lust and beauty) or Persephone (Queen of the underworld)??












[hr:2ux6gnzo][/hr:2ux6gnzo]

do you like to receive paper mail /or email ?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

What's paper mail? 

...

Thunderstorms or Snowstorms?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> Thunderstorms or Snowstorms?


Thunderstorms

[hr:ne348ln4][/hr:ne348ln4]

would u rather go to PE /or Art classes ?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

art for me

do you like to dress casual or smart?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pabs said:


> do you like to dress casual or smart?


casual... what is smart?

[hr:18xgaj17][/hr:18xgaj17]

am i a geek or a nerd or other?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

geek?

Jazz or blues?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> Jazz or blues?


Jazz

[hr:2tpwhl7s][/hr:2tpwhl7s]

classical or opera ?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

classical

J.S. Bach or Beethoven?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> J.S. Bach or Beethoven?


Beethoven

[hr:mln2biit][/hr:mln2biit]

Beethoven or Mozart ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Beethoven

Plasma or LCD?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

LCD

My signature or my avatar?


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Your signature, because your avatar is unidentifiable and scary.


Pizza or spaghetti?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Pizza

Mozarrella sticks or hot wings?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm i'll leave the choker for the bedroom.

Loose fit or Skinny jeans ?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Loose fit

Brown or blue eyes?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Blue

Green or blue eyes?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SilentLoner said:


> Green or blue eyes?


blue

[hr:2be7k9wx][/hr:2be7k9wx]

long hair /or short hair


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

long hair

...

Still pictures or video?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> Still pictures or video?


video

[hr:1wfxkbnp][/hr:1wfxkbnp]

vhs or dvd


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

dvd



------



south park or the family guy?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SJG102185 said:


> south park or the family guy?


the family guy

[hr:vk4w8c89][/hr:vk4w8c89]

max or showtime ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

showtime

fench fries or onion rings?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

batman can said:


> fench fries or onion rings?


onion rings
never heard of fench fries, maybe french fries

[hr:2sxka6sd][/hr:2sxka6sd]

short stories or long stories ?


----------



## shyman1918 (Apr 28, 2008)

Short stories

Arby's or McDonald's?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shyman1918 said:


> Arby's or McDonald's?


Arby's

[hr:2c8pz1ou][/hr:2c8pz1ou]

Arby's or Jack in the Box?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Arby's

Ronald McDonald or the Burger King, King dude?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> Ronald McDonald or the Burger King, King dude?


[youtube:36aocy33]Q16KpquGsIc[/youtube:36aocy33]

[hr:36aocy33][/hr:36aocy33]

G-unit or E-40 ?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

E-40..

Pac or Biggie?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> Pac or Biggie?


Pac

[hr:129muhpy][/hr:129muhpy]

ice T or Ice cube ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ice cube .

Mercedes or BMW ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> Mercedes or BMW ?


Mercedes

[hr:15ilqiix][/hr:15ilqiix]

Bumblebee from transformers
Bug or/ Camaro 71 or/ 08


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

The new one.

Hand cut off or foot cut off?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Foot cut off

Headache or stomach ache?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SilentLoner said:


> Headache or stomach ache?


Headache

[hr:2ozx4nx9][/hr:2ozx4nx9]

dare or no dare !? ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

no dare

Halo or Grand Theft Auto?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halo (though I've never played either)

Fish & Chips or Steak & Potatoes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Fish & Chips or Steak & Potatoes


Steak & Potatoes

[hr:1vhflw0f][/hr:1vhflw0f]

Rubizs or Solitaire cards


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Going to have to go with the only one I know: Solitaire cards?

...

rollercoasters or bumper cars?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bumper cars (im soooo childish).

GQ Magazine or FHM ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> GQ Magazine or FHM ?


FHM cause i get it for free.

[hr:2qtqo2j2][/hr:2qtqo2j2]

FHM or Maxim ?


----------



## shyman1918 (Apr 28, 2008)

FHM

Madden or EA Baseball?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Madden

Mars or Snickers?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Snickers. Never had a Mars bar.

Twix or Reese's?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Twix!

...

Smarties or M&M's?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> Smarties or M&M's?


tough one ... i like both ... but id gotta go with chocolate, M&M's

[hr:1dqpxk9x][/hr:1dqpxk9x]

plain /or peanut M&M's ?


----------



## shyman1918 (Apr 28, 2008)

Plain!

Skittles or Woppers?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Im gonna go with *? on this one.

Umm Sunkissed or Sunburnt ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> Umm Sunkissed or Sunburnt ?


Sunkissed.

[hr:18e98dif][/hr:18e98dif]
which is movie was better

"Willy Wonka & the Chocolate factory" or "Charlie and The Chocolate Factory"


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm probably charlie but they both kinda creep me out

As a kid what was best The wonder years or Saved by the bell ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Saved By The Bell!!!!!!

Sunchips or Pretzels?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

batman can said:


> Sunchips or Pretzels?


Sunchips

[hr:2oyzus88][/hr:2oyzus88]

subway or quiznos


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Im gonna go with pretzels.

Umm UFC or K1 ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

KFC

Lipgloss or lipstick?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

lipgloss

frappuccinos or cappuccinos?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ally said:


> frappuccinos or cappuccinos?


frappuccinos (iced)

[hr:1qkxfa3c][/hr:1qkxfa3c]

dunkin donut coffee or starbuck's coffee


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Starbucks, I like the atmospehere but I don't like coffee in general.

Friday's or Bennigan's?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Im british so i dunno what those are but if they are pubs im gonna go with brennigans.(i know ,probably isnt a pub and ill look like a right dumba$$.)

Anyhow GTA IV or GTA San Andreas ?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

gta lV





space aliens or ghosts


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SJG102185 said:


> space aliens or ghosts


space aliens
ALIENS... "game over man!"

[hr:2kt37f5s][/hr:2kt37f5s]

Alien /or Predator /or AVP?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Predator (the original)

...

Freddy Krueger or Jason Voorhes?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Jason Voorhes. Sweet name.

Nike or Adidas?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

**** Nike. So Adidas.

Football or pumpkin?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Football if u mean proper football and cos i fail to see how pumpkin fits into the scheme of things .


However guys: Kirsten Dunst or Keira Knightley ?
and girls :umm Brad Pitt or Freddy Prince Jr. ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> However guys: Kirsten Dunst or Keira Knightley
> and girls :umm Brad Pitt or Freddy Prince Jr.


Keira Knightley

[hr:291ece1o][/hr:291ece1o]

Homer Simpons or Petter Griffen


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Homer Simpson.

...

Cruise ship or beachside hotel?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> Cruise ship or beachside hotel?


beachside hotel

[hr:1u7omz07][/hr:1u7omz07]

eat cow balls /or bugs for love?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:wtf :lol umm..bugs I guess...

Gravity or no gravity?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> Gravity or no gravity?


im sick of gravity, so ... no gravity

[hr:2kekf1po][/hr:2kekf1po]

dive in a pool of snakes, or dive swim with eels?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Snakes. At least I'd be able to breathe, but more likely to die. Kill two birds (can I go in a tree with birds?) with one stone (can I bring a stone into the pit of snakes?).

Washington DC or pumpkin


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok your starting to scare me with the whole pumpkin thing so im gonna go with DC.

Umm Tattoo or Piercing ? (Have i said that b4 aw god knows.)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Tattoo

Tattoo on your eyelid or on the inside your lip?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Eyelid like one of those little tears if you know what im jibbering about.

Anywayz Hotpants or 3/4 lengths ? (im assuming this will only apply to chicks unless any you guys wanna tell us something we dont know)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hotpants (on girls)

Runover by a tractor or hit by a car?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm i shall choose car cos tractors go too slow and that would be way too painful.

Eh Tequila or Sambuca ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Takillya :b 

Pie or Cake?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm both toothache forbidding.

NBA or NFL ?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

NFL

Tennis or Badmington?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Im crap at both but i'll go with tennis anyhow.

Beer: Bottled or Canned ?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm a nasty can man.

Let's have an or G


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uuh i'll pass on that.

Who would you rather shoot Amy Winehouse or Paris Hilton ?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

winehouse

squandered talent < no talent


sleep naked or not?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pabs said:


> sleep naked or not?


sleep naked

[hr:njvx9gg7][/hr:njvx9gg7]

Iron Man /or Indian Jones ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm i aint seen Iron man so i could'nt say.

Aftershaves: Joop or Fahrenheit ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't know either but Joop sounds cooler.

Puppy or kitten?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Puppy

Guinea Pig or hamster?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hamster, as it can be confined to a cage.

...

Poker or Blackjack?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> Poker or Blackjack?


Poker

[hr:s61nbtrk][/hr:s61nbtrk]
which would u prefer to play: slot machines or video game machines ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Video Game Machines

Butter or Margarine?


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

margarine

frozen custard or frozen yogurt


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

morningmud said:


> frozen custard or frozen yogurt


frozen custard

[hr:1mrwrg9p][/hr:1mrwrg9p]

backstreet boys or nsync?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

nysnc

IE or Firefox?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

batman can said:


> IE or Firefox?


firefox

[hr:2d86d8ck][/hr:2d86d8ck]

KITT or KARR ?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

KITT for the win 

R2 or C3?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

R2

Beer or wine?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

wine

board games or cards?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

board games

Chips or popcorn?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

batman can said:


> Chips or popcorn?


Chips

[hr:2su5g3l7][/hr:2su5g3l7]

Transformer cartoon or Mask cartoon ?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Mask

ski or snowboard?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

snowboarding (haven't done that)

young Dro / young gunz / young Jeezy / young mc /or young joc


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

young jeezy

Klonopin or Xanax?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Klonopin

Laptop or desktop?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

laptop

doritos or cheetos


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Doritos

M&M's or Smarties ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

M&Ms please

wobble or wibble ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm tough one im gonna go with tha wobble though.

Underwear: Emporio Armani or Calvin Klein ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Calvin Klein fo sho

models or actresses?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Actresses

Low Riderz or Monster Trucks ? :stu


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

low riders

bungie jump or skydive?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

skydive

- - - -

optimus or megatron


----------



## shyman1918 (Apr 28, 2008)

Optimus

Genesis or Exodus?


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

ugh...neither.

Stewart or Colbert?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Stewart

Leno or Conan?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't watch either but.. Leno

Vampires or Werewolves?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm vampires for no specific reason.

Deodrants: LYNX Temptation (you know the chocolatey smelling one ) or LYNX 3 ?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I've never heard of those, but anything chocolaty is fine with me...

Electric guitar or acoustic?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

acoustic guitar
- - -

a night at a hunted house /or a night at never never land !


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hunted house.

SAS or giant pumpkin eating contest


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SAS mostly
- - - 
up early in the morning, u got neighbors, which is better;
1 (TV/or movie) or 2 (soft music) ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

TV usually morning news or skysports news

What was the best growing up Malcolm in the middle or The fresh prince of bel air ?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

The Fresh Prince -didn't really like Malcolm in the Middle (besides, it was a little after my teenage years).

Adventure holiday in the wild or sight seeing tour of Europe (i.e. museums, monuments, art etc?)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sight seeing tour of Europe

- - - 
endless supply of electricity /or/ lifetime supply of internet?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Electricity for me

Chapstick or Vaseline ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Chapstick

anxiety or depression?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Anxiety, used to it.

Burger King or McDonalds?


----------



## shyman1918 (Apr 28, 2008)

The King

Wendy's or Arby's?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wendy's - Arby's has become too expensive 
headphones or earplugs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Headphones

Chili with beans or without?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

chili with beans
- - - - - - - - - -

iPod Classic /or/ Microsoft Zune ?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

iPod Classic

Which comedian routine is funnier:

Christopher Titus: Falling into a Bonfire 





or

Jim Gaffigan: Religion


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Jim Gaffigan: Religion 

Strawberries or cherries?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberries

Creamy or chunky peanut butter?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

creamy peanut butter please.

audio spy or visual spy ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

visual spy

Apple juice or orange juice?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

apple juice

Mary-kate or Ashely Olsen?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Ashley

double bubble or bubbalicious?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

double bubble

starbursts or skittles?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Starbursts.

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm caramel waffles

Fajitas or Burritos ?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Burritos.

Wookies or ewoks?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

If you mean what would you rather kick then im all for kicking an ewok. 

Kebabs or Calzones ?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Calzones.

Having to do number 1 or having to do number 2?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

number 0

vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

chocolate

. . . . . . .
a long night of risk or monopoly ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

monopoly fo sho

witches or vampires?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

witches

gold or silver?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

silver

gem stones or runes?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

gem stones

tent or trailer?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

tent

beach or pool?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pool.

smurfs or snorks ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

smurfs

black or white?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

black.

rick astley or millie vanillie ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

millie vanillie 

Lebron James or Kobe Bryant?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Lebron, and I'd say that regardless of whether I lived in Cleveland (I don't even like any NBA teams).

Ketchup or Catsup?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ketchup

Hot dogs or Hamburgers?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hamburgers!!

Toe jam or boogers?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

boogers

= 

looks or attitude with opposite sex.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

looks

Transformers or Star Wars?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Star Wars

- - 

muppets or sesame street ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

If you mean whats the freakiest then sesame street hands down,Big bird used to freak me right out as a kid.


In your car: Cruisin or Racing ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

cruisin

- - - 

me or u?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

me

poker or blackjack?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

poker

- - - - 

rum or go fish ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

go fish

backpacking or traveling?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

backpacking 
- - -

earthquake or tidewave ?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

quake I guess... :stu 

Street skating or vert?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Street skating

Mountain or racing bike


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mountain bike

(since it's a holiday weekend) Macaroni or potatoe salad?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Macaroni

hotdog or hamburger?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hotdogs

Gum: Big Red or Airwaves ? ( might be a uk thing i dunno )


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Big Red

Angelina Jolie or Jennifer Aniston?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Jennifer Aniston

hockey or basketball?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

basketball

cheese strings or cheese slices?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Slices!!

Salsa...hot or mild?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

mild

tarot cards or ouijia board?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

tarot cards.

I don't trust ouijia boards.......you don't know what kind of spirit you may get stuck with after that. :afr 


um

chicken or fish?


----------



## WhiteWings (May 27, 2008)

aw chicken!

Guys or girls?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

girls

- - - - 

apple or banana ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

BANANAS mmh mmh...

Nice *** or Nice Sparkly eyes ?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The "eyes" have it... :b

Wine....white or red?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Red

hair up or down (for girls)?


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

Up

Liger or Tigon?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Liger.

Plus or minus?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Plus

Plane or Train?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

plane

= 

red bill /or/ blue pill


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't like bills, so I'll take my chances with the pill 

Rollerblades or rollerskates?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm blades as a kid .

Tanned or Toned ?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Uhhhh...I guess I'll go....toned. Tans often freak me out for some reason.

Butter or margarine?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Margarine

Toasties or Baguettes ?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Baguettes.

Aspirin or Tylenol?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

aspirin (I'm not so familiar with tylenol).

red wine or white wine? (I'm definetly white my self)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Close one... argh... I'll go........red. But I'll have one of each, please. :b 

Pears or Peaches?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Peaches

Coffee or tea?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Coffee...I despise tea uke

Cats or Dogs?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CATS

Burt or Ernie?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Burt
- - -

MIB or MIIB ?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Ernie....Burt just seems to uptight. :no

Beer or wine?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Ooops Torlin beat me to it.

What is MIB or MIIB??? :con


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Penny said:


> Ooops Torlin beat me to it.
> 
> What is MIB or MIIB??? :con


MIB = Men In Black
MIIB = Men In Black 2


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Ohhhhhh

Definately MIB!! 

Beer or wine?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm going to go with wine, although I would say beer if I could choose my favorite one (St. Bernardus ABT 12). On average though, wine.

Shoelaces or velcro?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

velcro
-
nite or day?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

night

50 Cent or The Game?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

50 cent
-- --

becky or thunder


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Both. I cheated.

Which is the better name to refer to them both? 

Thecky... or...Bunder?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Thecky!!!!!! 

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Coke, of course!!!

Romance or sex?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Eek. I guess I'll gooooo... romance? I feel icky now. :lol

Potato chips or french fries?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

french fries

ignorance and bliss or knowledge and pain?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ignorance and bliss

60 seconds or 1 minute?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uuh tough one but 60 seconds kinda steals it.

Book or Movie ?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...hmm, pretty much usually it's The Book.

Night spot or House Party?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Night Spot

Good dancer or Good kisser ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

good kisser

Dill or sweet pickles?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

dill

milkshake or smoothie?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

smoothie!

strawberry or banana smoothie??


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

strawberry

fries or onion rings?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

fries

freezies or slushies??


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

slushies.

slushies or milkshake ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

milkshake

Bath or Shower?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Shower

First Aunt Viv, or second Aunt Viv?
(on Fresh Prince)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

First

Mr. Burns or Smithers?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mr. Burns

Scrubs or Everyone hates chris ?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Everyone Hates Chris

House or ER?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

House

Gummi bears or sour keys?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Gummi bears

Sweet Tarts or Rockets??


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Sweet tarts

Giraffe or elephant?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Giraffe

White or Dark chocolate


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Dark

Snickers or Mars?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mars

- - - 

endless soup or endless pasta at olive garden ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

endless pasta

Eat in or drive thru?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

drive thru

Cds or radio?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

CDs

Mini putt or go karts?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

mini putt

shoes or sandals?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

sandals

chicken or turkey?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Chicken

Sunny days or Starry nights ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

starry nights

Harry Potter or Lord of The Rings?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lord of the Rings 
- - - 

santa clause or the tooth fairy?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Santa Clause

Myspace or Facebook??


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

myspace
- - -

listening to "achy break heart" all the time
or
listening to "never gonna give you up" all the time
[ can't change stations or anything ]


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....oh:like that's hard -didn't the U.S. army (or whatever) use continual playing of "Achy Breaky Heart" on high volume through loud speakers, to force the members of some extremist religious sect out of their house.....????!!!!!

...likewise, I take Rick Astley any time!!!!

Hungry Jacks/Burger King or Mc Donalds?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

(Not sure what Hungry Jacks is....never heard of it)

BK.

Mayo or Miracle Whip?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Miracle Whip

Driving, slow and safe or pedal to the metal?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Driving, slow and safe or pedal to the metal?


pedal to the metal

---------------------

MTV or BET or VH1


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

mtv but only cos i dont have the other two.

minstrels or maltesers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

maltesers (never had them before but after looking them up online they sound better than a minstrel)

Jelly beans or M&M's?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

M&M's

NBA or NHL ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

NHL

iPhone or Blackberry?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

blackberry

Joey or Chandler (from "Friends") ??


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Chandler

L.A. or N.Y.C.?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

N.Y.C i guess.

Kittens or Puppies ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

kittens

train or bus?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

train

burnt with an iron or stabbed by knife?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Iron

Sprayed with mace or tazered?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uuh the mace sounds good to me.

Old skool albums: Fugees-The Score or Wutang -Forever ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Fugees

Tiger Woods or Michael Jordan?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Tiger Woods

- - 

99 cent download songs /or/ 14.99 monthly from zune


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Of the two I would pick the 14.99 per month (but I use a Russian site that is even less :evil )

Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

If it's ice cream, vanilla.

a kick in the shin, or a poke in the eye?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm kick in the shin thankyou please.

Umm Koby Bryant or Dirk Nowitzki ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Koby Bryant 

typed or handwritten?


----------



## WhiteWings (May 27, 2008)

hm, handwritten.

football or basketball?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

football (soccer)



street fighter OR tekken


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Tekken

Mortal Kombat or Killer Instinct?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Mortal Kombat

Rain or Shine?


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Rain.
peppermint or spearmint?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

peppermint 
- - 
do you use cash or credit card/atm card @ stores


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Cash usually

Sunrise or sunset?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

sunset

tea or coffee


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

tea.

puppies or kittens?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Kittens

Old skool tracks.....House of Pain-Jump Around or MC Hammer-Can't Touch This ?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Definitely House of Pain

90's or 00's?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

90's for sure.

Mexican food or Indian food ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

mexican

cuts or bruises??


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

bruises

dive or cannonball?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

cannonball

chocolate or reg. oreos?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

reg

kisses or hugs?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

hugs

presentations or exams??


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Exams

Invisible or invincible?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Invisible

Clowns or mimes?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

mimes

roller coasters or water slides?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Um, I guess water slides. :stu

ranch or ceasar?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....hmm, not particularly familiar with either... I'll try 'ranch' just to see what it's like!!

The better Wedding Song: "I Will Always Love You" by Whitney Houston, or "You Shook Me All Night Long" by ACDC...?
(I know the one I prefer!)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm guessing you prefer ACDC but yeah i'll go for that crackhead whitney lol.

More Old Skool: Ready or Not or Gangstas Paradise ?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Fugees! Ready or Not

Old School or New School?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

old school
- - - 

all day watching
1) sponge bob square pants 
or
2) smurfs


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

smurfs

same question but with:

1) Friends or 2) Grey's Anatomy


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Friends

Corvette or Mustang?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mustang

which game horse shoes or darts?


----------



## Janelle (Jun 21, 2008)

darts

pads or tampons

lol, sorry.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

.... :eyes :rofl ...um... um.... 

Rollerblading or Skateboarding...?


----------



## Pharao (Jun 10, 2004)

skateboarding easily....and tampons which you forgot to say hell yes to LoL.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Pharao said:


> skateboarding easily....and tampons which you forgot to say hell yes to LoL.


...Fair enough ops :b ...I'm a bit of a failed feminist  :lol


----------



## Pharao (Jun 10, 2004)

oh i gotta make one up now? matt damon or ben affleck LoL.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

damon

music or film?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

music

chocolate milk or white milk?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

chocolate milk

milk chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Milk chocolate. Dark chocolate is kucky. :no

sneezing or burping?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Neither thankyou please

Knifes or Guns ?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Knives

Barnes and Noble or Borders?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

B&N

- - -
best buy or circuit city


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Best Buy

Fire or water?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

water
- - - - 
hot dot or cheeseburger ?


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Neither. I don't eat stuff when I don't know where it came from. :yes 

Um...censorship or profanity? :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

censorship....... please there are other words you can express.
-----

tree house /or bedsheet tent ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

tree house

baking or cooking?? ?


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Baking.

Monkeys or apes?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

apes

this or that?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

This

MTV: Cribs or Pimp My Ride ?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Cribs

old music or new music?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

old music

shorts or pants?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

pants

pizza or fries??


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Pizza
Chick Flicks: Mean Girls or Cruel Intentions ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cruel Intentions

St. Patricks Day or Easter?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Easter

left handed or right handed?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

left-handed

Vacuuming or mowing the lawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

vacuuming

hot coco: with mini marshmellows or without??


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Without.

North or south?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

South

East or West?


----------



## curi0us (Jun 23, 2008)

West.

Bacon or sausage?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sausage
-
1 or 10?


----------



## curi0us (Jun 23, 2008)

10

More or less?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

more.
-
greater than > or less than < sign


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

greater than

rice krispies or tarts?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Tarts every time.

Sporty or lazy?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sporty

Hockey or Baseball??


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hockey
- 
whisper or scream


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uh shout if that counts....

Kick or Punch ?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

punch, i have a stronger upper body.

peanut butter and jelly or toasted (grilled) cheese?


----------



## curi0us (Jun 23, 2008)

Grilled Cheese

Quality or Quantity?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

quality
-
nice or generous ?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

generous

Deal or no deal?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

depends on what is in it for me.
- -
who is the best jet li or jackie chan ?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Jackie Chan

Elephants. Indian or African?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm Indian i guess.

Ice cream: Ben and Jerry's or Haagendaz ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ben & jerry
-

bumblebee vw bug or camaro


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

camaro. because I don't what it is.

Beauty or the beast?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

The beast ...at least he might be original.

The 21st Century or the 19th Century?


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

21st

Twix or Snickers


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Twix. They're nice to dunk in your tea!

deep or shallow?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

deep
- 
jaws or flipper ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

flipper

Charlie Brown or Spongebob Squarepants?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Spongebob Squarepants

movie or mall?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

mall

Christina Aguilera or Brittney Spears?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

christina
-
bandaid or bangay?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ban-aid

Banned by a band-aid or banned by a banana?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

A banana of course

The Simpsons or Family Guy??


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

The Family Simpsons Guy

Butter or margarine?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ I'm afraid you can't do that, silly. 

Margarine..

Mini Putting or going to the movies??


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

mini putting

zoo or island?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Island

Slushies or Iced Cappuccinos?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Iced Cappuccinos

Monopoly or Mouse Trap?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Monopoly

Mail or email??


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Email

Laptop or desktop


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

laptop

gingerbread cookies or m&m cookies?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

m&m cookies

m&ms or skittles?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

m&m's

North pole or south pole?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm North Pole i guess.

Strawberries or Grapes ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

grapes
--
Harry or Ron ?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

harry



Gene Wilder or Johnny Depp


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Gene Wilder

Bugs or daffy?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Gotta be Daffy.

Messi or Ronaldinho ?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Football right? Then it would have to be Ronaldinho, because I've never heard of the other bloke.

real-world or virtual?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

real-world

sports or music?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

music

pringles or nachos?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

nachos

schlemiel or schlimazel?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Both could so easily apply to me. But I'll go for the one that's easiest to spell so - schlimazel!

The devil's arse or Wookie hole?

(english places of interest. Mentioned here for the simple intention of getting cheap laughs.)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uuh since you put it like that then the Wookie hole.

Strawberries with whipped cream or a kick in the face ?
:lol :stu


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Strawberries & Whipcream


People or Things?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Things. Definitely things. People are so overrated.

Hawaii or Tahiti?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hawaii

diet coke or diet pepsi?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

diet coke

*** or breasts?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

..hmmm...hmmm.... :con ...I guess that I shall have to go with ***

To make your life an art, or to make your life about art? ...or both, perchance!!??? :eyes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

To: Allie and Batmancan: Get a room, already!!!!!! :b Sheesh! ...sorry, maybe I'm outta line :um


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

To make your life an art of course!

Movie or Book?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Movie

:cuddle or :kiss


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:kiss 

early bird or night owl?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Early bird. The morning is THE best part of the day.


Thunder or lightning?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Lightning

Rain or snow?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Raiiiiiin.

raisins or grapes?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

grapes

baby seal or baby panda?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

baby seal! They're so much tastier than panda's.

Death metal or easy listening?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Death metal! it's better than bad, it's good.

Soup of the day or a waldorf salad?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uuuh whatz a waldorf salad ?
So erm without being a douchebag then Soup of the day.

Night out or Night in ?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Night out

Doors that open inwards or outwards?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

outwards

chicken noodle or tomato soup??


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

chicken noodle

me or you?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uuh me thankyou please.


Umm Rap or Rock ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> Rap or Rock ?


rap

[hr:1xss5dso][/hr:1xss5dso]

one arm hug or two arms hug


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

two, duh

tennis or badminton?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

tenminton

Cable or DSL?


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

DSL.

Bigfoot or Loch Ness Monster?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Bigfoot

strawberry or mixed berry smoothie?????????????????????????????????


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

mixed for me.

Whats worse: wind or rain ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

wind

Bert or Ernie?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Bert

Oscar or Elmo?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Oscar

tattoos or piercings?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...hmmm... piercings.

What chicken part is best: breast or leg?
(I always laugh to my self a bit when my mum asks my brother that question :um ...)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Breast is best.

Spongebob or Patrick (the lobster dude) ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Spongebob of course....(btw Patrick is a starfish :b )

:yay or :banana ??


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ally said:


> :yay or :banana ??


:banana

[hr:38hrnw79][/hr:38hrnw79]

:evil or :banana ??


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:evil 

F1 or MotoGP?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

MotoGP

Rossi or Stoner ?


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

stoner, because rossi is way over hyped

tape worms or roundworms? oke


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

roundworms
---
Mortal Kombat 1 or Kombat 2 (movies)


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

MK 1

Prison Break or The Sopranos?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

The Sopranos

Barbie or Ken?


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ken

Smart water or Dasani?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Smart Water

hangman or tic tac toe?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

tic tac toe
- - - -

hot glue or cold glue ??


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

hot glue 

hot chocolate or cold chocolate (chocolate milk, duh)?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

milkshake!!!

- - -- 
make smore'ss or buy smore's ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^Cheater 

make them

Reeces pieces cups or the candy?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

None of those.
...
Insomnia or Anorexia?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Anorexia

xanga or LJ?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

LJ, but it's the only one i've used so I can't really compare 

pleasantly plump or fat and sassy?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pleasantly plump

- - 

80's or 70's ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

80's

hello kitty or goodbye kitty (yes, there is such a thing)?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Goodbye Kitty sounds preferable!! :lol 

Paris or Rome??


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd say Goodbye (to) Hello Kitty!
...
Euthanasia or Vegetative life?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Slim Shady said:


> I'd say Goodbye (to) Hello Kitty!
> ...
> Euthanasia or Vegetative life?


...OK... Slimshady's question or RubyTuesday's question (and you have to answer :b )


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:dial My slow dialup screwed the whole thing up! :stu

Answer to Ruby's question:
Paris
---
My question again:
Euthanasia or Vegetative Life?

Please continue ...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...hmmm.... Euthanasia. 

-If it's good enough for my dog: it's good enough for a human.

Living in the Indian slums: fighting to survive, rats as big as dogs, disease, hunger, frequent loss of life, but an incredible sense of community, friends you keep for life, everyone looks out for everybody here; or First World: working really long hours, struggling to meet your mate, only to find one to get a divorce, bills to pay, competing with co-workers, long silences on the bus to and from work, loneliness, lack of feeling close to others, a regular meal on your plate, no worries about starving, nice new gadgets to play with, movies to see, restaurants to eat in...?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I guess better the devil ya know so First World.

Tuna Salad or Fruit Salad ?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> I guess better the devil ya know so First World.
> 
> Tuna Salad or Fruit Salad ?


....Really?? :stu ...I'd choose the Third World -even if life were short, and hard, I'd still choose a great sense of community and friendship over a long life, comfort and luxuries but loneliness. ...Although, I'm not exactly an "Aid worker" or anything though! :con

O.K. I pick Tuna Salad: I'm always more focussed on the main meal than I am on the desert. -Not much of a sweet tooth. And when I cook, it's 99% of the time some main course (often a pretty gourmet kind actually! :b )

My Question: Seafood or Roast?


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmmm...I'm addicted to my aunt's homemade tuna salad...but I'll go with fruit salad. 


Honda or Toyota?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

kimmie372 said:


> Hmmm...I'm addicted to my aunt's homemade tuna salad...but I'll go with fruit salad.
> 
> Honda or Toyota?


-TOO LATE!! :mum


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh crap....I posted too late!

I'll answer yours...

Seafood...mmmmm

Honda or Toyota?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....hmmmm...

Honda!

Camping out late, by the fire, telling stories, hiking, climbing, maybe even some whit water rafting and in general roughing it (having to use a shovel to go to the toilet!) or - a nice hotel room, bed's made in the mornin', Continental Breakfast, guided tour of museums and art galleries....????!


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

Having a shovel to use the toilet... :rofl 

You crack me up girl!

White water rafting kicks ***, in my one timer opinion!


Shake n bake or just bake the ****?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Shake n bake 

Cheerios or Shreddies?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Shreddies, of course 

Friday or Saturday?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

It's all about tha Friday.

Umm strawberries or grapes ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Strawberries !!

reading or writing?


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

writing

winter or summer?


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

summer...all the way!


Swimming or rafting?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm no brainer Rafting !

Evo's or Scoobydoo's ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Scoobydoo's. Never heard of the other one.

Sour Keys or Gummy worms?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

gummy worms 


reg. chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Regular

hot or cold?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm a cold person but i love the sun.


Uuh gurlies who do you like best Chris Brown or Usher ?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I barely know either of them, Seanyboy! 

But going by just their pics (and the fact that I heard that Usher is "real up himself") I'd say, Chris Brown.

O.K., dudes - Who do you like better- Angelina Jolie or Scarlett Johansson?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't stand that silly sod Angelina. So it would have to be scarlett.

Here's one for the ladies

Brad Pitt?

[attachment=0:1gv63ykn]gurn.jpg[/attachment:1gv63ykn]

Or George Clooney?

[attachment=1:1gv63ykn]crazy.jpg[/attachment:1gv63ykn]

Known to his friends as 'Cloon the loon' (I wonder why)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

They are both bums lol. (no offense)


Fresh orange juice or Fresh apple juice ?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

orange juice. 

Crest or Colgate?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Crest

dominant or submissive?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Submissive

Chess or Checkers??


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Checkers. I never learned how to play chess.

Old Maid or Go Fish?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Old maid !

Chinese Checkers or Reg. Checkers??


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Chinese...I suck pretty hard at both types, but losing at that version is somehow funner (and yea i know, pretty sad that I don't even have checkers skills)

bangs or no bangs?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

no bangs.
- - -

snoopy or scooby


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Scooby.


Bath or Shower ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shower
-

cobra + deceipticons

or

gi joe + autobots

who would win


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

gi joe + autobots

Flavoured water or reg. water?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Regular water. Why try to improve on nature's goodness? (sometimes there simply isn't enough vomit in the world to express how one feels about statements like that is there.)

Technophobe or technophile?


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

Technophile, i guess though i normally can't use the stuff that i think is so freaking cool. But thats what my tech friends are for.

Love or money


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Love for sure.


Uuh Heartbeats by Jose Gonzalez or Dreams Catch Me by Newton Faulkner ?
( sorry i dunno how to post the youtube linky thing)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't know either of them.

Twix or Kit Kat?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Kit Kat.

To be or Not to be? (Really, that's the question)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

To be

Olympics or World Cup (soccer)


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

FIFA World Cup (Soccer)

Baseball or Basketball?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

baseball

metal or punk?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Metal. **** yeah!

Margaret Thatcher: dead or alive?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

dead

limewire or ares?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Limewire.

No TV or no internet?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

oooo good one! ummm no Tv.

Fruit or Veggies?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Fruit.

One pillow or two pillows?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hmmm two..i usually hold the second. someone stole my other one though. :mum  

Hot dog or sausage?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sausage i guess.


Music festivals or Music Concerts ?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Concerts. Festivals go on for way too long and are filled with bands you couldn't care less about. Plus I'm an old man and I need my naps.

The earth: Flat or spherical?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

spherical, lol



Aliens:

fact or fiction


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fiction?


Money or health:


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Health

Self love or being loved by others?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Self love cos without it you are as good as dead.


What's worse people that snore or people that talk with their mouth open ?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Self love. If I don't have that, everybody could love me and it wouldn't matter. I still wouldn't be happy.


Crop circles:

Aliens do them
or 
kids with mad skills do them


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Kiddywinkles with mad skills.

Text or Call ?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Call. My texting prowess leaves much to be desired.

Sherlock Holmes or Old-folks homes.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sherlock cos you know he's secretly puffing weed in that pipe of his.


Donuts or Icecream ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

icecream

-
cake or pie?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Cake


Who's gonna win : Joe Calzaghe or Roy Jones Jr. ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Roy Jones Jr

Credit card or debit card?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

debit card I prefer neither.

Satellite or cable television?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

old school cable




drowning to death or dieing in a fire.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Death by fire:

Baby boy or girl?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Boy.

Water or food?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Food Yummeee !


Paintballing or MiniMoto Racing ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

MiniMoto Racing?

College or Prison?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

college
- 

attraction by looks .. or .. attraction by personality


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol aww man erm College.
K, i ****ed up erm personality for relationships and well looks for one night stands if i'm honest not in a sleazy way but **** it you know what i mean.


So anywayz Muay thai or Boxing ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Boxing.

American Football or Rugby?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

American Football 

Nachos or popcorn?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Nachos! yummy.



morning person or night person?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im night person


parent control (MTV) or next (MTV) ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

ummm, next? 

Time or money?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Time since I feel like an hour glass


House or appartment?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

House for sure.


Exposure or Avoidance ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Avoidance.


Beer or Wine?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Beer thankyou please.


Go to the movies or rent a dvd ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

depends. i rent movies so i can stay home.
-

seany or sean


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sean but everyone calls me seany so i'm kinda screwed eitherwayz.


Music 80's or 90's ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

80's music please
-

this or that ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

This cos Can't Touch This :boogie lol jk.

Erm getting paid or getting laid ?
( i know i'm so simple minded but ssh it's sunday)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

getting paid.



french fries or spaghetti


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

french fries

conan o'brien or jay leno?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jay Leno.


Video games or movies?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

movies

sunrise, or sunset?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sunrise.


love or hate?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Love, for sure.



purple or green?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

purple.

Ring or necklace?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Neither. Forget any kind of Jewelery- I don't even wear a watch.

Rain or Snow?


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Comedies (I'm an addict)

Cake or pie?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

cake

do it now, or do it later


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd choose 'Do it now' but in reality it's 'do it later' thanks to SA.

(Perhaps, like some dude said - Why put off till tomorrow what you can avoid doing altogether?)

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pepsi. 


Sports car or Suv?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

even though I can't drive, I would say sports car; an Aston Martin DB9. I would just sit and look at it all day. They are beautiful things.

Oddjob or Knick Knack?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Oddjob

Digital or analog watch?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Digital

Friends or Family Guy?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Friends. Never seen family guy, except for a small clip featuring Carl Sagan - which was funny.

Knobbly knees or pot belly?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hah knobbly knees i guess.


Peg for a leg or hook for a hand.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ill take the hand.


happiness or knowledge?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

happiness
-

wall-e or johnny 5 (short circuit)


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

wall-e

Batman Begins or The Dark Knight?


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Dark Knight

Choose your mustache-

Handlebar:










or Walrus?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Handlebar.

Hip hop or Pop?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Pop. 

Snickers or Mars Bar?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

snickers

books or movies?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

books

cars or bikes?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bikes but yeah cars are the sensible choice.


Sandler or Stiller ?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mmmm... tough one....

I'll go with Sandler. :yes

Chevy Chase, Steve Martin or Martin Short.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Shouldn't your question be in the 'This, that or the other' thread?

I would have to go with That. Steve martin because of 'planes trains and automobiles'

Cheese on toast or sardines on toast?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol I was wondering if I would get busted for doing a 3-way question. :b 


Cheese. :yes Sardines on toast? *insert pukey smilie here*




Legs/thighs or breasts? 
(I'm talkin' about chicken.)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Legs/thighs or breasts?
> (I'm talkin' about chicken.)


gimmie the legs/thighs please

shower or bath


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

Shower

Ocean or mountain


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Mountain

Sean Connery or Pierce Brosnan (as Bond)?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Sean Connery

...

happy or love ?


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

happy

Russia or Georgia?


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Georgia-I enjoyed visiting the Okefenokee Swamp. And Six Flags, outside Atlanta. 

Sorry-that was insensitive, perhaps. I still say Georgia.

Sombreros or top hats?


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Top Hats!

Wizards or sorcerers?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Uhm...wizards? 

Fruit or veg?


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Fruit

King Kong or Godzilla?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

King Kong.



Rap music or classical listening?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Rap but i like a few classicals believe it or not.


United States or Europe ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

United States.


Confidence or looks?


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_Confidence..

Spring or Fall?_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fall

Summer holidays or Christmas holidays??


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Christmas holidays

Big Mac or Whopper?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Whopper. I <3 them so much more!

puffy cheese doodles or crunchy?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

crunchy

Bungee jumping or Sky diving?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sky diving.
- - - 

Transformers .or. mask


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Mask

GTA or Halo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Halo



University or community college?


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

University.

Computer or friends?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Computer.




loneliness or isolation?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Isolation.

Which is worse: Dentist or Doctors appointment?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dentist for me.



Death or suffering?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

suffering

Santa Claus or the Easter Bunny?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

bunny, cause hes cuter
----

Trix (silly rabbit) or lucky charms


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Lucky Charms

........

TV Shows or Movies


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tv Shows

Apples or Oranges??


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

apples

socks or no socks?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

No socks.




AIr conditioning or refrigerated air?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Air conditioning 

swings or slide?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Slide.

Long or short hair?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

long hair on a girl
-

pants /or/ shorts on hot day


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Pants i barely ever wear shorts.


Dreadlocks or Mullet ? lol


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Mullet... its easier to maintain.

Black or White?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

black

yours your favorite:
king kong or godzilla


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd rather be black "schwing" nah just kiddin erm my favourite colour would be white.


Kievs or Pakoras


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Pakoras

Country or Pop?


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Pop.... "What's the deal with this pop life and when is gonna fade out" - Justin Timberlake

"I wish I was a little bit taller... I wish I was a baller...." - Skee lo

shorter or taller?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hah pretty fly ^^^ erm taller.

PS3 OR XBOX360 ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Xbox 360

Canada or Australia?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Canada.



Books or movies?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

movies
- -

3 day spa or 3 day vacation ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

3 day vacation.

Bus or Train??


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Train for sure.



Coffee or tea?


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Coffee

Big or Portable?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

depends on the object, but portable
- - - 
to be on
mtv exposed or mtv next ?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

MTV Next

Summer Olympics or Winter Olympics


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Summer olympics.



Jogging or sprinting?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Jogging.

Swimming or Diving


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Swimming.




Physical or mental health?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Mental. Has a huge impact on physical health.

Mint or Peppermint?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

peppermint
-

whos best;
james bond or jason bourne ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bourne has the moves and Bond has the gadgets so whadooido.


ODB or Easy E ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Easy E.



Damn if you do or damn if you dont?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Damned if i do.


Quads or Trikes ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

quads
-

aeon flux or ultraviolet


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm aeon flux probably that ultraviolet was pretty sheeeet.


Pakoras or Bhajis ?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Pakoras

Muscle car or Monster truck?


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Monster truck, so long as it shoots flames. 

Dwarves or gnomes?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

gnomes, travelin gnomes are cool
- - 

vampires or warewolfs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Werewolves. Way too many vampire movies/books

fishing or hiking


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

hiking. hiking is way more exercise!

Tongue ring or Belly ring?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Belly ring.

Dreadlocks or Skinhead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dreadlocks.



Medication or schema therapy?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uuh what do you mean by supplements ? Can i just chose therapy pleeeeeeeeeeeez ?


Pearly teeth or Sparkly eyes ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sparkly eyes.

The O.C or The Hills?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

The Hills.

Jim Carey or Steve Carell?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jim Carey

-
happy or sad day


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

happy day.

Monday or Friday?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Friday
-

ninja movie or cowboy movie?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ninja Movie.

Golf or soccer??


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

soccer
-

ally or alyssa ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ally (=

Tor or Torlin??


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Tor
-

strawberry shortcake or my little pony ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Strawberry Shortcake.

New clothes or new shoes??


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

new clothes
-

jc penny or macy's


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Macy's.

Comedy or Action movie??


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

action 
---

opera or boardway show?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Broadway show.

FIFA World Cup or Olympics?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Olympics
----

KITT or spy hunter (Video game)


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

Spy hunter

Peace or peace?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

PEACE more like it
-

shop by coupons or shop by sales ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Shop by sales.



Looks or self esteem?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Self Esteem.

Coffee or Tea??


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Coffee.

Cycle or walk?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Walk.

Sweet or Salty??


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sweet
---

candy cane /or/ donut


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Candy cane.

Godzilla or King Kong?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Godzilla. i like lizards
----

reptile's or insects


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Insects. We'd be f**ked without 'em. ( I think that should be their new PR slogan. Insects have a bad press) 

Kraftwerk or craftwork?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Craftwork

Shower or bath?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shower
-

which of these is a cowards way
guns or missile


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Both actually. 
Real people go for bloody, hand-to-hand, no-holds-barred, weapon-free combat.

Gun-fight or fist-fight?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

fist fight, much more excitement
- - -

4 months free of internet /or 3 months free of cell phone ?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Mobile. I never have anyone to talk to anyway.

Buy online or in person?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd choose internet .

edit: In person cos ya just gotta get out and about sometimes.


What's worst back seat drivers or Sunday drivers ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sunday drivers cause they are on the road!

---
how to deal with your anger towards someone
revenge or walk away ?


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Walk away

Movie theater or movie at home?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

At home.

Whats worse: headache or back pain.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

definitely HEADACHE!

COPS or ANIMAL COPS


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

COPS

- - - 

self-stick stamps or lickable stamps?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

self-stick stamps.

Email or Paper mail?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd lose the money personally.


Desperado or Once Upon A Time In Mexico ?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Once Upon a Time in Mexico

Colorful or just one color?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Colorful.

Hot Chocolate with or without marshmellows??


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Normal food.

Drummer or drum machine?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Drummer.

Electric guitar or Acoustic guitar?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ooh erm electric .


Smart or Casual ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Casual

Winter Olympics or Summer Olympics?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Summer Olympics, more stuff to watch

- - - 

The Dark Crystal or Labyrinth


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Labyrinth all the way.

Powerade or Gatorade??


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ally said:


> Gatorade??


to be on;
MTV MADE
or 
MTV NEXT


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I wanna be made nah jk Next cos id just next everyone and take the money.


K the sumer or winter X games ?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Summer.

Batman or Spiderman?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Spiderman

- - - - - 
wire ear piece or bluetooh ear piece


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Bluetooth ear-piece

Laptop or Desktop?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Laptop


Kick in the nuts or a wedgie ?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wedgie because its a bit less violent. 
Although I do hope no one ever kicks me in the balls.



amusement park or
parking for amusement


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

amusement park

Skittles or Jelly beans?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Jellybeans

Bubblegum or Chewinggum ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> Bubblegum or Chewinggum ?


chewinggum

:spit or opcorn ?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

opcorn 

oke or :twak


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

social misfit said:


> oke or :twak


:twak[

:wel or :wels


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

:wels 
water of fruit juice?


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

Water.

Winter Olympics or Summer Olympics?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Summer


Pets or Brats ?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Pets

(American) Football or Football (Soccer)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Soccer for sure


R&B or HipHop ?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

HipHop

Tupac or Biggie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Tupac

local pancake /or/ ihop


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

local pancake

SAS or SAF


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

SAS ....already spend 'nuff time here!

Football match or Theatre (play, ballet, opera,etc)?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> Football match or Theatre (play, ballet, opera,etc)?


Theatre

TV Shows /or\ Reality Shows


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tv shows.

April Fools or Saint Patricks Day??


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

April Fools

Sundae or Brownie?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Brownie

Floss or Mouthwash ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> Floss or Mouthwash ?


Mouthwash

stay upset with someone for something stupid /or\ learn to forgive that somoene.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

a little of both actually. I can't answer that question either, or.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Family Guy or Futurama


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Family Guy... I can't stand Futurama

Roseanne Barr or Tom Arnold


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Roseanne! by far! Hey, I like family guy too. I hated futurama!


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

apple or bannana?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

apple.

chocolate milk or hot chocolate??


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Hot chocolate. In order to get off to sleep, it works like magic. Well, that and heroin.

Dido...
[attachment=1:1cmt0naf]dido.jpg[/attachment:1cmt0naf]

Or Fido?
[attachment=0:1cmt0naf]fido.jpg[/attachment:1cmt0naf]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ooh tough one they are both dogs jk dido's cute erm dido as long as she doesn't depress me with her singing.

Mutts or Cats ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cats.

Drama or Comedy??


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Drama...but it was a tough choice!

stickers or temporary tattoos?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

temporary tattoos.

Root Beer or Mountain Dew??


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Root Beer.

Beer or Wine?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

??? Come again ? I aint heard of those but Kool Aid sounds ok.

What's worse Pressure or Expectancy ?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Expectancy

guinea pigs or regular pigs?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Guinea pigs!

Email or Text?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Email. My fingers are too stubby to hit the right buttons on my phone. Besides, there's never anyone at the other end.

Familiar route or off the beaten track?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Ummmm depends on the situation. I'll say familar if it's something important.

Sour cream or dill pickle chips?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I could go either way...hmmm...sour cream.

Being Rush Limbaugh sex-slave

or...

having cake


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

having cake


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

motorcycles or dandelions?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Motorcycles


Grasshoppers or Spacehoppers ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what are Spacehoppers?......
but i pick Grasshoppers
--------------------------------------------------------------

do you like comedy movies or action packed movies ?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

of course it depends, but sticking to the thread, I'll go with comedy

cool car or cool bike?


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Cool car.

Live or Memorex?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

live

venus or mars?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

mars

white chocolate or chocolate?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Chocolate

Moon or Mars


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Moon

Feathers or fur?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Feathers.

Scales or spikes?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Scales.

Heartburn or indigestion?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Indigestion.

Candy or chocolate?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

WhiteRaven said:


> Candy or chocolate?


chocolate

USAians, do you view Labor day as
a regular day or a holiday?


----------



## golden hummingbird (Aug 31, 2008)

Regular day in which I don't have to go anywhere or do anything! :lol

Kirk or Picard?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

golden hummingbird said:


> Kirk or Picard?[/color]


Picard

DragonHeart or Eragon ?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Dragon Heart


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Xena or Hercules?!?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

When I first read that I thought it said "Xanax or Hercules." :con 


Anyway, um.. Xena I guess... 



Sugar or Splenda?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> When I first read that I thought it said "xanax or Hercules."
> 
> Anyway, um.. Xena I guess...
> 
> Sugar or Splenda?


(good good lol. I'm glad you didn't say Hercules!)

SPLENDA

root beer or real beer


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Root beer.

Ducks or chickens?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ducks! 



rain or snow?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> rain or snow?


rain please

- - - -

:wel to :sas or :wels


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

:sas I like the look on his face.


Captain Kirk or Captain Haddock?


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Haddock. Who doesn't like alcoholic sailors who swear using words like "picanthropus"?

Mrs. Butterworth...










...or Aunt Jemima?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Aunt Jemima

Iced Tea or Lemonade?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Lemonade.

Lipstick or Lip gloss?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

lipstick, if I must choose one, lol Xena and gabby don't wear makeup


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

... :stu

SAS or SAF?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

SAS.

...

Hot, hazy, and humid or Cloudy, cool, and rainy?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Cool and cloudy (and not too rainy)

The deserts or the mountains?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The mountains.

Camping or sailing??


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Camping.

Give up or keep going?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Keep going!

Regular or Iced coffee??


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Regular.

Regular or Diet coke?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Diet.

Glasses or contact lenses?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Contacts


People that wear shades when it isnt sunny : Asswipes or "coughs" Superfly ?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

definitely asswipes, lol!

CUstomers at fast food restaraunts who come up to the counter to order their food, while talking on their bluetooth headset: "Cocksucker" or "cool dude."


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

p.s. the blocked out word above rhymes with clockslucker


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ keeps messing up the postings


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Depends on the person and what they are doing. If they are just trying to look cool/important, then cockersucker. If they are on a work call then coolduder.


sneakers or flip flops/sandals


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> sneakers or flip flops/sandals


sneakers

:duel or :drunk


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Duel 

Afraid of heights more, or afraid of bugs/insects/animals more?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

bugs/insects/animals. Some spiders can get me pretty freaked.

Shower in the morning or the evening?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Morning

Biten or pinched?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Pinched i guess


Bus or Train ?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Train.

Ferry or plane?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Plane.

Pokemon or Digimon. 8D


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Plane, but it depends on where I want to be.

Batman or Superman?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Cereal.

Spiders or snakes?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ooo hard one. Snakes though.

Male or Female teacher??


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Male because they're usually more easy-going.

Powerade or Gatorade?


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Gatorade. I still remember that sweet Michael Jordan/Mia Hamm commericial.

History or literature?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

History by far!

Butterflies or Dragonflies??


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Dragonflies.

When you wear a watch: face on top of your wrist or below it?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

On top.

Gum : Big Red or Juicy Fruit ?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I think I read Goosebumps as a kid.

Cap or beanie?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

cap

this thread or the ban thread?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Ban thread.

SAS or SAF?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

SAS!


Random thought of the day thread or Ban thread.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Random thought of the day thread

singing or dancing?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

When I dance I tend to look like Stephen Hawking driving over a cattle grid, so I would have to plump for singing; It's marginally less embarrassing.

What, in your opinion, is cooler?

 Ninja...
[attachment=0:3j2x5afb]ninja.jpg[/attachment:3j2x5afb]

Or Ginger?
[attachment=1:3j2x5afb]ginger.jpg[/attachment:3j2x5afb]


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

NINJA!....no GINGER!....damn I can't decide. I'll go with ninja though.

Rum or Whiskey?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Whiskey. cos rum makes me feel not too good to put it politely.

Baileys or Tia Maria ?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

seanybhoy said:


> Whiskey. cos rum makes me feel not too good to put it politely.
> 
> Baileys or Tia Maria ?


Baileys cause I know it's good and I dunno wtf Tia Maria is.

Porsche or Mercedes?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Porsche

Ferrari or Lamborghini?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Slim Shady said:


> Ferrari or Lamborghini?


Ferrari

sell your useful things or give it to charity ?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd love to give to charity (unless I'm hard pressed for cash, in which case I'd have no choice but to sell - as is often the case)

Just throw away or recycle?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Recycle . Its almost mandatory in scotland they give you all knindsa different coloured bins to recycle paper , compost and **** and it all gets picked up with your usual rubbish every week.



Automatics or Manual transmission vehicles ?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Recycle . Its almost mandatory in scotland they give you all knindsa different coloured bins to recycle paper , compost and @#%$ and it all gets picked up with your usual rubbish every week.
> 
> Automatics or Manual transmission vehicles ?


What do you mean COLORED bins? Are you a racist or something?

Automatic

Vanilla or Chocolate ice cream?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nah man i don't discriminate i hate them all equally.

Umm chocolate icecream.


Strawberry sauce or chocolate sauce ? (on icecream duh)


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Strawberry sauce on vanilla, chocolate sauce on anything else.

Crack or Meth?


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Crack. Meth just always seemed a lot worse IMO.

Born deaf or blind?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Mr. Orange said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Recycle . Its almost mandatory in scotland they give you all knindsa different coloured bins to recycle paper , compost and @#%$ and it all gets picked up with your usual rubbish every week.
> ...


LOL :lol


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

CandySays said:


> Crack. Meth just always seemed a lot worse IMO.
> 
> Born deaf or blind?


Deaf...being blind always seemed so much worse to me...

Cristal or Dom Perignon?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Dom Perignon

SAD or OCD?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

SAD

dark chocolate or milk chocolate


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

milk chocolate

pen or pencil?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm actually finding this quite hard to answer, haha. I'm going to have to go with pencil.

Strawberry or blackcurrant flavour?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Strawberry.


Ecko unltd or Rocawear ?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

seanybhoy said:


> Strawberry.
> 
> Ecko unltd or Rocawear ?


Ecko cause they got the rhino, yo...

Beatles or Kanye West?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Kanye . The Beatles are depressing.


Graffiti: Art or Crime ?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> Graffiti: Art or Crime ?


Art

Raiders or Patriots?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Raiders cos i had all of their clothing when i was 10 an i thought i was the coolest kid alive.


Shorts or Crops ?


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Crops.

Angelina Jolie or Seeing a troop of Velociraptors show up but having made fortifications on your house so they can't get inside?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

The Velociraptors definitely. Angie can wait in line!

Woolly mammoths or Dinosaurs? (if they were to be resurrected using genetic engineering)


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Dinosaurs!

Bunnies or Dogs?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dogs cos bunnies are so gurly and kickable.


Muffins or Brownies ?


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Muffins, because they taste so dang good.

Creation or evolutionism?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Creation

Muchmusic or MTV?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Muchmusic.... even though I don't know what it is, but I do NOT like MTV

Sara Palin or Hilary Clinton


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Sarah's too pale-in comparision to Hillary. 

Obama or McCain?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I guess I'll go with Obama over McSame

Biden or Palin?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Biden, by far!

Do you spend more time on: your myspace/facebook/etc.profile, or do you spend more time on your SAF profile?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i used to have a myspace 

"this sucks" or "**** I don't know. ****. hell. oh well. "


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

"**** I don't know. ****. hell. oh well. " always.


70 challenger or 69 camaro?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

challenger definitely

gameshow network or the history channel?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

History channel.

BBC or CNN?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

BBC.

Mp3 player or camera?


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Camera.

Cute or Hot?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Any just as long as they aint full of themselves.


Chewing Gum : Spearmint or Peppermint ?


----------



## RealGoneKid (Aug 10, 2008)

Spearmint

Boyz in the hood or Menace to society ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Boyz in the hood.

Cotten Candy or Candy Apple?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Cotton candy

Hot Smoothee or Froster?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hot Smoothee.

Study your *** off or wing it?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Wing it!

Greys Anatomy or Buffy?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy!

Badminton or Tennis?


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

Badminton! 
Constant repetition of the song ABC (Michael Jackson) or Banana Phone (Raffi)?


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Banana Phone. Definitely.

Bottled or tap?


----------



## quiet_dove (Sep 17, 2008)

crazytomato said:


> Banana Phone. Definitely.
> 
> Bottled or tap?


Tap. Drinking bottled water always makes me feel guilty, since I end up wasting a lot of the water in each bottle.

This smiley: :clap

or this smiley: :boogie ?


----------



## folightning (Sep 17, 2008)

the bottom one lol

batman or superman?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

folightning said:


> batman or superman?


superman

going Halloween alone or with family/friends?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

As a child ? With friends for sure.


Nike or Adidas ?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Nike

SAD or GAD?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

SAD

Amputated leg or amputated arm?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Leg

Would you rather be blind or deaf?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Deaf

Disney or Pixar?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Disney

sing or dance?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Neither, but uh... sing.

Watermelon or passionfruit?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Watermelon

Overtime or time off?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

batman can said:


> Overtime or time off?


Overtime if its 3/4 of what i make hourly, yes.

with time, do you think you can solve faster, 3x3 rubix cube or 7x7 rubix cube ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

3x3.

K who woulda won in a fight Mike Tyson or Mohammed Ali ?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Mohammed Ali

real boobs or fake boobs?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Real boobs.
Unless like you had a thousand sprogs then yeah you'd probably want a new pair i guess.

Drunk food : Calzones or Kebabs ?


----------



## RealGoneKid (Aug 10, 2008)

Calzones


Budweiser or Corona ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Corona

GM or Ford?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I dunno what GM is so ford i guess.


R&b or Hiphop ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hip Hop

Halloween or Easter?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tough one. Easter though.

Christina Aguilera or Brittney Spears??


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Christina

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pancakes, I guess.

chicken noodle or tomato soup?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Noodles , tomato soup tastes too sugary or maybe i'm just weird yeah probably just weird.


Anyhoo "coughs" moving on erm.....New SAS or Old SAS ? (Like i need to ask)


----------



## uskidsknow (Feb 6, 2007)

New SAS. 


Potato chips or french fries?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

french fries

tater tots or french fries?


----------



## burntorange (Oct 12, 2008)

tater tots



sweet potato or new potato?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

new potato

Mr. potato head or Ms. Pacman?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ms. Pacman fo sho.

Horror movies or Comedy?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Comedy 


Hot pepper sauce or Relish ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hot pepper sauce

Root Beer or Cream Soda?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I've never tried root beer so yeah cream soda it is.


Wine or Champagne ?


----------



## burntorange (Oct 12, 2008)

Champagne

M&M's or Skittles?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

M&M's. But skittles are cool too cos you can stick a whole packet in your gob an it makes your saliva go all viscous so ya pin your lil brother down and droop the spit til it's almost touching his face then sook it back up real quick lol.
Aww man the sh*t you do as a kid is unreal.

But erm moving on umm Eddy Murphy Raw or Eddy Murphy Delirious ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

No clue what you're referring to but I'll say delirious.

Xbox or Wii?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xbox

Hot Chocolate or Chocolate Milk?


----------



## burntorange (Oct 12, 2008)

Hot Chocolate


Scuba dive or snorkel?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Scuba dive

War movie or funny movie?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Funny movie

Home or away?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Home

Mc Cain or Obama


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Wingclipped said:


> PC Games, or Game System?


Game System

ignore by people, or hated by people


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Hated by people.

Happy social life but crappy love life, or crappy social life but happy love life...?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> Happy social life but crappy love life, or crappy social life but happy love life...?


crappy social life but happy love life

which one would you use (if you had unlimited credits)
itunes /or\ amazon mp3


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Amazon mp3

Which would you rather visit,

Paris or Tokyo


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tokyo!

Gingerbread Men or Shortbread Cookies??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gingerbread Man

Peanut butter, creamy or chunky?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Creamy

Google or Yahoo?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Yahoo

Real Christmas tree or fake Christmas tree


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

fake (lasts longer and less mess)

taquito or burrito


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burrito

Turkey, light or dark meat?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

light

Taco Bell or Pizza Hut?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pizza Hut

For the top of a Christmas tree: Angel or Star?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

A star .

Anyone putting up christmas lights this year :
Yay or Nay ?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Nay...can't be @ssed.

PC or console games


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Console

Kool-Aid or Tang?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Tang, all the way

Diet or regular soda?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Regular

Bath or Shower?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Bath

Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla

Licorice, Red or Black?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Red

Handwirten or typed letter?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Typed (I have the worst handwriting ever)

Basement or attic?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Attic

Stuffing or Potatos?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Potatos.

Dr. Phil or Oprah??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oprah, though I don't watch either.

Cereal, Hot or Cold?


----------



## silver_light (Nov 4, 2008)

cold

sporting events or live theatre?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sporting Event.


K , Who'd win in a fight Jerry Springer or Maury Povich ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Maury Povich

Who would win in a fight: Mr. Dress up or Mr. Rogers?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Rogers :stu (neither look like they could take a fly  )

Fruit or Junk Food?


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

Junk Food

Kisses or Hugs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kisses

Snickers or Butterfingers?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Snickers or Butterfingers?


Butterfingers

which is your favorite out of these;
1) Terminator 1
2) Terminator 2 Judgment Day
3) Terminator 3 Rise of the Machines


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Oooh, this is a hard one for me. I'd say Terminator 1 only because the guy who played Kyle Reese is yummy. ^^

Cable or Satellite?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Wingclipped said:


> Cable or Satellite?


i have cable, so i pick umm... cable.

77 camero or 08 camero ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

'77 Camaro (the '08 still looks pretty damn nice though, for a car older always looks best  )

Reality TV or :twak ?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:twak

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine






or

Mic Check - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Guerrilla Radio 

daytime soap or PBS telethon?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daytime soap (I could use the nap  )

Early riser or Late sleeper?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Late sleeper, most of the time.

Being too early or late?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

too early

skittles or starburst?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Starburst.

Tattoos or Piercings??


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Tough call but I say tattoos.

Popcorn or Candy at the movies?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SilentLoner said:


> Popcorn or Candy at the movies?


Popcorn please

Where do you sit
1 Front
2 Middle
3 Back
seating at the movies?


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Toward the back usually. If not, the middle then.

Yellow teeth or no teeth?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow teeth

Batman or Spiderman?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Batman!

Green or Red Apples?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Red

Orange or orange oranges?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Clementine 

Regular or Soy Milk?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Regular

This or that?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hmmm... :con ...... This!!

Here or There?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Everywhere

Superbad or Mean Girls?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Superbad, clearly.

Eggnog or Apple Cider??


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Eggnog

Snowballs or snowangels?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Snowangels!

White or green Christmas?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

White

Spongebob or Patrick?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Spongebob

Working hard or hardly working?


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Working hard!

Belief or disbelief?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Belief, fo sho.

 or :roll ??


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Tall or short?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Tall, because I'm short

Anxiety or the blues?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

The blues

Mental or physical pain?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Mental pain. I'm quite the pansy when it comes to physical pain. =p

Niles or Frasier?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Anger or sadness? I usually choose being mad, because it motivates me more than being sad. Not heathly though, really.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

njodis said:


> Mental pain. I'm quite the pansy when it comes to physical pain. =p
> 
> Niles or Frasier?





Trillian said:


> Anger or sadness? I usually choose being mad, because it motivates me more than being sad. Not heathly though, really.


Trillian your suppose to pick njodis's choices not to make up your own.
please try again.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry. I would pick Niles. He seems easier to get along with.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Since I f'd up before; how about Jet Li or Jackie Chan?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jet Li

Where's Waldo? or I Spy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Spy

Cake or Pie?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cheesecake 

Christmas or New Year's?


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

New Years!

"The Catcher in the Rye" or "Catch-22"


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Catch-22, fo sho.

Eat a worm or a cup of butter?


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

cup of butter

Rain or Shine


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Rain

MP3 Player or cell phone?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

MP3 player.
penguins or puffins?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Penguins

Rudolph or Frosty?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Frosty!

Happiness or Success?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ally said:


> Happiness or Success?


@ the point of my life i would say Happiness

which of these would u rather date?
paris hilton
brook hogan


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Paris Hilton lol 

Therapy or Medication?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Therapy

Quizno's or Subway?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Quizno's or Subway?


Subway

Which turtle is your favorite?
* Leonardo
* Raphael
* Michelangelo
* Donatello


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Leonardo, eZ!

Egypt or Japan?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Japan

Chocolate or banana? (don't ask) lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Chocolate..I'm allergic to bananas 

B.C. or A.D.?


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

A.D.

Knight or Archer?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Archer

Christmas dinner, Turkey or Ham?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Turkey. I only like ham in a sandwich. 

Xmas dinner dessert, pie or pudding?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Pie

Online or in-store shopping?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

online
sing or dance?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sing 

Twinkies or Ho Ho's?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Twinkies or Ho Ho's?


Twinkies

should i get?
1 - beyonce - I am
2 - britney spears - circus 
3 - other - what should i get ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

beyonce :stu (I don't really listen to either of them)

You Swim, like a Duck or like a Rock?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

duck

hard or soft taco?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hard taco.

Christmas Eve or New Year's Eve?


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Christmas Eve is more fun for me.

If your eyes could only see one color(besides black & white) it would be...

- Yellow
or
- Red?


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Red, grrrr!

Mind reading or invisibility?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

invisibility

post quick reply, or go advanced?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

invisibility

post quick reply, or go advanced?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

post quick reply
telepathy or teleportation?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Teleportation

Beavis or Butthead?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Beavis
Ricky Gervais or Steve Carrell?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Steve Carell

Vampires or zombies?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Vampires
Kate Winslet or Cate Blanchett?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cate Blanchett

Blonde, Brunnette or Red head?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Brunnette

cd, mp3, or vinyl?


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

mp3

Spring or Fall?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Fall

skydive or hang-glide?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Hang-glide.

Ten thousand dollars, or what's behind door number 3?


----------



## silver_light (Nov 4, 2008)

ten thousand dollars

ferris wheel or rollercoaster?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ferris Wheel

This or That?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

This

Diet Coke or Diet Pepsi?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Diet Coke

Water or Diet Coke?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Opening presents or wrapping presents?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tough one. Opening though : )

Hot Apple Cider or Hot Chocolate??


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Hot Chocolate

Santa or the Grinch?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Santa!

Christmas music or Christmas tv specials?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Christmas music.

White Christmas or Blue Christmas?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

White 

Christmas or New Years?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Christmas.

Peppermint or cinnamon?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cinnamon 

Wheat or White Bread?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

White

Wendy's or Burger King?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm a vegetarian, but Wendy's. (For the fries).

Kill Bill vol. 1 or 2?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vol. 1 (It's the only one I saw)

Steak or Fish?


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Steak with A1 sauce

Lost or Missing?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lost

Walk backwards or forwards?


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Backwards.

Can or Bottle?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Can

paper or plastic?


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

plastic

sleep or nap


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sleep

Dream or nothingness?


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

dream

calculator or fingers


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Calculator

Acoustic or electric?


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

electric

new mexico or new jersey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Mexico (never been to either but NM is closer so...)

Rum and Coke or Vodka and Orange Juice?


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Vodka

Laptop or Desktop


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Desktop

AM or PM?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

PM

Jello or Pudding?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pudding

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

tea

internet or cable t.v.?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cable T.V.

Mexican or Chinese Food?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Chinese food. 

British or American comedians?


----------



## Danny2087 (Nov 6, 2008)

American comedians.

Guitar or Drums?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Guitar (I play =P)

Bass or drums?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drums

This or That?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

That

Strawberries or Raspberries??


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

strawberries

Sore throat or bad headache?


----------



## burntorange (Oct 12, 2008)

sore throat


humid or arid?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Arid

Street Fighter or Mortal Kombat?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mortal Kombat

Batman or Spiderman?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Spiderman

Venom or Magneto?


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

venom

smelly feet or bad breath


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

smelly feet

The Simpsons or Family Guy?


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

family guy

MADtv or SNL?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

SNL

Bubblegum or Breath Mints?


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bubblegum

dogs or cats? lol...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cats

Tootsie Rolls or Tootsie Pops?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Tootsie Rolls.

Velcro or shoelaces?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shoelaces

Day or Night?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Day.

Japanese peace lily or cactus?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cactus

Chicken or Turkey?


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

turkey

thrash metal or death metal?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Death Metal? :stu (I like some forms of metal but have never listened to either of these)

Snowboard or Ski?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ski

Being too cold or too hot?


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

too cold

war movies or comedies?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Comedies

R2D2 or C3PO?


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

R2D2

Windows XP or Windows Vista?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

They're all the same to me bro,
(sorry for bein so crude.)


Scrubs or Grays Anatomy ?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't like either but if I had to watch one it'd be Scrubs.

House or Grey's Anatomy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy

Headache or Toothache?


----------



## Panicprincess (Jan 8, 2009)

toothaches give me headaches sooo headaches

tatto on your face or tatto of your face on your body


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

tatto on my face

1st ammendment or 2nd ammendment?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

1st Amendment

Flying monkeys or flying squirrels?


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

flying monkeys.
beavis or butthead?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beavis

Tofu Burger or Hamburger?


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

Tofu Burger

Hot or Cold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut

Peanut butter, Creamy or Chunky?


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

Chunky

coffee or tea?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tea

Peanuts or Sunflowers Seeds?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Peanuts

Twix or Snickers?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snickers

English Muffins or Bagels?


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Bagels

Erase or Cross-out


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Cross-out.

Glam Rock or Brit Pop?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brit Pop

Pancakes, Waffles or French Toast?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pancakes

M&M's or Skittles?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Skittles!

Stickers or buttons?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stickers

Flip-Flops or sandals?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

sandals


scarf or gloves?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Gloves

 or :b?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:b

Pringles or Doritos?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pringles

Paris Hilton or Nicole Richie?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Nicole Richie

Pepper or salt?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pepper

Disney movie: Lady And The Tramp or Pocahontas?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Lady And The Tramp 

Duff Beer or Flaming Moe?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Duff Beer

Snow White And The Seven Dwarfs or Cinderella?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

7

Spring or Autumn?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ooo tough one! Spring though.

Grey's Anatomy or Desperate Housewives?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy 

Dots or Reeces


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Dots!

Trick question: two Dots or one? :b


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

two Dots 

Ally or Allie?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ally 

Red or Pink?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Pink

Christina Aguilera or Nicole Richie?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Both.

Valentine's Day or Easter?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Valentine's

Guitar Hero or Rock Band?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Guitar Hero

Facebook or Xanga?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Facebook, I guess...

being electrocuted or streaking in a crowded area?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Streaking

Right or Left handed?


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

right handed

having the ability to breath underwater or gift of wings?


----------



## getupandgo (Jan 19, 2009)

underwater

art or science?


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

science

arse itch or nose itch?


----------



## Trigun472 (Jan 6, 2009)

A-Itch

Comedy or Horror?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Horror

...

Hardwood floor or carpetting?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Hardwood floor

Curtains or blinds?


----------



## silver_light (Nov 4, 2008)

curtains

evening spent at tap dancing lesson or reading the dictionary cover to cover?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reading the dictionary cover to cover

Opening a can of worms or Spilling the beans?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

can of worms.

Concerning Owl noises:

Twit or twoo?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Coffee

Google or Yahoo?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Red

Feeling too cold or too hot?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Reincarnation

Humiliated or ashamed?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ashamed

Chili with beans or without?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

with

cacti or succulents?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm guessing, but aren't they sort of the same thing?

Anyway, I'll say cacti.

Meh or Pfff?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Meh.

Heinz Beans or Branston Beans?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Heinz

Great Dane or Chihuahua?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

refined_rascal said:


> I'm guessing, but aren't they sort of the same thing?
> 
> Anyway, I'll say cacti.


Oops. A cacti is a type of succulent. So...not really either or. Sorry, I'll do better next time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Great Dane

Orange or Grape Juice?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Grape juice? reminds me of that presbyterian church I used to go to.

Liberty or Death?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

As Patrick Henry once said, "I'll have liberty, thank you. " 

Death or taxes?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Taxes, I guess.

Die from freezing or die from burning?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

freezing...even though burning would be fairly quick. The fire sucks up all the oxygen (hopefully)...so you could lose consciousness between 1-2 mins. but yea, at least with freezing, in the later stages of hypothermia you don't feel cold.

regular or mechanical pencils?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Regular

Angelfish or Goldfish?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Goldfish


Mexican Food or Italian Food?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

italian food

elliptical machine or treadmill?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

elliptical machine

shoes without socks or socks and sandals?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Isn't it obvious?










Coupled with a pair of legs that have never seen the light of day - you'll be the talk of the town.

Using public loo's or waiting until you get home?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Using public toilet's.

Shorts or skirts?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shorts 

Hair, Mohawk or Cornrows?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Hair

Motorbike or Car?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Car. But somebody would have to drive; I don't have the coordination.

Tally ho! or Hi Ho silver?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Tally Ho!

Christmas Tinsel or Christmas Beads on a tree?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tinsel

Chocolate or Candy?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chocolate


Suffering or pain?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pain

Shopping or going to the movies?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

going to the movies

Dayquil or Nyquil?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Dayquil

Constipation or diarrhea?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Constipation. I once lived with it for 6 months and it was really annoying. I never had a relaxing poop. However, I would not cope well with having diarrhea everyday for that amount of time. 

Carpet or wood floors?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carpet

Yummy or Yummo?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yummy. I'm not so sure I get yummo.

Earplugs or smash your head against something hard and cementy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Yummo is Rachel Ray's version of yummy

Earplugs

A day at the Beach or a Lake?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

a lake, fresh water is more comfortable.

a life without cheese, or a life without chocolate?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

A life without cheese. Long live chocolate.

'Arrested Development' or ' Extras'?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Arrested Development...never saw it, but I've been meaning to check it out. 

Isaac Asimov or Philip K. Dick?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Isaac Asimov

Trout or Bass?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bass

Winter ski holiday or Hot summer sunbathing holiday??


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmmmm tough. Summer

Brocoli or cauliflower?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Brocoli

Cupcakes or Muffins?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Cupcakes

Tinkerbell or Betty Boop?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tinkerbell!

Waking up early or late?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Early if I have to be somewhere

Chocolate chip or peanut butter cookie?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

tough one. I say chocolate.

Chef Gordon Ramsay or Wolfgang Puck?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Puck...I haven't seen enough of them to form that good an opinion of who's the better cook, but Puck owned pretty hard on Iron Chef that one time. Ramsey can be entertaining, but Puck makes me more optimistic about life.

body wash or bar soap?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Bar soap ftw and easier lather :yes.

Gummi bears or Swedish fish?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

gummi bears! I'm really not into the swedish fish, alas. They do not get my love.

printing or cursive?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I print-cursive lol. It's how you print without lifting your pen from the page. 

Do you like your fries straight or curly?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

ah, good choice  If my handwriting weren't so horrible, I would do cursive.

generally curly...but oddly enough at Jack in the Box I always go for straight. It's probably cause their fries are crazy flavorful. 

bunnies or guinea pigs?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Bunnies for sure. 

Travel to: 

Europe or South America?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Europe... it's a little more familiar.

Pizza or spaghetti?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Pizza. When I was a kid I used to always wish for it and we'd end up having spaghetti :roll.

So: Ferrari F430 or Lamborghini Murcielago?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lamborghini Murcielago

The smell of coconut or pineapple?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Pineapple

Penguins or Pandas?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pandas! <3

Cappuccinos or Frappuccinos?


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

Cappuccinos

painting or drawing?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Neither.

Harry Potter or LOTR?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Lordadarings lol

Lipstick or lipgloss/chapstick/lip balm (for the guys)?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

None of them.

Hairspray or High School Musical?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hairspray (the original not the new one)

Gummi bears or Gummi worms?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Gummi Bears!


Frosted Flakes or Fruit Loops?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Fruit Loops

Trix or Cinnamon Toast Crunch?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Trix

Pop Tart or Toaster Strudel?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I've never heard of either of those, so neither.

Pizza or Pasta?


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

pasta 

dark hair or light hair?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Dark Hair.

Tomato Sauce or Vinegar?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tomato Sauce



Ziz Zazz or Monster Energy Drink?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monster, I guess (I don't drink energy drinks)

You like to play: Bowling or Golf?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Bowling!

Clocks or Watches?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Watches



Sports cars or muscle cars?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm not very familiar with muscle cars so I'll just go with sports cars.

Grow up among wolves or among lions?


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

hmm, wolves i think

plaid or stripes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stripes



University or community college?


----------



## Labellearaignee (Feb 9, 2009)

University.



Wide or college-ruled paper?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

College - ruled paper



Spanish or English?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English

Steak, (some form of) Rare or Well Done?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Steak Well Done



Evaporative cooling or refrigerated air?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

refrigerated air, i hate sweating.

tight-fitting or loose-fitting clothing?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Loose fitting clothing



Aquafina or Evian water?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Aquafina.

Moonbase or Life on Mars?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Moonbase




Family Guy or The Simpsons?


----------



## Celerian (Dec 17, 2008)

Family Guy.

Janet Reno or Rosie O' Donnell?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Janet Reno



Former President Bush or Barrack O'Bama


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

Barack Obama for sure

ocean or mountains?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ocean



High School or college?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

college, since it's been so long since high school

alternative or metal (music)?


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

alternative

hard or soft?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Soft

Energy Drinks or Coffee?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Energy drinks



Hip Hop Music or Hard Rock?


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

Hard Rock

Wind or Rain?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Rain <3

Polka Dots or Stripes?


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

Polka Dots (wearing polka knee length socks as we speak )

Myspace of Facebook?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Myspace



Computer or Television?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

computer

- - -

smile picture or funny face picture


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Smile Picture




Summer or Fall?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

coffee. i don't smoke.

- - -

toe jam or sweat drips ?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

ew.. sweat drips

donuts or bagels?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

in spite of my better judgment, donuts. 

toe curling or eye opening?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

mm, eye opening

shaken or stirred?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

shaken. mojitos are my favorite drink and i believe they're shaken.

The Charleston or the Frug?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Frug



House or Mansion?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

house is all i need, mansion would require a ton of upkeep. 

Groundskeeper Willie or Principal Skinner?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Principal Skinner?



Money or Health?


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

health for sure

zeppelin or hendrix?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

zeppelin

taffy or gumdrops?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Taffy



Weight lifting or sprinting?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Sprinting

Fruit punch or grape juice?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fruit Punch.




Boxing or Football?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Boxing

Tulips or roses?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Roses.




Comedy or Horror?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Comedy

Hot chocolate or tea?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot Chocolate



Italy or Mexico?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico

Silk or velvet?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Silk



Chris Brown or Usher?


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Usher

Facebook or MySpace?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Myspace



High paying job cant tolerate or low paying job you like?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Low paying job you like

Ruby or emerald?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ruby



Dasani or Aquafina?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aquafina (I guess since I don't drink bottled water)

Hot dogs or Hamburgers?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hamburgers




Spring or summer?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Spring

"a history" or "an history"?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

a history

banana split or hot fudge sundae?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot Fudge Sundae



Oilve Garden or Pizza Hut?


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

olive garden

valentines day or presidents day?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

presidents day at least its a day off
-

wish to be or just wishing


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

c) what?

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

blueberry Pancakes

- - -


whatsup or what's up ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

What's Up.



Traveling or working?


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

traveling duh

comedy or romance


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

both.

sci-fi or adventure.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

adventure


crying toddlers or loud laughing teenagers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Loud Laughing Teenagers.




Psychiatrist or Psychologist?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

For myself, psychologists. Meds have only given me side effects so far.

oreo or chips ahoy?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

oreo

Alvin, Simon or Theodore?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

theodore! doo, doo. doodoodoodoo. doo, doo. doodoodoodoo. 

candy hearts or peeps?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:lol ^

Ummm, probably peeps =P

Eat a blended Happy Meal or drink a combination of milk, orange juice, sprite and cough syrup?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

that's a toughie. I was going to say the happy meal, but it would probably taste like barf. The other thing is more liquidy so it would go down easier, and it might give me a lil buzz.

egg or yogurt face mask?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg



Energy Drinks or coffee?


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

coffee

internet or phone?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Internet



Friends or Family?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Family

meat or veggies?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Meat.




Carpet or tile?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

carpet

cotton candy or popcorn?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Popcorn

Sweet or sour?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sweet



Rain or snow?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

snow

Economics or Sociology?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Economics



Calculus or Psychobiology?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Psychobiology

being tall or being short?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

being tall 

Canned tuna in: Oil or Water?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

oil - it's the best

McRonald's or McDonald's? lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

McDonald's . never been to McRonald's before.

- - - 

KITT or KARR


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Karr



Nurse or Doctor?


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

doctor



milli or vanilli?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

milli

- - - 


roger or jessica rabbit ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jessica

Crunchy or Creamy Peanut Butter?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Crunchy Peanut Butter

- - -

smurfs or snorks ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Smurfs

French Toast or Pancakes?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Pancakes

- = - 

sony psp or nintendo ds


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

sony psp

Talladega Nights or Stranger Than Fiction?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stranger than fiction.?




knowledge or happiness?


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

Knowledge.



Beyonce or Christina?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Beyonce




Video games or movies?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Christina.


-


paul with gaunfunkle or just paul going solo ?




edit: too many replies


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

with garfunckle.

egg mcmuffin or sausage mcmuffin?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Egg McMuffin

Polka dots or stripes?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

stripes.

shame or loneliness?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Shame.



depression or anxiety?


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

anxiety


Beatles or Rolling Stones???


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Beatles

- - 

film or digital


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Digital.



Pizza Hut or Domino's?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Pizza Hut
- - -
use a tissue or hanky


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

friend

Blue or green?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Green.


Adderall or Zoloft?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Granted, I haven't been on Zoloft before, but I'm wary of it giving me constipation and anorgasmia like the other SSRI I tried. Gimme Adderall--it would at least help me in the short term. 

Gina Davis or Jamie Lee Curtis?


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

Gina Davis


Morning Person or Night Owl?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Morning Person.




Protein bar or candy bar?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Candy bar

Koala or wombat?


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Koala


Winter or Summer??


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Summer.


Car or truck?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Car

Pool or lake?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lake




The Exorcist or The Omen?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

The exorcist

small un's or big un's?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Ah now that depends on the situation, but as a rule of thumb, I generally go for Big Un's.

City slicker or country bumpkin?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

City slicker.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coke

Sausage or Bacon?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Bacon

filberts or hazelnuts?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

hazelnuts

sparrows or robins?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

sparrows

squirrels or chipmunks?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Squirrels.



satellite or cable?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Satellite.

Plastic surgey or grow old gracefully?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Grow old gracefully. I seriously disagree with plastic surgery. Besides, I look young, so when everyone my age is looking old and worn, i'll still look young and fresh 

Therapy or Meds?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

therapy


music or movies


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

music - i don't have the patience to sit through most movies

metal or pop?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pop.



Soda or water?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Is soda fizzy drinks? If so, then water.

Phones 4 U or Carphone Warehouse?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phones 4 U (don't know what it is though )

River rafting or Water skiiing?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Water Skiing.



English or Math?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

English. I hated Maths when I was at school.

& To the poster two posts above, they're phone shops.

BLT or Full English?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Full English. 


Subway or Quizno's?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I hate subway and i've never heard of the other, so neither.

Good old fish & chips or steak & kidney pie?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Kidneys? Eeeewww! I'll take the fish & chips

pantyhose or stay-ups?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Are "stay ups" hold ups? If so, then the hold ups. Easier for, well, you know 

Chips or Crisps?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

chips

city life or country life?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

city life

- - - 
awake or sleeping


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

awake.



university or a trade institution?


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

University

Shy or outgoing?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Shy



book or movie?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

movie.

- - - 
giant whale vs giant squid


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Giant Squid.

Mickey Mouse or Minnie Mouse?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Minnie mouse.... she looks better in a dress. hehe

- - - - 

street fighter bad guys vs the incredibles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

street fighter bad guys.



Superbowl or Probowl?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

probowl.
- - -

"what is up?" or "whatsup" or "what'sup" or "sup"


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hey

Pepperoni pizza or hawaiian pizza?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Pepperoni pizza 
- - - 

hey isn't an option, so lets try this again.
"what is up?" or "whatsup" or "what'sup" or "sup"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

whatsup



Spain or Italia?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Spain

- - - - 
black sharpie or color sharpie ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

TorLin said:


> Pepperoni pizza
> - - -
> 
> hey isn't an option, so lets try this again.
> "what is up?" or "whatsup" or "what'sup" or "sup"


It's this or that, not this or that or that or this! Do it again and you're banned!!!

Anywho..black sharpie

Burger King or Wendy's?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Wendy's
- - --

ban or banned ?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Ban x]

Harry Potter or LOTR?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Fairyxo said:


> Ban x]
> 
> Harry Potter or LOTR?


LOTR 
- - - -

"yo" or "yo!"


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yo.

Nicole Richie or Paris Hilton?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

How can anyone possibly choose between two people of such spectacular awfulness? 
But at a pinch I'd say Paris Hilton

Ring the bell or knock on the door?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Ring the bell.

Smoking or Drinking?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

drinking 
- - -
HGTV or Style ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Style.

Grapes or Raisins?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

grapes
-- -- --
berries or bananas


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

Bananas

---> Burritos or Tacos?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

depends on my mood, i like to see how big the burritos are. so i go for burritos mostly.
-- -- --

movie on tv or movie on dvd ?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

DVD - you can pause when you want!

Home phone or Mobile?


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

Mobile

High school musical or spectacular


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

HSM.

Andrex or Velvet?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Velvet.

lbs or kgs?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Lbs.

HQ or HD?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

HD

electric guitar or acoustic?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

acoustic 
=- =- =- 
mountains or flat lands


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Mountains. As long as I don't have to walk up them.

Bing









Or

Ming?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Bing

Pulp or no Pulp OJ?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

OJ? What's OJ?

Heinz Beans or Branston Beans?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Fairyxo said:


> OJ? What's OJ?
> 
> Heinz Beans or Branston Beans?


orange juice...


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I don’t think I have ever heard of either, but I guess I’ll go with Branston Beans…
Broken arm or broken leg?


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

Broken arm


silk flowers or real flowers


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

real flowers

Family Guy or The Simpsons


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

The Simpsons


Pasta or Pizza


----------



## bugfreak (Feb 21, 2009)

oooooooooo. tough one. i feel like pizza right now, but most of the time i'd go with


pasta.


sports car or SUV?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Sports car.

Hearts or Stars?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hearts
- - - -
water or sand


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Water.

Beef or chicken?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

chicken
- - - 
Blade or Underworld ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underworld

Spaghetti or Lasagna?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

spaghetti

garlic bread or cheesy bread?


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

ooooh, tough one!
I'd have to say Cheesy bread


pancakes or french toast??


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pancakes...

- - - -

land animals or sky animals you like ?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Sky.

Water or vodka?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Water. Vodka's pretty foul.

Wild thing or mild thing?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, definitely wild 

naughty or nice?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice, but naughty when it counts.

Cheese or wine?


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

Wine

Guy Richie or Bill Gates?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I guess Guy Ritchie deserves a medal for bravery for marrying Madonna 

Madonna or metal?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Madonna.

Am or Pm?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

PM
- - -

color paper or just plain white paper ?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

for personal notes, colored paper, for other correspondence white paper

hand written or typed?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Typed. My handwriting couldn't be any worse if I clamped the pen between my butt cheeks.

Fight fair or fight dirty?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

refined_rascal said:


> Fight fair or fight dirty?


Fight fair

- - - - - = = -

2d cartoons or 3d cartoons


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

refined_rascal said:


> Typed. My handwriting couldn't be any worse if I clamped the pen between my butt cheeks.


ROFL I'd like to see someone try that!

2-D cartoons (don't know that I've ever seen a 3-D cartoon)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ You're suppose to ask a new question after your answer. 

Stub your toe or Bite your tongue?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

bite my tongue

Donald Trump or Ivanka Trump?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ivanka Trump (either give me an ewwww feeling)

Stew or Chili?


----------



## bugfreak (Feb 21, 2009)

chili (at the moment)

spicy or mild?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

spicy

NHL or NBA?


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

NHL!!! WOOT!!!
(I love hockey)


Gum or mint?


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

Mint if I'm after flavor. Gum if I feel like actively chewing. Right now? I will take a mint, thank you. 

Stranded in the middle of the ocean, or stranded hundreds of metres up in the sky?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

bear said:


> Stranded in the middle of the ocean, or stranded hundreds of metres up in the sky?


Stranded in the middle of the ocean

-=- -=-

your favorite Wall-E or Eve ?


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

noncomprehende is that an internet person? Google informs me its a computer animated science fiction film produced by Pixar.

:|

Warm puppies or soft kittens?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Soft kittens 

pedigree cat/dog or mixed breed?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Mixed breed.

Brand name food or generic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brand Name

Subway or Quizno's?


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

Subway.


Given the choice: would you prefer one large delicious sandwich? or several tiny equally delicious sandwiches?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

bear said:


> Given the choice: would you prefer one large delicious
> sandwich? or several tiny equally delicious sandwiches?


one large delicious sandwich

yum or would you say yummie?


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

yummie

*skipping* or *jumping?*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

bear said:


> *skipping* or *jumping?*


jumping

*sipping* or *gulping* liquid


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

sipping liquid

White Zombie or Rob Zombie?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Rob Zombie.

Get help or stay this way?


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

I'll take the 'hope it just gets better on its own' option.

..

Harrison Ford or Bruce Willis?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Harrison Ford

Bangers & Mash or Steak & Kidney Pie?


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

uke bangers and mash uke

lima beans or regular beans?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

bear said:


> Harrison Ford or Bruce Willis?


Harrison Ford

*Jet Li* or *Jackie Chan* ?


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

Jackie Chan

social anxiety or Christmas?


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

xmas

80s or 90s?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Aurora said:


> 80s or 90s?


80s

*Aliens* vs *Predator* ?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmm.. Predator.

...

Freddy or Jason?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Jason

Adam or Eve?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Adam

Beavis or Butthead?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

MaidMarian said:


> Beavis or Butthead?


Butthead

-

*Pizza Hut* or *Papa John's* ?


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

only had the former so I guess the former

..

Mario or Luigi


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Mario

...

Hot and Humid or Cold and Dry?


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

Cold and dry

..

Jurassic Park or Jelf Goldblum?


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

Tom Waits

Freddy or Jason (or has that been done...oh well)


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

Figures, I'm so unoriginal lol...

red paint with black trim

John Lennon or Paul McCartney


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Neither.

Fiction or Non-Fiction?


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

fiction

..

digital or analog


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

That's too technical for me....but I'll go with digital cos I think analog may be dead?

Grizzly Bears or Polar Bears


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Polar bears! They are so darn cute!

Skating or Skiing?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Little Willow said:


> Skating or Skiing?


Skiing

*Pirates* or *Ninjas* ?


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Close call, but I think the ninjas would win. 

Firefox or Google Chrome?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Firefox

...

Vista or XP?


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Vista. Controversial, I know, but www.googlefight.com agrees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ You're suppose to ask a new question after your answer. 

Shrimp or Lobster?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Shrimp or Lobster?


Lobster

smurfs or snorks ?


----------



## bugfreak (Feb 21, 2009)

smurfs

rice or potatoes?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

bugfreak said:


> rice or potatoes?


rice

would you rather be in the Matrix or out of the Matrix ?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have no idea. Never watched the movie. I guess out of it?

Cheetos or Fritos?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Cheetos*

*Natasha or Joely*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natasha

Cheese Nips or Cheez Its?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

Cheese Nips or Cheez Its?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Cheez Its

Gatorade or Powerade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gatorade

Milk chocolate or Dark chocolate?


----------



## Uncle Charlie (Sep 2, 2008)

Milk Chocolate.

Betty or Veronica?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

No idea. Never met them. If they are characters in a story, never read the story.

Morning or evening?


----------



## Uncle Charlie (Sep 2, 2008)

Freedom2010 said:


> No idea. Never met them. If they are characters in a story, never read the story.
> 
> Morning or evening?


Are you serious?!?! Archie comics? Archie? Reggie? Jughead?

Anyway, Evening.

Finland or Sweden?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweden (I guess, never been to either)

Apple juice or Grape juice?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Grape juice!

Sinner or saint?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

saint

PC or Mac?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

PC

Cake or pie?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cake.

Apple or Banana?


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

banana

food or sleep


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

You need both to survive. I don't want to choose!

cereal or oatmeal?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> cereal or oatmeal?


cereal with banana

Mortal Kombat or Street Frighter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mortal Kombat

7 up or Sprite?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> 7 up or Sprite?


7 up

board games:
Monopoly or Sorry ?


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Monopoly

Colbert Report or The Daily Show?


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

don't know really...maybe Daily show. I don't think I've ever actually seen the other.

..

popcorn or cheetos?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Popcorn. Preferably with some kind of seasoning on it.

Water or air?


----------



## bflygirl (Mar 13, 2009)

water
(I'd rather drown than suffocate).

You're playing chess:
Black pieces or white pieces?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White (I start with either but since that's not an option..)

Pistachios or Cashews?


----------



## raestan92 (Mar 27, 2009)

cashews


pony tail holder or scrunchie?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

scrunchies

cable or satellite?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

MaidMarian said:


> cable or satellite?


cable

loose sight or loose hearing ?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

lose hearing

be famous or infamous?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Infamous.

Sex or romance?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Romance

Pancakes or Waffles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump 

Pancakes or Waffles?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Waffles

Be too tall or be too short?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Too short (I don't need to eat as much and will presumably live longer than my taller brethren, plus, short people are just cool in general)

Telepathy or psychokinesis?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Zeddicus said:


> Telepathy or psychokinesis?


psychokinesis

*Monsters* or *Aliens* ?


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

Aliens

Past or Future?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Desperate said:


> Past or Future?[/COLOR]


Future

*Overhauled* or *Pimp my Ride*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

pimp my ride

Friday or Saturday?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Friday.

Coke Zero or Diet Coke?


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Diet Coke. Coke Zero always leaves a strange aftertaste.

Frozen Yogurt or Gelato?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Frozen Yogurt?

Omniscience or omnipotence?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omnipotence

Tacos or Burritos?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know what either of them are.

France or Spain?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

France. I like the french. I also like the spanish, but I like the french more. Yeah, the french are nice.

Ding-a-ling or bing bong?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ding-a-ling

Cake or Pie?


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Cake!

Curly or straight?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Straight

Butterflies in your stomach or Bats in your belfry?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Butterflies in your stomach.

CD's or MP3's?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

MP3's

Paper clips or staples?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

staples

msn or hotmail live ?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

neither. I use Yahoo mail.

iPod or MP3?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Zune  
uh iPod I guess


The word soda or pop?


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

Pop

TV: Cable or Satellite?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TV: Cable (direct line)


seamonkeys or snurfs for buddies


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Seamonkeys

Color picture or black and white?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

you can't beat beautiful colors.

An okay and not too stressful conversation with a friend or a very warm and comfortable silence with that same friend?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

A very warm and comfortable silence with that same friend

Rainstorm or snowstorm?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

laura024 said:


> Rainstorm or snowstorm?


Rainstorm i like the sound of water fall

- - - -

paper or plastic ?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Paper. I can write on it and doodle and fold it into an airplane and generally amuse myself in ways I can't with plastic. It's also easier to recycle. Yeah, I save the environment. Be jealous.
Wait -
If it's a laundry basket we're talking about...hellooo staircase sledding!

Uhh...tuna or salmon?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> tuna or salmon?


tuna

tic tac's or mentos ?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Mentos

Spain or France?


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

France

Rare or Well done?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very well done! 

Bread, White or Wheat?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

prefer italian over either but if i have to chose between those 2...white

steak or chicken?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm a vegetarian

Popsicles or ice cream?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> Popsicles or ice cream?


ice cream

would you rather participate in a giveaway or a sweepstakes ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweepstakes 

Walnuts or Cashews?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Walnuts, I guess.

Overcome SA or win the lottery?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I suppose if I won the lottery I'd have sufficient funds to treat my SA and therefore would have my cake and eat it too. But with this being a greedy move on my part, perhaps it's more acceptable for me to choose overcoming SA.

PC or laptop?


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

Uh, laptop...I guess? A laptop can be either a PC or a mac so I'm not sure about the question. 

Your mom or your dad?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Mom. No dad.

Polka dots or plaid?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Plaid

running or swimming?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Running

Peppermint or spearmint?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

peppermint. Never tried spearmint.

six 3 day weekends in a row or two weeks completely off?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Two weeks completely off


Paper bag or plastic bag?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

plastic

pencil or pen?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pen 

Baked or Mashed potato(s)?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Mashed potatoes

Gum or mints?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

mints

sandals or flip-flops?


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

flip flops

bath or shower?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

shower

cake or pie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pie

Black or Red Licorice?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Black or Red Licorice?


Red Licorice

regular water or flavor water to drink ?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

regular

princess peach or princess daisy?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

peach, I guess

Mario or Luigie (I hope I spelled that right)?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mario

Juice or Soda?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Soda.

White or black?


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Black.

Snow or rain?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Rain; it's good for my garden.

Wheels of steel or balls of brass?


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

Wheels of steel?

Nick Jr. or Playhouse Disney?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nick Jr.

Morning or evening?


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Morning if it's not too early.

Brownies or Blondies?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm allergic to chocolate, so neither

TV or computer?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Computer

Winter or autumn?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Autumn

Werewolves or Vampires?


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

Vampires

Apartment: first floor or second floor


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Second floor

Plain water or carbonated water?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plain water

Go out to: A concert or The movies?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Concert.

Soda: regular or diet?


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Regular

Movies: Goodfellas or Casino?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Goodfellas. 

Die young and leave a good looking corpse, or live forever?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

if i have to live life the way i live it now i better die young.

positive or negative?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Positive (though i usually come off more negative on the internet)

Real sugar or A sugar substitute?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Real sugar, who wouldn't choose real sugar?!

Harry Potter or LOTR?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

LOTR!

bicycle or public transportation?


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

public transportation

China or Japan?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Japan

Pillow, Hard or Soft?


----------



## beyondbettyjean (Jan 1, 2009)

Soft

Nerds or Laffy Taffy?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

nerds

spring or fall?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Spring!

Stuffed animal or real flowers for a gift?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A stuffed Tasmanian Devil (Looney Tunes)

Noodles or Rice?


----------



## murmur (Mar 27, 2009)

noodles

blow pops or tootsie pops?


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

tootsie pops...Then I'll need to brush my teeth

Fiction or Nonfiction (books)?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

nonfiction

comedy or horror (movies)?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Comedy

Cookies: Peanut Butter or Chocolate Chip?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Cookies: Peanut Butter or Chocolate Chip?


Chocolate Chip please

Cake or Pie ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pie

McDonald's or Wendy's?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

wendy's

Fast food or sit-down restraunt?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> Fast food or sit-down restraunt?


sit-down restaurant

if you can have dinner with
jessica simpson or paris hilton 
who would you pick ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jessica Simpson 

Mornings or Evenings?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

evenings

bagels or doughnuts?


----------



## Thresher V (Apr 20, 2009)

damn...bagels plain...

A world without speech or a world without writing....


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Either one would be terrible  I guess writing, because then I wouldn't have to do homework!

A world without laughter or a world without music?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Without laughter (I can't live without music)

Stub your toe or Bite your tongue?


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Bite my tongue. Fruit or veg?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Madison_Rose said:


> Bite my tongue. Fruit or veg?


Fruit

dinner with one person you dont know , or dinner with a group of people you know


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Dinner with a group of people I do know-psh EASY 

Black or white?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White

Candy, Soft or Hard?


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Umm I don't like candy really.

Shaken or stirred?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Shaken.

Deep-fried or slow-roasted?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

slow roasted (if I ate meat)

apples or oranges?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> apples or oranges?


apples

shaken or stirred ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shaken

Reese's Pieces or M&M's?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm allergic to chocolate.

pen or pencil?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Pen.

Phone or Mobile?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

phone

solitaire or scrabble?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scrabble

Nuts or Popcorn?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

nuts

cake or cookies?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cookies

Rice or Noodles?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

noodles

pb&j or tacos?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

pb&j

mozzerella or swiss?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

mozzerella

blue or red?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Blue

Fruit or vegetables?


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

vegetables

cloudy or sunny?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

sunny!

markers or crayons?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Markers

Ogres or Trolls?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Ogres or Trolls?


Trolls

Maxim Magazine /or Stuff Magazine ?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Neither- I'm a girl. I don't even want to know what "stuff" magazine is!

black or white?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White

Dracula or Frankenstein?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

frankenstein

June or July?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

july

fried rice or lo main noodles


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Fried rice.
Being lost or too familiar?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

being lost

mp3s or Cds?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

mp3s

Nintendo DS or PSP?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nintendo DS

Original Game Boy or Sega Game Gear?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Game Boy? (Sorry never played either)

Ghosts or Zombies?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Ghosts.
log cabin or ivy-covered cottage?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

solasum said:


> log cabin or ivy-covered cottage?


log cabin

icee or ice coffee ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Icee

Stew or Chili?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

stew

Lost or Heros?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

LOST

*Bold *or Underline?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

*Bold *

Ice, Cubes or Crushed?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Ice, Cubes or Crushed?


Crushed Ice please

-

Spartan vs Ninja ?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ninja

Friday or Saturday?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

saturday, because you have a complete day to do anything you want.

reincarnation or heaven? what would you choose, not what do you believe in


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

heaven

blue or red?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

LoneLioness said:


> blue or red?


red

open or closed ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Open

Grapes, Red or Green?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Grapes, Red or Green?


Green

which typing technique do you use;
touch or "hunt and peck"


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

TorLin said:


> Green
> 
> which typing technique do you use;
> touch or "hunt and peck"


touch with two hands, but using one hand, it'll be hunt, peck and backspace 

chicken livers or tofu liver?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

tofu liver

hamburger or veggie burger?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> hamburger or veggie burger?


hamburger

more money or less problems ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

More Money

Blueberries or Raspberries?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Blueberries or Raspberries?


Blueberries

which term do you think for people who likes to keep something from a movie, tv show, or music, do you use;

collectibles or memorabilia ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Collectibles

Ferris wheel or Roller coaster?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

ferris wheel.

Simpsons or South Park?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Simpsons

Visit the: Doctor or Dentist?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Dentist! I've never had a bad experience there.

movie screen or TV?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

solasum said:


> movie screen or TV?


movie screen

ice cream; cone or cup ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cone

Waffles or Pancakes?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Waffles or Pancakes?


Pancakes

Afro Samurai:
if justice and afro battle together again who would win;
*Afro* or *Justice* ?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

afro? I have no idea. I've never seen that show.

Mohawks or afros?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Afros

Hot or Iced Tea?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

hot

"I can't believe it is not butter" or real butter?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Real Butter

Gumball or Jawbreaker?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Gumball or Jawbreaker?


Jawbreaker

IM, instant messenger or PM, private message


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

IM

advil or asprin?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> advil or asprin?


advil

google or yahoo


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

yahoo

digital or analog (clocks)?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> digital or analog (clocks)?


digital

classic or modern


----------



## supercalaturk (May 19, 2009)

modern.

paper or plastic?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Paper.

Beef or chicken?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Sierra83 said:


> Beef or chicken?


Chicken

fork or spoon


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

depends on what I'm eating.

purse or wallet?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> purse or wallet?


wallet

one led flashlight, or 5 led flashlight ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5 led flashlight, I guess

Peanut butter & jelly sandwich or Grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

whatsername75 said:


> Mac or PC?


PC

pen or pencil ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pen.

Vodka or Rum?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum... & Coke

Tacos or Burritos?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Tacos or Burritos?


Tacos

Tea or Coffee ?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

tea

cursave or print?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> cursave or print?


what is cursave?
print for me.

stereo or boombox ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boombox

Jam or Jelly?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Jam or Jelly?


Jam

cookie or jello ?


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

*jello*

beach or lake?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

lake (as long as it is not disgusting)

bicycling or running?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Running

Chess or Checkers?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Chess or Checkers?


Chess

hopscotch or basketball ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Basketball

Skates, Roller or Inline?


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Inline

Guitars, acoustic or electric?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

electric

afternoons or evenings?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

evenings are the best.

Chicken pita or Chicken salad?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Neither. Vegetarian.

*bold* or _italics_?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> *bold* or _italics_?


*bold*

chicken; legs or thighs


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

legs. i like drumsticks.

be bitten by spider or stung by a wasp?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bitten by spider

Grog or Gruel?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have no idea what either of those things are. Grog sounds like a cooler word though 

curling irons or flat irons (for hair)?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flat Irons (my hair already has enough curls) 

A Book or a Movie?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

depends on my mood-usually books are better though.

outside or inside?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> outside or inside?


for what activity? ... but i will pick inside

*****cats dolls albums:
PCD or Doll Domination ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry never heard either of those cd's

Heavy metal or Grunge rock?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Heavy Metal. It's more refined.

highly skilled ninja or a jedi weak in the force?


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

highly skilled ninja. definitely.

more offense or better defense?


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Better Defense

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tea

Pistachios or Almonds


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Pistachios or Almonds


Almonds

That or This ?


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

this

peach pie or peach cobbler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peach Cobbler

Peas or Carrots?


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

peas

star gazing or watching the sun set


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TeenyBeany said:


> star gazing or watching the sun set


star gazing

Sushi Rolls with fish ... or Sushi Rolls with out fish ?


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

sushi rolls without fish please 

hop scotch or jump rope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jump Rope

Flowers, Carnations or Roses?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

flowers

black or green?


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

green

talking on the phone or texting


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TeenyBeany said:


> talking on the phone or texting


 texting

buy a package set or buy individually


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

depends on what I'm buying

Boxed season of a TV show or watching all the episodes as they air?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> Boxed season of a TV show or watching all the episodes as they air?


depends on what I'm watching. but i usually been downloading them.

TV mini movie series or Movie series ?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have no idea.

ALL CAPS or bad speling and gramer?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ALL CAPS

Comedy or Drama?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Comedy or Drama?


i would like comedy more, but why not both? lol.

strawberry or chocolate milkshake


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Chocolate milkshake

Regular cocktail or virgin cocktail?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Sierra83 said:


> Regular cocktail or virgin cocktail?


Regular cocktail

Sleep or Insomnia ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleep

Wheat or White bread?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Wheat or White bread?


Wheat

ham or turkey between your bread


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Neither. Vegetarian.

light blue or navy blue?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> light blue or navy blue?


maybe navy blue

best movie out of these two;
_Stand By Me_ or _Lean on Me_


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Never seen either

Theory of a Deadman or Seether?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never heard either of them that I know of

Baseball or Basketball?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Baseball or Basketball?


i used to like watching Basketball i guess, but i haven't been keeping up lately.

Better Singer in music, (not judge it person, but musically)
*Kelly Clarkson* or *Jessica Simpson*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Jessica Simpson

Blizzard or thunderstorm?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> Blizzard or thunderstorm?


thunderstorm

digital operator or a real life operator


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

real life

wasps or hornets?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hornets

Comb or Brush?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Comb or Brush?


Comb

bath or shower


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

shower

money or happiness?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Happiness

Fast cars or big cars?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

either

Water park or beach?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Beach

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

tea

dictionary or encyclopedia?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dictionary

Oreos Original or Double Stuf?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Oreos Original or Double Stuf?


Oreos Original

Naps or Sleep


----------



## eclectic melotic (Mar 3, 2009)

Sleep

Tisket 0r Taskit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taskit

Milk, Dark or White chocolate?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dark chocolate.

Chocolate or Vanilla Frosty?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Chocolate

Fire or Water?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Water.

Hot Sauce or Jalapeno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Sauce

Blondes, Brunettes or Redheads?


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

brunette.

brownies with or without nuts?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

With - go for the fiber

Mounds or Almond Joy?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Mounds or Almond Joy?


Almond Joy

Should I get _Legos X-Wing_ or _Legos Anakin Jedi Starship_ ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TorLin said:


> Should I get _Legos X-Wing_ or _Legos Anakin Jedi Starship_ ?


i think i will get a Legos X-Wing

Palm Pre or Apple iPhone ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never used either (Maybe one day I'll step into the 21st century :lol)

Elephants or Giraffes?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elephants

strawberry or cherry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberry

Sticks or Stones?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Sticks or Stones?


Stones

do you say;
Nite or Good Night?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Night

Silver or Gold?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Silver - gold is too expensive right now.

Pearl or ivory?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Pearl or ivory?


ivory

TV shows or Movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies

Clam Chowder or Stew?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Clam Chowder

Turkey breast or pork tenderloin


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Turkey breast or pork tenderloin


Pork Tenderloin

who will win;
Robocop or Terminator ?


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Robocop ftw.

Too hot or too cold?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

too hot

sweaters or hoodies?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

hoodies.

mars or venus?


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Venus. Just like it toastier.

Zebras with stripes or Zebras without stripes? (Horse)


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

zebras with stripes

May or September?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

September.

Batman or Bruce Wayne?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Batman

River or Lake?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lake.

Black or red licorice


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

neither

cookies or cake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cookies

 or :kma?


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Raspberries or blueberries?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

blueberries

muffins or bagels?


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Muffins

Chloroform or Rohypnol?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chloroform 

Messy or Neat?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

neat

solitare or war?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Solitare

Jokes or Riddles?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Riddles

Kierkegaard or Nietzsche?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

They both sound cool. I have no idea what they mean, but they sound cool 

King of the Hill or the Simpsons?


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

The Simpsons

AM or PM?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

PM

Bagels or English Muffins?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Fuzzy blanket.

Heels or flats?


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Heels

Skittles or Starbursts?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Skittles.

Gummy worms or gummy bears?


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Gummy bears.

Snakes or ladders?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ladders

Hugs or Kisses?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

both at the same time if possible. But not from strangers.

receiving a phone call or calling someone?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Receiving a phone call
Red or blue?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue

Red Grapes or Green Grapes?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

red

sunny and cold or warm and rainy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warm and Rainy

Snowman or Snow Angels?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

snowman

david letterman or conan ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

David Letterman

Dogs or Cats?


----------



## unusual condition (Jun 17, 2009)

Dogs

Blondes or Brunettes?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

hearts

Orange juice or Coffee?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

orange juice

rock or rap?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock

Stripes or Polka Dots?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Stripes

Chicken or Beef?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

chicken
chocolate or lollies ?


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Chocolate.

Superhuman smelling powers or hearing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hearing

Early Bird or Night Owl?


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Night Owl

Truth or dare?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Truth

KFC or Macdonald's?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

neither

Subway or Quiznos?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Subway

Jazz or Blues?


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Jazz

Rock or metal?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate milk

Eggs over easy or Eggs sunny side up?


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

Niether. 

Read a book or watch a movie?


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Read a book.

Internet Explorer or Firefox?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Safari

Koala bear or Panda bear?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Panda bear

Truth or Dare?


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

dare

shorts or pants?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pants

Silver or gold?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

silver 

cameras or video recorders?


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

Video. 

Gojira or Mothra?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gojira (I had to google them so I may not have gotten there best stuff lol)

Eggs and bacon or Eggs and sausage?


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

Egg substitute and soy sausage, perhaps? 

Dance Dance Revolution or Guitar Hero?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

DDR

doughnuts or cake?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

cake
milkshake or soft drink ??


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

soft drink

Wal-Mart or Target?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't shop at either lol.

Tacos or Burritos?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

depends on the restarunt

vacation to the Bahamas or to Hawaii?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Bahamas.

Guitar or violin?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

guitar

traffic lights or stop signs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Traffic Lights

The Beach or The Mountains?


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Mountains

Hummingbirds or butterflies?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hummingbirds 

Canned soda or bottled soda?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bottled Soda

Tuna in water or Tuna in oil?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Tuna in water

Robots or koala-bears?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

robots

2008 or 2009?


----------



## John Paul (Jun 19, 2009)

2008

Neptune or Saturn?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Saturn

Fire or water?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Water

Spaghetti or Lasagna?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Lasagna

Sunrise or sunset?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

sunset

lunch or dinner?


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

Dinner.

Poached eggs or scrambled eggs?


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

Scrambled eggs

Jupiter or Saturn?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Saturn.

Clockwise or counter-clockwise?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

clockwise

singing or dancing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Singing

Clams or Oysters?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Clams.

Calculators or accountants?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

calculators- never used an accountant!

hole punchers or staplers?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Staple gun is awesome fun.

Creation or destruction?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Creation

Ak47 or M16?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ak47 :stu

Tight clothing or Loose fitting clothing?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Loose fitting

Bungee jumping of bungee humping?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bungee jumping

Pudding or Yogurt?


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

yogurt

mild salsa or hot salsa?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

hot salsa

day or night?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

night

Enchanted forest or enchanted Castle?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Enchanted forest.

Sleep undercover or seeing the stars?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Seeing the stars.

Sleepy or wide-awake?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

wide-awake

jeans or shorts?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shorts

Mohawk or Faux Hawk?


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Mohawk

Love or money?


----------



## unusual condition (Jun 17, 2009)

Hard choice, but I have to go with the money.

Drum Stick or Wing?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Drumstick

Mars or Saturn?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Saturn

Heart beat or drum beat?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Heart beat

coffee or tea?


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

Tea. 
Horror or Romance?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Horror

The letter "Y" or the letter "Z"?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

z

sunburn or carpet burn?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmm, sunburn - carpet burn hurts like hell.

Bath or shower?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Shower as you sit in dirt in the bath. 

curtains or blinds?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

curtains

fork or spoon?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

spoon because it picks up anything. 

flat or mountainous?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

flat

beach or lake?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

lake, no contest.

Cruise or road trip?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Road trip

Lagoon or lake?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

lake

hiking or mountain climbing?


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

Hiking, I guess. 
Rain or Shine?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Rain

Wildfire or flood?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wildfire.



who's the better pitchman ?
Billy Mays or Anthony "Sully" Sullivan


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no idea. Don't watch baseball.

Swimming or Cycling?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> no idea. Don't watch baseball.


lol they no baseball players



Freedom2010 said:


> Swimming or Cycling?


swimming

pokemon or yo-gi-yo !?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

pokemon

war or slap jack?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Guess i'll say war. Whats a slap jack?

Cap'n Crunch or Honey Nut Cherios?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

cheerioes

checkers or chess?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> checkers or chess?


Chess

pancakes or waffles ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pancakes

Blackberries or Raspberries?


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Raspberries

Crunchy or Smooth peanut butter?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

smooth! Crunchy is disgusting.

Magazine or book?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Magazine.

Slurpee or Slushie?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ally said:


> Slurpee or Slushie?


Slurpee

Red Socks or White Socks


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

white

Lost or Heros?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heroes

B.L.T. (bacon, lettuce and tomato) or PB&J (peanut butter and jelly)?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

PB&J

grapefruit or watermelon?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

grapefruit

skydiving or waterskiing?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

skydiving

reciting or singing?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

singing

marker or crayon?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> marker or crayon?


marker

hop or skip ?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

hop

rain or sun?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sun

Popcorn or Potato Chips?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

potato chips

pretzels or crackers?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Crackers.

Power of love or love of power?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

power of love

rock or rap?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

rock 

Hot tub or swimming pool?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

swimming pool

strawberries or banannas?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bananas :banana

Bumper cars or Roller coaster?


----------



## lazyguy2011 (Jan 2, 2009)

bumper cars 

grilled cheese sandwich or pannini


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Grilled cheese all the way
Rock or Pop?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

rock

internet or cell phone?


----------



## lazyguy2011 (Jan 2, 2009)

internet

kittens or puppies


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Puppies

Ocean or lake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean

Butter or Margarine?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

butter

bagels or muffins?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bagels.

July or August?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

july

YouTube or SAS?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

YouTube

Cheeze-It or Cheese Nips?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

cheeze-it

digital or analog clocks?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> digital or analog clocks?


digital

disney channel or disneyXD channel ?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have no idea what the disney XD channel is, so I guess the Disney channel?

Lunch or dinner?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Dinner.

Checkers or chess?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

anonymid said:


> Checkers or chess?


Chess

Radical or Cowabunga


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have no idea what those two things are, but cowabunga sounds neat.

fish or hamster?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Fish.

Snow fort or sand castle?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Sand castle

Above ground or underground?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Above ground.

Black pen or blue pen?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

black

red ink or purple ink?


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

red ink

pc games or console games?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

PC Games

Strawberry, Chocolate or Vanilla Milkshake?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Vanilla.

Lemonade or iced tea?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

iced tea

music or laughter?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Music.

Comedy or tragedy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Comedy

Noodles or Rice?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Noodles.

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Pancakes

Jam doughnut or custard slice?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll go with the doughnut. Never had a custard slice before!

paper plates or fancy china?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

paper plates
salt or pepper ?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

salt

liver or onions?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

onions
apples or bananas ?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Bananas

Rhubarb tart or blackberry tart?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Blackberry tart.

Walking in the woods or walking on the beach?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

beach

tornado or blizzard?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Blizzard.

Singing or dancing?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Singing.

Hollywood or Brazilian?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hollywood

swimming pool or hot tub?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swimming pool

Watch a movie or Read a book?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Read a book.

Bowling or miniature golf?


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

Bowling.

Watch the news on TV or a drama show?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

drama show

listen to music or watch TV?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listen to music

Skydiving or Bungee Jumping?


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

Skydiving.

Surfing or skateboarding?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

skateboarding

blue or green?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Blue

Trifle or ice cream and jelly?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

triffle

diet coke or regular coke?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Regular coke. Diet cokes taste rubbish. 

Stroking or scratching?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scratching

Strawberry shortcake or Banana cream pie?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Strawberry shortcake.

Vacuuming the floor or mowing the lawn?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

vacuuming the floor

cheese pizza or pepperoni pizza?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pepperoni pizza

Red or Black Licorice?


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

Black.

Sprawling mansion or cosy cottage?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

sprawling mansion 

backyard swimming pool or backyard forest?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Backyard forest.

Blank verse or free verse?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no idea. Blank verse sounds neat. Is this rap related?

rap music or rock music?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Rock music.

Bungee jumping or parachuting?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

rock music, cuz it rocks 

procrastinate or take action


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Procrastinate.

Peas or carrots?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Peas.

Horror or romance?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

horror

movie theatre or home theatre


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

depends on my mood

colored printer ink or black and white printer ink?


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

Eh, Black and white's cheaper. 

Freddy or Jason?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Jason,
lazyness or energized


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lazyness

Blues or Jazz music?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Blues.

horror or comedy?


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

Comedy.

Piano or guitar?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

guitar

fans or AC?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> fans or AC?


AC

"America's Next Top Model" or "Model Runway" ?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Next top model (I've never seen the other show).

onion rings or fries?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

onion rings, although that is because I'm usually too shy to order them..

long flowing hippie or mini skirt?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

mini skirt

jacket or sweatshirt?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sweatshirt (too early to think about that!)

flip flops or sandals?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> flip flops or sandals?


sandals

hot days or cold days


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

cold days
straight up or on the rocks?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

don't drink

tic tacs or mints?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

tic tacs
bad boys or goodie two shoe girls?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

depends on the specific person

iced tea or lemonade?


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Iced tea.

Travel destination: Spain or Iceland?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

orwen2000 said:


> Travel destination: Spain or Iceland?


Spain

_Bi-Fold_ or _Tri-Fold_ Wallet ?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

tri? I like folding things in 3's. 

hotel or tent?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

hotel

Fox or ABC?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ABC

Baseball or Football?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baseball

Basketball or Hockey?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

hockey

movie or sit com?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Movie 
Happy Days or Laverne and Shirley?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

epril said:


> Happy Days or Laverne and Shirley?


Happy Days ... better theme song

_Private Message_ or _Instant Message_ ??


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

instant message

fruit or vegetables?


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Fruit

Pizza or pasta?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pizza.

Beer or hard liquor?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

beer
drunk or tipsy?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

neither

sharpies or highlighters?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

sharpies! 

hugging or holding hands?


----------



## SilvestertheCat (Sep 5, 2009)

Hugging.

Blind or deaf?


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

Tough one. Deaf. 
Sweet or sour?


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Sour, I suppose!

Time travel or invisibility?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Invisibility.

Alto or tenor?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ick, you mean for myself? In a guy, I think tenor.

Soprano or alto?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alto I guess lol

Sunny or Rainy?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

rainy (i know super weird right)

guitar or piano?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Piano.

Bach or Beethoven?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bach.

Beatles or Stones?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

stones

1 dime or 2 nickels?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1 dime

Carry me or drag me?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

i'll carry you all the way to a toby keith autograph signing.

sunset or sunrise?


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

Sunrise, the beginning of a new day.

Forever young or happy ending?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Happy ending

Lady Diana or Lady Gaga?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

fastfoodlooser said:


> i'll carry you all the way to a toby keith autograph signing.
> 
> sunset or sunrise?


Do you like Toby Keith?

Lady Diana

spender or saver?


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Saver


White or Brown bread?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Hmm both..Maybe white tho

Money or love?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Money. 

Cash or Credit?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cash

Visa or MasterCard? :lol


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

visa

newspaper or newsletter


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

newspaper
music and tv blaring or total silence?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

TV panned to left speaker and music panned to right speaker with the sub-woofer on low, 
i'm an entertainment junkie

new socks or new underpants


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

New socks.

Explode or implode?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

good one. I implode so often that after several months I will explode.

bible or encyclopedia?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Encyclopedia

God or hero?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

hero

happy gilmore or billy madison



> Do you like Toby Keith?


everybody does


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll give you happy and billy for toby.

shower or bath?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

bath first, shower to rinse off the bath water.

carpet or hardfloor.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

hard WOOD floor

sweat or shiver?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

shiver, I grew up in Washington State

Goodfellas or Casino


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't know what Goodfellas is. I know what a Casino is, so I'll choose that. 

fiction or non-fiction?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

TimidTalker said:


> Non-Fiction - I love memoirs
> 
> Mangos or Papayas?


mangoes, someone told me they taste better

makeup or natural?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

fuzzy slippers. I hate to touch fuzzy things

sneakers or sandals?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sandals.

Semicolon or dash?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

dash

deoderant or antiperspirant


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

haunted house

frankenstein or frankenfurter?


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sweet potatoes


Kinda related, Mashed Potato or Jacket?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Mashed potato

Ming vase or Ming the merciless?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

fireworks

green or red salsa?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Magic wand.

Sitting on the dock of the bay, or up on the roof?


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

Up on the roof...by the Drifters

Anthrax or a basket full of puppies?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Emerald3 said:


> Sweet potatoes
> 
> Kinda related, Mashed Potato or Jacket?


Jacket???

basket full of puppies...even though they will be more dangerous!

red or black nail polish?


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't like the taste of nail polish at all but if I had to, I suppose I'd go for the red stuff as it's more colourful (black being colourless).

Gipsy women or trains to Brazil?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

are these women hot? if so then them.

cheesecake or carrot cake


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

GIMME THE FUDGING BROWNIES!!! GGRRR!! NOM-A-NOM

Starving men at work or a stone being eaten alive by moss?


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Starving men at work (but quite confused)


Peanut butter or Chocolate spread?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

peanut butter spread. although I'd rather have chocolate.

alert or numb?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Monkey with red boots.

Bed of nails or bed of bricks?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Eat crayons.

Lick leather or lick rubber?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

eww. leather.

male or female?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Pickles cos spam is disgusting!

Wiggle your bum or tongue?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

My bum. It feels really good. 

long hair or short as a preference for a mate?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Zebra.

White or whole wheat?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

whole wheat almost always. Hate white bread. 

whole wheat pasta or white pasta?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

donuts with holes, cause donut holes seem harder.

fight or flight?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Plane

fast or binge?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I dunno. Fast I guess.


Red pill or blue pill?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

come now, i'm from Tacoma...... Blue pill of course

best joker

Jack nick or Heath ledge


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Jack Nick

pay under or over the table?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Bow and arrow.


Food or drink?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

food.

hand massage or foot massage?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Hand. I'm very tickleish on my feet.


Rum or brandy?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

I thought brandy was rum

ummm

*Rum *then

Helen Hunt or Kim Basinger (non-sexual)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

kim

Buddha or Jesus?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Jesus


Beef or Chicken?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

beef

sun or moon?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sun.

Chocolate chips or peanut butter chips?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

peanut butter

freeze tag or hid&seek


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

fastfoodlooser said:


> come now, i'm from Tacoma...... Blue pill of course
> 
> best joker
> 
> Jack nick or Heath ledge


 Tacoma!!! I miss Tacoma!! moved here from there.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

fastfoodlooser said:


> peanut butter
> 
> freeze tag or hid&seek


hide and seek, but only if i get to hide, of course.

White (fake) chocolate, or dark (at least 70%) chocolate?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dark - I kinds like the bitterness :lol.

sandals or flipflops.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

sandals

jog or nap?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

nap!!!

drown or die in a fire?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drown

Pizza: New York–Style (thin crust), Stuffed or Deep Dish?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

New York style! MMM Pizza!

original or ridged?..chips?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ridged

Movies: Halloween or Friday the 13th?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Can't remember them! I'll say Halloween. Isn't that the one with Jason?

Oscar's or Grammy's?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Oscars


Ipod or MP3 Player?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

mp3 player

kiss or a hug?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

kiss! always a kiss!

a rock or a hard place?


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thermos - you can put food in there. 

Aunt Jemima or Mrs. Butterworths


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

polardude18 said:


> Aunt Jemima or Mrs. Butterworths


Aunt Jemima

Monsters or Aliens ?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Aliens

Barbie or Ken?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Barbie 


Clock or Watch


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

definitely finger puppets

1st graders or junior high?


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

1st graders.

The sun or the moon?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

the moon

Sonnet or haiku?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

haiku

Would you rather be stuck in the water with an alligator or shark?


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

alligator

morning or afternoon?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Procrastinator said:


> morning or afternoon?


afternoon.

crabs or shrimps ?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

shrimp

colgate or crest?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

crest (whitening experesions)

mullet or rat-tail


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Mullet.

Captain Morgan or Cap'n Crunch?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

uhm...dunno who they are but I'll go with Cap'n Crunch because it sounds funny 


Peas or Sweetcorn?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

peas

Jack Daniels or Captain Jack?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Captain Jack Sparrow

New Moon, or Interview With The Vampire?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

New Moon

Diet Coke or Diet Pepsi?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

pepsi

laptop or pc?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

pc, don't own a laptop 

dark or white meat?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

white meat, specially chicken and turkey


Bitten fingernails or long healthy fingernails?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Not bitten, pealed. I can't stand the sensation of having long nails.

blankets on or off?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

on

PJs on or off?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

On. I have kids.


Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Star Trek.

Staring at the ceiling or staring at the wall?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Wall, don't want to strain my neck.

Bacon or sausage?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon


Penguins or Pandas?


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

Pandas.

McDonalds or Burger King?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, I don't like either...I'll take Burger King's chicken with Mcdonald's fries, ok? And Arby's Jamocha shake.

Xbox or Wii?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Wii

Sour gummy worms or plain gummy worms?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

This would be one of the few occasions where I will almost always pick sour.


cigarette or cigar?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Cigarette.

Curtains or blinds?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

curtains

shaken or stirred?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

shaken

sock, sock, shoe, shoe * OR * sock, shoe, sock, shoe?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

sock, sock, shoe, shoe

Rattle or roll?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Roll


Laugh or smile


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Laugh


forest or trees?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

That is a tough one! Forest, more trees I guess!
Peaches or pears?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

deffinately peaches!

Saints or Colts?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm in the wrong country to answer but I'll go with

Colts.


city or country?


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

City.

Beach or mountains?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

mountains.


triangle or square?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Square.

Circle or oval?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

circle.


Sweet or sour?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Sour

[Vacation in] Warm Beach or Ski Resort?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Warm Beach.

Umbrella or parasol?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Umbrella.

Plastic bubble wrap or styrofoam packing peanuts?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bubble wrap is fun. I love to pop the bubbles 

Bath or Shower?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Shower - hot then cold - brrrrr, refreshing lol


Sing or Dance?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Sing

kiss or hug?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

hug


bedroom door left open or closed whilst you are inside the room?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Closed


A light left on, or all lights off when you go to bed?


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Off

Run or Jump?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Jump.

Dry or oily?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Dry

guitar or drums?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

geetar

car or truck?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

car

long hair or short hair?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

long

spend or save?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

save


driver or passenger?


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Driver

Rock or Rap?


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Rock.

Checkers or chess?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Chess.

Pin the tail on the donkey or Twister?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Pin the tail on the donkey.
Hey guess what Lindsey just won gold!
Winter or Summer Olympics?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Summer.

Milk chocolate or chocolate milk?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmmm, that's a hard one. Probably milk chocolate.

dog or cat?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

dog

Winter Olympics or Summer Olympics?


----------



## Noskat (Feb 26, 2010)

Summer.

Indian food or Italian food?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Italian

Marilyn Monroe or Audrey Hepburn?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Audrey Hepburn

Marilyn Monroe or Jayne Mansfield?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Marilyn
Marilyn Monroe or Madonna?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Marilyn Monroe 

Bagel or toast?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bagel

Valentine's Day or Easter?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Easter.

Clear plastic cling-wrap, or aluminum foil?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Clear plastic cling wrap.


A wet dog, or a wet stranger standing in the middle of your house?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

A wet dog.

Have a day off with no pay or work an extra day and get paid for it?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Day off

Swim in the ocean or Sit in a hot-tub?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Normally swim in the ocean, but since it's been raining and cold I'll take the hot tub!

too hot or too cold?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Too cold.

Awake or asleep?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Awake.

Sitcoms or Movies


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Sitcoms.

Silent films or silent night?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Silent films

Find your soul-mate or Make four new Friends?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Find my soul mate.

Mountains or the beach?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Mountains (which is where I live )

ride on a rollercoaster OR a river boat?


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

River boat

Caribbean cruise or Alaskan cruise?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Alaskan cruise

shirt tucked in or out?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Out.

This or that?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

That.

Travel cheaply for a year or have a luxurious 2 week cruise?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Travel cheaply for a year.

Blue or green?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

green my favourite colour 


candle or torch?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

candle

Ice cream or chocolate


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ice-cream (I'd love one now!)

Peel potatoes or bake a cake?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

:clap bake a cake!!!

be in complete silence or a load room


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

complete silence. 

waterfall noise or fan noise?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

waterfall noise


sugar or salt?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Salt

Piercing or Tattoo ?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

hmm..tattoo, so I can hide it easier!

hot desert or cold tundra?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Cold Tundra

Splenda or Equal?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Um...Splenda?

Do a back flip off a roof into a pool.

OR

Write a novel.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Write a novel.

Read all the Harry Potter books in a row or watch all the Harry Potter movies in one sitting.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Watch all Harry Potter movies in one sitting....I get too sleepy when I read lately. 

Self checkout or

regular cashier


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Cashier.

Mayo or mustard?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Mayo

Night or day?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Toughie...I'll have to go with night.

Apple or Orange?


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Only if the apples are red and delicious.

To possess natural athletic potential that with effort and practice could see you become a world class athlete (in whatever sport/field you wish) OR To possess natural artistic ability - again with work and effort could see you become a great and renowned artist.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Def the second choice.

Chicken or Beef?


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Beef

Avatar or Alice in Wonderland?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

uhm not seen either so I wouldn't know...but i'll probably like Avatar better than Alice in Wonderland


Fresh cut flowers or a pot plant?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Fresh cut flowers

Coffee with cream or black?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I really like both.

Sugar-free or not?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Def with sugar (splenda)

Ice cream or sherbert?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Sherbert

Rock- hip hop- or R&b


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

metal!!!!

winter or summer?


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

summer!

Jeans or sweatpants?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sweatpants

dress shoes - tassles or not?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

not


Shoelaces or Velcro?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Velcro (shoelaces confuse me!!  )

Ireland or Scotland??


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmm...I'll say Ireland.

cashew's or pistachio's?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pistachios! YUM!

pizza or spaghetti?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Pizza!! 

hot dog or cheeseburger


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheeseburger

Diet soda or club soda?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Diet Soda - but I've given up soda pretty much

brown or white bread?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

brown


peaches or plums?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

peaches

dogs or cats?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

cats.

Long haired or short haired cats?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

lol...def short haired cats

soup or salad?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Salad


blue cheese dressing or ranch?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

hard to pick...but...ranch

iceberg or romaine lettuce?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

iceberg, I'm lame

red onions or white?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

white onions









Alyssa Milano

*
OR*









Shannen Doherty


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

The first one. The other one was in some "dubious" movies from what I heard.

Smurfs or Penguins? (and ya cant have both!!)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

smurfs

Florida or California


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

California

Bearded or shaven?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

o.o Um...pass?

The Pill or The Pill?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what are you talking about? I'll take the red pill. Hope it's just an iron pill. 


with or without ice?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Uh…with ice.

Waffles or pancakes?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

waffles.

wine or beer?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wine. I never got used to beer. :stu I don't really drink that much.

orange sherbet or orange ice cream?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

orange sherbet!

guitar or piano?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Piano.

Violin or cello?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

violin


waxed or au naturale*?*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

hmph. au naturale. toujoures.

radio on or off?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

On

Red or yellow roses?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

yellow.

cabin in the mountains or lakehouse?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

oo = mountain cabin

rocky coastline or a sandy beach


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

sandy beach

PJs or night gown?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

PJs - although a nightshirt would not be too bad.

Space heater or fire?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

fire always

rain or snow


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

snow

want children or not?


----------



## Phoenixker (Mar 20, 2010)

No children

Orange Juice or Fruit Punch?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Orange juice

Red wine or white wine?


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

White.

Kit Kat or Hershey's Cookies n Creme?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Kit Kat

Desktops or laptops?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Desktops. Can't stand the keyboards or "finger mouses" of most laptops.

Regular icecream or soft serve?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm tough. give me the hard stuff! 

decaf or regular?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

decaf

sugar or artificial sweeteners?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

sugar

Winter or Summer


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

tough! but I'll go with summer

broccoli or spinach?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Spinach

Prawns or Shrimp


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

too tough...I love them both

chicken or beef?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Chicken

Swimming or Walking?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

walking

warm or cold showers?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Piping hot! 

Barbecued food or steamed food


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Piping hot!
> 
> Barbecued food or steamed food


Yeah, me too...till it's almost burning my skin. haha!

Barbecued

Movies or a concert?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I love both, ehh Concert I guess, both are great though

Starry Night or Sunny Day?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Starry night

walk on the beach or walk through the park?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Walk on the beach (barefoot)

Chocolate or Fruit?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Fruit...chocolate on special occasions

wine or beer?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Beer

Pineapple or Grapefruit?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Pineapple

white or brown rice?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Brown

Cats or Dogs


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

cats

mice or frogs?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

mice

u2 or The Beatles?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

too tough!! they're both really good

John Lennon or Paul McCartney


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

John Lennon

Shopping or cooking?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

It depends...but cooking since it's less stressful!

driving or taking the bus?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Bus, not overly fond of either.

Laptop or mobile-phone?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

sash and dub have taken over this thread, so I'm going to jump in...haha!

mobile phone

dry clean or iron?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

you've noticed? lol 

dry clean

night or day?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Day

Holding hands or Hugging?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

hugging

dinner for two or dinner with friends?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

For two

Sight or smell?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

sight!

taste or smell?


----------



## Phoenixker (Mar 20, 2010)

Taste

Cake or Pie?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Pie

travel to Greece or Italy?


----------



## blair (Feb 1, 2010)

hm, Greece.

bookmark or dog-earred page?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

bookmark

burger or hot dog


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

blair said:


> hm, Italy.
> 
> bookmark or dog-earred page?


Interesting, I was about to ask the same question!

Burger!

Baked potato or french fries?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

French fries!

rainy days or snow days?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

snowy

gas grill or charcoal?


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

charcoal


puppy or kitty?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

awwww puppy 

pool or darts?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

pool

Swimming pool or Ocean


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

It really depends on which ocean and where, but ocean.

A night in prison or a night at the Roxbury?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

a night at the roxbury, i guess...lol

adam sandler or jim carrey?


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

jim carrey

winter or summer?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Can Fall be an option? Winter I guess.

A flat tire with no spare or a stolen radio?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

ughhh... stolen radio, I'll sing to myself if I am alone.

crack in the windshield or a keyed door


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

A key to the door = an excuse to paint my car a different color. (If only I had one)

A ticket to _The Price is Right_ or a ticket to _Who wants to be a Millionaire_?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Who wants to be a millionaire.

A ticket to who wants to be a millionaire or a ticket to Deal or No deal?


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

A ticket to who wants to be a millionaire

A mermaid or a unicorn? :b


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

lol, a unicorn

canoe or kayak?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Kayak

bread w/butter or cream cheese?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

cream cheese
kindergarteners or junior highers?


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Little kindy kids. Story time - finger painting - wonderful.

Stranded on a deserted island OR Lost in the amazon rainforest?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

uhm...rainforest probably. 


paying with cash or paying with a card?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Cash.

Lose internet for a week or no car for a week?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Lose Internet... I may not go anywhere but I can't handle feeling stranded either.

Dark Chocolate, Milk Chocolate or White Chocolate?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dark chocolate

chocolate or vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

chocolate ice cream


apple tree or orange tree?


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

Orange tree

Grits or oatmeal?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

oatmeal

pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Waffles. No, Pancakes. Ach, too difficult.

Guinness or lots of Guinness?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

lots of Guinness!! Bring it on 

Shower or bath?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Shower. 

Faces with makeup, or faces without makeup?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Faces w/o makeup

lotions or oils?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

oils

Fried potatoes or baked?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

baked

Christina Aguilera or Beyonce?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Beyonce.

Literature or philosophy?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Literature.

Cats or dogs?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

dogs

Blackberry or iPhone?


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

Blackberry (Just got one yay!)

Rock or R&B?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Rock.

Glasses or contacts?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Glasses - I have allergies and an astigmatism.

Sandals or flip-flops?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

flip-flops

sports car or big truck?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

big truck


bubble bath or plain water


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Bubble bath

cake or ice cream?


----------



## Venus (Feb 4, 2009)

Ice cream cake 

Really warm weather or Really cold weather?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Venus said:


> Ice cream cake


^

Really warm weather


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Whipped cream or maple syrup?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

whipped cream

chili dog or hot tuna?


----------



## Polyoxymethylene (Feb 24, 2010)

Chili dog

Ranch or barbecue?


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

Barbecue

Shower or bath?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

hot hour long bath with bubbles, candles and in all honesty, a glass of something would be nice.


reality TV or science programs?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

tough call...it would depend on what was playing on either

are you a morning or night person?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Night.

Suck on a donkey's nose OR run naked through your local supermarket?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh..that's a tough decision..I can't decide. :lol

clean toilets or take out the trash


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Take out the trash.

Wash the dishes (by hand) or vacuum the floor?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

vacuum the floor

clean the stove or the refrigerator?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

clean the refrigerator



top or bottom?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is that a kinky question like??

Give a wild bear a bear-hug OR act the monkey with a wild chimp?


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

monkey ...


have sex with a granny OR perform standup dressed as a transexual?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ach, I can't say either was on my "to do list", but I'd run with the 2nd one! 

Quickly Eat 30 hard boiled eggs OR 12 loaves of white bread?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

12 loaves of white bread ...not good for my figure..but I"m not a huge egg fan

quickly eat 12 hot dogs or 12 cheeseburgers??


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

the burgers please! (that's me dinner sorted!)

Moe the cat OR Seamus the Leprechaun ?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Seamus!!! Although Moe, you're very cute. I've fallen for Seamus a while back. :lol

Seamus or Guinness?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Put yer hands together!! Seamus and Guinness are great craic together!

17 million dollars OR seamus the leprechaun?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

In the car

Front seat or back seat?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Front seat

two piece swimsuit or one piece?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I wonder whether a 2-piece would suit me? 

Leopards or Cheetahs?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

You should go with the two piece..:lol 

cheetahs

long or short hair.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

short (but long with me two-piece) 

Bats or spiders?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^nice  

spiders

Frogs or mice?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Frogs

roaches or ants


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

ants

worms or bugs?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

worms

fishing off a pier or off the bank?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

off the bank

conditioner after shampoo or just shampoo?


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Conditioner after shampoo.


Internet Explorer or Mozilla Firefox?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Mozilla Firefox

laptop or desktop?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Firefox

Micro$oft of Linux?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Sash, caflme, I'll answer both of yours:

Laptop

Microsoft (I have never used Linux)

Peaches or nectarines?


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA brain overload i dont like either haha im gonna say banana



EGGFACE or POTATO FACE?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I guess I'll say potato face.

Sunny days or overcast days?


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

good choice

sunny days.




Jesus or BUddah?


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Jesus I guess

USA or Canada?


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Canada...please don't hate me, Americans.

Gandalf or Dumbledore?


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

I would've chosen Canada too.  

Dumbledore

Grey's Anatomy or House?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

House

Which couple is hotter?

*a.* Lee Tergesen + Chris Meloni














*b.* Alvarez + Torquemada


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Alvarez & Torquemada

Dunkin Donuts or Tim Horton's?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dunkin Donuts, I guess. Never heard of Tim Horton's?

Fox News or CNN?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tim Horton's is a Canadian donut/coffee shop chain that made their way down through Ohio .

Fox News.

Green tea or regular tea?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, no wonder I didn't know what Tim Horton's was! 

Good choice on Fox News 

regular sweet tea.

steak cooked rare or well done?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

rare

Baked potato or mashed


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

baked potato


chuck norris or chuck norris


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Chuck Norris!

banana or orange?


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Banana

Nickelback or a Pickle?


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

A pickle, and I hate pickles.

The Beatles or The Rolling Stones?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Beatles 

American cheese or Swiss?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

swiss







or






?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The pic on the left. The one on the right would be harder to find jeans that fit.

sweater (cardigan) or sweatshirt?


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Sweatshirt

History or Math?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Math

Geography or Literature?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Sci-fi

Romance or Suspense?


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Suspense

Romantic Comedies or Explicit R-Rated Comedies (40 Year Old Virgin, Superbad, etc)?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Explicit R-Rated Comedies

Jessica Alba or Jessica Biel?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Alba (never heard of the other one)

Hedgehogs or Badgers?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Badgers

Hills or mountains?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

mountains

rivers or lakes?


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Lakes (the Great Lakes!)

Discovery Channel or TLC?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Discovery

QVC or HSN?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

lol, QVC I guess???

yoga or pilates?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Yoga

Curtains or blinds?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Curtains


night or day?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

night. obviously

blueberry pie or apple pie?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmmm,hard to choose....blueberry pie 


formal or casual?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

casual mostly

long hair or short?


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Short

American Football or European Football (Soccer)?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry..I like Soccer better :hide

Baseball or American Football?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

American football, specifically the DALLAS COWBOYS! (sorry couldn't help myself)

baseball or basketball?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

neither really...but i suppose i'll choose basketball


Tennis or Badminton?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

tennis

your carpet matches your drapes or your carpet doesn't match your drapes?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

carpet matches drapes

Steaming hot shower or lukewarm?


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

steamin' hot.

Blind or Deaf?


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Deaf - it seems like it would present the least problems for me.

Prince as a Prince OR as a Symbol ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

a Prince

turkey or ham?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

turkey


Apple sauce or mint jelly?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

(Mint Jelly?)
Apple sauce please.

Ability to know what the weather is going to be like tomorrow or Ability to spawn donuts outta nowhere.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

What the weather is like. I don't need any more donuts! 

Sexy Guy/Girl or Intelligent Guy/Girl?


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Most definitely Intelligent. But sexy ain't bad...

Timmy's or Second Cup? (for all you Canadians out there  )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am an American and will say Timmy's becuase I don't know what Second Cup is!

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Coke.

Blue ink or black ink pen?


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

Black ink because blue looks kinda childish IMO. 

Hamburgers or Hot Dogs?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Hot dogs. 

Rock Or Rap Music?


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Rock.

skiing or snowboarding?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

snowboarding.

Warm Or Cold Weather?


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

warm weather.

in n out or white castle


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Are you talking about the burger places? I haven’t eaten at either, but I’m going to say In N Out just because it sounds sexual. :banana

Paper or plastic?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

erm....paper..(just to be eco friendly )

areoplane or helicopter?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

airplane, just because I've never been in a helicopter lol. 

Day Time, Or Night Time?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Day Time - I like the sun

sandals or thongs.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

sandals






Would you rather wear.....


a thong or a g-string?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

doesn't matter
big boobs or big butt?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Big

Boobs












Would you pose nude for a photo in a magazine for $1.5million?

Yes or No?


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

NO.

Cellulite or stretch marks?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

uhm....tricky...cellulite


Shop brought cake or home made cake?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

home made


air balloon ride or deep sea diving?


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

air balloon ride...I'm scared of the ocean! but i make myself surf anyways, so I'm getting over it 

Hiking in the mountains, or walking on the beach


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

walking on the beach

comedy or romance (movie)?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Comedy, definitely. 


Live show or the cinema?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Definitely cinema.

Visit England or Ireland first on a trip to the U.K.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmmm tough one, I've visited England, so I'd say Ireland it is! 


Autumn or Spring?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I like both but will have to go with Autumn.

Fish or Shrimp?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Shrimp. I hate fish.
veggies or meat?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

veggies

real sugar or artificial sweetener?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

depends.
iced coffee or hot coffee?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

hot coffee

Ford mustang or Chevy Camaro?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Ford Mustang

At the dentist -

gas or injection?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I’d probably choose gas.

Sweetened tea or unsweetened tea?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Sweet!

China or Japan?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Japan

Lake or river?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Lake

salted or unsalted


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Salted

Coke or Diet Coke?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

don't drink soda anymore but when I used to...it would be coke

bar of soap or liquid soap (to bathe/shower with)


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

liquid soap


truth or dare?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm daring, so dare.

Staying up or getting beauty sleep?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

both !
be pretty & dumb or ugly & smart?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Pretty & smart

Roller coaster or water slide?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

both !
tv or movies?


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

movies

Chocolate or Vinilla


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

vanilla

wet or moist?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

moist :lol

N'ice or Sucrets?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

sucrets, never tried the other.

work or volunteer?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

volunteer

salmon or tilapia?


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

Salmon.

Facts or fiction?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

facts

day or night?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night

Potato Chips or Peanuts?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Peanuts, I'd make peanut butter!

A *very* nice social life or 200 million USD (Or the equivalent for your currency)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

A very nice social life. Money doesn't equal happiness, but a good social life can.

Sushi or Pizza?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Sushi

Strawberry pavlova or Lemon meringue?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Strawberry pavlova 

Gatorade or Powerade?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Can I say neither? lol. Alright, Gatorade.

Soup or salad?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

soup

sing or dance


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Dance

Lady Gaga or Rihanna?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I dont really care for either but Rihanna's music is nicer

get up early or sleep in


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Same. I like neither one but I prefer Rihanna over Lady Gaga...kinda.

Get up early.


Movie or TV show?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TV show - I don't feel like sitting through a movie.

Toast or English muffin?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Toast beets everything

pigs or elephants?


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Pigs.
Elephants are too wild.

Music or Silence?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Music

Bread or bagel?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

bread

cream cheese or cheddar


----------



## Jaz (Jun 13, 2010)

Cheddar

Three Day's Grace or Paramore?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Three Day's Grace

eat or not eat?


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Eat  Im starving. 

Sun or Snow?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Sun

Travel by car or airplane?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

car...flying makes me nervous

cats or dogs?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

bothh.
rap or metal?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Neither really...but I guess I'll choose metal 


drinking tea or coffee?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

tea - coffee is yuck

butterflies or ladybugs


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Butterflies 

wine or beer?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

wine


shower gel or bar of soap?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I like wine better, too, usually red.

Shower gel.

TV watching or reading?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Reading.

Valet robots or valet dragons?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

er....don't really know what they are but I'll go for the valet dragons  


elephants or giraffes?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

elephants

McDonalds french fries or Burger king's french fries?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Not sure really. McDonalds?

Shy quiet guy with little self confidence or loud highly confident guy?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Not quite a beach but still 

Night in watching a movie or eating out in a posh busy restaurant?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Art gallery

while in the house - wearing shoes are going about in your bare feet


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

nintendo wii


Hoodie or Cardigan?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Open window since we don't have an air conditioner 


Phoning someone or sending a text?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm inclined to say text but there a few people that I love talking on the phone with. Their voice soothes me.

CDs or vinyl?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh god college

leave music on at night or silence


----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

Music on

Guys, blonde or brunette
Girls, big arms and tough or sensitive and sweet?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

sensitive and sweet

talk or listen


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Listen.

Bedroom window open or closed?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

open

be overly hot or overly cold


----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

overly cold because i can think of more things to do to keep warm than stay cool lol

sleep in or up early?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Up early


reading a book or reading a magazine?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

book for sure

pink or yelow


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

pink


candy or chocolate?


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

waffles

pizza or ice cream


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

juice

water or beer?


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Tequila(el mexico senor!)

Studio music or live?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Live music


Paint or Wallpaper?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Paint

Country or city?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Country

Baking bread or baking cupcakes?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Baking cupcakes

Sprite or 7up?


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Sprite.

Beard or No Beard?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

No beard.

Night or day?


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Night

Eggs - Fried or scrambled?


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Scrambled, with butter. 

Deodrant - Cool or Warm smell? (If that makes sense)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Cool (mines actually called "cool comfort", haha)

Baked potatoe or mashed potatoes?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

mashed.
mac and cheese or mashed potatoes?


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

mashed potatoes!!!!

chickens with large talons or ...ellipsis?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

ellipses

Facial hair or clean shaven?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Facial hair. Preferably a full grown beard, lol! 

Laptop or desk computer?


----------



## Azalea27 (Jul 21, 2010)

laptop.

sushi or I'd rather die.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd rather die :lol

cars or trucks


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

eh car....


:drunk or :duel


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:duel
:evil or :banana


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

:evil

Blind in one eye or completely deaf (no more music, sounds of nature..nothing)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Blind in one eye (which I already practically am--might as well go all the way).

Attic or garage?


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

garage

420:cig or 666 :twisted?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

420

fast food or homemade?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

that's a hard one... i'm going to say homemade for the sake of my health.

ice cream in a cone or without one?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

without one, but with other stuff with it. 

a life as a loser, or no life at all


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

neither.

:squeeze or :hug


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

:squeeze
smoke weed or smoke cigarettes?


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

Smoke Weed.

Dance with a bear or Eat cake on stage.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Hmm, that's tough. I'll eat cake and dance with the bear on the stage.

Would you rather be street smart with very little education or book smart with little common sense?


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

Easy. Book smart with little common sense.

Crunchy Peanut butter or Creamy


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Creamy!

Day or Night?


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

Day. Preferably early morning.

White Gravy or Brown Gravy. (Man, I am hungry. =D )


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Brown

electric guitar or acoustic?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Acoustic

Coffee or water?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Water 

Stay and finish off the food fight or go home in a huff? ha


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Finish off the food fight.

sugar or spice


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

what about everything nice? sugar

guitar or piano?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Piano

Cairo or Paris?


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

Cairo.

Socks or Barefoot.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

BAREFOOT.
ice-cream or fro-yo?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

ice cream (never heard of fro-yo)..though I am thick.

Lay in a bath of maggots or eat an ostrich penis (dont ask where that came from)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

it's frozen yogurt.

maybe the first one.

curly hair or straight hair?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

straight hair


mints or chewing gum?


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

mints heavy metal or rap


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

meh. heavy metal.

kittens or puppies?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

puppies
comedy or action?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Comedy

Very hot or very cold?


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

Very cold!

Pizza or spaghetti?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

mmm spaghetti 

quantity or quality?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Definitely quality.

Diarrhea or vomiting?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

vomiting (because I feel better afterwards)

Super heroes or Evil villains?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Evil villains

Dark chocolate or milk chocolate?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

mhmhm... milk chocolate.

Pepperoni pizza or vegetarian?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ewww vegetarian's gross. pepperoni for sure.

soft tortilla or hard shell tortilla?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Hard shell. The crunch is so satisfying to the senses.

Toilet paper. Hung overhand or underhand?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Over


Straight hair or curly hair?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Straight hair

Stick your full arm up a cows bum or gently doggy paddle across a 50meter lake full of those freaky fast and quite big water spiders lol


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

What an imaginative question lol..I'll take the swimming.

Go up to a random person and say "Are you looking for a good time?" or flashing someone who's driving by.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd take the flashing all day..and hope I was dragged into the car by a group of frisky girls who then would have their wicked way with me ha 

Handwash Peter Stringfellows thongs for a year or be a dogfood tester for a week 9til5 lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Dog tester I guess. 

Boston or NYC?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

NYC. I've never been to Boston, but I want to go someday.


Live for today or tomorrow?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

tomorrow (at the moment..as im so full of issues right now)

Wild camping. Yeah I'd love to be snuggled up in a tent with somebody special completey surrounded by nature or no thanks go yourself, I need my comforts. ha


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

No thanks go yourself, I need my comforts. I hate camping


Chicken or beef?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Beef (lean)

With your partner/future partner. Watch tv or play a board game?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Watch tv.

tv or the internet?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

hmm neither really. I'd say tv just.

Builld a snowman with me or make a sandcastle on your own?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Make a sandcastle with you! I'm in the mood for a beach but that's never fun alone.

Scuba diving or whale watching?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Ha that's tough. Receiving one I guess..if i had to choose. lol

Hiking or rowboat

Edit : that's a very kind answer aswell layitontheline..i wasent expecting that


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Rowboat. I hate hiking.


Old and wise or young and foolish?


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

young and foolish

sky diving or bungee jumping?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

sex without a doubt 

skinny dipping or no thanks ha


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Uh, no thanks. (Peering eyes are always watching o.o)

Childhood or Adulthood?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh childhood absolutely! Free food, free house, you get to have fun all day. Its great!


Green or blue?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Green

leaves or flowers?


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Leaves.

Rattlesnakes or porcupines?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rattlesnakes

shoes or slippers?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Shoes.
Headphones or Speakers?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

headphones

lemonade or iced tea with lemon


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Iced Tea w/lemon

Jacuzzi or swimming pool?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Jacuzzi


wallpaper or paint?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Paint

A dog that barks nonstop or a cat that scratches everything? You must pick.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

The cat.

A Sunny beach or A snowy mountain?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Snowy mountain.

Stairs or elevator?


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

Stairs.
Oreo or Waffle bar?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Oreo
chips or popcorn?


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Chips for sure!

Bunjee jumping or skydiving?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

skydiving yeah!

live happily ever after with me and a shared art studio in our basement or na..you're dreaming lol


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

live happily ever after!


Be a soft person or be a clever person?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

ha ta  clever person i think..though intelligence isnt everything 

come and walk around the lake district hand in hand or err no thanks ha


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

The first one, but it depends who it's with 


Sunflowers or Roses?


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Sunflowers, but I like roses too 

Swim a mile in an icky, smelly lake or jump in a public pond in front of a bunch of strangers?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

public pool no bother

physical or verbal fight


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Verbal...no bloody noses please haha


Spray on anti-perspirant deodorant or roll-on deodorant?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Spray..

Type a letter or write one


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Type


eating or drinking?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Depends on what you are offering

Sing or dance


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Singing

Be abnormally short or extremely tall?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Abnormally short. At least it would be easier to hide around.

Drink or Smoke?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

smoke

Day or night?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Night for sure.

Pepper or Hot Chilli?


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Hot Chili

Connect Four or Monopoly


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

Connect Four. (I've never even played Monopoly.)

Spoon or Fork?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Spoon

Fingers or toes


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

fingers, what I need toes for anyways, right?? :LOL

Converse or Vanz


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

to walk and balance 

I don't know what those things are though?


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

I pick walk; my balance has always sucked. 

Mustard or ketchup?


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Mustard hands down.

Pie or Cake?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Cake.

Tabasco sauce or Worcester sauce?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Tabasco sauce.

Loss of sight OR Loss of hearing?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hearing - I would hate to not be able to see after being able to see for 20 years

Have a lot of something you are okay with or a little of something you love?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Hard to choose, since I have both.

Getting caught counting cards in black jack or getting caught cheating in poker?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Neither 

rock, paper, or scissors?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Paper


Red wine or white wine?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Never had white wine...

Beer or shots?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Shots.

Barney...










Or

Arnie?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Barney  because that pic of that guy is gross....eww too much muscle


Trains or Buses?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I've never been on a train....

To live in a really really tidy house or organised chaos


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Tidy house


collecting dvds or Cds?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Dvds

Dennys or IHOP?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

:stu

daisys or buttercups


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't know what those are. 

Keyboard or piano?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I love both, but I think, today, I'll go with keyboard.


Play-doh or Silly Putty?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Silly putty...specially the one that makes silly noises when you push your finger into it 


Lake or Canal?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Lake.

Slinky or ball attached to a paddle?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

ill go with ball. 
coke or pepsi?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Pepsi. I love my pepsi. I love it so much.


Land or sea?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Sea.

Lake or river?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

River

P. Diddy or Puff Daddy?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Are the not the same...

The sun or the moon


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

The sun...because it's actually my name (translated in my languange) 

Lady Gaga






or

Stefani Germanotta






Both are the same person if you're wondering.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

1st one. Both are equally annoying.

Laser 

or 

Rocket Launcher


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Rocket Launcher.

Batman or Superman?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Batman

kiss or hug


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

hug, more warm and less awkward.

planes, trains, or automobiles?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

trains


elephants or giraffes?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

elephants.
sleeping really late or getting up early?


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

sleeping really late

living on the moon, or on mars!! If there wasn't the whole impossible to breath in space problem.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Mars!


Fish or Bird?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Moose or mousse?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

mousse specially chocolate mousse 


white chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Dark chocolate!

Salt or pepper?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

salt!
hair spray or hair gel?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Hair spray

French bread or Cuban bread?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

hmm french bread I think 

oranges or apples?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Oranges

Shoes or boots?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Boots.

Pizza with or without salami sausage?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

without

wallpaper or paint


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

paint


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

You for got a this or that silly

Have a blocked nose for the day or use medication that will clear but will make you sneeze for about 2hours?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Blocked nose.

bad clothes or bad hair?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Bad clothes.

Nose boogers or eye boogers?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

eww gross but I'll answer anyway  eye boogers


bare-footed or feet with socks?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

feet with socks 

ten arms or twenty legs


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ten Arms

Boxing or Wrestling?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Neither

camels or ostriches?


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> Neither
> 
> camels or ostriches?


Good thing it's me cause some other guy would have said (Camel something else ha ha) no but seriously Camels (Ostriches scar me I always feel like they want to poke my face off)

Three eyed Squid or Quano (Bat droppings Already then)


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

three eyed Squid


Kisses or hearts?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

kisses 

cuddles in the swimming pool or cuddles in the snow?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

cuddles in the swimming pool

Sketching or painting?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Painting

Now or later?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Later


On or off?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

off

Winter sun or summer moonlight?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

summer moonlight . . . with bugspray

pool or beach?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Mixture of both. I like the body broad, but I love to jump off high dives.

Staying up or sleeping in?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yo, they go together. Uhm, but for this game staying up.

with or without sugar


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Without. I'm sweet enough.

Drive or Fly


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

^ but of course you are. 

Uhm, drive. I'm a little afraid of flying these days.

Sunset or Sunrise?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I'm a nighthawk, so which would you think? I'll give you three guesses!

...

You've won a prize and have your choice between $1,000/week for life, or a $1,250,000 lump sum payment. Which would you take?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

$1000 per week for life. So when should I expect the first check?

Changing dirty baby diapers or scrubbing public toilets?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Neither. But changing dirty baby diapers if I had no choice.

RomCom or SciFi ? (for a movie)


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

SciFi


shopping online or shopping in reallife?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

irl because i hate not having to be able to try the stuff on.

would you rather travel around the world in 80 days or stay in one beautiful place for 80 days?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

1 place please

Chocolate or cheese


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Cheese

Brown or white chocolate?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

white

shorts or skirt


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Skirt! 

plain vanilla or plain chocolate ice cream?


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Plain vanilla.

Being on an active volcano summit when suddenly your seismometer goes crazy, or being in an active nuclear plant when suddenly your geiger counter goes crazy.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

The active volcano. 
Instant incineration would be so much better than the horror of radiation sickness leading to death.

Reality TV or Soap Opera?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Soap Opera


Australia or America?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

America.

SAS or LA?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Too much traffic in LA

Hybrid or giant Hummer?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Are they types of cars.....???

Flowers : real or fake


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Real. They're much better.

Harley or Ducati?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harley

Heavy Metal or Punk Rock?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Punk Rock, too bad it's dead...

crab or shrimp?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Shrimps are sweet pets.

Jungle or desert?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

jungle
ocean or pool?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

The beach <3

Bunnies or Hamsters?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Hamsters!

Lamp or candle?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

candles to set the mood...

Do you like playing the guitar or the piano?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Piano

Primary colors or pastels?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Primary Colors.

CNN or Fox News


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Err...CNN

Summer or winter?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Winter

Long or short hair?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

its has to be short, for my own hair that is. 
earpiece or earmuff headpohones?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Earpiece

Spots or strips


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Strips.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Coke

80's or 90's?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

_90's.

I was barely an 80's baby. Dec '89. 

Striped socks or Plain white socks?_


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

white socks

Soccer or Baseball?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Baseball.

Apples or oranges?


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Apples.

hit or miss?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Hit

Run or walk?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Walk 

Colour or black and white


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Colour


Mountain-biking or Trekking?


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

trekking.

Girls or boys


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

Girls

Kermit the frog or Miss piggy?


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

Miss piggy!
pork or chicken?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't eat pork, but I am pork so pork :b

Friends or Seinfeld?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Friends

Breakfast or dinner?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Dinner

Pasta or spaghetti?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pasta - I like interesting shapes every once in a while.

Clam Chowder - Manhattan or New England?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

New England

Batman or Superman


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

Batman!!!! 

Popeye or Johnny Bravo? whahahha


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Popeye.

Reading or writing?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Reading.

Pencil or pen?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Pencil(only if its mechanical)

Peace or War


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

peace, baby.

lust or love?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Love

dark chocolate or milk chocolate?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

milk chocolate

70's music or 80's music ?


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

70's music

Red or Blue?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Blue


Ice Skating or Roller Blading?


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

Roller Blading

Ferarri or Porsche?


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Porsche.

Bus or train?


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

train.

sponge bob or squidward?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Squidward 

Chicken or Fish?


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Chicken.

Milkshake or ice cream?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Em......I don't know they are very alike

Hard or soft sweet


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Hard

Brown or yellow?


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Yellow.

Jam or lemon curd?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Jam


dvds or cds?


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

CDs

Kevin Rudolf or Enrique Iglesias?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Enrique Rudolf 

iPhone or Blackberry?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never used either lol.

Chili or Stew?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Both good on a cold day, but I'm gonna go with stew.

magazines or comic books


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Magazines.

Cream cheese or cottage cheese?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cream cheese


fish and chips or chinese takeaway


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Chinese takeaway.

Sweet or sour sauce?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Sweet.

Movies or books?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Books are almost always better.

Silk or flannel?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

silk

Quad or Dirtbike?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

dirtbike

meatballs or sauages


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sausages.

Mittens or gloves?


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Mittens

Pirates or ninjas?


----------



## haku001 (Oct 21, 2010)

ninjas (they're like pirates but more)
chicken noodle soup or clam chowda


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Chicken noodle soup

Hard or soft taco?


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Hard taco

Cake or pie?


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Cake. Helloooo, cake is awesome.


Left or right?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Right

Christmas Or Your Birthday?


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Christmas

Chinese food or Japanese food?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Chinese food

Black Or White?


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Black

Muffins or cupcakes?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Cupcakes

Music Or The TV?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Music

apples or oranges?


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Oranges

butterflies or moths?


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Butterflies. DO NOT LIKE MOTHS.

Tennis or golf?


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm pretty rubbish at tennis in real life, but I'm brilliant at it on the wii lol

chips or crisps?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Crisps because it's the funnier word.

Heaven or hell?


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Heaven

Chicken or turkey?


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Neither, I'm vegetarian. But chickens if their alive, turkeys are ugly. (No offence to any turkey's on this board.)

Breakfast or Lunch?


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Breakfast

Sunrise or sunset?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

sunset

Boyfriend or Boy-friend


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Boy - friend 


Lyrics or Quotes?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Lyrics

Rap Or Rock?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

rock

book or movie?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Movie

Day Or Night?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Night.

Crossing t's or dotting i's?


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Night

Skateboard or Rollerblades?


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

hmmm skateboard, although I think I'd have an accident on either lol

tea or coffee?


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Argh this is strange, you've been above me on three threads already that is spooky. Tea (Tea is a tradition in my family)


Expensive shoes or comfortable shoes? Lets just pretend that they are expensive but that doesn't make them comfortable, just to give you that option.


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

^^(lol probs cos I answered a load of these this morning when I was bored)

I'd have to go with comfortable I think... I can put up with a bit of pain like say on a night out, but for all day wear I prefer comfortable 

Takeaways: Chinese or Indian?


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

I'd go with vegetable, I know they're technically a fruit, but I don't think I'd like one in my fruit salad.

Hair: Straight or Curly?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Straight, My hair is naturally very wavy and thick and I hate it... lol.

Comedy Or Horror Movies?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Comedy

Mountains or lakeside


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Lakeside

The past or the future?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Past 

A Book or a Movie?


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

A movie the train or the bus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Bus

Turkey or Ham?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ham....dislike Turkey

Walk in hot or cold weather


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot 

Ride the Surf or Lay on the Beach?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

lay on the beach, but only cuz I can't swim :|

country or rock music


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

rock music  

apples or pineapples?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

apples

Spring or Summer


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Summer

Lick a cammel on the head OR Pull off one of yer finger-nails?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

lick a camel on the head (i'm not too good with pain :afr)

love or money


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

love

cars or trucks?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Cars

pink or yellow?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

pink 

red or orange?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Red

Rock or Rap?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

ihl said:


> Red
> 
> Rock or Rap?


Rock

Jesus or Heresy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heresy

Bacon or Broccoli?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Broccoli

jumping jacks or jump rope?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jump rope

The Superbowl or the Commercials?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

The Commercials, definitely 

Cookies or cake?


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

both JK Cookies! 

Vanilla ice cream or Strawberry ice cream?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Vanilla

oceans or lakes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lakes

Vanilla or Chocolate?


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

vanilla
salvation or atonement


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

salvation

Manchester United or Liverpool


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

liverpool

aliens or zombies


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

zombies

beer or liquor?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

beer

boxers or briefs?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

boxers~
Snow White or Cinderella?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Snow White
pancakes or french toast?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

pancakes

laptop or desktop?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Desktop

ABBA or Black Eyed Peas??


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

ABBA

Microsoft or Apple?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Microsoft

Wii or Kinect?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Wii

coffee or tea?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

coffee

Rocket or Space Shuttle?


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

Rocket

Great Dane or Poodle?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Great Dane

Snowstorm or Thunderstorm?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thunderstorm.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Coke.

Day or Night?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Day. 

Lennon or McCartney?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

McCartney.

Charlie Sheen or Kelsey Grammar?


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

Charlie Sheen

loss of hearing or loss of sight?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

loss of hearing

family guy or the simpsons?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Family Guy

Love songs or sad songs


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Love songs

Mario or Donkey Kong?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Mario.

Nuts or gum?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Gum


Trees or Flowers?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Trees.

Feet: bare or socked?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Bare

Cherry or Strawberry?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Strawberry

McDonalds or Burger King?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Mcdonalds

Cookies or brownies


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Cookies

Cereal or Toast?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Rain

would you rather come across a - shark or crocodile?

Edit


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Crocodile mate :b

Old or new?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

New

Blue or Pink?


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

pink

change the past or know the future?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

change the past definitely

Sweet or Sour?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Sweet

Go out or stay in?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Sour
On that note...

rice or noodle?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

AH, you beat me to it Don'tworrybehappy

I'm going to say Stay in, surprising? Even though that's not how I want to be.

RICE OR NOODLE SIR!


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not a sir ): & God that's a hard one.. Depends on what types of noodles.. Also depends on what types of rice....

I'd say Rice because it's more likely to be white rice 

Left or right?

Edit: MWAHAHAHA!! xD vvv


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

rice 

EDIT - beaten by Super Marshy :b

right

beef or chicken?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

iuseings said:


> AH, you beat me to it Don'tworrybehappy


^hehe :b

chicken

go to sleep or stay up?


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

Go to sleeeeep.

Constipation or diarrhea?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

diarrhea.... urghh...lol :flush


save or spend?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Save

Couch or chair


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Couch.

Coffee-table book or bathroom book?


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

Hmm.. bathroom book. Less easy to get bored with it. 


Lady Gaga or Britney Spears?


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

It's Britney b*tch..LOL. 

Michael jackson or Elvis?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Neither.

Turtles or pie?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Pie, I don't think turtles are edible, not by me anyhow. 

Rollerskates or Skateboard?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Rollerskates

Watching movies alone or with family/friends?


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

depends on my mood. i can't stand watching movies with people who talk through the movie. lol. so i will say moreso 
ALONE. but i love going to the movies with friends/family. 

angels or demons?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Demons (angels are for sissies)

e or pi ?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

pi

hot or cold?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

hot 

PC or mac?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

PC

Hard or soft?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Soft

Food or Drink?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Drink

A380 or 747??


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

747

Amo or SAS?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

SAS

Breakfast or dinner?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

breakfast

Books or Videos?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Videos

Scrabble or Monopoly?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Monopoly 

PM or Visitor message?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hard to choose, but PM I guess

Words or Smilies?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Words, you can't read a book full of smilies.


swimming or running?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

swimming

tired or bored?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

tired.

ginger or garlic?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

ginger

pillow or blanket?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

blanket. It could be used as a pillow as well!


snow or rain?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

rain I'm so sick of the snow!!

Sun or shade?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Shade.

Dawn or dusk?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Dusk

Friendship or Romance?


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

friendship

facebook or twitter?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Neither *pukes* uke

google or wikipedia?


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

^haha. you have to pick this or that. its not this that or neither. its the law...just kidding, of course. 

google

stop or go?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

go

front or back?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

back

Lady Gaga or Madonna??


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

Madonna
science fiction or comedy?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

comedy.

UK or US version of The Office?


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

US version

Jim Carey or Chris Rock?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Chris Rock

Crocodile or Alligator??


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

Crocodile!

eyes open or closed?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Closed

Toy Story or Lion King?


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

Ooooh tough. Lion King.


Disney heroes or villains?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Heroes for sure.

Ride an elephant or an ostrich?


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

Elephant, I'm afraid an ostrich would peck my eyes out. :|



Windows or Mac?


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

windows. 

king kong or curious george?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

King Kong. Screw public transport.

Peanut Butter or Jelly


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

peanut butter 
punk or metal


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

Metal.


Sun or Moon?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Moon

Pie or Cake


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

cake

fruit or vegetable?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

vegetable.

skirt or dress??


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

dress

land or sea?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

sea

drum or guitar solo?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

guitar solo?

chocolate or ice cream?


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

Ice cream.


Spearmint or Peppermint?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Spearmint.

Whisky or Beer?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Beer.

Spray deoderant or roll-on deoderant??


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

spray deodorant cats or dogs?


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

dogs

pancakes or french toast?


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Pancakes!! (think I'll go make some now actually hehe)

Underwater or up in the air?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Up in the air.
England or Australia?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

England (though both are racist against us)

Science or Literature?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Literature.
Lucky Charms or Froot Loops?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Froot Loops.

Swiss cheese or American?


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

American.


Kathy Griffin or Joan Rivers?


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Joan Rivers.

Cheesecake or cake?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Cake.

Friday or Saturday?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lol, I was actually going to post that question, *butt* I decided not to.

N'SYNC or Backstreet Boys?

Yes, both suck. I know.


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

really? you were? thats pretty cool...haha

Umm if I had to go with one it'd be N'sync

boxers or briefs?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Boxers.

TOS or TNG?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ummm, never been a Star Trek fan so I wouldn't know. I guess for the sake of this question I have to give an answer even though I really have no idea. 

TNG, Is this.....

Good or Bad??


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Both.

Dr. Phil or Oprah Winfrey?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Neither uke

Saturn or Jupiter?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Saturn babay!

Lions(no) or Tigers (yes)?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Tigers. Their skin decorates my living room better.

Mazophilia or Pygophilia?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Pygophilia, I do like bums.

scratch or pick??


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

scratch, it gives me more physical pleasure 

rice or noodles?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Tough one!! >:I

Ramen Noodles only.


Your going somewhere unsafe, you can only take one of these items listed:

TASER STICK or BEAR MACE

Both have limited use, Taser requires battery use. Bear Mace has liquid capacity.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

heroin said:


> Tigers. Their skin decorates my living room better.
> 
> Mazophilia or Pygophilia?


 YOU CRUEL CRUEL MAN! :O

Taser.

Gas or Diesel?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Gas

Talk or sing?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Talk.

Bacon or sausage?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Hip hop, I dont know what trip hop is :con

water or carbonated drink?


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

Carbonated drink.



Orange juice with pulp or without?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Without.

Red or Yellow?


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Red

Tea or coffee?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Coffee.

Leather or Velour?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Leather, I dont know what velour is

accident or suicide?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

HardRock said:


> Leather, I dont know what velour is
> 
> accident or suicide?


It's a sewn fabric type material. Soft.

Suicide.

Rollercoaster or Water Slide?


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

water slide for sure.

milk shake or smoothie?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Smoothie.

Incense or peppermint?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

solasum said:


> Smoothie.
> 
> Incense or peppermint?


Incense, for sure!

(It's 3 AM, and your wide awake.)

Time to pass time. What do you do.

Take shower then try to sleep, *or* spend 3 more hours on SAS & Youtube.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I'd pick the first one if it's getting late. If not, I'd pick the latter. I'll go with the latter.

Chips or popcorn?



HardRock said:


> Leather, I dont know what velour is





thekloWN said:


> It's a sewn fabric type material. Soft.


Yeah, it's similar to velvet.



HardRock said:


> Hip hop, I dont know what trip hop is :con


It is mostly electronic music (mostly downtempo) mixed with hip hop.


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

opcorn

Cliff-diving or hiking?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

hiking

lake or moon?



CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Yeah, it's similar to velvet.
> 
> It is mostly electronic music (mostly downtempo) mixed with hip hop.


thanks for the info


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

root beer.

noose or guillotine??


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

guillotine

abot and costello or lorel and stanly


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

WHO'S ON FIRST.


The Midnight Beast or The Lonely Island?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never heard of either before but after a few youtubes of each The Lonely Island, they seem nerdy in a cooler sort of way. 

River rafting or Mountain biking?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

River rafting

Pizza or spaghetti?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Pizza

morning or night?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

morning

Study or get bored?


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

study
laverne or shirley


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

shirley

SAS or ice cream?


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ice cream

Internet or music?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Internet

Movie or tv show?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Movie!

Left handed or right handed?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Right-handed

Talk or listen?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Talk

Hello or Goodbye


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello

Mustard or ketchup?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ketchup

Bigmac or whopper


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Bigmac

glasses or contacts?


----------



## Properties (Feb 27, 2011)

contacts.... and colored ones too 

Numbers or Letters?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Cupcakes :yay

Can or bottle?


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

bottle

fear or loneliness?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Loneliness.

Waffles or pancakes?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Pancakes

Glasses or contact lens?


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

glasses

Pink or Lime


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

lime

formal or informal


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Informal

Red or blue?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm.....blue, for now.

Sunset or sunrise?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sunset.

Thunder or lightning?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

breathe under water 

atlantic or pacific?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

pacific

relax or math?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

relax, of course 


sleep or stay up?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

sleep

run or jog


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

jog
mountains or beach?


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

mountains
sense of smell or sense of taste


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

sense of taste

The Simpsons or Family Guy


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

THE SIMPSONS.

the feeling of being _extremely cold_ to the point of numbness

OR

the feeling of being _extremely tired_ to the point of eye lids being too heavy and dry to keep open?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Err...I hate feeling cold, so will have to go with the tired thing.

Sunshine or rain?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

sunshine (with drizzle)


spring festivals or fall festivals?


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

spring festivals

one or two?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

two

lollipops or gummy bears?


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

gummy bears

life or death


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Life.

Hippo or rhino?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hippo

Apples or bananas


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

bananas

chicken or turkey?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

turkey

night or day?


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

night
Paper or Plastic


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

paper

internet or tv?


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

internet

earthquake or flood


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Um.....flood.....

Coffee or tea?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

tea

Conan O'Brien or Jay Leno?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

O'Brien

Ren or Stimpy?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Stimpy

'The Simpsons' or 'Family Guy'


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

The Simpsons

cheesecakes or hell?


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

cheesecake

long hair or short hair


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Short hair.

Sugar or salt?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

salt

cats or sky?


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

sky

squirrels or chipmunks


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

squirrels

moon or stars?


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

stars

star trek or star wars


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

star trek

_friends_ or _how i met your mother_?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Friends

Dark chocolate or white chocolate?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Mmmm dark chocolate.

Red or Green?


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

Red.

Car or truck?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Car

Underwear or Towel?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

towel

bra or camisole?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

camisole

nose job or boob job?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Eww, can I pick neither. I guess, gun to my head, I pick nose job, because it's possible, although unlikely, that I won't be able to tell it's fake.

_Money or Looks_


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Money. I don't really care about looks that much.

Gin (if you're refined) or Vodka (if you're uncouth)?


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

vodka
early bird or night owl?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Night owl.

Movie night at home or skydiving


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Movie night at home

internet chatting or real life chatting?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Real life chatting. I find it flows a lot better.

Penis or testicles?


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

...penis. Weird to be on the receiving end of that one. I can't avoid any puns, so why try!


potato or hadron collider?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

hadron collider

Jack or Jill


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

Tom.

Windows or Mac?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Windows

Two and a Half Men or Everybody Loves Raymond??


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Hmm, I'll take Everybody Loves Raymond for now. I'm worn out on Two and a Half Men. That show should have been over and done with two seasons ago.

Black or with cream


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

With cream. (And half a cup of sugar)


Winter or Summer?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

hamburgers

gas or needle? (at the dentist)


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

needle (i have recently learned that i'm a bit of a masochist)

the _60s_ or the _70s_?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

60s

Milk Chocolate or Dark Chocolate


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

dark chocolate

_Law and Order: SVU_ or _Law and Order: Criminal Intent_?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Criminal Intent.

Leafs or Oilers?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Ehhh... leafs...

Shake or Smoothie


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

smoothie!

sore throat or nasal congestion?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Sore throat.

Rosencrantz or Guildenstern?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

hahaha, um...Guildenstern.

_Snooki_ or _Heidi Montag_?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Ugh. Heidi Montag.

Heads or tails?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tails

win or lose??


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

win, obviously

chess or checkers?


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

king me! 
cat or dog?


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

Dogs, allergic to cats. 


Pirates or ninjas?


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Pirates

Hanson or Spice Girls?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Spice Girls. Yes, Hanson was that terrible.

Paris Hilton or Kim Kadrashan or whatever her name is?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Kardashian. (she's got an awesome body)

Van Halen circa _David Lee Roth_ or Van Halen circa _Sammy Hagar_?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

DLR

Christian Bale's Batman or Michael Keaton's Batman?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Bale!

sleep or laughter


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Sleep

Devils or Islanders?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Islanders.

Justin Bieber or Black Eyed Peas??


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Black Eyes Peas

Banana or apple?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Banana

Being active or relaxing?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

relaxing

pink or purple?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

purple

Heels or flats?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

I should probably say flat, as I'm crap at walking in heels.  *lol*

Music or Internet?


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

laughter!
coke or pepsi?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

lol.

Calculator or stopwatch?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

calculator

alex ovechkin or sidney crosby?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Sidney Crosby

rock or roll?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Roll.

Fire or ice?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Fire

Rain or shine?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Shine!

Red or blue


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Blue

Circus or zoo?


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

circus
black or white?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

white (because it gets to have the first move in chess) 

SA or eating disorder?


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

SA for sure

boxes or cubes?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

boxes

persimmon or watermelon?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

watermelon

Warm weather or cool weather?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

cold weather

black tea w/ sugar or honey ginger tea


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

black tea w/ sugar

ketchup or mustard?


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

ketchup

rain or snow?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

snow

tartar sauce or cocktail?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

cocktail

long or short nails


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

short nails steak or salad


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

steak - med rare

baked potato or rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rice

broiled fish or baked fish?


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

broiled
pizza or cheeseburger?


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Cheeseburger

Red foxes or grey foxes?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

grey foxes

cloudy or foggy?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

cloudy

straight hair or curly hair?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

straight hair.

flies or mosquitos?


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Flies.

Poison ivy or mosquito bites?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

poison ivy

turtle or tortoise?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I like turtles

cheese or sauce?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

sauce

your money or your life?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

life, of course

digital art or traditional art?


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

digital art

Big dogs or little dogs?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Little Dogs.

Freckles or Moles?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

freckles

living in _New York City_ or _Los Angeles_


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

New York.

A long walk in the woods, or a long walk on the beach?


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

woods

Playing with a puppy, or playing with a kitten?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Kitten!

Biking or swimming?


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Biking

Jeopardy or Who Wants to be a Millionaire?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

jeopardy

chess or billiards pool?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Chess.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Coke

_Halloween_ or _Thanksgiving _...


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Halloween definitely. Can scare the crap out of my neighbors.

Phone or dedicated photo camera ?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

dedicated photo camera

sunny side up or scrambled?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

not sure what you mean, but i'll go with scrambled..

Oreo ice cream or mozarella cheese pizza?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I meant scrambled eggs or sunny side up eggs, haha :b

anddd ermmrhmm! this is tough but I'll take Oreo ice cream 



chocolate chip cookies or sugar cookies?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Chocolate chip cookies! 

Pasta or rice?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

pasta

skinny or fat?


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

skinny
romance or smut?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

romance

brunch or dinner?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

dinner.

Being a cast on _The Real World_ or _Jersey Shore_?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Real world :afr

Chicken or turkey?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

^ _(bahaha, your response is priceless. imagine a person with sa on one of those shows?)_

Turkey

_John Lennon_ or _The Beatles_?


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Lennon

Sushi or pasta?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Pasta (any food from the sea is an assault to my tastebuds)

being adopted by _Angelina Jolie_ or _Tom Cruise_?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Jolie, for an infinite number of reasons.

MST3K with Joel Hodgson or Mike Nelson?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_^hehe, boys._

Joel Hodgson _(only because my friend who is into this show told me to say this guy)_

Living in _Toronto_ or _Vancouver_


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Vancouver!

Mcdonalds or burger king?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> Joel Hodgson _(only because my friend who is into this show told me to say this guy)_


Consider this my official declaration of war.

Burger King wins by a hair. Thinking of either one makes me feel a little ill, though.

Blue pill or red pill?


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Tempted to say blue pill, but.. I'm going to stick with red pill. (This is my favourite this/that question by far!)

Living in the countryside or city?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

City. Hands down. Can't stand the country bumpkins. 

Leather or lace?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Leather

back hair or nostrel hair??


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Nostril hair

Pants or no shorts?


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Ummmm, pants?

diarrhea or constipation?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

umm, diarrhea?

lamp or calculator? (in terms of everyday usefulness)


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> Consider this my official declaration of war.
> 
> Burger King wins by a hair. Thinking of either one makes me feel a little ill, though.
> 
> Blue pill or red pill?


hey hey, declare war on him- not me!

lamp

_facebook_ or _twitter_?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

facebook.

Rice Crispies or Honey Nut Cherios?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

HNC

Moon or Bonham?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bonham.

Johnny Cash or Willie Nelson??


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Johnny Cash

Bon Scott or Brian Johnson?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

AC/DC :yay 

Bon Scott

Confessions or secrets?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Secrets...:hide

Chicken or waffles?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Waffles 

Three Dog Night or Creedence Clearwater Revival?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

TDN

The name _Evan_ or _Dylan_ for a girl?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Aren't those guys names? :con

breakfast or evening snack?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

HardRock said:


> Aren't those guys names? :con
> 
> breakfast or evening snack?


I assumed they were unisex? hmmm...I guess some names are subjective.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

HardRock said:


> Aren't those guys names? :con
> 
> breakfast or evening snack?


Breakfast:3

Going barefoot at a club or going barefoot at the airport?


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Eeeww! Airport.

Stepping barefoot in spit, or stepping barefoot in dog poop?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Spit...

SAS or Google?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Google. Always google

World Cup or Olympics?


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Olympics.

Coffee or tea?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Coffee

Cream or Milk?


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Cream

Coffee or cappuccino?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Neither 

psychology or sociology


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Psychology

bored or tired?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

bored 

Movies or television


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Tv: depends what on so I go with movies!

Having surgery to get a hairball out from your stomach or plastic surgery for a full body lift.


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

That's a hard one
Hairball out of stomach

Fat gut or fat butt


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Fat butt (baby got back :wink) 


Having to watch Dancing With the Stars, or having to watch American Idol?


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Omg that's a hard one...ehhh dancin with stars 

Walking out your house naked or forgetting to put any underwear on


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

forgetting to out any underwear on

film or digital


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Both have their merits, but I guess I have to pick digital.

Walmart or Target?


----------



## vi et animo (Feb 16, 2011)

Walmart

Meet Hitler or Hannibal Lector


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Hitler.

Windows or doors? (Hmm, a question I made up was never going to make sense. But what do you like more? :b)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doors

Almonds or Cashews?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

almonds, baby.

having to watch a video that _is lagging with the audio_ *or* having to watch a video that _is low quality (especially visually)_


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

satin or silk?


**edit**
Low quality, can't stand lagging.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

diamondheart420 said:


> satin or silk?


but you didn't answer mine! :roll


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Silk 

Bath or shower?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Shower.

Sub or Shawarma?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Shawarma with lentil patties and veges.

deaf or blind?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Deaf.

Hot or cold?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

cold

fruits or veggies?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

fruits :clap

books or tv?


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

TV

Something for the oldies
Vinyl or CD?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Vinyl.

Starbursts or Skittles?


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Skittles

Deaf or blind?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Deaf.

tall or petite?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

petite.

Monkeys or Penguins?


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Penguins.

Dogs or cats?


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

dogs
broom or swifter sweeper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

broom

napkin or paper towel?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Paper towel.

Iced tea or lemonade?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Lemonade.

Paper towel or dryer to dry wet hands?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Paper towel

Family Guy of Futurama?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Futurama

Become a pro athlete or successful musician.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

deffinetly pro athlete 

Many acquaintances and 1 true friend OR no acquaintances and 3 to 6 true friends


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

no acquaintances with 3 to 6 true friends

Prince William or Prince Harry


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Willie.

John Elway or Joe Montana.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Joe Montana (Chiefs fan - hate the Broncos).

East End Boys or West End Girls?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

east end boys.

_having a bird poop on you_ or _accidentally stepping on dog poop_?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Accidentally stepping on dog poop.

VCU or Butler?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

VCU

cats or dogs?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Cats! :yay

Rocking chair or hammock?


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Hammock

Ralph Lauren or Lacoste?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ralph Lauren

Hyena or Lion?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Lion

Ice Cream or Milk Shake


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Milk shake

black or blue


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Blue

Black or White


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Black

Blue or Purple


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Blue

Green or Red


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Red

Gold or Silver?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Silver.

Rock Climbing or Laser Tag?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Rock Climbing! 

Sky Diving or Bungee Jumping?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Sky Diving.

White Water Rafting or Scuba Diving?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Scuba Diving. 

Books or Movies?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Movies!! :yay

Hot or cold?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Movies!! :yay
> 
> Hot or cold?


Both... I mean, you're my boyfriend, you KNOW I'm hot n' cold... :roll :lol

Sunny or snowy?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Both... I mean, you're my boyfriend, you KNOW I'm hot n' cold... :roll :lol
> 
> Sunny or snowy?


Haha sorry! I think Im gonna need some kisses to cheer me up :rain :b

Sunny!! :boogie

Loud or quiet?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Quiet. 

Mr. Rogers or Peewee Herman? :stu


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Pee Wee. I loved that show!

The sound of a cricket chirping, or of a clock ticking?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

clock ticking

The Simpsons or Family Guy?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The Simpsons (well, the first nine seasons of it, anyway).

Poker or blackjack?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Blackjack

peanuts or cashews?


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

cashews! 

Sunlight or rain?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rain

Sea or River


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

river (phoenix, that is )

_summer nights_ or _spring mornings_?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Summer nights

Swimming or bike riding?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmmm, swimming!

Save or spend?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Save, be a scrooge. 

blisters or warts??


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Blisters.

The Golden Girls or Cheers?


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

the golden girls

a visit with family or a visit to the doctor?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

A visit with family.

Comedy or Drama?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Drama.

Diet Coke or Coke Zero?


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

coke zero

Chevy or Ford


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ford

Red or blue


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Blue

Polar bear or panda?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Panda.

East coast or west coast?


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

West

Coffee or tea?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

coffee

courtney love or amy winehouse?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

courtney

running for the bus or waiting for the next one ?


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

what is lynx vice and lynx africa? :S lol

peanut butter or cheese?


----------



## highness (Mar 29, 2011)

cheese
movei or sleep


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Movie :boogie

Dogs or cats? :b


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Cats.
Up or down?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Down.

Coughing or sneezing?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

sneezing

mooooo or baaaaa?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

skygazer said:


> sneezing
> 
> mooooo or baaaaa?


mooooo! I like milk :3

iPhone or Android?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Err... iPhone? I only say that because I have an iPod. I don't know. Android. I'll go with Android. No, wait... iPhone. Final choice. Yeah, iPhone.

Marvel or DC?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> Err... iPhone? I only say that because I have an iPod. I don't know. Android. I'll go with Android. No, wait... iPhone. Final choice. Yeah, iPhone.
> 
> Marvel or DC?


DC

Batman > Everything

Take out food or Home Dinners?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Take out :banana

Apples or oranges?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Take out :banana
> 
> Apples or oranges?


Another Takeout fan, awesome! lol

Oranges?
Their juicier! :]

Bunny or Wolf? :3


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Bunny! They're cute and furry :b

Metropolis or countryside?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Bunny! They're cute and furry :b
> 
> Metropolis or countryside?


They are, arent they? :b

Country side! Definitely.. aww. I want to have a ranch on the country side,
and breathe in the cool dewy air in the mornings. Ahhh..perfect.

Gee where is everyone at tonight? =s

Give 10,000 to your local school your child attends who desperately needs assistance.
or
Give 10,000 to the homeless children in a foreign country.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

iPhone

Pizza or pasta?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Pizza.

Squirt gun or water balloon?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Comedy :boogie

Backstreet Boys or 'N Sync? :lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

'Nsync.

Jon Stewart or Stephen Colbert?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Stewart

Super strength or the ability to fly?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Damn, that's a tough one. If it's Superman level strength, I'll take that. If it's Spiderman level strength, then I'll take flight. Of course, one also has to consider the broader societal implications of having said superpowers... wait, I'm thinking too much.

Megaman or Samus?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Samus <3

Invisibility or Shape Shifting?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Invisibility :boogie :lol

Los Angeles or New York?


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

New York

TV or internet


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

teh interwebs.

Living in the country or the city?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Country.

Stending the day with a total stranger, or with your ENTIRE family


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Family.

Broccoli or celery?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Celery. 

Running around your block naked. Or, Getting beaten so badly you ended up in the hospital with fractures etc


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

running naked.

ca-rah-mel or cah-ra-mel?


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Ca-rah-melzzz


Bad breath or body odor


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Uuhh... Body breath. I mean, breath bad odor. That'll do.

A manticore or the Nemean lion?


----------



## TunaMelt89 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lion.

Buried Alive or Burned Alive?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

burned..ouch..but after watching that movie..Buried?? 

dvd or theater movie?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

dvd

facebook or myspace?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

facebook

cake or pie?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

pie

River or lake?


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

river! 

Trees or Flowers?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Trees

Clean underwear or Clean socks?


----------



## genesis (Apr 17, 2011)

Clean underwear 

lager or cider


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Lager

Wine or beer


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Beer

NHL playoffs or Superbowl


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

nhl playoffs

thursday or monday?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Thursday

Night or morning


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Night

donuts or bagels


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

bagels

a dragonfly or a butterfly


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

dragonfly

saltwater or freshwater fish tank


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

freshwater fish tank

Japanese or Taiwanese?


----------



## Zeex (Apr 17, 2011)

uhh Japenese!

meat or veggies?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

CARNIVORE (meat)

unlimited money with no friends or family OR close friends and family but poor


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

close friends and family but poor

boots or sneakers


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Sneakers!

Pencil or pen


----------



## glueinmyshoe472 (Apr 25, 2010)

Pen


Pink or stink?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

pink :sus

bunny ears or loop swoop and pull?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

loop swoop and pull

apples or oranges?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Apples.

Pears or bears?


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Pears.

Now or never?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

now

rock or paper or scissor?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

rock.. never loses 

The Simpsons or Family Guy?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

The Simpsons

For vacation for a week: Travel alone to a new country, or stay home with family/friends.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Travel alone to a new country.

Rain or snow?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Snow

Harry Potter or LOTRs?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

LOTRs


pineapple or watermelon?


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Watermelon!

Dr. Phil or Dr. Drew?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Drew

Concert or Sporting Event?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sporting event - I like music a lot, but not enough to sit the entire time or end up deaf afterward.

Baseball or Football?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Baseball

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Pepsi since they have the vanilla still

Mom or Dad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hard choice - my father is no longer with us, so I would choose my mom.

dark chocolate or milk chocolate.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

milk chocolate

sony or mac


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Sony (I prefer ipods to Sony mp3 players though)

McDonald's or Burger King?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Mcdonald's 

Music or movie?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Music

Cow or goat?


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Hmm, goat. No, cow!


Apple or Android?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Android, although I really don't know what either one is :lol.

pizza or calzone?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

pizza

Rollercoaster or Waterslide?


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

Waterslide

Celebrating halloween or Christmas?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

None

Apple or Orange?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Orange

Brother or Sister?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Brother

Mario or Sonic?


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

Sonic

Disney or pixar?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Pixar - Modern day Disney is very meh, IMO.

Playstation or Xbox?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Playstation

Love or Lust


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Love.

Piano or Guitar?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

guitar! 
ac or fan?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AC - although I use both.

iced tea or sweet tea?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

LOVE iced tea!
Brad Pitt or Tom Cruise?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

tom cruise =)
star trek or star wars?


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

star wars...jennifer aniston or angelina jolie?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

jennifer aniston

coke or diet coke?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Diet Coke (need to lose weight)

sandals or flip-flops?


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

flip-flops
hot or cold


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Cold, it's easier to heat up than it is to cool down.
Blue or green?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Always a toss up for me. Today I will say...green.
canoe or kayak?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kayak - those things are pretty cool

lemonade, pink or regular?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

regular

whole wheat or white wheat?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

whole wheat

Kirk or Picard?


----------



## spidercentz (Jun 17, 2011)

Kirk.

SpongeBob or Patrick?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Neil Diamond!We could discuss sequins.

Lose a leg or an arm?


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Leg. 

All the clocks in your house chime every hour loudly enough to wake you up.

or

The clocks emit a foul odor every 15 minutes, but this doesn't wake you up.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:lol Interesting choices.

The clocks emit a foul odor every 15 minutes, but this doesn't wake me up. (My sleep's a _lot_ more important. Besides, there's the beautiful invention called the air freshener! :b)

Chocolate Milk or Strawberry Milk?


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Edit: Chocolate Milk.

Being severely allergic to peanuts and devouring a bag of peanut M&M's in a hospital lobby.

or.

Being bitten by a rattlesnake in the leg alone in the woods.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I'll take the first one. Peanuts still seem less scary to me than a rattlesnake. XD


French kiss a dirty hobo or french kiss a public sidewalk?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Sidewalk

London or Paris?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

London

cake or pie?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

cake

smoothie or juice?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Juice

Tsunami or Cyclone?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

*Tsunami*

Inny belly button

or

outy belly button

?!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Inny 

Amusement park or beach?


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

Beach

Harry Potter or Voldemort


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Voldy

Cats or Dogs?


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Cats
Prince William or Prince Harry?


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Prince Harry

Lemonade or orange juice?


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

Orange Juice

Laptop or Desktop?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Laptop.

White Rice or Brown Rice?


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

White Rice
Chicken or Fish?


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken

Night or Day


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Night

Pancakes or Waffles?


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Waffles

Modern Warfare 2 or Black Ops?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

battlefield

punches or kicks?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Kicks.

Awake or asleep?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Asleep

Climbing up or Climbing down?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Down.

Beach or mountain?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Beach

Sprite or Mountain Dew?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Sprite

Dancing or Singing?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

dancing

chess or checkers?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

checkers.

salty or sweet?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

sweet

death sentence or life in prison?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

life in prison.

hanged or lethal injection?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

injection

tased or beaten up by the police?


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

Tased. XD

Pool or Ocean?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Ocean

Walking barefoot across the Sahara Desert or Swimming around Antarctica?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Definitely walking.

Caught masturbating or pee your pants.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

pee

marry a homeless person or be homeless


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

be one

ollie a homeless person or kickflip?


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Kickflip

Boiled eggs or scrambled eggs?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Boiled eggs.

Ketchup or Mustard?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ketchup

Eat the pizza crust or throw it away?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Eat it.

Sports: playing them or watching them.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Playing.

Driving or flying?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

driving

rollerblading or skateboarding?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Skateboarding

Knowledge or Skill/Talent?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Skill/Talent

Chips or Popcorn?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

popcorn

deaf or mute?


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

mute
silver or gold?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

Gold

work or play?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

play

snow or rain?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rain

Cold or Hot?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Hot

Wheat or White Bread?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

white bread

chocolate orange or caramel apple


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

chocolate orange
piano or guitar?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Guitar

Fire or Thunder?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Thunder.

Bottom up or top down?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Top down

Online or Offline?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Online 

Shade or sun?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

shade

invisibility or teleportation


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

This is easy, invisibility.

Mercury or Pluto?


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Mercury

Coffee or tea?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Coffee


Sunrise or Sunset?


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

Sunset. ♥

Tall or short?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Tall

God or Devil?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Devil. He is more depressed.

Being burned by the Sun or being sucked into a black hole?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Being burned by the Sun.

On or Off?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

On

Sword or Gun?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Sword 

Him or her


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Her 

Hitler or Mussolini?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ah.....neither

unions or tomatoes


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

unions?

pie or cake?


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)

Cake.

Sonic or Mario?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sonic is the better character, Mario has more good games. 

PC or Console?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Console, in single player mode.

AMD or Intel?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Intel

Me or You?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Me as in ME!

Skydiving or Bungee jumping?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Skydiving.

First or Third Person Shooter?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

first

PSP or Gameboy?


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Gameboy mutha ****a!

Sticky date pudding or brussel sprouts?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Yuck, Josh :b

but if you insist... sticky date pudding!

Carrots or broccoli?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Cooked carrots are delicious, but broccoli is still tastier.

Japanese food or Chinese food.


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Chinese food. 

Oatmeal or Cream of Wheat?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Oatmeal

Fantasy or Reality?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Reality.

Old or New?


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

New

Dogs or cats?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

cats! meow 

analytic or solid geometry?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Solid geometry

Salmon or Tuna?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

None uke

Original or Remix?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Original.

Rock Band or Guitar Hero?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Guitar Hero

Energy Drink or Coffee?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Coffee, I guess. Not a big fan of either. 

Electric or acoustic?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Electric

Muffins or cupcakes


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Cupcakes.

Instrumental or Vocals?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Tough choice, but I have to go with vocals.

Hot dog or bratwurst?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Hot dog because I don't know what a bratwurst is.

The sound of air through a pipe or the sound of a vibrating string?


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

vibrating string. 

drawing or painting?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Drawing

Laugh or Cry?


----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

Right now, laughing. Because it's really helped improve my day.

Rain or sunshine?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rain

Friend or Girlfriend?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

girlfriend

vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Chocolate

Time travel or space travel?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

time travel

first class or private jet?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Private jet

Upside down or inside out?


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Upside down

Blissful ignorance or truth


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

truth

rock or hip hop?


----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

Rock

Fiction or Non-Fiction?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

non-fiction

clever or cool?


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Accidental death.

Live fast and die young or live slowly to your 100s?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Slowly into my 100s!

Pizza for breakfast or pancakes for dinner?


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Pancakes for dinner.

Movies: comedy or drama?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Drama.

Heroes: super powers or techno gadgets?


----------



## mixedupgirl (Aug 2, 2011)

super powers

be invisble or be able to fly?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Invisible. By being invisible I could steal a plane and fly too.

Vampires or zombies?


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Vampires  much more hotter than brain-eating obsessed dead things

Hello kitty or miffy?


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello Kitty. Miffy's just a copy,cat.No pin intended.

Cake or Chocolate?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

uh..chocolate cake? 

pen or pencil?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

pencil 

math or english?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

English.

Mouse or Controller?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

mouse.

coping with social anxiety or frustration subforum?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

They're both clusterf*cks, I guess coping.

Run or hide?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

hide

push ups or pull ups?


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

do i have the option of neither?


cats or dogs


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

Dogs

Black painted nails or red painted nails


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww man, I looove both. But I guess red painted nails

Singing for everyone to hear or dancing for everyone to see?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

singing
sweet or sour?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

sweet

stick your hand in a jar full of spiders or maggots


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd rather run away :/

Cutting dead people open for a living, or dressing them up?


----------



## catsxx (Aug 25, 2011)

Dressing them up.

To be or not to be?


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

That is the question.To be,I guess.

Sandwich or toast?


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

sandwich.


dog or cat?


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Dog!



West coast or East coast?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

West coast!

Peanut butter or chocolate?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Chocolate chocolate chocolate

electric toothbrush or manual toothbrush?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Normally manual, but I have an electric toothbrush right now.

Gown or tiara?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

tiara. so people know i'm a princess lol
simpsons or south park?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Simpsons

Paperback or hardcover?


----------



## catsxx (Aug 25, 2011)

Paperback

Save someone you're close to or save hundreds of strangers?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Someone I am close to.

Sex or Best Sleep Ever?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sex

Pretzels or Potato Chips?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Potato Chips.

Turtles or frogs?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Turtles
Glasses or Contacts?


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Contacts

Star Wars or Back to the Future?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Back to the Future.

Catsup or Hummus?


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

hummus

cats or dogs?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Cats by a light-year. I've hardly met any dogs I've even tolerated.

Uday Hussein or Muammar Qaddafi?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Muammar Qaddafi

Muhammad Ali or Mike Tyson


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

mike tyson


movies or reading a book


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

movies.

Toy Story or Lion King


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Lion King

East coast or West coast


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

West Coast

want daughter or son?


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Son

'Fall' or 'Autumn'


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

'Fall'

Platforms or heels?


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

fall


life or death


----------



## youngmoney (Oct 6, 2011)

Life.

Fish or steak?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Steak.

Freedom or safety?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Freedom

Chicken or Beef?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Both, really. But I tend to go for chicken more.


Cynicism or scepticism?


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

skepticism

You ALWAYS must wear pants that are 3 sizes too small (even when bathing - the only exception is when changing pants)
OR
You ALWAYS and uncontrollably yell racial epithets when walking through a doorway or entry way​


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

neither

2% Milk or Whole Milk?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2%

Sci-Fi or Comedy?


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sci-Fi

Movies or Novels?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies

Stub your toe or Bite your tongue?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Bite your tongue

listen to the same song over and over or never hear the same song twice


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Never hear the same song twice

Wear the same clothes for a month straight or not take a shower for a month straight?


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ugh, both would suck lol, but I'd rather not take a shower for a month straight.

Ice cream or Chocolate?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Chocolate ANY TIME!

Stuck with your girl all night, or with your Parents all night?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl, what the hell she'd probably appreciate it. 

Subway or Quizno's?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

I haven't been to either in ages, but Quiznos

Metal or Country music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Metal

Study for an exam or Play a video game?


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Play a video game*

*Night* or *Day?*


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Day

Tennis or Golf?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Tennis

Baseball or Football


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Football

Melody or beat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Melody.

Mounds or Almond Joy?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Not a big fan of either, but...
Almond Joy


Annoying alarm clock, or loud?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Annoying alarm clock

Mugged or burglarized?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Burglarized

Have one close friend or many friends that you aren't close to?


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Many friends I'm not close to

Adam Sandler or Owen Wilson?


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Eww. Owen Wilson.

Leaving everyone you know behind to start a new life somewhere far away, or being stuck with the people you know now for the rest of your life?


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

Leaving everyone you know behind to start a new life somewhere far away.

France or Germany?


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Starting a new life somewhere far away

Steve Carrell or Rainn Wilson?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Steve Carell. He's cool.

Sing-Off or American Idol?


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol yeah,

American Idol

Sorry to MJM58, I overlooked your post, I'll put it back out there;

France or Germany?


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

Germany.

Would you rather be a fairy or a mermaid/man?


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

Fairy. 

Coffee or tea?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Whatever you feel like making for me 

Left or Right?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Left

snowboard or ski?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Ski

Turkey or Chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Turkey. I even eat it as cold cuts :lol.

Cranberry sauce or applesauce?


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

Applesauce.

Apple juice or orange juice?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Orange juice.

Strawberries or kiwi fruit?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Strawberries

Boxers or briefs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

briefs

Weekdays or Weekends?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

they're all the same cause i don't work at the moment...

long baths or quick showers ?


----------



## Brianiscool (Dec 13, 2010)

quick showers

gmail or hotmail?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

gmail.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Pepsi

Snakes or Lizards


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Lizard 

gitoni or foosball?


----------



## bettybetty (Sep 3, 2011)

foosball (whats gitoni?)


makeup or no makeup?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

bettybetty said:


> foosball (whats gitoni?)
> 
> makeup or no makeup?


Precisely, it's gitoni not foosball.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

none thanks. 

Baggy or Tight pants?


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Baggy pants

Pizza or Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## kikiwi (Aug 4, 2010)

Pizza, never had Spaghetti Bolognese

Comedy or horror


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Comedy

Tequila or Whiskey?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiskey

Skating or Skiing?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Skating

Winter or summer?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Summer

Clean or dirty?


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Clean.

Taekwondo or karate?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Karate

Rock or country?


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

rock


taking a bath with your rubber ducky or taking a bath with a rubber


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

No substitute for rubber ducky! (he's responsible for coordinating my drug deals also)


Talcum powder or beer-flavored honey?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Bee-flavoured honey. Nom nom.

Soggy bread or stale biscuits?


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

Soggy bread.

Giving up meat or giving up processed carbs?


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

giving up processed carbs

read the book or see the movie?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

read the book! (at least, read the book first, then see the movie)

school or work?


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

work

apples or oranges?


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

oranges

sand or gravel


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

sand

barefoot or shoes?


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

barefoot

cats or dogs?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dogs

Snow or rain


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

rain

hamburger or hotdog?


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

hamburger

big or small?


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

big

bagel or toast?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Toast.

Scrambled egg or poached egg on toast?


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

scrambled egg

peas or carrots?


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

Carrots

Eating pizza for dinner everyday or eating a veggie/hamburger for dinner everyday?


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Pizza, if I could get away with it!

ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

ice cream

soda or tea?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Tea

Ferrari or lamborgini


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

McLaren Ferrari

Put your feet on *Mars* or *Moon*?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ha, I just answered one similar to this. :b The moon.

Laptops or desktop computers?


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

desktop
blotters or window panes?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

blotters

Sausage rolls or pork pies?


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

pork pie

glasses or contacts


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Contacts

Orange Marmalade or Lemon Curd?


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

orange marmalade

even or odd?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd (kind of like myself :b)

Iron skillet or Non stick pan?


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

non-stick pan, easier clean up!

skype chat or text chat?


----------



## Dellio (Dec 16, 2011)

Trick question, Skype has many function's, video chat, voice chat and text chat. With SA I will choice Skpe text chat.

Tampons or pads?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Tampons, lol.

Rudolph or Frosty?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Frosty

Piano or guitar?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Guitar.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Pepsi

Coffee or Tea


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Coffee 

Books or magazines?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Magazines

Winter or Summer?


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

Winter.

Sunrise or Sunset?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Sunset

Short stories or Poems?


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

short story

holding hands or cuddling


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Holding hands 

Glass or plastic?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

glass, like the old coke bottles.



day or night ?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Night.

Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

STAR WARS !



cars or planes ?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Cars 

Black/white or Color photos?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Color photos

Going to the mountains or the beach?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Beach (though I've never been to either) 

Cursive or print handwriting?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Cursive

paper magazines or digital magazines ?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Paper magazines

Sitting at a bar or sitting in a booth?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Booth.

Humming or whistling?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Humming, it's easier.

Star Trek voyager or Star Trek the Next Generation?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

STV - star trek voyager


Spoons with ice cream in a cup 
or
Licking ice cream in a cone


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Ice cream in a cup with a spoon. 

Jazz or Country music?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Jazz.

Tea or coffee?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Tea.

Oatcakes or Crumpets?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Crumpets (dont have oatcakes here)

strawberries or blueberries


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

strawberries


which would you perfer
burps or farts
at the table ?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

burps 

beef or fowl?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Fowl 

Landscapes or Portraits?


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Landscapes!

Black mesa or aperture science?


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

Aperture. 

Mornings or evenings?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Evenings

Blue Lamp or Fridge Magnet?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fridge magnet.

Castle or palace?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Castle

Mac or PC?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Mac.

Rainy or sunny?


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

Rainy.

Spring or Autumn?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Spring.

Drink or drive?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Haha I'm not fond of either, but drink

blue or purple?


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I like both  but I choose blue

Sunset or sunrise?


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sunset

Pizza or Hamburger?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Pizza

baby or puppy


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

kitty. 

"U" or "I"?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I.

Salt or sugar?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

sugar
be hungry or thirsty?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Hungry

Boiling hot weather or Freezing cold weather?


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Definitely boiling hot weather.

Heatwave or Snowstorm?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

heatwave (not that i've ever experienced a snowstorm in aus)

morning or night


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Night

Paperback books or Hardback books?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

used to be hardback 
but have to say paperback

fresh food or processed?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fresh.

Hobos or ******?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

hobos, but i lub eberybody uke


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol! I guess I am not the only one forgetting the 2nd part of the post 

Run or walk?


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

run

bungee or skydive?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Skydive!

Pasta or potatoes?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Potatoes (of the jacket kind)

Jabba the Hutt or Jar Jar Binks?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Jabba the Hutt; what a pimp.

Ice cream or whipped cream?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Ice cream.

Eye Scream or Pi Screen?


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Pi Screen

L.A or New York?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

New York.

Rain or snow?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll have to say rain, I've never seen snow where I live.

M&M's or Skittles?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

M&M's, but I do enjoy me some skittles at times.

Butter or oil?


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

Basmati Rice

health or wealth


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Health


Pokemon Red or Pokemon Blue?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Pokemon Red, but they're both the same aren't they?

This green balloon? Or this purple one?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

They're pretty much the same game, except for the different Pokémon you are able to catch. :yes

I pick the green balloon since it has a more pleasant shape.

Football or soccer?


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Soccer

Winter or summer


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Winter.

Fruit or vegetables?


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Vegetables.


Frost or damp?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Frost.

Explosion or implosion?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Implosion


Coffee or Tea?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Coffee

Watch TV or sleep?


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Watch Tv

Paranormal Activity or The Exorcist?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

The Exorcist (tough choice tho)

seeing or hearing


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Hearing

Movies or music?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

music

legs or smiles


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

smiles

money or peace of mind


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

money

free shopping for a year or a free trip to 10 countries?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

free trip to 10 countries

power or fame


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

power.
dresses or pants?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Pants..(though I do love my skirts) 

Candle light or dim lamp light?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Candle

Ski or snowboard


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

snowboard I guess

nature or technology


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Technology

Dancing along to the YMCA or Dancing to the Electric Slide?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

YMCA all day

Frozen yogurt or ice cream?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

frozen yoghurt

natural or artificial


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

natural

automobiles or horse and buggy?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

automobiles

shyness or arrogance


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Shyness. (In others, definately. In myself...hmm what's easier to change?)

Immortatlity or healing powers?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

healing powers (who want's to live 4eva?)

physical pain or mental anguish?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

mental anguish

Beach or Public Pool?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Beach.

Showers or baths?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

showers. but baths are gr8 too ngl.
oranges or apples?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

oranges, bcoz an apple a day keeps the doctor away but if the doctor is beautiful keep the apples way, haha

village or town


----------



## libertad (Apr 12, 2011)

Village

inside or outside?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

outside.
be fat and pretty or skinny and ugly?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

skinny and ugly perhaps? (i like to be cool in summer lol)

quiet coast or noisy city life?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Quiet coast

Cardiovascular exercise or Resistance exercise?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

cardio

rock or electronic?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Rock

A book or a day living in the Robot Chicken universe?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Robot Chicken universe of course! (imagination not as good as yours, esp 2nite :{ 

sport watcher or sport player?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

sport player 

television or computer


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Computer, I don't have a TV.

You have an infinite supply of money, or the world is at peace with each other but you're broke and homeless.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

doh, i'm gunna have to say infinite supply of money (and try not to feel guilty because i can't imagine the other ever happening) And i would share and build a cave dwelling society for us guys for starters.. BTW i want your imagination mugsy..

unattractive and confident, peaceful and as close to enlightenment as possible?
or the sexiest, most beautiful person in the world?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

The sexiest, most beautiful person in the world, unfortunately appearance means to much to me.

Eat a bucket of live slugs or a person _(It's more ethical if you pretend you're lost in the woods)_?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Slugs. And how convenient to find a bucket full of slugs out in the woods when i'm lost.


Finding Nemo or Shrek?


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Finding Nemo

Cheers or Frasier


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Never really watched Cheers much, because it's not been on much here. So I'll have to say Frasier. 

Pens or pencils?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

pencil

dizziness or headache?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

never had a really bad headache in years (touch wood), so I'll have to say:

dizziness (considering i get motion sickness on a swing even)

prefer to burn to death? or drown? (oh macabre night it seems for me)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Drown to death.

Headphones or earphones?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i usually use earphones, but i prefer headphones.
facial hair or no facial hair?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

No facial hair, though it still annoys me that I can't grow it.

Underworld or Twilight _(The death of my imagination)_


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Underworld, though, I've only seen bits of it. I haven't seen Twilight at all.

Cow or chicken?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

moooooo

sprinter or long distance


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sprinter,

Strawberry or banana milkshake?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

strawberry (tho much prefer fruit smoothies)

fly to the moon? or deep sea diving?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Moon!

Drama movies or Comedy movies?


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

comedy ftw

trapped in the body of a cat or in the body of a dog (domestic for both)?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

the body of a dog

pink or yellow lemonade


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Yellow, I assume it's lemon flavor.

Cord or wireless mouse? Think of all the batteries.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Wireless.  My Magic Mouse is awesome, though not very suitable for gaming. :b

Cheese or cake?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Happiness.

Black or blue?


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

monogamy.

skittles or starburst?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Starburst. 

Mint chocolate chip icecream or vanilla icecream?


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Vanilla 

Live forever with vision and no hearing, or hearing and no vision?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Vision and no hearing, I couldn't imagine not seeing my fav things again

Gorillas or baboons?


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorillas.

Babies or puppies?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Puppies 


Popularity or Respect?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Respect

time travel into the past or future?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Future


Intelligence or Physical attractiveness?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

intellegence (did I spell that right? lol)

cruncher or folder? (re loo paper)


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

folder

art or science?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

art

motorbike or motorvehicle


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

Motorvehicle

The Hangover or Bridesmaids


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

The Hangover (haven't seen bridesmaids, but doubt it would beat it)

gym or swim?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Smile.

Magic or infinity?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

magic

rice cakes or chocolate cake


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Chocolate cake 

Bagels or donuts?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Donuts

Superhero or supervillian?


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bagel

Dog or cat?


----------



## seaghosts (Jan 27, 2012)

Superhero.

Horror or Comedy?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Horror because either it's a good one and I'll be scared or it's bad and I'll laugh

Glass or plastic?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Plastic

Getting burnt or getting frostbite?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Getting burnt


Negative truth or Positive lie?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Truth

Paperback or Hardcover?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Hardcover. 
Jeans or sweats?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeans.

Angels or demons?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Angels. 

Long sleeves or short sleeves?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

long.

violin or guitar?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Guitar.

Ignorance or insolence?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Insolence

Sex or violence?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Sex

dogs or cats?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

dogs

anxious and excited, or depressed and calm?


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Anxious and excited. 

Salty or sweet?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Sweet.
Boredom or tiredness?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Tiredness

blue ink or black ink?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Blue ink I guess. 

Poetry or photography?


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Photography.

Soda: diet or regular?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Regular.

Master or chef?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Master

Salsa or gazpacho?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Salsa

eeny meeny? Or miny moe?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

eeny meeny lol
horror or thriller?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

horror!

shiny or matte?


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Matte

Coke or Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Dr. Pepper.

Rainstorm or thunderstorm?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

rainstorm

blow dry or air dry


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Air dry

Bright pink or bright yellow?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

bright pink

day or night?


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

Night.

Summer or winter?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Overall, I like winter more.

Flower or flour?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Flour, I guess I kinda like cooking.

Morrowind or Skyrim?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Skyrim

Ally or Horde?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

dinner

driver or passenger?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Driver.

Green eggs or ham?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Both

Garfield or Odie?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Garfield.

Lasagna or spaghetti?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lasagna definitely. 

Grilled cheese sandwich or peanut butter and banana sandwich?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I've never had the 2nd one, so I'll go with the grilled cheese. :b

Horse or donkey?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Donkeys!

Trick or treat?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Treat

Junk food or health food?


----------



## bluec91 (Jan 20, 2012)

As of lately health food

milk chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

milk chocolate

camera or camcorder?


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Camera! More compact lol..


A bar or a club?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

club

sandwich or salad?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Sandwhich please.

Barbie or Ken?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Barbie

Chocolate Ice cream or Strawberry Ice cream?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Chocolate

perfume/cologne or soap?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

soap

the past or the future?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Future

Coffee or Hot Chocolate


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Hot Chocolate

intellectual disability where u are happy 
OR mental illness where u r not happy?


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Intellectual disability

Chicken or Turkey?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Chicken, turkeys pretty bad in comparison.

Watching 48 straight hours of "The Hannah Montana Movie" on repeat or reading her autobiography 10 times.


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd probably do 48 hours if I absolutely had to hoose one :/ 
Long uneventful life
Short but enjoyable life


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Short but enjoyable life

Flying or invisibility?


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

Invisibility.

I have to do this..
Acoustic Guitar or Electric Guitar?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Electric

Super Nintendo or Sega Genesis?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Super Nintendo.

Wii or XBOX?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Wii

Halo or Call of Duty


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Halo

Sweet or sour


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Sweet

Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Star Wars

Outdoors or indoors?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Indoors

Surf or sail?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Sail

Live movies or animated?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

live movies

cd or mp3?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MP3

MPG or AVI


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

MPG

Tablet or laptop?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Laptop

left hand or right hand?


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

right hand! 

blue or green?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

BLUE!

Kind of a gross question... but...

Use your hand or toy?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Since no ones taking the bait...

Apple Sauce or Yogurt?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yogurt

Scripted or reality tv?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

You are a sly one!!

Burger or brat?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

...burger?  I think..

Cool whip or ice cream?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ice cream.

Strawberry or vanilla?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Vanilla

America's most wanted or Cops?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Cops, I guess, but I'ven't watched either. :|

Discovery or National Geographic?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nat Geo

Fox or NBC?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Fox, more fun to ridicule.

Watermelons or squirrels?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

squirrels

Cheesecake or Ice Cream Cake?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Icecream cake!

Robe or wizard hat?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Wizard hat!

Camel or cigarette?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

A camel cigarette xD even though I don't smoke

Hot fudge or caramel?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Hot fudge 

Easter eggs or hot cross buns?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hot cross buns

Toast or Bagel?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I've never had a bagel, so bagel... I think. :sus

Travel around Asia or Europe?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Asia

Curly or straight hair?


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Curly

Sun or snow?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Snow

Big Brother or Survivor?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Survivor...? I've never watched either lol 

Step brothers or American pie?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Step Brothers!

Good or bad?


----------



## dunno1234 (Sep 3, 2011)

bad 

rape or murder?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Murder.

Kill or be killed?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Be killed

Window seat or aisle seat?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

If it's anywhere besides an airplane, I'll take the window seat 

Family guy or American dad?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Simpsons, game over.


----------



## dunno1234 (Sep 3, 2011)

Game over or insert coin?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Insert coin.

Change or start over?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Change.

The Matrix (1st movie only) or Inception?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

The Matrix, neo.

Pizza hut or dominoes?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Pizza Hut.

Red or Blue?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Blue

Glitter or litter?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Glitter

Crazy or not?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Crazy! 

American animation or Japanese animation?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

American animation

American food or Japanese food?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

American

North or south?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

South.

Ghosts or busters?


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Busters

Rock or Roll?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rock. 

Dress or skirt?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Skirt.

... what or how??


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

How!

Kill or be killed??


----------



## Kittycake0011 (Mar 8, 2012)

Kill >_>""

Macaroni or Cheese?


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Why cant I have both? ='(....Cheese

baked or fried?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

fried

Hitler or Bush Jr.?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Bush Jr.

Tacos or burritos?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Burritos!

Love or balls?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Balls  lol Jk, I'll take love 

Cartman or Kyle?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Cartman, Kyle's a wet blanket

Homer Simpson or Bart Simpson?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Bart....

Dark or white chocolate


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

white

Genuine smile or genuine laugh?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Genuine smile.

Bite or lick?


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Bite
Mountain or beach?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

mountain

colourful or black and white


----------



## Kittycake0011 (Mar 8, 2012)

Colourful


Tiny or Big?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Big.

Orange juice or tacos?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Orange Juice

Hamburgers or Hotdogs?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Hotdogs with pickles and ketchup and mustard on them *-*

Adventure time or regular show?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Haven't seen either, so I'll pick Adventure Time? 

Music or food?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music :boogie

Basketball or Football?


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

Football

Obama or Romney


----------



## BrandyI (Apr 1, 2012)

Obama

Family Guy or American dad?


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

Family Guy

South Park or Futurama


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

South Park
Skirts or Pants


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Pants

Paper or plastic?


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Plastic.. I'm killing the environment.. ;-;

-

Snow White's Seven Dwarfs or The Smurfs?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

The dwarves. Smurfs are creepy.

Water fountain or chocolate fountain?


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Water fountain
Android or blackberry?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Andriod

Disney World or Disney Land?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Disney World. I've never been to Disney Land. lol

Knife or sword?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sword.

Coffee or beans?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Depends what kind of beans? I'll go with coffee.

Reddit or 9gag?


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Reddit o:


dA or Elfwood?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

dA

Makeup or no makeup?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No makeup

Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ice Cream

Reading or Watching TV ?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Watching tv!

Sleeping with eyes open or closed?


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Closed :blink



Scented candles or gel fragrance


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Scented Candles

Sex wise:
Pictures or Videos?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Scented Candles
> 
> Sex wise:
> Pictures or Videos?


Videos, but i rather a very good pic over a good video.

Fashion Shirts or Freestyle.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freestyle

Sci fi or Comedy?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

comedy

blonde or brunette?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Brunette!

Flesh or blood?


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Blood.

Flying or shape-shifting?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Flying


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Suppose I'll answer the previous one again.  Flying.

Earth or fire?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Earth. :stu

Rain or sunshine?


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Rain
The power of time controller or the power of space controller?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

The power of time controller

Snuggie vs robe


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

A robe xD I wouldn't be caught dead wearing a snuggie

Piano or guitar?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guitar

Bar or Liquid Soap?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Liquid soap. 

Music instrumental songs or vocal acapella songs?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Music instrumental songs

Pie or cake?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Cake

Cats or Dogs


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Cats!

Naked or clothed?


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Naked

Ron or Vodka?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

none, I don't drink

Harry or Harold?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harry

Hunting or Fishing?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Fishing

Sleeping or awake?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Awake

Dreaming or fantasizing?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fantasizing (Dreams could wake me up and I needs mah sleep)

Pepsi Max or Pepsi Next?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Next

'70's Mustang, or '12 Mustang?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

'12 mustang 

1969 camaro or 1969 Pontiac gto Judge?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

gto ALL THE WAY!

Being naked with reason, or just to be naked?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

With reason :3

Trolls or gnomes?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Gnomes!

Internet memes or not?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Not.

US Citizenship, or Moon Citizenship?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

US citizenship

Aliens or zombies?


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Aliens!

Clothed or nude?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Nude... when I can.

Spongebob Or Patrick?


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Patrick

White Chocolate or Dark Chocolate?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Neither really. But if I had to choose, I guess Dark

White Meat or Dark?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i never thought about this lol. idrk lol
go clubbing or to a bar?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To a bar.

Concert or a Movie at a theater?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Concert!

Heads or tails?


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Heads

UK or US ?


----------



## Michael 0 (Mar 30, 2012)

US

Pilots license or drivers license


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Driver's license

Thick framed glasses or wired glasses?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Buddy Holly thick.

Twilight Zone or Outer Limits?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Neither really. never seen them.

Penn and Teller or Harry Houdini?


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

Harry Houdini.

Lindsay Lohan or your mother?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

LiLo

hugs or kisses?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Both, but kisses if I had to pick.

Shaken or stirred?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! Neither. Dont Drink.


Link from Zelda, or Mario?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Link.

Harold or Kumar?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Ew If I had to choose I would go with Harold

frozen yogurt or icecream


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

ice cream 

Haunted house or haunted hayride?


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

Haunted house, prefer to walk among the undead

Snow or Rain?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

rain, for now

Mystery or know-all?


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Mystery, interested in that a bit..

ask information to people or search by yourself?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Search by yourself

Eating alone or eating with friends?


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Eating with friends...
Sleeping or talking to friends besides you?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Sleeping

Get a lot of attention, or Give a lot of attention?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Get a lot of attention C:

Ham and cheese sandwiches or bologna sandwiches?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Bologna! Mmmmmmmm

Staying up late and sleeping in or going to sleep early and waking up early?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd prefer the latter, but I have a bad habit of doing the former. :b

Rainbows or ponies?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rainbows

:evil or :banana?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:evil for sure. He's so much sexier.

Balls or chains?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

chains

falling or climbing?


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

Climbing...

Intuition or Perception


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

intuition

truth or dare?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Truth.

Sexy or hot?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Hot!

playground slide or trampoline?


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Trampoline

Anxiety or Depression?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Depression.

Pizza or pie?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

pie

warm and rainy or cool and sunny?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Cool and sunny, I think.

Inkblots or butterflies?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Social butterfly high in the sky yo. WOOOOOO. 

What's up or waz up?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

What's up

French fries or onion rings?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

onion rings

large flat screen t.v. or movie-like home projector?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cake 

Box fan or ceiling fan?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

ceiling fan

pink & green or purple & blue?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Purple and blue

brown hair or black hair?


----------



## Vida (Mar 10, 2011)

black hair

5 ft 7 in. or 5 ft 10 in. ?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

5'10

Katy Perry or Christina Perri?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Katy Perry

Nike or Adidas?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nike.

Iced Tea or Lemonade?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Tea

Marrige first then kids, or vice versa?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Well since I'm pregnant and I'm not yet married, I guess vice versa. But the other way would have been nice *-*

House or apartment?


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

Apartment.

Bike or bus?


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Bike, when it's sunny and the wind doesn't blow in my face 

Basketball or football?


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

basketball

Sprite or 7-UP?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

neither

cowboys or indians?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Indians 

Hot chocolate or chocolate milk?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Chocolate milk

Rain or shine?


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Shiny rain.

Weight training or cardio?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

none..iam not lazy ...iam on energy saving mode LOL

traditional or modern or an amalgamation of both


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

traditional. Not a fan of modern anything really

Your old house or current house?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

My old... I miss it

Turkey or chicken?


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Chicken!

metal or rock


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Metal 

Hate or love


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Love

Ghosts or aliens?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ghosts! Aliens scare me too much :/ I'd much rather see a ghost


Your bed or his bed?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

My bed!

This or that?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

that!

Black or blue?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Black

Messy or organized?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Organized

Living alone or with a roommate?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Alone

God or Satan?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

uuhhhh neither :tiptoe 


Sweater or jacket?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

jacket

pen or pencil?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Pen, I think? Not sure. My username proves to be fitting once more. :b

Butter or oil?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

oil 

Which do you say?

soda or pop


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Pop

Moderator or member? (brown-nosing hehe)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Member

Spring, or Fall?


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

Fall.

Oreos or chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Oreos

Donuts or danish?


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

danish

sand or mud?


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Mud

Vanilla or Coconut?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Vanilla

Spandex drawers, or a Speedo?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Neither :lol

Desktop vs laptop ?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Desktop.

Man or mannequin?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Man

Hot dogs or hamburgers?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Hamburgers, but I usually prefer them if I make them myself.

Napkins or paper towels?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

fine linen.

land or water?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Water.

Curved or flat?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

flat (story of my life). 

movies or tv?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Movies!

Liquid or solid?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Depends. LOL

$1,000,000 all at once, or over a matter of time?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmmm...over a matter of time.

Cocoa crispies or cocoa puffs?


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Puffs  

Evanescence or Paramore?


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

Paramore.

Socks on when going to sleep, or off?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Off, always.

Sound or sight?


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Sight. 

Long hair or short hair?


----------



## TooLoud (Feb 17, 2012)

Long hair 

Breaking Benjamin or 3 Days Grace


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Never seen either, so don't know.

Short Term Memory Loss, or Short Term Memory Loss, or Short Term Memory Loss, or 
Short Term Memory Loss, or Short Term Memory Loss, or Short Term Memory Loss, or 
Short Term Memory Loss, or Short Term Memory Loss, or Short Term Memory Loss, or 
Short Term Memory Loss, or


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

I pick...... What was the question again? 

Finding a spider in your bed or finding your entire bath tub full of worms?


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Bathtub full of worms

Summer or Winter


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Summer 

Fallen18 or Loveless?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

fallen18. :b Sorry, dude!

Gold or silver?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Dont care really

Epilepcy, or Cancer


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Eh... epilepsy. :/

Pizza or something else entirely?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pizza.

Guitar or bass?


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

guitar! 

blue or green?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Blue of course.

Run 20 miles for exercise, or 2 miles from the cops for fun?


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

2 miles from the cops. The adrenaline rush beats the runner's high any day.
Pulp fiction or reservoir dogs?


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Good one, Reservoir Dogs

Relief or regret?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Relief. That was an easy one. 

Writing or reading?


----------



## Grails (May 1, 2012)

Reading

This may have already been asked but blind or deaf?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Deaf, I couldn't possibly think of never seeing again

No legs or no arms?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No legs.
My arms are more handy to me.

See through clothes, or purely naked?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

On a woman...It depends on my mood. :b Naked is better, eventually. Personally, I'd never want to wear see-through clothing. I think I'd rather just be naked.

Peanuts or cashews?


----------



## ShylyPolite (Apr 17, 2012)

Ah! Either means death, peanuts are slightly worse soo cashew!

Sweet or savoury?


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Savory

Baths or showers?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

showers

Ladies:
Tall dark and handsome, or short powerful and rich?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

sorry but.. tall, dark and handsome. 

Guys: petite and cute or tall, blonde and beautiful?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh tall blonde and beautiful.

Im a blonde kinda guy.

Cell phones or land lines?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Cell phones.

So Big dogs or Little Dogs?


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Little dogs 

Shoes or sandals?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Shoes.

Macadamias or pistachios?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Macadamias

PC or laptop?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Laptop

Ben 10 or Danny Phantom?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Ben 10?

Mac or PC?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

PC

Pacman or Ghosts?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Pacman.

Mel Gibson or kangaroos?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Kangaroos 

Spiders or Snakes


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Spiders

Beer or liquor?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Liquor by a mile.

A slap in the face or a kick in the balls? :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Slap in the face

Giant Spider or Giant snake in your house


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Giant spider

Mixed drinks or shots?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Mixed drinks.

Girl-next-door or femme fatale?


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

girl-next-door

head or heart?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

heart

Too tall or too short?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

tall

Genie in a bottle, or in a pair of your boy/girlfriends sexiest pair of underwear?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Genie in a bottle. :um

Swimming or riding a bicycle for fun?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

DC

Brunette or Blond?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Brunette


PC or Console? (games)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PC

AMD Radeon or Nvidia.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Neither. Don't know who/what it is.


Summer, or Winter?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Winter.

Plains or trains?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! Planes

Chocolate, or Vanilla?


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Vanilla

Fruits or vegetables?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Fruit


Pie or Cake


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Cake!

Grannie pants or thongs?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmm, not sure really. I think I'd prefer a thong. Although a fat guy in a thing is kinda gross I think.


Anne Hathaway, or Julia Roberts?


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Anne hathaway

Bread or toast?


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Toast. :clap

Sugar or Spice.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

And everything nice.


This or That?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

anything but _that_.

3d or not 3d?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

In my town, NOT!

Do you favor the Union, or the Confederacy?


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

The Union. 

Jam or jelly?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

What's the difference?

Truth that hurts? Or lies that make you think you're happy?


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

"The primary difference between jam and jelly involves the contents. Jam is made from whole fruit, meaning every edible part of the fruit is involved, while jelly is made from fruit juices. Jam is a thick, chunky spread, while jelly is a thinner, more evenly-textured spread. Jams may include things like seeds and pieces of fruit skin which create a very distinctive texture, setting them apart from jellies. Because jam includes whole fruit, it tends to have more of the vitamins and minerals found in the parent fruit, and it is also usually only made with one type of fruit, whereas jellies may involve a blend of juices."

Truth that hurts.


Real or fake maple syrup?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Real

Windows 8 or Windows 7?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

7, Haven't tried 8 yet.

King Crimson or Queen


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Queen

1% or 2%


----------



## dave420 (Nov 5, 2012)

2%

beer= american domestic or import?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Neither, don't drink.


Girls:

You're "Bo" pops the question before or after 5 months of dating?

Guys:

Pop the question before of after 5 months of dating?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

For a birth? Before.

Headphones or earbuds?


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

earbuds.

laptop or desktop?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Desktop

Burial or cremation ?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Burial

infinite Money or infinite wisdom?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Infinite wisdom.

Mars or Venus?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Mars

Computers or weapons?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Computers.

Coupe or sedan?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

sedan

Europe or America ?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Sedan ?!?

Europe.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

America

All or Nothing?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

nothing.

Wolves or tigers?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Wolves.

Fatboy slim or slimboy fat?


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

Fatboy slim

Twilight or 50 Shades of Grey


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Let me choose none please.

Hydrophobe or hydrophile?


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

hydrophile

new york or cali?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

New York.

Rebels or traitors?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rebels

Moths or butterflies ?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Butterflies.

Airplane for long trips, or road trip?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Depends on the scenery, probably air plane

Desert or rainforest ?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Rainforest

Movie or film?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Film.

Doris Day or Karen Carpenter?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Karen Carpenter

Democrats or Republican ?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Democrats

Snow or Sunshine?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Snow.

Hot tea or iced tea?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Iced.


Sunny day with high winds, or rainy day with no wind?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rainy day

Spiders or mosquito's ?


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Vastly prefer spiders. Have you ever been up north where the mosquitoes are like swarms of bees? Horrendous!

North Pole or South Pole


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

South pole

Tropics or tundra ?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

South pole

Tropics or tundra ?


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Tundra 

Up or WALL-E.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

UP 

Xbox or PS3 

(Alternative: Coke or Pepsi)


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Coke (Never played Xbox or PS3)

Milli Vanilli or Vanilla Ice ?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

vanilla ice

hoes or prostitutes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

prostitutes though I prefer the lady of the night

Snicker or mars bar ?


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Snickers!

Girls or boys? LOL.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

hmm... Girls I guess.

Planes, or trains?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

planes

tv or internet


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Both, I need both.

Smoking or drinking ?


----------



## Dragonfly2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Neither thanks..
Up or Down


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

up thankyou

left or right ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

right


horizontal or vertical?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

vertical

slow or quick ?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Slow

:b or  ?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

:b


Rock or Pop ?


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Pop

Whisky or Scotch


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

None. Liqueur.

TPBM or TPAM?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

TPAM


SPAM or HAM?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

SPAM, maybe.

RAM or ROM?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

RAM


Cats or Lions?


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Cats.

Madagascar 3 or Ice Age 4?


----------



## Floatingstarbuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Ice Age 4.

melting chocolate or frozen banannas?


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Melting chocolate

Listening to Rush Limbaugh show 24/7 for a year or pushing yourself to be on a social group of friends for a year ?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Pushing yourself to be on a social group of friends for a year


Live or Recorded ?


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Do you mean music recorded(studio) or live ? If so, recorded(studio)

SNES or Sega Genesis ?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

SNES,i guess.......

Ak-47 or M16?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Gta told me to choose M16.

Black or white?


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Black

Lake or Beach ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Beach

White or Dark chocolate.


----------



## SnowSunRainClouds (Dec 3, 2012)

Dark chocolate 

Water park or theme park?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Theme park.

60s or 70s sunglasses style?


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

um, neither... 70's if i had to choose between those.

hot chocolate or hot tea?


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hot chocolate.

Sun or clouds?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

clouds

Travel by:

Plane, or Train


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I love them both, hard to choose but plane.

Chess or check?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chess

Pizza: New York–Style (thin crust), Stuffed or Deep Dish?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

hmm, either really. BUT, if I had to pick... Deep Dish.


Which is to cold for you to handle:
Texas winter of around 30F, or New York winter of around 0F or lower?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

F? Degrees Celsius is what we use. I assume NY is colder.

Coursework or exam.


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Coursework. 

Ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I love them both, but yoğurt more because its healthy at the same time. 

Writing with left ot right hand?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Right.

Cat or Dog?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cat

Italy or France ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

France nicer weather and they planet trees so you can conquer them in the shade :yes

Spain or Italy?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Italy

Portugal or Spain?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

what's the difference? LOL

Own the car of your dreams, but it keeps breaking down?

Or

Have a horrible looking car that runs perfectly?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Gibraltar.
Yes I'll just paint it panzergrau

Door number 1 or the Pit of spiders?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know what door number 1 is supposed to mean but nothing can be worse than a pit of spiders.

Nail scissors or nail clippers?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Nail clippers

Hard Candy or Soft Candy ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard candy

Beef or Chicken?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

depends

a bunch of kids who behave well, but cost a fortune

or

one child who doesnt cost much, but behaves really really badly?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Definitely the bunch of kids who cost a lot but are well-behaved! hope they're nice! 

Burp loudly at a crowded library/quiet place

or

Fart loudly at work/school in front of one person you've met but don't know too well?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

You spent 2 hours for that question, am I right?

Acting rude or fake?


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

fake. i can at least ignore that.

star wars or star trek?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Star Wars old version.

Sex or abstinence ?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sex.

Mountain or mole hill?


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Mountain, mole's freak me out.

PC or Mac?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Mac.

Flute or tuba?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Flute. (I am a woodwind man).

Pepsi Max or Coke Zero?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Coke Zero

Powerade or Gatorade?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Gatorade

Intel or AMD?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Car

Rain or snow?


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Snow! <3

Fiction or Nonfiction?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fiction

Ice cream or frozen yogourt?


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

ice cream

swim or sunbathe?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Swim

Baked potatoe or mashed potatoe?


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

mashed potato

poodle or beagle?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Poodle 

Chocolate milkshake or strawberry (ummmmmmmmm MILKSHAKE)


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

chocolate

drive or fly?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Drive

Cash or card ?


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

card

fried or baked?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Baked

Salt or pepper?


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

salt

James Bond or Jim Carrey?


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Jim Carey
Dairy Milk or Galaxy?


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

dairy milk (organic only), haven't seen Galaxy in the US

ford or chevy?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Chevy :yes Fords are too common  

Alcohol or soft drinks?


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Alcohol. (debatable depending on mood though)

Fast food or a home cooked meal?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Fast food.

Kindle or IPad?


----------



## Spineshark (Mar 1, 2011)

Kindle

Condiments, fridge or cupboard?


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

fridge

plasma or LED?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Etch A Sketch. 

Charlie Sheen or Ashton Kutcher?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ashton Kutcher,

Monsters Inc or Toy Story


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Toy Story all the way.

From Ice age, Manny or Sid?


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

Manny, I don't mind a mammoth now and again. 

Super strength or super speed?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Super strength.

Heads or tails?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Heads

Fat head or fat arse ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

LOLwut xD I dont even know which to pick :teeth ima go random I prefer left to right to I choose Fat head 

Eyes or hair? ^_^


----------



## Miss P (Aug 18, 2013)

Eyes.
Red Bull or Monster


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Red Bull
Cookies or popcorn?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ummm if its freshlybaked still warm then definitely cookied ^_^

Animation films or real films?


----------



## Secret Sparkplug (Aug 18, 2013)

Animation all the way.

Read/watch book or the movie first?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Movie first (and never read the book) ^_^ 








^
mwaha I just made that 

Be the only person alive on earth or vanish at the same time as everyone else?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Vanish

Salty snack or sweet snack?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

salty snack, but sweet treats


start early or finish late?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Start early.

Jennifer lawrence or The begore meagan fox?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Jennifer Lawrence

Toe jam or belly button lint?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ewwww dont know what either is but they dont sound nice xD lol. Jam in ur toes sounds tickly tho so i'll go with that :teeth

A cuute baby monkey as a pet. Or an evil cat that scratches  [NOT TRYING TO INFLUENCE ANY VOTES HERE ITS ALL LEGIT!!]


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

An evil cat that scratches, because I'm allergic and that'd make it extra, super, doubly fun! No, silly monkey, a cute baby monkey as a pet. 

Hair: Long, short, shaved, bald, shining, streaming, gleaming, flaxen, waxen, curly, wavy, straight, permed, straightened, light, medium, dark, fluorescent, au naturel?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Dark and gleaming

Ability to read men's minds or women's minds?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

women's.

Baked potato or couch potato?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

baked potato

pretzel or bagel?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I've never tried either but Bagels look YUMMY :yes so i'll go with that 

Mcdonalds of BurgerKing (If I was u i'd choose mcdonalds)


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

BurgerKing. What is that monkey!

tambourine or triangle?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Tambourine 

Spicy food all time or sweet food?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Spicy food

Day school or boarding school? (if you had the choice for you or could afford the latter for your children  )


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Day school

Police or firemen?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Police... i'm in the ghetto

Ps3 or xobox (choose wisely child : < )


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

xbox360 is a ZILLION times better than ps3 just like xbox one will be a zillion times better than PS4 mwaha :yes 

Live forever but start with no money,
Life a normal life time but be the richiest person alive


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

both has downsides tho :T as a richest person ever id have mafia on my tail or something like that, it would be tense life as hell, also id probably get fat from all that food i could get (-.- ) but id choose that tho, living forever is just such a draag!

newest phone but rare calls or old as life phone but get many calls


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

New phone.

No limbs or being blind.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

That's a tough one...but I'd rather be blind and have my limbs than have sight and no limbs.
Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

waffles

mint chocolate chip hot fudge sundae or 
cherry pie with vanilla ice cream?


----------



## mSerenity (Oct 7, 2013)

Mint chocolate chip hot fudge sundae.

To love or be loved?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

be loved

lipstick or nail polish


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Nail polish.
Cherry cheesecake or triple chocolate cheesecake?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Cherry cheescake

a night at home with wine or a night at home with vodka


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

A night at home with wine.
Winding down with a good book or a good movie?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Good movie xD

Going back in time or going to the future?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Neither, both would be potentially very dangerous if they were possible. Especially going into the past.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

back in time

green lollipops or candy corn?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Never tried candy corn but I know its huge in America ^^ So i'll go with that  

Cheese burger and fries or pizza and friend? (Dam making myself hungry) T_T


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

pizza and friend

running from a tornado, or
running from a really big spider?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

housebunny said:


> pizza and friend
> 
> running from a tornado, or
> running from a really big spider?


LOL I meant pizza and fries not friend :teeth #ForeverAlone :teeth

Running from a tornado infact i'd sooner walk into a tornado than even attempt to run from a giant spider cus i'd just have a heart attack :yes (I HAVE A HUUUUGE FEAR OF SPIDERS) 
+ they can be rly agressive :c








(true story)

Xbox one + 10 Free games + lots of online microsoft points and free mcdonalds takeaway for a year. 
Or a nooby ps4 with no games or no extras!!! >: C
#Xbox4Lyf mwaha


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

FunkyMonkey said:


> LOL I meant pizza and fries not friend :teeth #ForeverAlone :teeth


:lol

Uh oh, I ate my friend

xbox

cliff dive, or
hot air balloon ride


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Hot Air Balloon Ride

Kiss a Muskrat or a Frog?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

a frog for sure, muskrats bite, but i'd have to clean my lips off with vodka and water afterward, you know, salmonella

swimsuit pulling down when you go to pull yourself up put of a crowded pool
or eight ball flying off the table and hitting you in the eye when you're playing pool


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

easy one. no doubt in my mind, 8-ball hitting me in the eye. would never want the swimsuit malfunction to occur in my lifetime!!!

vegan diet and cigarettes or carnivore diet and no smoking?


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

Carnivore diet and no smoking.

You hurting someone's feelings but never getting your feelings hurt or getting your feelings hurt all the time but never hurting anyone's feelings?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FunkyMonkey said:


> LOL I meant pizza and fries not friend :teeth #ForeverAlone :teeth
> 
> Running from a tornado infact i'd sooner walk into a tornado than even attempt to run from a giant spider cus i'd just have a heart attack :yes (I HAVE A HUUUUGE FEAR OF SPIDERS)
> + they can be rly agressive :c
> ...


Well, if Spiderman could be affected by a spider, so can this dude :lol.

ginger ale or root beer?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Root beer.
Shower or bath?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Shower.

Do you sleep on your back, stomach, side, or standing up?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

A crab when I'm grumpy.

Car, truck, motorcycle, or bicycle?


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

Car


Manchester United or Manchester City? 

(choose VERY carefully)


----------



## Quo Vadis (Dec 3, 2011)

Manchester F.C.

Germany or Italy


----------



## Snow76 (Oct 22, 2013)

Italy

Pirates or Ninjas?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Ninjas.


Ak-47 or AR-15?


----------



## angrychair (Oct 20, 2013)

AK-47 

Pugs or Corgis?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Corgis, but I love all animals! 

Neon blue hair or hot pink hair? (On a girl)


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Neon blue

Pepsi or Coca cola?


----------



## Quo Vadis (Dec 3, 2011)

coca

face or body


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Body?

Ps3 or pc games?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

obviously pc games  
ps3 or cleaning up dog poop in the garden -> cleaning up dog poop in the garden.
(ps3 sucks kthxbai)

Mash potatoes or jacket potatoes? ^_^

















I didnt wna post 1 with cheese and beans cus its unfair on the mash loool xD (+ it made me huingry) :/


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

mashed, and those look so good!

pity or contempt


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Pity

Night or day?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Night.

BMW or Audi?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

bmw

ride on a horse, or
a ride in a rickshaw


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Can I compromise in the middle and say ride in a horse-drawn carriage? I've always wanted to do that. Chicago has those and I believe New York does, too.

Ugg Boots or Crocs?


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Ugg Boots.

Cake or ice cream?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Ice cream.

Sushi or tempura?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

-googles tempura-
Ew :/ I wouldn't like either lol, I like the ice cream u mentioned above tho >: ) im gna cheat an choose that xD

Milkshake or soda? ^^


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

milkshake

cola or dr pepper?


----------



## xDandelionx (Oct 31, 2013)

Cola.

China or Japan?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tough one, Japan

Australia or New Zealand?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Australia.


Mocha or Latte?


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Mocha

Jazz or classical?


----------



## Cordell (Dec 6, 2013)

jazz

deaf or blind?


----------



## janey b (Dec 8, 2013)

Deaf

Smart or Pretty/Handsome?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

smart

burbs or downtown?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Downtown.

Milk or Bread?


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

I prefer milk in my coffee.



Hotel or hostel?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hotel o.o

Dancing or singing?


----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)

Ouch, I'm not good at either one of those.. Dancing.

TV or computer?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Computer.

Hamburger or Hotdog?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Pool.

Bungee jumping or skydiving?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Skydiving.....hearing a rubber band snap doesn't sit well with me. I'd rather have a parachute or someone to jump down with.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

^ let's say he said " spicy or sweet".
Sweet.

Shrimp or beef?


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Shrimp, since I don't eat meat.



Now or later?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Tea.

Gym or jogging?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't mind a two minute jog through a meadow with my kittens but if it's for more than three minutes I'll go with the gym. I take my kittens there too, a couple on each end of a dumbbell adds a kilo which brings me up to 22kgs each dumbbell, perfect for bicep curls and I can look at myself in the mirror and people think I am just admiring the kittens when really I'm checking out my perfectly sculpted upper arms.

Gold or black nail polish? On men


----------



## hereinaus (Dec 8, 2013)

Black


Left or right side of the bed


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Spaghetti.
Conan O' Brien or Jimmy Kimmel?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Jimmy kimmel.

Horror or comedy?


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Comedy.

Computer or Smartphone?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Computer.

"Colour" or "color?"


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Colour.



Sitcom or drama?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Drama

Stress or boredom?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Boredom.

Music or tv?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Never heard of salt & vinegar peanuts, so I would try that.

Coffee black or with cream/sugar?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Cream and sugar if I had to choose between the two

Hard or soft boiled egg


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Hard boiled. I like some over easy goodness but yolk running out of a boiled egg seems unright.

ski or snowboard?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

"over easy goodness" Haha! :lol 

snowboard

swimming in a pool or the ocean?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Ocean. There's more to see.

Dry erase or chalk?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Chalk .. o.o

Oprah or ellen?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Ellen.

Xbox 1 or PS4?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Chicken.

The Simpsons or Family Guy?


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

The Simpsons.


Treadmill or trail?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Trail.

Coffee or tea


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Coffee

Bus or Train?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

train. 

warfare or oppression


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh goddd ummm
Warfare i suppose ;-;

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

tea

paintball or airsoft


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Paintball .

Cats or dogs? :d


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Cats. Difficult to choose though.
Lions or Tigers?


----------



## 2pac (Dec 13, 2013)

Lions, just cause.
Juice or soda?


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

Juice, soda is bad for your health 

Books or movies?


----------



## bluejay380 (Jul 6, 2013)

books. 

jello or Hwhipped cream?


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Whipped cream. Though, you need both for a decent trifle.



Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sunday

Riverside or Seaside?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Either really

Mountain Forests or Open Land?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

mountain forests!

lake or river?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Lake!

Paint or wallpaper, for decorating a room?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Paint

pajamas or t-shrit


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

t-shirt

peanutbutter or honey


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

how bout both mixed?

lizards or newts?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Indeed, peanutbutter and honey is a wonderful mixture, so i will allow you that.

Ooooh, tough one, whatever Rango was.

Books, paper or digital?


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Do e-books count lol? Digital I guess.

Stove top or oven cooked?


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Oven cooked. 

England or Scotland?


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

England!

books or video games?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

hmmmmm, i grew up with video games, so yeah, video games.

Reality tv or Pokemon porn?


----------



## MyChi (Jun 30, 2013)

Hmm tough choice... :roll No, reality tv lol

Hotel breakfast or your own usual?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Hotel breakfast, since I typically eat nothing in the mornings. 

Classical music or dubstep?


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

At this moment, classical music. A spot of Messiah would be appropriate.



Man or mouse?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Mouse. 


Intel or AMD?


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Intel.


Mountain or Hill?


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Mountain

Hands or feet?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Hands

Muscle car or exotic?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Tea!

Edit: Wait, I was on the wrong page. I have no idea what that means but I like exotic things so I'll go for that option.

London or Paris?


----------



## snowberry (Nov 22, 2013)

London 

Donuts or muffins?


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

Donuts!

Electronic music or Rock/traditional


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

rock

hockey or soccer


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Soccer

Hip hop or screamo


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

Hip hop

Bread or Beer


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Beer

Thin socks or thick socks?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Thin socks

Frosty or Rudolph?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Frosty

something cold to drink or something hot?


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Something cold to drink.

Immortality or Invincibility ?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Either, depends.

HTC or Samsung phones?


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

HTC

Immortality or Invincibility ?


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Invincibility.

Oranges or Banana?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Oranges, definitely.

Beer, wine, hard alcohol, or abstinence?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Hard Alchool

Salvia Divinorum, Psilocybin shrooms, LSD or DMT?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

shrooms

clean out your desk or take out the garbage


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My desk .

History or math?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

History

Satin or lace?

HeHEHe


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Satin

Oreo or choc chip cookie


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Homemade choc chip cookies?

Ying or Yang?


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Yang. What is ying btw 

Christmas or Easter?


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Christmas.

Hardwood or tile?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Hardwood.


California or Florida.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

California ^_^

Mugs or Glasses?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mugs

Grand Canyon or Niagara Falls?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Grand Canyon

Light or Dark


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Light

cannon or canyon?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

ha, such a trivial thing yet it took me ages to decide.

Canyon

Long hair or short hair?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Long hair (girls)

NHL or NFL?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Meh definetely neither. But to answer, i'll certainly go with NHL.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

You didn't ask a this or that lol.

Samsung or Apple (phone)


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Samsung...eww apple

Comcast or dish?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Don't live in the US so neither.

TV or Internet?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

internet

Eggs or bacon


----------



## jabberwalk (Oct 15, 2013)

Eggs...

Laptop, tablet or PC?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

PC.


Banana or apple.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmmmm tough. Apple!

Sex or money?


----------



## jabberwalk (Oct 15, 2013)

I'd choose sex...but I don't have a special someone...

LOL I'll go for the money...


----------



## jabberwalk (Oct 15, 2013)

...

Hypocrisy or ignorance? Which one do you hate?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hypocrisy

Monkey or panda?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Starbucks

Peanut butter or jelly?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh crap! I used to eat peanut butter and chunky strawberry jam at every breakfast when i was 16... I guess i'll go with peanut butter.

Natural beauties or women with make up(aka birthday cakes for some cases)?


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Natural beauties. Even natural uglies are better than those cakes lol.

Chrome or Firefox?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Chrome.

Chocolate or caramel?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Both together with pecans.

Sex, drugs, or rock-n-roll?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Drugs

Nikola Tesla or Thomas Edison?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Tesla

ADM or Intel


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

AMD, although ADM are ok too. 

Pizza or Hotdog?

(Also, Edison was a bollox, Tesla was the real genius)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

PIZZA!

(Dang, I'm hungry...I think we have stuff to make some, too...)

Soup or salad?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Soup


Ben Stiller or Will Ferrell?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Ben Stiller. 

(Will Ferrell can be funny at times, but he can really annoy me at others. And my mom never fails to comment on how "handsome" she thinks he is. I will never allow her to fix me up with anyone.)

Yin or yang?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Yin
(I dont know which is what, or if there even is a difference, but yin sounds cooler)

Two skinny pillows or one fat pillow?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

one fat! 

fast or binge?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Binge!

Top or bottom of a bunk bed?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Bottom

Ride around on a giraffe or giant caterpillar?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Caterpillar. I'm afraid of heights. And I'm envisioning this guy and figuring he'd move pretty slowly...










Snowman or snow fort?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Snowman.

Claustrophobia or arachnophobia (which one you have more)?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Definitely arachnophobia, man i'm a little sissy when it comes to spiders, my one true weakness. 

Bath or shower?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

shower!

1 handmade bowl or 1 whole set from walmart?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Handmade bowl gotta be better than the crap that they sell at Walmart. 

Wedges or chips?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

chips

popularity or health?


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Health.

Hellmann's or Miracle Whip?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

U lhm miracles whip ? Lol

Cereal in morning or bacon?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

bacon

half brother or step brother?


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Brother

Burnt alive or buried alive?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Getting morbid on us, huh Cubone?

Buried alive…in ice cream. :clap

Japanese Anime or Western Animation?


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

That's a tough one but I'm going to go with western animation.

Hot weather or cold weather?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

hot

common cold or allergies


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Allergies

Christmas Eve or New Year's Eve?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Christmas Eve, oh definitely 

Sound or Sight?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Sight, although I don't know what I'd do without music :afr

Talent or Idols?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Talent

Foon or Spork?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

spoon

potato cannon or squirt gun


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Potaatoh canon :<<
* shoots errywheerree*


Chicken or vegetable lunch?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Chicken.

Calling or texting?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Calling

Jeans or Tracksuit bottoms?


----------



## Indiana Jones (Nov 29, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


> Calling
> 
> Jeans or Tracksuit bottoms?


Jeans.

Indiana Jones or Han Solo?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Indiana Jones.

Sylvester Stallone or Arnold Schwarzenegger?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Sylvester Stallone because there's a french parody of a Rocky scene by a Quebecker who dubs over there voices and the whole thing is funny. Whenever i see Stallone, i instantly laugh!

Milk chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

dark

sleep or food


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Food.


Amazon or Ebay.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Amazon.

Pop or metal?


----------



## Jack Jackson (Dec 16, 2013)

Metal

Nike or Adidas?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Nike

Puppy or kitten?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

fg

kittens or puppies


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

Kittens!!

Movies or tv series?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Thats actually very tough.... movies offer more variety, less restrictions, so movies.

Pony or Donkey?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ponyy..love moonwalk pony xD

Miley Cyrus or rebecca black? Choosee


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

black. 

dark chocolate or imitation vanilla


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

dark chocolate

CD or download (music)?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Usually download unless it's an artist I really like

Shower or bath?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Shower.

Techno or pop?


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Techno.

Party or Work?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Party for sure

New Wave or Soft Rock Music?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Soft Rock.

You choose: I post a Miley Cyrus gif or a Rebecca Black gif.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Miley cyrus :3 

Katy perry or lady gaga?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

arnie said:


> Soft Rock.
> 
> You choose: I post a Miley Cyrus gif or a Rebecca Black gif.





Kalliber said:


> Miley cyrus :3


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

arnie said:


>


Lmao


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

karenw said:


> Perry
> 
> Any eggs or free range?


any

polar bear dives or rock concerts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mathematics or Chemistry?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Chemistry

Turkey or chicken?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

batman can said:


> Chemistry
> 
> Turkey or chicken?


Chicken.










Chicken or turkey?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Chicken.

Short hair or long hair?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Kalliber said:


> Chicken.
> 
> Short hair or long hair?


You asked for it:


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

arnie said:


> You asked for it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my...
so I'm guessing you want bald?

Orange or Strawberry?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Orange.

Let's keep going with fruit. Apples or kiwi?

As an aside:


lifelikeahole said:


> polar bear dives or rock concerts


I did my first polar bear dive, I'll do it again for sure. And rock concerts always. Even better if it's got a pit. I may have SA but I still enjoy good pit.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Kiwi

William Or Tiger?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Tiger

Glasses or Contacts


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Glasses.

Sexy girl or Sexy horse?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Sexy girl.


Los Angeles or New York city.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

arnie said:


> Glasses.
> 
> *Sexy girl or Sexy horse?*





Tokztero said:


> Sexy girl.
> 
> Los Angeles or New York city.


L.A. and why not both?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

arnie said:


> L.A. and why not both?


OOohh Hell no. :wife I would ride that all day long. :lol


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My guilty pleasure lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Xbox One or PS4?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mathematics or Physics?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Physics

Xbox One or PS4?


----------



## Jack Jackson (Dec 16, 2013)

PS4

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Weather>Cold or Hot?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot

Laptop or Desktop?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Desktop
Cooking or eating?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Eating.. 

Facebook or tumblr?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

myspace


soup or stew


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Stew.


Silent Hill or Resident Evil.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Neither

Which is the proper title?

Pink or Salmon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Offline or Online?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh anon, at least answer mine.


Online.

Blue or Red?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Blue.

DreamWorks or Pixar?


----------



## maryaisleen (Jan 14, 2014)

Pixar

Mario or Luigi?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Princess Peach

Is it pronounced
to"MAY"to, or to"MAA"to?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Toe mat o

Underpants over trousers or underpants on head?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

hahahahah... ohh my tummy. hahahah.. okay.. ummm.. I think i'll go with underpants on head. 

poetry or prose?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Prose, the main reason i love Cormac McCarthy.

Touchpad or mouse?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

mouse

handwriting or typing?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Handwriting

Left or right Twix ?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Break each in half and form a hybrid!
To answer the question though, Thas.

Pool or snooker?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Pool cus its easier ^_^

Cartoons or films?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

mmmm... Films. (and cartoons)

Theatre or opera?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Theater. 

Sandwich or burger?


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Burgers

Driving or walking?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Walking

Grey's Anatomy or Private Practice?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Private Anatomy (_ive never watched either_)

Clint Eastwood or Baked Beans?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

mmmmmmm baked beans (with melted cheese) \(^_^)/

Soda or tea/coffee?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Tea. Iced tea.

Ironing, steaming, or saying oh just screw it, and leaving it wrinkled?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

My clothes just dont ever get wrinkled, they're cool like that. So....

This:





or:


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The first one, Lisa Mitchell. I like the echo effect they put on her voice (or whatever you call it when the lead singer's voice is doubled,) and the magical, whimsical quality of the video. And I've never liked Bruce Springsteen, anyway. Lol.

Rock, pop, punk, metal, country, classical, jazz, or other?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

You...you...you...dont....dont like Bruce? But...he's... Bruce Springsteen!

Moving on from that nastiness, _other_. _Other _being "_a bit of everything_".

Toilet paper or kitchen roll?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

kitchen roll

banana hammock or hammock made by hippies


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

oooooooh, now theres a pickle.
Gotta go with the hippy hammock, they have a thing with hammocks like....omish people and barns..or something.

Relentless dog barking at night or the freaky '_sounds like a baby crying_' cat sounds?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

MuckyMuck said:


> oooooooh, now theres a pickle.
> Gotta go with the hippy hammock, they have a thing with hammocks like....omish people and barns..or something.


:lol

Cat sounds...they're both bad but at least there's a little mystery to the cat sounds.

licking your fingers after cheetos or wiping the orange dust on your pants?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Wiping, because as nice as it is to lick your fingers, they can get sticky and then things start to get really messy, its like a snowball effect, starts small then next thing you know everything in the house is sticky.

That sting in your ankles from jumping off something high or hitting your funny bone and getting that retardedly tingly arm thing going on?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

ankles definitely :lol so true, that cheetos build up is gross!

being shot with a poison blow dart or being stuck by a hedgehog that was secretly dipped in poison (be careful it's a dangerous world)


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

You painted a whole new picture in my head with that cheetos remark, man, involving toilets and....jesus...

Anyway, the hedgehog, because if its serious and you're going to die, at least you have a hedgehog to chat and have a laugh with.

Having an itchy nose when your hands are "unavailable" or trying to hold in a fart when in a inconvenient situation i.e. elevator, funeral etc...


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

itchy nose, definitely... I have experience in scratching my nose with surrounding objects when my hands are unavailable. Or i just ask someone else to do it. (someone familiar, of course ) But the other thing... well, there's only one way out of that... 

Stepping into a wet spot on the floor when you have socks on or touching a sticky, unidentified, cold, gooey thing on the doorknob?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Umm touching the doorknob xD
Oh mmerh gurd

Belly ache or headache?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

never had a headache in my life so i'll go with that ^^

Live for ever? or life a normal lifetime but be a billionaire


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

I would hate to live forever, everything will lose its meaning, all your friends and family will die, anyone you love, desire in itself will be pointless and without desire life is pointless. Being a Billionaire, imagine all the people you can help, all the smiles you can cause. 
So Billionaire, for sure.

Hair in your soup or soup in your hair?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

soup in my hair.

smart phone or smart brain


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Smart brain then use that to get a good job and buy a smart phone 

Killer robot or Flesh eating dinosaur >: )


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

hmm that's tough...both are deadly. the dinosaur..no! the robot! no, the dinosaur. Damn, someone else take the question!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

dino

being in nature or being in a bowling ally


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Being in nature as in naked zulu warrior ppl with spears an paint on there body? Im not a huge fan of those lip plates so i'll go with bowling ally lol xD








On 2nd thoughts that sweetcorn hat does seem interesting :lol

Fighter jet pilot or sniper? ^^


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Sniper, thats the why!

Jelly or jam?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

jam!

to look good or to feel good?


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

To feel good 

Beauty or Brain?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Beauty.
Because ignorance is truly bliss, 'brain' is a curse.

Treehouse or blanket-made-camp-in-room?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

treehouse.

adventure or a nap


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

adventure, adventure...

Rolling or cartwheeling?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Cartwheeling~~~ weeeeeeeee~~~~

Food fight, or snow fight?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Snow fight!!!!!!!! (but only in December when its xmassy) ^^ 

Cruise ship or plane?


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Plane

Hot or cold?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Hot! 

white wine or red wine?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Red

Jesus Christ or John Travolta?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Jesus Christ

dinner for breakfast or breakfast for dinner?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Breakfast for dinner, i was one of those guys who ate cereal whenever he wanted, a real rebel like that.

Snowball fight or crabapple fight?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Crabapple...snowball doesn't last long enough

watch or cell phone for time?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Phone, i cant wear watches due to too much static electricity in ma boday. (_"Due to too"...sounds like a train, ahahhaha....._)

em anyway, The Lion King or Homeward Bound?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Homeward bound...I hate you for making me say that

running through the back yard in your underwear or sneaking into a neighbor's house?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Sneaking into neighbors house, i had to once to get my tennis ball, im talking right into their living room, i hid behind the couch because the son came in to watch tv, i was there for about an hour before he left to eat dinner. Such effort to get my ball back. Even worse, he was watching MASH!

Sliding down stairs on a duvet or playing "cant touch the floor"?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

never played count touch the floor before o.0 but sliding down the stairs on a duvet / pillow is epic (we still do it sometimes when we go to grans) :lol me my 23 yr old sis and my 19 yr old cousin (she has a kid of her own) 
sometimes my 4 yr old bro asks to play an were like no its for big ppl >: D

anyway Sausage sandwhich or beef burger? ^^


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Sausage sandwich. With ground mustard and sauerkraut.

Walking on a bed of hot coals or eating a live bug?


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Hot coals (vegetarian).

Losing an arm or losing a leg?


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

losin an arm

basketball or football


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Basketball, it's one of the few decent sports for me.

Raincoat or umbrella?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Umbrella, I dont think i've seen any1 wear a raincoat for years (except at water theme parks to protect ur clothes from the water rides) 

Ability to fly or ability to go invisible? ^^


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Oooh, tough one... I'd like to do both, please. Go invisible, I guess. 

Own a sloth or a pot bellied pig?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

pot bellied pig....cause if i got bored with it , i could eat it, i never tried sloth, also spiderpig from the simpsons movie come's to mind..

a rainy night with thunder lightning or a sunny day....?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tough question!! but I'll go with sunny days

Frozen yogurt or ice cream?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

yogurt.

angry ninjas or happy pirates


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Angry ninjas cus ninjas are asian :yes 

Eat dog food for $50k or decline?
#OmNomNom u know u wnt ittt


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Definitely for $50k, I'd probably even try it for a hundred 

Headphones or speakers?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Headphones!

Being too cold or too hot?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Hmm...tough one. I'll say too cold. Although when it actually is too cold I'd probably change it to too hot, oh well :roll

Sword fight or pillow fight? ^^


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

pillow fight although after awhile my sis takes it seriously and dam do pillows get powerful with some force behind them :lol

English bullmastiff or yorkshire terrier
u better choose the big dog cus I have one of those!! :yes


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yorkshire terrier xD


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for hating on my dog an banned for breaking the thread :cry lol 

a week in paris or a week in LAS VEGASSSS


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Paris (I've already been to Vegas.)

Envy, greed, gluttony, lust, pride, sloth, or wrath?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

_I think you're breaking the rules.....im telling._

Wrath

Relish or Dijon mustard?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mustard for sure

Tumblr or twitter?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Twumblr.

Hahaha. Jk. Now, that probably *was *breaking the rules! So I'll say twitter because tumblr drives me crazy when I have to keep scrolling down to see things, while it takes a day and a half for the images to load.

But I don't think you have to limit yourself to two choices. At least, the OP didn't specify that....



batman can said:


> Pretty simple game. Choose between one of the options above and then add your own. I shall start.


*Edit*: Aw, rats! That blew my concentration and I forgot to add my own "This or That!" Luckily, MuckyMuck answered, too.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

I use neither, but Tumblr seems cool.

Rollerblades or bootskates?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

neither really. I cant skate.


McDonalds, or Home made Burgers?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Homemade burgers for sure, uhm uhm uhmmmmm

Waking up with a ridiculously old lady in your bed or a tarantula?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oops xD

Old lady..forgive me :3: but eww spiders

Touching a crocodile or a snake?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Touching a snake, definitely... Crocodiles just aren't as smooth. and they're really, really scary. 

Wearing a red skirt or red, tight pants?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

I will probably be super sexy with both, wearing the red pants instead of shirt and a skirt.

Michaelangelo / Leonardo

I'm talking about the artists not the ninja turtles fools!


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Leonardo, because Mona Lisa is the only painting I know from either of them 

Ukulele or banjo?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Ukulele

Of course you know paintings by michaelangelo, Michelangelo is the dude that painted this other dude sitting there all fancy and naked being too cool and all and then god seeing how cool the other dude is so god gets jealous and wants to touch the other dude in the finger

Now a question that only truly educated people can answer

Pieter Bruegel the elder / Hieronyimous Bosch?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Im falsely educated, so... the washing machine sounding transformer guy, Hieronyimous Bosch.

Have your own gang of rowdy chickens who protected you or a little monkey that would steal things for you?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The monkey, always monkeys

Staying in and watching a movie or going to the theatre?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

theater 


goo goo dolls or cold play


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow. tough one. Both so good. ****. Goo Goo dolls. I can never get upbeat on Coldplay.. 

Iphone or Android?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Android : <

Bungee jumping or being in a room for 5 minutes with snake, spiders?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

(Aaah, do i really have to choose?) 
Bungee, just because i've never done that before 

eating uncooked seafood or eating a raw potato?


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Gee.. I guess there's sushi with uncooked fish and I like that.. 

Permanently have depression with no anxiety or vice versa?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Oddly enough, the depression with no anxiety. When i am depressed i dont care what people think and basically have no fear in doing anything, although there is the lack of motivation, but still, anxiety just makes everything, even the simplest thing, hell. Lesser of two evils.

A warm sunny summers day, sun shining, birds singing, trees full of leaves... or a cold, crisp winters day, frosty, the air is sharp and quiet, all wrapped up, the land is covered with a layer of thin frost?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The sunny summer day sounds pretty good right about now!

Trying to force a cat to take a bath or an angry dog to go for a walk?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Usually its the other way around for me, but anyway, i'd hate to try to bathe a cat.

Trying to get something tricky out of your eye or a thorn deep from your finger?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

CharmedOne said:


> Trying to force a cat to take a bath or an angry dog to go for a walk?


:lol

Tricky out of my eye.

Binge or purge?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Binge usually leads to purge, but binge can be fun...until you puke all over a bathroom and blame a sick child, at Christmas to make it worse.

Ear ache or toothache?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

MuckyMuck said:


> Binge usually leads to purge, but binge can be fun...until you puke all over a bathroom and blame a sick child, at Christmas to make it worse.


Eww :lol

Ear, I guess if I had to choose. It's easier to clear up and I might be able to do it myself with some oregano oil, whereas with teeth you need professional help.

Going to a bar by yourself or a club?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Bar, because its more normal to sit there by yourself at a bar, i would assume.

Sesame sticks or popcorn? _(I had this horrible dilemma tonight)_


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Sesame sticks

Lampshade or boxer shorts on your head?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

MuckyMuck said:


> Bar, because its more normal to sit there by yourself at a bar, i would assume.
> 
> Sesame sticks or popcorn? _(I had this horrible dilemma tonight)_


so what did you have?

Boxer shorts! Much less painful! Wait, are they clean? If not, lampshade.

Making out with gila monster or mexican bearded lizard?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

They're actually both very attractive, but Gila Monster has a nicer smile, therefore, Gila Monster.

(_I had Sesame sticks, im addicted to the stuff._

Swinging on a normal swing or a tire/sack swing?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^Good choice on the sesame sticks! 


housebunny said:


> Boxer shorts! Much less painful! _*Wait, are they clean? *_ If not, lampshade.


That's entirely up to you! 

Sesame Street or Mr. Rogers?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Sesame street, never heard of Mr Rogers.

Dancing in a kids pool full of jam or on a trampoline in nothing but your socks?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Kids pool full of jam, but both sound like fun, actually. :yes

Mr. Rogers was a children's talk show host who spoke slowly in a very soothing voice. He was well-known for always changing into a cardigan sweater when the show started and singing a song that asked, "Won't you be my neighbor?" This is actually a pretty nice video of one of his songs...






Sticking your big toe in a box full of starving mice or a bowl of hungry leeches?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Leeches, as horrible as it sounds, because they will basically just suck your toe whereas the mice could eat it off altogether, so you'll be walking all wonky.

_Mr Rogers seems cool, has a Carl Sagan vibe to him. Trippy video by the way._

Which would you find more scary; Hitler holding a towel for you as you get out of the shower, saying "_Guten Tag_!" all creepy and **** or awaking to Mother Theresa standing at the end of your bed with a machete?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Mother Teresa.. anyone with a machete would scare me lol.

Eating pizza with mustard, or sardines?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I've never tried mustard but I love mustard flavoured crisps (potato snacks) I know 100% I wouldn't like sardines suuuu pizza with mustard ^^

Accidentily stand on plug.








Or pay a $500 fine.
Do not pass go do not collect $200 >: ]


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Walking on a plug

Having a pidgeon pet that will poop on people on your command / a one night stand cuddling with me?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

One night stand cuddling with you,... yep, that's not weird at all, just two macho guys having a hearty cuddle....with some scented candles and Barry White on in the background, your typical guys night in. 

Having really long arms, like scraping off the ground, and short little legs or really long legs, ridiculously long, and short little arms?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Really long arms an short legs ^^ (no idea why but least I could reach stuff lol) 

Games or music?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

music for sure

almond or soy milk?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Almond

Day or night?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Night is the cool answer so I would go with Day.

Winning a bikini contest / winning I-have-the-biggest-mustach contest


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bikini contest, I don't have a moustache :b

Iced coffee or hot coffee?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Iced coffee, definitely.

Neck/shoulder rub, back massage, or foot massage?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Neck and Shoulder.

Marmalade or Jam?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jam!

Disney or studio ghibli?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Disney

Dog / Cat?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

cat, for sure :b

read the book or see the movie?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

See the movie. I'm a lazybutt. Lol. Crazy. I loved to read as a kid. You couldn't pry books outta my hands. Dunno what happened...

Tickle someone's feet or tickle someone's funnybone?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Feet, didnt know you could tickle a funny bone, thought you had to bang it on something.

Bender or Fry?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Bender

Getting ambushed by a gang of rabbits / ambushing a pack of wild turtles


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


> Feet, didnt know you could tickle a funny bone, thought you had to bang it on something.
> 
> Bender or Fry?


I meant "tickle a funnybone" figuratively. :teeth

Ambushed by rabbits. They're cute and fuzzy. Unless you count the rabbits of Monty Pythons--then I'd have to go with ambushing the turtles. Don't wanna lose my apendages...

Is your bellybutton an innie or an outie?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Innie!

Having a panda bear that waits for you in the bed to cuddle with all night / having a hairy hobbit leg that waits for you in the bed to cuddle with all night?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Umpalumpa said:


> *Innie!*
> 
> Having a panda bear that waits for you in the bed to cuddle with all night / having a hairy hobbit leg that waits for you in the bed to cuddle with all night?


Me too! What are the odds?!!! :b

The panda bear. They're cute. (Great. Now I do really want a panda bear to cuddle with at night. :/ )

A splinter in your finger or a stubbed toe?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Stubbed toe, painful but goes away, whereas a splinter keeps niggling away at you.

(_Niggling_, what a wonderful word!)

Custard or jelly?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Jelly

Canada or Australia?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Australia

Austin powers / Sean Connery


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Connery, with his awesome voice.

Keyboard or Guitar?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Keyboards, it's just easier to experiment with 

Heart or spade (of playing cards)?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Spade. I like playing cards black, like my men. 

The Sun or the Moon?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Gotta be that Moon, the stalker of our pale blue dot.

Bob Marley or Bob Dylan?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Bob Marley (That was a really hard question. I even broke out the yellow legal pad)

WW1 or WW2?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

WW1 then prevent WW2 unless im a German general then i'll choose WW2 and advice hitler not to attack Russia then we'd win the war WOO. Cept im british not German so DOWN WITH HITLER 

Russia or China?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Russia (Im obsessed with snow)

2001: A Space Odyssey or Blade Runner?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

I think I would go with Stanley Kubrick on this

Apocalypse now / clockwork orange?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I've seen both I think but cant remember what either are about  I'll go with apocalypse now because it reminds me of film directed by mel gibson - Apocalypto omg if u avnt seen it #BESTFILMEVER!!


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

^pssssst, you need to ask a question.

Getting massaged by a group of crabs / getting a hug from a sexy lovely bear.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

The bear, because if you manage to hit it off with the bear, then you can ride it around like a horse. They're just as fast. Imagine the money you'll save on car fuel, tax and insurance.

Willy Wonka or Bettlejuice?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Willy wonkaahh xD dat name... 

Being 10 again or your current age?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Being 10 again, definitely! I want some do-overs!!!

Would you rather be a snowman in the hot sun or a Gila Monster in a blizzard?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh that's a good one. I would die in both situations, but I'll got with the snowman.


Where do you prefer to live Argentina or Russia?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Argentina

Being the monster cookie / being Kermit the frog?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Kermit. I can relate to his whole "it's not easy being green" thang.

Justin Beiber or Miley Cyrus?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Miley Cyrus










Summer Olympics or Winter Olympics

Or the lesser known Autumn Olympics


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> Summer Olympics or Winter Olympics
> 
> Or the lesser known Autumn Olympics


Winter. Because I can be such a girly girl at times and I really do like the figure skating. I'm completely serious. It's a guilty pleasure.










Traditional American food or ethnic food?



IveGotToast said:


> Miley Cyrus


Is that Nicholas Cage? Oh man, that just makes that image all the more terrifying. Please tell me there isn't a gif of him with Miley's twerking turkey butt! Aw, who am I kidding? This is the interwebs--if you can even think it, it exists somewhere...


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Ethnic food

Losing your sight or losing your hearing ?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Hearing, thats always a tough one.

Be in a wheelchair or being a wheelchair?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Man, that's depressing. In the wheelchair (you didn't specify that it was permanent.)

Be reincarnated as a small fish in a big pond or a big fish in a small lake?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Isn't a big pond the same as a small like. So my environment is consistent, and the only real option i have is my size. So i'd rather be a big fish in a small lake. (I feel like I am being psychoanalyzed.)


Pillows or Blankets


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Both. I want both. I need both. Um, ok. Blankets. I could ball one up and make my own damn pillow.

Catching a housefly with chopsticks catching a squirrel with a lasso?



IveGotToast said:


> Isn't a big pond the same as a small like. So my environment is consistent, and the only real option i have is my size. So* i'd rather be a big fish in a small lake*. (I feel like I am being psychoanalyzed.)


Hmmmm... Good point.... Hadn't thought of that.

Me, too.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Both. I want both. I need both. Um, ok. Blankets. I could ball one up and make my own damn pillow.
> 
> Catching a housefly with chopsticks catching a squirrel with a lasso?
> 
> ...


This makes listening to Comfortably Numb an entirely different experience.

Housefly with chopsticks. Mr. Miyagi would be proud of me.

Cardigan or Sweater vest


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cardigan

Tim Hortons or Starbucks?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Starbucks because it sounds cooler, never been to either though.

Getting winded or poked in the eye?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Getting Winded (The eyes are the groin of the face)

Waffles or Pancakes


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Waffles with strawberry jam.


Maserati or Lamborghini?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't even know what those foods iss ...gurll... that second big word. 

Being a famous singer or famous actor?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Famous singer

Skittles or Starbursts?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Starbursts, skittles drove my teeth crazy. I used to put loads of skittles in my mouth and just suck them and once i was doing that as a kid, sitting in the back of my car, we were all going for a drive somewhere. I was going to sneeze and knew i was, so i tried to swallow them really fast but couldn't and sneezed them all over the back of my fathers head.

Your own custom cd or car radio while driving?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Good question, the songs on the radio suck, but when you suddenly hear something you like it's more fun then knowing what will be next.
I will go with my music anyway.

Lock stock and two smoking barrels / snatch?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Very very similar movies, hmmm, i guess Snatch.

(Agree regarding radio)

Baggie clothes or tight clothes?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


> Very very similar movies, hmmm, i guess Snatch.
> 
> (Agree regarding radio)
> 
> Baggie clothes or tight clothes?


Depends on who I'm trying to impress.  Typically baggy if I'm not going anywhere or running errands. I'm all about comfort. But going out's a different story.

TPBM doesn't bother spitting out the sunflower seed shells, just chews 'em up and swallows 'em, too.



IveGotToast said:


> Getting Winded (The eyes are the groin of the face)


:rofl

Never thought of it quite that way. But you're right.



MuckyMuck said:


> Starbursts, skittles drove my teeth crazy. I used to put loads of skittles in my mouth and just suck them and once i was doing that as a kid, sitting in the back of my car, we were all going for a drive somewhere. I was going to sneeze and knew i was, so i tried to swallow them really fast but couldn't and sneezed them all over the back of my fathers head.


:haha

Skittles. Sneeze the rainbow.

That's bad when it happens with milk in your mouth, too. Or laughing with milk in your mouth that shoots out your nose.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

What shells? Ive never come across sunflower seeds in shells and i eat them everyday, in everything. So true....or false, depending how you look at it.
(_now i have to go and google images of sunflower seeds_)

Oh and i just realized as i was about to type my question, you're in the wrong thread CharmedOne, get your act together woman!

Brazil Nuts or Walnuts?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Brazil nuts

sunflower seeds or Rogaine?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Sunflower seeds Olay

Metallica or Pantera?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Loveless said:


> Sunflower seeds Olay


:lol

Metallica

poisonous snake or poisonous toad?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Poisonous toad. 

Red or blue?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Red

White or Black socks?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

black

frozen corn or frozen peas?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Hmmm... Either, I like both. Corn, I guess.

Hot tub or swimming pool?



MuckyMuck said:


> What shells? Ive never come across sunflower seeds in shells and i eat them everyday, in everything. So true....or false, depending how you look at it.
> (_now i have to go and google images of sunflower seeds_)
> 
> Oh and i just realized as i was about to type my question, you're in the wrong thread CharmedOne, get your act together woman!


Or for Pete's Sake! That's the second time in the last month or so that I've done that! :doh And the last time was worse -- I did either a This or That or a True or False in the Answer with the Title of a Song thread. DOH! :eyes

and...










So Valentiney, right? I won't even eat them when they're in the shells like that. Such a pain. Not worth the effort.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Hot Tub for sure, sooooo chilaxing!

(Ah, ive never come across them in their shells. Now im actually eager to see what the shell taste like...)

Get beaten with a banana or a head of cabbage?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banana o_o" (...)

Playing on pc or console?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Console

Going outside in the rain and starting to sing:"imm siiiiinging in the raaain juust siiiinging in da rain"
Or going to the ghettos with uber white gangsta coolness and singing snoop doggy dogg yo homiies


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I love singing in the rain so that 

Twerking or doing the Dougie?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

I hate the whole twerking thing, so i choose dougie, even though i dont know what it is, but it sounds cooler and reminded me of the cartoon "Doug", which i loved as a kid.

Beans on toast or an ironing board?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Beans on toast. I've never had that, but I _*really *_hate ironing. I'm one of those people who can actually iron wrinkles _*into *_my clothes in the process of ironing other ones out. I'd rather use a steamer. Or just wear clothes a little wrinkled to begin with and let the wrinkles stretch out of them, lol. I just don't buy 100% cotton, if it looks like the "wrinkly cotton."

Wine, beer, hard liquor, or teetotaling?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Liquor

Coffee or Energy Drinks?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Coffee all the way....unless it's a coffee flavoured energy drink lol 

Hockey or baseball?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

Hockey

Bearing torn apart slowly by a crocodile or falling off a tall building in a dream?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Falling off the tall building in a dream is easier. You make wake up instantly. 

PS4 or XBoxOne?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

PS4

Sunset or sunrise?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sunrise 

Oatmeal or cereal?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Oatmeal, although i eat more cereal because its quicker, i still prefer oatmeal or porridge as we call it.

Dark chocolate or normal chocolate?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Normal chocolate xD 

Hmm dressing up as Madea or Miley cyrus to go around in public?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Madea. I don't have enough confidence in my body (or bad judgement?) to go around in a flesh toned bikini humping a foam finger.

Having to use a plunger in a used toilet or having to clean up vomit?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

hmmmmm, plunging the toilet, at least you can just look away. But when you're cleaning vomit, you have to get down on hand and knees to wipe it up, paying attention not to touch it.....ughhh the thoughts of it.

Carpet burn or paper cut?


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

Never heard of carpet burn before but I bet it hurts just as much as a paper cut..I'm not sure. XD I'll go with paper cut.

Twerk with Miley or throw eggs with Bieber?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Throw eggs with Beiber. I'm far too self-conscious and shy to twerk with Miley. And Beiber just seems irrational enough to be really fun to hang out with. Plus, he has the really good drugs (as long as I can duck out undetected when the cops come...)

Clip someone else's toenails or shave someone else's...back, I guess?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Ew lol x) can I say no?? I'd go with toenail 


Lick peanut butter off a homeless persons foot or cut off a finger??


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Lick the peanut butter off the homeless person's foot. I'm gonna need that finger to shove down my throat to make myself hurl after my peanut buttery tongue bath. (Or maybe I really _*won't!*_)

If stranded with no paper products available, wiping your quickly dripping nose on your own sleeve or wiping it on someone else's sleeve?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

my own....>.>...

use a public latrine or clean one, while it's in use


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I dno what a latrine is lol -googles-
EW erm if other ppl were using them then i'd prob rather use 1 than clean 1 while ones in use so ill go with that :yes

Be stuck with ur worst fear for 24 hours or pay a $5000 fine


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

worst fear? dont really know what that is.. er..
i guess ill take that though

would you rather be content working in retail as a cashier your whole life,
or study and study for a career that bores you only to make lots of money?


----------



## jennyrsand (Mar 3, 2013)

cashier.

would you rather take a bath in lemon juice with thousands of small cuts on your body or have boiling hot water splashed on you ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

bath in lemon juice with thousands of small cuts because I think it would be the less painful option

listen to music with or without headphones


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

. . . with . . .

Leather jacket or suede jacket ?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Neither.

Metal or plastic electric kettle?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Metal... there's something to be said about the classics!

Pjs or sweatpants


----------



## Guts (Feb 19, 2014)

you aren't allowed to say neither that ruins the game!

pj's! Like especially those whole one piece kinds! haha

emma Watson or emma stone :O


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Emma Stone.

Daniel Radcliffe or Rupert Grint ?


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

Eee rons ok ;u; lol

Uhm...cotton candy or gummy wormss


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Gummy worms.

Kindle or traditional paper books ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Paper books!

Salad or soup?


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

I like soup. My favorite is any variation of spicy tortilla, chicken tortilla, etc.

Cook a loved one a meal or receive breakfast in bed?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Cook for a loved one, never received breakfast in bed before.

Music or movies?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Music.

Black or white ?


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

Both??

Love or loneliness?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Love, easiest decision ever. Although im aware love can cause the worst kind of loneliness.

Ignorance or knowledge?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Knowledge.

Twist or stick


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^ I had to google this because I had no idea... So I'll go with twist...hit me... my life needs changes, tired of sticking with the status quo...


Cleaning a dirty toilet or scrubbing black mold out of a shower stall/bathtub? (thoughts of my roommate's bathroom a.k.a. "That place which I will never go" just popped into my head...)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mold ..or mould.

Emeralds or rubies ?


----------



## Bryher (Feb 28, 2014)

Emeralds, I like green things.

Oranges or Lemons?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Oranges for sure

Spring or autumn?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Spring - the autumn is nice buff but it heralds in the winter, which I detest.

Wear a hat/cap or not wear a hat/cap when going for a walk ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Depends if im having a good or bad hair day :lol 

Mcdonalds or BurgerKing


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Burger Kings no competition. 

Cuddle with a smelly homeless person or a tiger?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Tiger (cub)

To have children or NOT have children.


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

To have children.

Super speed or super strength?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hmmm tough one....but I'll go with speed!

Morning or night person?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Finger paint :b

Chocolate or strawberry milk?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Blanket.

Sleep nude or with PJ.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Usually nude... just not in the winter! 

Peanuts or cashews?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Cashews... yummy! 

To be or not to be?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

To be!

Lady bugs or dragonflies ?


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

Lady bugs cuz they symbolize good luck 

Ying or Yang?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yang. (I know a cute girl called Miss Yang) Ying, her sis is needy and clingy and has poor personal hygiene!:yes

Keep a diary or NOT ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Keep one.... just don't let anyone find it :um

Energy bars or energy drinks?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Neither.

Sand or salt ?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Salt... Salt on everything!!!

Blue cheese or ranch?

(I may be hungry)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

coffeehouse, always

batman or superman?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Batman.

Grilled cheese or PB&J?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

PB&J 

Prefer writing with pen or pencil?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Pencil.

Music or movies?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Music.

Drive or walk?


----------



## SapphireMeadow (Feb 8, 2011)

Drive

Sail Boat or Space Ship?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Sail boat.

Teleportation device or invisibility cloak?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Teleportation device.

Winter or Summer


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Summer for the most part

Dragons or dinosaurs?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Dinosaurs. 

Frozen yogurt or gelato?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Frozen yogurt!!

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Tea for now. I drank too much coffee today.

Blueberry or blackberry?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Blackberry. (Can't call on a blueberry though )

Running shoes or sandals?


----------



## SapphireMeadow (Feb 8, 2011)

Running Shoes

Cat or Dog?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Dog.

Lucky number 3 or 7


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

7.

Vegas or New York?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vegas <3

Squirrel or chipmunk ?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Squirrel :3

Card games or board games?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Board games.

Fiction or nonfiction?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Fiction!

Karate or boxing?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Karate

Here's a difficult one

Bob marley / Jimy Hendrix?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Marley.

Lennon or McCartney ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lennon 

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Pancakes all the way, the memories...waking up late and having pancakes waiting for you...ummmmm

Having a pet owl / pet crow?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Pet owl.

Sleeping with lights on or with people talking loudly in the room next to your bedroom?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

lol Lights on.

Zombie apocalypse or eternal life in one room, but games/food galore?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Uhm, I think life in one room with games and food galore. Zombies are gross. 

space or deep sea?


----------



## Jessicoco (Mar 1, 2014)

Space

drums or guitar?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Drums.

Chainsaw arm or chainsaw leg?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Chainsaw arm

Zoo or aquarium?


----------



## Elie (Feb 23, 2014)

Ying~ Dark colors or Light colors? (clothing wise)


----------



## Elie (Feb 23, 2014)

Elie said:


> Ying~ Dark colors or Light colors? (clothing wise)


 Oops ): wrong one. Zoo!
Dark colors or Light colors? (clothing wise)


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

Dark Colors...not to blend in the night, but to contrast during the day.

Would you rather be a rhinocerous with no legs or an alligator with no teeth?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Rhino with no legs. You could just roll around, having a laugh, whereas the poor aligator cant survive without his teeth, he is just a glorified belt then.

Charlie Chaplin or Bill Hicks?


----------



## Elie (Feb 23, 2014)

Charlie Chaplin o-o~

Music from the 2000's and now or Music from the 90's and below ~?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Music from now/2000's.

Lake fun or beach fun?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Definitely 90s and below, without a doubt. Everything is in decline now. It used to be about lyrics with meaning, accompanied by nice music. Now its retarded lyrics accompanied by catchy music.

Simpsons or Futurama?


----------



## Elie (Feb 23, 2014)

Beach fun ❤ I love the ocean. & Futurama ❤ Favorite Character being Bender

Having no feelings at all or Being incredibly emotional?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Being incredibly emotional :clap

Animal crackers: frosted or unfrosted?


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

frosted ^_^

insanity or death? :twisted


----------



## Elie (Feb 23, 2014)

Insanity~ :afr

Being great at Art or Being great at Writing~?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Art, that's my major. 

Onions as goggles or slugs as sandals? (Legitimate questions, folks)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Slugs as sandals

Super Nintendo or Sega Genesis?


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

Sega Genesis was better for platform games (as I remember, anyway), which I still enjoy on occasion.

Cook using a cookbook or figure it out on your own?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Figure it out for yourself 

Fried or scrambled eggs ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

scrambled eggs

Mrs. Butterworth's or Golden Griddle? :lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Golden Griddle

Ping pong or air hockey?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Air hockey!

Walking thru a park on a sunny day, birds singing, strobes of sunlight flickering thru the branches, people out and about....or walking thru a park on a frosty winters day, breath fogging, deathly quite, trees and grass covered in frost, crystallizing the world, the odd person walking by all snuggled up in layers of clothing?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sunny walk.

Autumn or spring ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Spring <3

Cake batter or cookie dough?


----------



## hester (Mar 8, 2014)

Cookie Dough ugh it's so good
Long hair or short hair?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Long hair - sheilas
Short hair - fellas

Gold or silver jewellery ?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Aww, that's a tough one. I'd have to say gold.

Have a penis growing out of your armpit or a clit growing out of your left buttcheek?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Neither 

90s music or 00s music?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

00s music, although I like many songs from the 90s too.

Robbie Williams or Robin Williams? :b


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Robin Williams is da man

Cardinals or blue jays??


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Blue jays

Big Bang Theory or How I Met Your Mother?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Big Bang Theory is great!

Sopranos or The Wire ?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

_Sopranos _is my personal favorite although i think_ The Wire_ is the greatest show ever made and probably will be for a long time coming.
So _The Soptranos_.

A million dollars/euros/monkey nuts etc... or all night sex with the most beautiful woman/man in the world?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Gotta love those monkey nuts  I'll go with that one, even though the other option is awfully tempting too.

Playing actual golf or a golf video game?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Golf video game!... easy 

Orangutan or gorilla?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Orangutan, they look awesome 

^^ or ^_^ ?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

The second one, smiles are always good.

Laughing uncontrollably from tickles or laughing uncontrollably at funeral/mass/old person falling etc...?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Funeral of someone unsavory.

Toothache or headache for a 12-hr period.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Headache, i hate toothaches.

Having an arse for a face or a face for an arse? _(Think about it)_


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the disturbing image :um I'll say a face for an arse.

Watching a movie 10 times in a row or listening to a song 300 times in a row?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Movie 10 times in a row! Probably not get sick of it as quick as the music

Donkey Kong or Super Mario Bros?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Super Mario Bros, no doubt.

Tetris or Minesweeper?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Minesweeper 

Pacman or Space Invaders


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pacman 

Angry birds or candy crush?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Angry Birds.

Mayonnaise or salad cream ?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Mayo.

Exercise or cake?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

good 1. EXERCISE (just)

Full fat milk or semi-skinned ?


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Full 
Green or brown?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Green! Always

M&Ms or Smarties?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

M&Ms, always M&Ms.

Having nothing to do or having too much to do?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Too much, idle hands and whatnot.

Bar soap or body wash?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Body wash for sure

Birds or squirrels?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

squirrels

Orange juice or apple juice?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Orange juice.

Mint or orange flavoured chocolate?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Orange chocolate

Milk chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Milk chocolate

American Idol or The Voice?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Voice - American Idol has gone weird with that screen and the floating supporters.

M and Ms or Reese's Pieces?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Reese's Pieces!!! So good.

Your familiar is a gun-toting eagle or a talkative wolf (moon moon).


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Wolf, an eagle with a gun is just asking for an accident, whereas i will just go drinking with the talkative wolf and we will have a blast, wolves are like that.

Having to wrestle Rosie O'Donnell in a giant tub of jam or a dance-off with Stephen Hawking?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Rosie O'Donell o_o" oh my

Twerk for facebook, or give a presenetation


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Give a presentation - Twerking on Facebook is forever!

fedora or sombrero?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Fedora, its a bit mire classy....or is it?
Yep, it is.

Trying to keep control of a runny nose or farty arse in a crowded area?

EDIT: "a farty arse" ahahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Runny nose, much easier to control 

Elevator or stairs?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Elevator. Stairs would break my knees.

No need to ever eat again or no need to ever sleep again?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

sleep definitely :yes = more gaming time >: D 

England or France?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

England.

Sleeping with 1 thick pillow or 2 thin pillows?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

1 thick pillow 

Cookies or cookie dough?


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

100% Sorcery

Burger King or McDonald's?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

McDonald's.

Rolex or Omega?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Omega, because it sounds cooler.

Relish or Dijon Mustard?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Relish.

Backpack or shoulder bag?


----------



## yellow Tentacle (Mar 15, 2014)

Shoulder bag.

Love or money?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Love

Cycling or hiking?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Cycling, I love it!

Standing on 1 foot for half an hour or jogging for half an hour non-stop?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Standing on 1 foot...Mathematics or Chemistry?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Chemistry 

Latte or coffee?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Latte, although I drink neither.

Do you prefer being hungry or being thirsty?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Hungry, for sure, being thirsty is hell, especially when sleeping and you keep having dreams of situations where you get a drink and its heaven, then you wake up and realize you still haven't got a drink, yet you're too lazy to get out of bed. Then you go back to sleep to have more fantasies of drinking a glass of water and going "Ahhhhhh"....

Being the guy in a room where nobody gets your humor and you're laughing alone or in a room where you don't get the humor and are the only one not laughing?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Where I don't get the humor and everyone else does. 

Being humiliated but it leads to personal growth or avoiding all criticism so you never have to feel pain?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I'd have to say avoiding all criticism :/ I can't handle humiliation too well...

Is succeeding at failure a success or a failure?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Failure, although it really depends on the persons idea of "success" really.

The choice of two rooms, one containing a million dollars and the other having a 1-in-4 chance of containing your soulmate, a person completely perfect and synonymous with you?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

The million dollars. 

eating a bumblebee or eating a wasp?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I haven't done either but...a wasp :b

Snowman or snow fort?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Fort, i was always terrible with snowmen, they always looked deformed. But man could i build a snow fort that would make a grown man cry...yes i could.

Laces on your shoe loose or tight?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

depends on the shoe and what im doing.


c02 or compressed air


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Compressed air, just because i use it on my gaming pc. (_most pointless reason ever probably_)

Bender or Jake the Dog?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

jtd ftw

death metal or fingernails on a chalk board


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Death metal

Wii U or Xbox One?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

xbox

family force 5 or paintball


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Paintball, without a doubt, not even a smidgen.

By the way, i think smidgen is a contender for greatest word ever, its definitely up there with "embiggen", "curmudgeon" and "hickory".

An episode of Jersey Shore or eating gone-off fish?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

probably the fish


mountain dew or mountain dont


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tough one... but I'd pick dew 

Be covered in tattoos or piercings?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Tattoos, i always imagine piercings getting caught in stuff.

TNA or WWE?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

WWE.

Octopuses or jellyfish?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tough one! But I'll go with jellyfish 

The Simpsons or Family Guy?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

The Simpsons.

Gummi Bears or Gummy Worms?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Gummi bears!!

Elephant or giraffe?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Glitter metallic 

Go to the zoo or an aquarium?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Zoo. Sonic or Mario?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mario, always

Late night with Jimmy Fallon or Conan O'Brien?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Conan.

Dancing or Singing?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Dancing.

Honey, or Maple Syrup?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

maple syrup

strawberries or blueberries


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Strawberries

Superwoman or catwoman?


----------



## Elie (Feb 23, 2014)

Catwoman ~ ΦωΦ

Dell or Samsung?


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

Elie said:


> Catwoman ~ ΦωΦ
> 
> Dell or Samsung?


Samsung.

Strawberry or vanilla?


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Hmm, depends on what we're talking about but....I'll go with vanilla.

Theater(plays) or movies?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Movies, no doubt.

Sugar or artifical sweetener?


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

sugar


vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Chocolate.

Being tickled or being spooked?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Spooked.

Instant coffee or filtered coffee at homestead ?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Instant Coffee.

Teddy Bear or Barbie Doll?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Teddy bear.

White chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

White chocolate

Raisins or grapes?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Either

Apple or Android?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Apple. I've never owned either myself, though.

Green Day or Linkin Park?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Green Day 

Rather live in the city or a town?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

In a town. I feel a bit uncomfortable in big cities.

Living in a house with no doors or no roof?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Interesting... Probably no doors.

Mac or Linux?


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

Linux

Summer or Winter?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

winter

Google chrome or firefox?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Google Chrome

Good or Evil?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Good.

Evil or good ?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Good, but sometimes a slight evilness is also needed :twisted

Dreamless sleep or a 50-50 mix of nightmares and happy dreams?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nightmares and happy dreams to keep it interesting 

Puppy or kitten?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Puppy, I'm allergic to cats.

Making food in an oven or in a microwave?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oven....even a toaster oven. Microwaves are good, but they are not the same,

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Coke, I like the stronger taste.

Watching news or sports?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

News, but I don't like to watch either really.

Eating too spicy chili or too cold ice cream?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Too cold ice cream. I can't stand spicy food.

Assuming they exist, making contact with aliens or making contact with spirits?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Making contact with aliens, that'd be awesome. I really believe and hope that they both exist.

Tightrope walking or fire eating?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Tight rope walking.

Fight a tiger or 3 baboons.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

If I can only use my bare hands I think defeating a tiger would be just about impossible. So baboons it is, maybe I'll get lucky. I know I could potentially grab branches to beat them back with but it would do little against a tiger without time to sharpen it. 

Being stranded out to sea with only an inflatable lifeboat and some freshwater or being lost in a desert with no water?


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Prolly being stranded out at sea.

Buffalo sauce or BBQ sauce?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

BBQ sauce.

Cans or bottles?


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

bottles. 

gatorade or powerade?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Gatorade.

Having too high expectations and ending up disappointed or having no expectations at all?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Too high expectations.....they are lowering, though.

Cherry or strawberry?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Strawberry

Potatoes or stuffing?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Stuffing

Sopranos or The Wire?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Never seen any but I know the wire is a kind of crime detective thing and sopranos is kinda like the mafia so 1000000% sopranos :yes

Bubbles buttercup or blossom?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Buttercup

Omelet or pancakes?


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

That's a hard one I'll take pancakes. 

Fingers or toes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fingers

Which holiday has better candy options: Easter or Halloween?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Tough one, but I'll say halloween.

Being bold or having 8-feet-long hair?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Having 8-feet long hair 

Angel Cake or Devil's Food Cake?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

dno what either is but devil's food cake sounds nice >: D 

games or movies?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Games


Thai food or Chinese food?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Chinese food.

Going for a walk at midnight or going to sleep at midday?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

A walk at midnight sounds fun. I'm not old enough to sleep at midday:b

Play video games or watch a movie?


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Play videogames

Being able to sleep for long periods of time without troubles or staying awake for long periods of time without troubles?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Staying awake for long periods. If I could regularly lucid dream I might pick the sleeping.

Adding a new tree to your yard or adding a fountain? if you don't have a yard pretend you do or have this question apply to a park.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

A new tree! It would be a long term investment :b

Mario or luigi?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chemistry Or Physics?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I'll answer both: Mario and physics 

Crocodiles or alligators?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Alligators. Crocodiles are too full of themselves :b

Being in a pit full of poisonous snakes or a pit full of deadly poisonous scorpions?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Maybe..A pit full of poisonous snakes....But both look like a very dangerous situation to be in ;_; unless someone wants to kill themselves by jumping into such a pit. 

Jumping into the swimming pool or Jumping into the ocean?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Jumping into the swimming pool. I'm always paranoid about hitting rocks or something when I jump into the ocean :afr

Sumo wrestling or kickboxing?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sumo wrestling because I'd probably do better at it than the other.

Pet fox or pet raccoon? Domesticated foxes don't count


----------



## carclub36 (Apr 20, 2014)

Pet raccoon.

Have to fly everywhere all the time or have to read everyone's minds who you see?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Read everyones mind cus I mostly stay in gaming anyway ^^ If somehow I can read minds online that would be even better >: D Cus i'd know what moves enemy will make on games :yes 

Go on Britains / Americas got talent OR star in a reality tv programme


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Go on Talent, that'd be over quicker.

Sweating all the time or having a runny nose all the time?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I already sweat all the time so I'll go with that  I know it is annoying with a runny nose worrying it'll drip out in front of people.

Eating pizza or eating a cheeseburger?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Why choose 1 when u can have them combined!








OM NOM NOM
i'd choose burger over pizza tho :yes

Music or games?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Music, even though i spent a lot of my life playing games, even though i am terrible at playing the biggest one of them all. Still, music is something special.

Dijon Mustard or French Mustard?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Dijon. (Is that not also French)

Child care or law?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Child care....i guess, not sure regarding the meaning of that one.

And yes Dijon is also French, but a different type of mustard.

Orange juice or Apple Juice?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Uuh. Never thought about it. Means my diet must be unhealthy. Haha, but I guess apple juice... only if its from a juice box though.

The real world operates as the Mario games or the Zelda games, including physics, lives, standards of success, etc. etc.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

I guess Zelda. Mario is actually too realistic i.e. mad for money, jumping on peoples heads to get places in life, eating magic mushrooms, constantly feeling small because of other people and always chasing after a girl who is always out of reach or always with a guy who is a prick and treats her like ****.

Billy Ocean or an ocean full of billy's?


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

Billy Ocean because when the going gets tough, the tough get goin' 

Sweet or sour?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sour.

Self-pity or brashness ?


----------



## cookieholic mell (Dec 10, 2013)

brashness, you may be rude & harsh but you're honest and assertive~
Kill a dictator or let him go back to his country for his rumoured about to happen genocide~?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Dictators are, by definition, bad people, but could I stalk him a bit and make sure he fits harry's code?









Haha!

Eating fruit cake for the rest of your life and nothing else, or having to eat raw, unlabeled (presume its not legal btw whatever it is) meat once. Say a pound of it.


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

Oouf I'd have to go for the meat because I couldn't stick to one kind of food. Hopefully I'd survive it in order to enjoy goodies.

Painting Bigfoot's nails (mani/pedi) or grooming a yeti


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Neither!

Cds/DVDs or streaming music/video?


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

This isn't this or that or neither! What!

Streaming.

Painting Bigfoot's nails (mani/pedi) or grooming a yeti


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

grooming a yeti

doggy style or missionary


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Doggy style. Those missionaries don't know how to dress... 

You can own either a grappling gun or lasso of truth.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

dogapus said:


> This isn't this or that or neither! What!


You're pedantic, people normally
accept an occasional neither or either response!

Grappling gun I suppose, odd question

Horse or Llama?


----------



## Heisenberger (Apr 27, 2014)

LotteTortoise said:


> You're pedantic, people normally
> accept an occasional neither or either response!
> 
> Grappling gun I suppose, odd question
> ...


Horse.

25 Mil a year for 40 years, or 1 Bil straight up right now?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

1 billion right now.

Telling a dozen white lies or one very serious lie?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Probably a dozen white 

Santa clause or Easter bunny?


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

santa

heaven or hell


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Hell.

Chalk or cheese?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Cheese

Donkey or horse?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Donkey. Its..cuter^^

Live in a huge Mansion or small house on a Hill?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mansion I need storage space bad and it would be nice to have more rooms. I'd pick a small house if it was in a forest

Skateboarding or rollerblading?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Rollerblading!

Bulgarian pie or cheesecake?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cheesecake!

Regular yogurt or Greek yogurt?


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

regular yogurt...


snow or rain


----------



## Heisenberger (Apr 27, 2014)

Marko3 said:


> regular yogurt...
> 
> snow or rain


snow.

Go on a magic carpet ride with jasmine, or take cinderella to the ball?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

go on the magic carpet, obviously! (I would even if I didn't suck at dancing)

live in Japan or South Korea?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

South Korea.

Coffee or tea?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Tea, hands down.

Cyclones or cyclopes?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Cyclones, they blow my mind.

Safe sex or safe houses?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Safe sex. Let the roof collapse in around me. Sounds like an adventure.

Jet engine car or amphibious car? Note: Jet engine car can't fly.


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Amphibious!

Winter or summer?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Meh I dno lol when its Winter I wnt sun when its summer I want cold xD 
ill go with summer ^^ 

Spongebob or Mr krabs?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Spongebob.

Wuthering Heights or Romeo and Juliet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chemistry or Microbiology?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chemistry because it would help me learn more about minerals

Raising tadpoles to frogs or raising caterpillars to butterflies?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Caterpillars to butterflies.

Kiss Angelina Jolie or Johnny Depp?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Angelina

eBay or Amazon ?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

eBay, I used to shop there a lot.

Sweater or sweater vest?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sweater! But sweater vests are funny lol

Hot chocolate or chocolate milk?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Hot chocolate!

Peacock or turkey?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

If you mean as food since you mentioned turkey, I'll pick peacock(Well online I read the rich did in the past lol). I hadn't thought of eating peacock before, but I'd give it a try. If you mean as a pet or just liking the looks I'll pick peacock too. I'm used to turkeys because there are so many around here.

Finding a leprechaun's gold or being granted wishes by a genie?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Finding a leprechauns gold

Super Mario Bros or Donkey Kong?


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

Super Mario Bros.

Train or Plane?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Train.

Sleeping without a pillow or without a mattress?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Mattress

tiny colour tv or massive black and white tv?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Hard choice. I guess the massive black and white. Gotta get those high def greys, man.

Autograph from an athlete or actor?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

actor!

Harry Potter or LOTR?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

LOTR. For some reason I feel transported when I watch LOTR.

Become a one-winged Angel or a multiple winged Angel?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Multiple winged angel.

Playstation or Xbox?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Xbox 

Kangaroo or Koala


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Probably Kangaroos, they're a bit more interesting I guess.

Sunshine or clouds?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sunshine 

Hair spray or gel?


----------



## xoc (May 1, 2014)

Hair spray

deodorant or toothpaste? xD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Extraterrestrials or Animals?


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

extraterrestrials

manic depression or social anxiety?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I'll say social anxiety.

Drinking hot cola or cold coffee?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

hot cola.

a son or a daughter?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Both!... but I guess if I can only have one then a daughter :stu

Cotton candy or candy apple?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Cotton candy, even though I don't like it that much, just cause I hate apples.

Vans or Converse?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Converse o. O

Nutella or bacon?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nutella!!

TV show or movie?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Either

Small or large screen phone?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Large screen phone mhm : <

Iphone or Galaxy Nexus?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Is galaxy nexsus a phone? Whoa that's a piece of a name.

Having a sloth pet that can freestyle rap / having a parrot pet that has the voice of Morgan Freeman


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Absolutely the parrot, I'd listen to it's speech all day long.

Pirates or vikings?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Viking pirates (sounds legit to me)

A pirate captain with 2 legs 2 hands and no parrot / a Viking not named Ragnar with no cool hat


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The pirate : )

Toast or bagel?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Bagel

Bagels with little hands and legs that run away when you try to catch them / a comedian toast that perform before you eat it?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

The toast. 

Hanging out with a celebrity for a day or 500 bucks?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hang out with Katy Perry for a day :b

Go scuba diving or climb the Great Wall of China?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Scuba diving sounds fascinating 

Being attacked by a shark with wheels and a gun for mouth, or a flying snake with a full body armor that spits corrosive acid?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The shark :afr

Gatorade or Powerade?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Neither

Hazelnut or nutless chocolate spread?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hazelnut 

Vampire or ghost?


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

DRACULA......
_jedi_ OR _sith_ :duel


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

had to google sith.. guess sith 

Hanging out with Obama, or Paris Hilton?


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

Obama!

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Coffee

Boiling hot or freezing cold weather


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

boiling hot probably

ipad or laptop?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

A powerful gaming laptop.


Volvo or BMW?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Volvo

Would you rather have two unicycles or half a tandem?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Two unicycles put together to make one bike :b

Banana split or ice cream sandwich?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Ice cream sandwich.

Formula 1 or rally?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Idk what they are...formula 2? XD



Laptop or iPad?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

*Gasp* You skipped him^ 

Laptop. 

Harry Potter or Lord of the Rings?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Lord of the Rings _forever_ ^^

Dip yourself in Chocolate or dip yourself in Milk?


----------



## mirya (May 16, 2014)

in milk ...
hentai or anime?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Anime o.o



Real books or kindle?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Real books!

Running a marathon or participating in a hot dog eating contest?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Run a marathon! 

House or apartment?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

House for sure.

10 AM or 10 PM?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Uhhhh… let's go PM.

Big Foot or Yeti?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Big foot : )

May flies or June bugs?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

June bugs.

Collecting stamps or coins?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Stamps, ain't nobody got time foh that..



Chicken pie or apple pie?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Apple pie.

Nintendo 3DS or PS Vita?


----------



## Fonts (Sep 15, 2013)

3DS.

Apple or Android?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Android :3



Babysit a todler or a baby?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

baby. toddler. idk, whichever is cuter. *-*

eat ice cream with powdered milk or powdered chocolate?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Powdered milk.

Scrooge McDuck or Gladstone Gander?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Never seen Gladstone Gander. Scrooge McDuck

Ride a Horse or Ride a Bull?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

horse! though I never really tried.

go to South Africa or Morocco?


----------



## wine1345 (Dec 22, 2013)

South africa.
PC or laptop?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

PC 

Wall calendar or pocket calendar?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Wall calender.



Candy apple or chocolate bar?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Candy apple 

January or June?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

here in Berlin, January cause it's winter.
where I live in Brazil, June for the same reason. xD

tango or waltz?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Tango.

Family Guy or American Dad?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Family Guy!!

Otter or beaver?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Otter :3

Bread without butter or coffee without sugar (or any other sweetener)?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Bread without butter

Sunny but very windy, or cloudy with no wind?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cloudy with no wind if I'm out walking in it

Chocolate cream cheese or Nutella?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Cream cheese xD



Sandals or shoes?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Shoes!


Mountains or canyons?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mountains

coffee or tea?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Coffee <3

Target or Winners?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Target..winners? 



And phone or a tablet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phone

Saturn or Jupiter?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

between the planets, saturn. Between the gods, Jupiter.

DVD/VHS combo player or Blueray?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Neither, though I have separate DVD and VHS players

Washing powder or liquid?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Liquid.

Mustard or ketchup?


----------



## ilikesloths (Jun 1, 2014)

The Islander said:


> Liquid.
> 
> Mustard or ketchup?


Mustard.

Headlights or taillights?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes.. Mathematics or Computer Science?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Neither

Disneyland or Legoland?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Legoland... I guess.

Elevator or conveyor belt?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Planes.

DVS or DC?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Don't even know, bruh.

Handheld console or smartphone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Laptop or Desktop?


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

laptop

swimming in a pool or swimming in the ocean?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

swimming in a pool - I would like to see my hair bleached more .

iced tea or iced coffee?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Iced coffee

Popcorn or nachos?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Nachos. <3

Windows or Mac?


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Windows!

Rnb or Reggae?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Reggae

Wiggle ears or U in the tongue?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Can't do either but wiggling ears is cute so I'll pick that : )

Mashed potatoes or baked potato?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

baked potato.

Russian or Arabic?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Arabic


CNN or Fox News


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

CNN

Smart water or Fiji water?


----------



## genevathistime (Jul 18, 2011)

Fiji!

Night light or Total darkness (sounds like a bad metal band lol)


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Total darkness, I can't sleep if there's any source of light in the room.

Earplugs or sleep mask?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ship or airplane?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ship

Big Brother or Survivor?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Big Brother, I've never watched Survivor.

Raking leaves or mowing the lawn?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Racking leaves

Breakfast burrito or regular burrito?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Regular burrito.

Knights or vikings?


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

Vikings

Science fiction or fantasy?


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

Fantasy

Bad breath or bad body odor?


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Future-- Past would be too sad, everything's gone, all that's left are memories. Future, I can at least appreciate the moment if what's to come isn't great.

Wings or gills?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Wings, always wings. 

Sex or soup?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Depends on the soup :lol

Weapon for the zombie apocalypse:
Baseball bat / katana?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Katana, of course. 

Hit or Stay?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

What?

Pigtails or ponytail?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ponytail 

Shopping online or in-store?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

In-store. I like the browsing and walking around. 

Noise or silence?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

It really depends on what I'm trying to do, but usually I'd pick silence.

The Avengers or Transformers?


----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

Avengers.

Blind or deaf?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Definitely deaf!
hmmm, that sounded cool....definitely definitely deaf.....

ahem, anyway, 
Sunset by a lake on a fine summers evening or a frosty foggy night on a quiet cobbled street?


----------



## deeeanabanana (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunset by a lake on a fine summers evening 

I hope it's a lake I can swim in

Monsters, inc or monsters university?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Inc, for sure, although i really liked University, i didn't think i would.

Iron Giant or Wall-E?


----------



## Zoleee (Jul 17, 2014)

Wall-E is one of my favourite animated movies, so Wall-e. 
Holiday on a beach or holiday on a frosty mountain?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Beach.

Too hot or too cold?


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Too cold. I hate being hot and I love blankies ~

Music or Movies?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Movies, for sure. 

Sweeping brush or mop?


----------



## MusicalRose21 (Feb 15, 2014)

Mop

Comedy or Sci Fi?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Comedy, always

Frozen yogurt or ice cream?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

I can't remember what frozen yogurt tastes like, so ice cream.

Read book then watch movie adaption or watch movie then read book its based on?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Read book then watch movie adaption.

Big mac or Whopper?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

Big mac or Whopper?


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

Big Mac.

Provolone or Swiss?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Swiss.

Raw cookie dough or baked cookies?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

cookies! 

me or you?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Me

Condo downtown or house in suburbs?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

House in suburbs.

Sleeping every night in bed for 4 hours or on the floor for 8 hours?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Good one! But have to go with the bed for 4hrs

Lightening or thunder?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Thunder. I have a very irrational fear of lightning hitting me through the roof or windows 

Eyes or ice?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Eye aye sir

A panda bear pet that hugs you all the time / a pet monkey that hangs out on your shoulder


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Pet monkey for sure.

Adidas or Puma?


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Puma

Dubstep or classical music?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Classical music.

Rain or Sunshine?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Sunshine.

Ringing a door bell or knocking on the door?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ringing a doorbell 

Do it yourself or call a handyman?


----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

Handyman

Mountains or beach?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Mountains. 

Attack or defence?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Defence

Canary or miner?


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Canary

Batman or ironman


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Batman.

Tie or bow tie?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bow tie : )

Chicken noodle soup or tomato soup?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

chicken noodle soup 

ww2 fighter pilot or astronaut


----------



## icantevencreateanusername (Aug 17, 2014)

Astronaut.
Rainbow kittens or magical unicorn?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Rainbow kittens!!

Donut or donut hole?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Donut hole

Cake or pie?


----------



## icantevencreateanusername (Aug 17, 2014)

Mm... Hard. Cake, I guess!
Bubblegum ice cream or chocolate ice cream?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Bubblegum ice cream sounds worth trying, chocolate is ok.

Rock music or pop music?


----------



## icantevencreateanusername (Aug 17, 2014)

Tough. Rock, I think... 
Red or blue?


----------



## EpicWinter (Apr 21, 2013)

Hm, blue.
Ketchup or Mustard?


----------



## icantevencreateanusername (Aug 17, 2014)

Ketchup, no doubt.
Apple or Samsung?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Samsung

Roses or sunflowers?


----------



## icantevencreateanusername (Aug 17, 2014)

Sunflowers for sure! 
Facebook or Tumblr?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Neither! 

Getting a book in your face / getting a thumb in your lr?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

A book in my face. I don't want anything in my lr.

Not washing teeth for a week or not washing hands for a week?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Teeth.

Army or navy?


----------



## icantevencreateanusername (Aug 17, 2014)

Navy!
Dragons or dinos?


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

icantevencreateanusername said:


> Navy!
> Dragons or dinos?


Dragons

--

Fame or Love?


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

Love
FPS or RPG?


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

RPG

Summer or Winter

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## icantevencreateanusername (Aug 17, 2014)

Winter! I love cold.
Mario or Sonic?


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

Def Sonic!

Pokémon or Yu-Ghi-Oh

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yu-Gi-Oh. As a TCG fan I prefer shows where they actually play the card game.

Mickey Mouse or Donald Duck?


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

Mickey Mouse 
I like my animated animals wearing pants 

Cats or Dogs?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## vanillabeanplease (Jul 18, 2014)

Cats :3

tea or coffee?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Tea.

Peanuts or cashews?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cashews 

Leprechaun's gold or pirate's bounty?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

leprechauns gold
moon or sun...?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Moon.

Trumpet or french horn?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trumpet

Milk Chocolate or Dark Chocolate?


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

milk chocolate 

naked or clothed at home


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Clothed usually.

Moving things with your mind or levitating yourself?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Levitating myself !

Cookie cake or cookies?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Cookies, no need for cake when the cookies are great 

Being able to play the piano with your eyes closed or the violin with your feet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Playing the violin with my feet.

Beer or Hard liquor?


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

Beer

donut or cupcake


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

Cupcake. 

Cold weather or hot weather?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Usually hot weather but at night definitely cold weather.

Xylophone or the triangle?


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Triangle, seems easy to play just hit it with a stick. 

Iced tea or lemonade?


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Iced tea

Solitaire or minesweeper?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

minesweeper

cooking or gardening?


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Cooking

Peanut butter or jelly?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

PB :love2

Hoodie or zip up sweater?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Zip up sweater

Pie eating contest or hot dog eating contest?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Pie eating contest, cause I'm a sweet tooth 

Eating a banana peel or sitting on a cactus for 10 seconds?


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Eating the banana peel. I have more fat than muscle in my booty :lol so the cactus needles would hurt like crazy. 

Chocolate ice cream or chocolate candy bar?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Chocolate Candy Bar ,not a big fan of Ice-Creams ..!

friendship or love of your life?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

tough one, I'll say love of my life.

Difficult, moody friend for life or super great friend for a short while?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

The latter one 

love or lust?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

love

being abducted by aliens or chased through the forest by bigfoot?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Being abducted by aliens cuz its gonna be hell lotsa fun..!

brain or beauty?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Brain

Sweets or savory snack?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Hrmmm. Savory snack.

Christmas Oreos or Halloween Oreos?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Halloween Oreos

Standing on hot rocks for 2 minutes or constant wet willy for 2 hours?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Hot rocks.

Drinking an opened soda you find on the street or an unopened one from a dumpster?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

The unopened one 

Sex in the Sahara or Sex in Antartica?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Antarctica!

Rob or be robbed?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Be robbed.

To reach your biggest dream or two smaller ones?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Two small ones.

To answer unknown numbers or not?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Not :afr

Go strawberry or raspberry picking?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Raspberry picking

awesome personality or good money with no looks


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome personality 

Waterslide or roller coaster?


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Waterslide

Cake or pie?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pie

Waking up too early or too late?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

wakin up way too early 

Laughin your *** off or watchin your favorite movie?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Watching my favourite movie.

Watching a movie without sound but good video quality, or watching a movie with really bad video quality but perfect sound?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Watching a movie without sound but
good video quality ,Yeah like PORN!


You or Me?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Me.

Pooch or Puss?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Pooch.

Cursive or bold font?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

*Bold font*

Eating lobster or a salad?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

salad

Your favorite canceled tv-show/band/game series/whatever in action
or 
spend an hour with your favorite person/historic person as if he/she was your friend


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Favorite show in action.

Reaping or sowing?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

sowing (and for the previous question, person)

bad company or alone?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Alone, I'd often choose it over good company.

Being able to walk on water or being able to be under water for 2 hours without any equipment?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Walk on water, I don't like the creepy fish deep down in there.

Hugging the person that you wants to hug the most and getting this warm feeling inside/kissing the person that you find the most attractive in the world?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Hmm, maybe a kiss...

dog or hot dog?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Dog 

Garage or garbage?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Garbage, actually. I don't like the fumes in a garage.

Living where it snows or doesn't snow?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Where it snows! I'm so used to snow that it'd be weird without it.

Gentle tickling or vigorous scratching?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

scratching

unbarring heat or unbarring coldness


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Please get me some Unbarring coldness

Thanks to India

typin on phone's keypad or on laptop's keypad?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Laptop for sure

Aspirin or Tylenol?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Aspirin 

Superbikes or Supercars?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Super...bikes? Had to look that one up, yep they have a nicer appearance.

Make out with your lover or a chocolate croissant?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Make out :3 

80s or 90s?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

90s

Being really intelligent or Good conversationalist?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Good conversationalist. 

Sex or pizza? (why am I doing this sex vs food thing?)


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I'll say sex but do they deliver? 

Music or reading?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Music anytime even when my eyes are closed ..!

Getting a huge amount of lifelong money or Losing your soul ?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Uh, money. Or do you mean I would lose my soul getting that money. If so, keep my soul.

The ability to change your appearance/personality/traits once or the ability to undo your mistakes in life


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

The ability to change/improve my personality/traits .

spiderman or ironman? xD


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Ironman

Learn an instrument or learn a language?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

learn an Instrument cuz its an universal lanuage ..(music)Language of Love ! 

Day or Night?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Day. I live in an apartment with my mom. Nights can be limiting/restricting in some ways. Or how to put it.

Lose the ability to taste or feel


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lose the ability to taste so i wont need to buy,cook food etc ,I could then eat anythin and still not be hungry anytime 

ability to sing or ability to dance?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Dance

Chai Latte or Mocha Latte?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Not a latte fan, but I'll go *mocha* because I don't know what chai tastes like.

Which do you believe in (more, if isn't black and white for you): Fate or Choice?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Choice

Comedy or horror?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Horror

Rock collection or shell collection?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Either sounds great but for me it's shells. 

Fear or pain?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pain

Pumpkin spice or gingerbread flavour?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Pumpkin spice.

Hopping on one leg for one minute or not blinking for one minute?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

The former one 

Talking with your crush for 5hours or Sleeping for 5hours?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

talking :yes

Your hands doubling in size, or your feet doubling in size?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Feet I suppose.

Democracy or dictatorship?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Democracy

Whisky or Vodka?


----------



## missyx (Sep 20, 2014)

Whisky.
tall or short girls?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

short girls

Shirt or T-shirt?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

T-shirt

Umbrella or rain coat?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Rain coat unless it's downpouring

Apple pie or pumpkin pie?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ladybug (English ppl call them ladybirds)  

Dish washer or wash them urself?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Wash then myself.

Exciting and dangerous or boring and safe?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Exciting and dangerous

Gettin outta comfort zone for a job you dont like or Stayin home and get ready and wait for a job you really want??


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Stay at home and wait for the job I want :yes Then when its offered chicken out and keep stay at home even more >: D

onesie or pajamas


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Pajamallamas.

Fight or flight?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

flight 

Tennis or Cage fighting? (watching) lol


----------



## missyx (Sep 20, 2014)

waerdd said:


> Pajamallamas.
> 
> Fight or flight?


Flight
Black or white


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

black

Pain in the gum or Pain in the heart?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Pain in the gum

3 legs or 3 arms?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

3 arms so I can work on more things at once

Fishing or hunting?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Fishing.

"Color" or "colour"?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Color

Coping with Social Anxiety or General Discussion subforum?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Copin' with the Socially Anxious

Quick and gruesome pain or slow but mild pain?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

quick and grusome 

Plane or ship?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pirate ship :b

Seahorse or jelly fish?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

jelly fish 

"To love someone who doesnt love you back" or "to be loved by someone who you dont love"??


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

loved by someone i dont love, they can deal with it. :whip

juice or water?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

water else I'd die :/ 

Romance or Friendship?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Romantic friend? I want both.

Fire or Ice?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

huh?"just a friend" Theres only so much available at a moment anyway 

Fire 

Brain or Heart?

ps: how lovely and great questions/options(this/that) from females here


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Always heart

Tom or Jerry?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Tom. He's been through enough pain in his lifetime.

Headache for a year or heartache for a month?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Heartache for a month. Headaches are the worst!

Pumpkin patch or corn maze?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

corn maze.

Deaf or blind?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Deaf

English or foreign?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

English

Eating food or sleeping ?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Sleeping.

Twenty-dollar bill or twenty one-dollar bills?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Twenty dollar bill!

The Flintstones or The Jeffersons?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Flintstones

Walking at night or during the day?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Walking at night.

Lord of the Rings or Game of Thrones?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lord of the Rings because I haven't watched Game of Thrones.

Breaking Bad or Lost?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Hmm haven't watched Lost, so Breaking Bad.

Grasshopper or Daddy Long Legs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Daddy long legs unless it is one of those big green grasshoppers










Shark or crocodile?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

depends if its a pet or attacking me lol. 

pet = Shark 
attacked = crocodile 

cheap house or super expensive motorhome?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Cheap house.

Too long movie or too short movie?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Too short, because if I noticed it was short I must've been enjoying it.

Knowing every event that will happen in your future and how to alter it or 10 million dollars


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

10 million dollars :yes 

bring back to life.
Wooly mammoths or T-Rex


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

T-Rex

Best Party songs or slow romantic songs?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Party songs 

Ice cream or Jelly?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Jelly

England Or USA?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

USA, but I've never been to England so I could actually end up liking it more. The USA seems to have more variety as far as natural attractions(mountains, tropical beaches, deserts, canyons, glaciers, etc).

Dog or cat?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Dog

Hot tea or ice tea?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ice tea!

Corn on the cob or off the cob?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

on the cob

pepsi or cocacola?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Coke because it is stronger than Pepsi. Sometimes it is too strong

Carrots or olives?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Olives. I've nothing against carrots though. In fact I'll say carrots. No sorry I'll stick with my first answer, olives. I like olives, a lot of people don't though. 

Being left by the one you love or being loved by the one you don't?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Being left by the one you love

Win $2000 or (Without SA) spend two days with your favorite person/band


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The second one! It would have to be a lot more money for me to pass up 2 days with Katy Perry

Bernadette or Penny?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Penny

grass or sand?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Grass. I don't like sand.

Sweat from heat or freeze from cold


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Sweat from heat, unless I'm trying to sleep 

Steal $100 from a stranger or flush $100 down the drain?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

The second one 

Believe in Fwb or Believe in a relationship?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Relationship.

Bread with no butter or an inch of butter?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

An inch of butter. I can always scrap some off.

Going fishing or going walking?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Going walking. Could do that for a long time.

Ability to fly or read minds?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hmmm both sound fun. I'm not a fan of heights but I'll go with flying because it would make it easier to explore places.

Cake or pizza?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

pizza :yes

Walk or taxi?


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Walk 

40 degrees or 80 degrees temperature


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

40 degree anyday of the week 

Sitting down or standing up?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Sitting down

Singing or dancing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Outside or Inside?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

@waerdd: Singing if there are no people around, dancing if there are  
@Amon: Hmm...inside i guess.

Hammer or mallet?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hammer because I haven't used mallets very often. Only recall using one for a leather punch.

Pottery or painting?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

pottery 

China+Russia OR America?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

America

Outdoor grilling or electric stove?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Rather outdoor grilling but not convenient lol so electric stove :yes 

Batman or Superman?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not much of a DC fan anymore but I'll go with Batman. I don't like how overpowered Superman is.

Ham or bacon?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

never tried either (except ham on pizza) I like that (just too scared to try it on anythin else / solo :lol (im a fussy eater)

Disney or univeral studios?


----------



## PurpleGage (Oct 2, 2014)

universal


Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Coke!

Falling into smelly disgusting mud or falling into water of unknown cleanliness and depth


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Water.

Coke+milk or ice cream+ketchup?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Ice cream + ketchup.

Egg and meatloaf smoothie or Mustard and tomato milkshake?


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

You guys have horrible taste! Mustard and tomato milkshake.

Friend and 10 enemies or nada?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Nada por favor.

Una madre loca o un padre loco?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

madre :yes 
#ThanksGoogleTranslate lol

Tango or Fanta?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Fanta

Pierced or unpierced ears (for girls)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Laptop or Desktop?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Desktop is what I usually prefer

Mac or PC?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

PC

Fox or upper class inbred *******s on horses?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fox for sure!

Bull or bull fighter?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Bull.

To stone or to be stoned?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

To stone :evil

Technicolour or Silverscreen?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Dont know the difference but I know my internet modem is techicolour so i'll choose that :yes 

listening to music thro headphones or out loud?


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

headphones all the way!

big eyes or big lips?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Big eyes

Minesweeper or bejeweled?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Bejeweled

Live on mars or underwater?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

PS

Cat person or dog person.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cat person no question :b

Apple cider, cold or warm?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

appel cider

 or :mum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mathematics or Computer Science?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Amon picks 

Computer Science, since it's my major.


Shower in the morning or the night?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Most of the time, night. 

Breakfast for dinner or dinner for breakfast?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Breakfast for dinner.

Hugs or kisses?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hugs

Birds or mammals?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tough one! I really like birds but I'm gonna go with mammals

Tony the Tiger or Trix the Rabbit?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Dark

Green or red apples?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

red

stamp collecting or watching paint dry?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

watching paint dry.

Improve yourself for perfect job or Just do any job so as to get social experiences,new ideas etc etc ??


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Improve for perfect job.

Snoring every night or having hiccups for half an hour every day?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Snoring since I apparently already snore

Emerald or ruby


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Emerald

Walnuts or cashews?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walnuts. Like the dark wood that comes from black walnut trees as well

Opal or fire agate?

Opal










I think it is a fire agate despite the name on the picture. Seems to just be a name for this specimen. Comes from fire-agate.com too lol


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^Cool. Think I'd pick fire agate based off the pictures. Like the colors on that one. 

Would you rather be forgotten or hatefully remembered?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Forgotten, the best way to go.

Eating something too salty or too sweet?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Too salty. 

Couch potato or mouse potato?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Mouse potato every time.

Balloon or baboon?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

balloon cus baboons have big butts 

Lion or elephant?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Geometry or Trigonometry?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I'll say elephant and geometry.

Masculine women or feminine men?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Hrmm.....I'll go with masculine women.

Would you rather be a female trapped in a male's body or male trapped in a female's body?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Female trapped in a males body.

Microsoft Surface or Apple iPad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

This or That?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Microsoft Surface 

Honey or maple syrup?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Maple syrup

Ketchup or mustard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Operating System: Chrome or Linux?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

@karenw: Mayo @Amon: Chrome

Ghosts or goblins?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Goblins! Ghosts get too much attention

Vampires or werewolves?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Werewolves 

In a street fight would you fist punch or palm strike?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably fist punch

Arctic Circle or Antarctic Circle?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Antarctic Circle.

Having to walk backwards for a day, or not being allowed to sit/lie down for a day (until you go to sleep)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning or Night


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Night.

Two unicycles or one tandem?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death by decapitation or disease?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Taplow said:


> Night.
> 
> Two unicycles or one tandem?


Two unicycles!

Drama or Dancing?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Dancing

Spring or fall?


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Doctors 

Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

vanilla

someone you love but they dont love u back or you loved by someone who you dont love that much


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dark or Light?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wrestling

Kiss or cuddle ?


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Cuddle. 

Monday or Friday?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Monday...Mac or PC?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

PC 

TV show or movie?


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Tv show
The wire or Breaking bad?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Breaking Bad.

Hamburger or french fries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None...Mayor or governor


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Governor. Sounds cooler imo 

Zeppelin or hot air balloon?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hot air baloon. ( hindenburg in my mind)


Fizzy orange ..... or cola.?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cola, but fizzy orange might be nice for a change. I used to drink it more when younger. Think it might have been my first soda.

Strawberry or blueberry?


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Strawberry

Waffles or French toast?


----------



## hiith (Oct 30, 2014)

homemade waffles over french toast, but french toast over store-bought waffles.

Van Gogh or Picasso?


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Picasso because....them faces!

Homer or Marge?


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Marge! 

Mill-house or Ralph


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None..Cold weather or hot?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hot

Toast with peanut butter or jam?


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Jam

Cake or pie?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

mmmmm a tough question.......no, I cant decide between either. LOL

coffee or tea?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Coffee

Night owl or early bird?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Night owl

Brushing your teeth before shower or shower before brushing your teeth?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tap water or water bottle?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Water bottle.

Brushing your teeth before shower or shower before brushing your teeth?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hate or dislike?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

waerdd said:


> Water bottle.
> 
> Brushing your teeth before shower or shower before brushing your teeth?


Brushing teeth before showering

Gum or mints?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beach or Lake?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Around here most of the beaches are on lakes :b I'll go with beach though because lately I've been enjoying finding fossils and other stones on stoney beaches.

Insects or crustaceans(crabs, lobster, shrimp, etc)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Crustaceans..Vegetables or Fruits?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fruit

Gingerbread cookies or shortbread cookies?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mmmmmmm gingerbread 

Coins or paper currency?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Coins..High School or College


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

High school.

Country music or classical music?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Classical music

Green olives or canned sardines?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

neither.


white bread, or brown bread?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

White bread.

Everything or


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing...Broken legs or broken arms?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Broken leg

Rudolph or Frosty?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Aww. Probably Rudolph. 

Ice cream or chocolate?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ocean organisms or Insects?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

insects.

Your friend's dogs or your friend's cats?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

First one

You or me?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Me..Windows XP or Windows 7?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Windows 7

Excel or Word?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Word.

Misery or fear?


----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)

Fear

Watching a dvd or going to the movies?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

DVD

What do you prefer about him or her, eyes or lips?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

eyes in her

Good looks or average looks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None..2014 or 2013?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

2014

up or down?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Down

Left or right?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Left..Drowning or Falling from the sky?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

falling from the sky

screaming or crying?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neither..Plastic or Glass?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

glass

pastel colors or neon colors?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pastel..Computer Science or Biology?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Computer Science.

Football or Basketball?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Football. 

Drink or drugs?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

drinks

Money with no happiness or happiness with very little money


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

happiness with very little money

Valentine's Day or St. Patrick's Day?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Valentines for sure : )

Candy canes or gingerbread cookies?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

gingerbread cookies


puppies or kittens?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Puppies! They'll stay sweet all the way into doghood 

Live or artificial plants in your house


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Live

NHL or NBA?


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

NBA

Strawberries or blueberries?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hmmm tough one. I guess strawberries

Apples or oranges?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Apples

Cats killing birds or dogs making turds?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cats

Christmas Eve or New Years Eve?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

This year New Years Eve but usually Xmas Eve

White or Cream?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cream

Red or Green?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Green

Girlfriend or 10 prostitutes?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Girlfriend.

Saxophone or trumpet?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sax

Keyboard or Piano?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Piano

Silver or gold?


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

silver looks better but gold sounds cooler

piano or violin?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Piano

Chips or popcorn?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

popcorn

red or blue?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tea

iced tea or hot tea?


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Hot tea 

New york style or Chicago style pizza


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

New york style

Forks or spoons?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

spoons

sporks or spoons and forks separately?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

May Or December?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

May

Afternoon or Evening?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Evening

Walking in a very hot desert at 120 degrees Fahrenheit(49 Celsius) or walking around on a glacier with -50 degree Fahrenheit(-45 Celsius) Temperatures? You are wearing appropriate clothing


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Crab claws for hands, or pogo sticks for legs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Night Or Morning?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

cherelsa said:


> I'll go for the desert.
> 
> Crab claws for hands, or pogo sticks for legs?


I guess pogo sticks for legs so I can still work on stuff with my hands



Amon said:


> Night Or Morning?


Night

Peanut butter or caramel?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Peanut butter

Captain America or Captain Sweatpants?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

america

good or evil?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Evil,College or High School?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

College

Boat Trip or White Water Rafting?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Boat trip

garlic or onion?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Onion.

Oral sex or gherkins?


----------



## lydella (Oct 30, 2014)

Oral sex.
Books or movies?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Books, mostly

Natural or artificial fibre clothing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Artificial..Beach or Lake?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Techno.

Flying carpet or teleportation device?


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Flying carpet, Bacon or sex?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sex

City or town?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Town..Today or yesterday?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wind..Computer or Tablet?


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Computer

Red pepper or black pepper


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Black Pepper

Cereal or Toast?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cereal

Mint green or neon orange?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

mint green

potatoes or french fries?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

potatoes if they are mashed potatoes and gravy

Great white shark or saltwater crocodile?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Great White..Chemistry or Physics?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Chemistry

Maths or History?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Math..School or Work?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

History. Not into history usually but there are some things that interest me.

Plate or bowl?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plate..Internet Explorer or Firefox?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

School, unless I'm self-employed
------------------------
Firefox

Electronics store or hardware store?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Electronics store.

Boxing or wrestling?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Wrestling

Dragonfly or butterfly?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Butterfly 

Cat or dog?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cat, always cat

Palm trees or willow trees?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Palm tree I guess because I don't get to see them in my area. Tons of willows

Shoes or boots?


----------



## pa papou (Jan 10, 2015)

Boots (are shoes :U)

College or high school experience?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

High School

Roast Potatoes or Mash?


----------



## ilylikekanyeloveskanye (Jan 20, 2015)

mash.

accord or acura?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Acura

Dream big or dream normally within reason?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Neither

Hit or get hit?


----------



## HarrySachz (Jan 4, 2015)

Hit.

Science or religion?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

science

rain or snow?


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

snow 
donuts or cookies?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

donuts

brownies or blondies?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Brownies 

Red bean or green bean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Biology or History?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

biology

English or math?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

English, even though I'm better at math

Bicycling or walking?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Dream big.

Forever Love with Someone or Forever Lone Contentment?


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Forever Love with someone

Iced tea or lemonade?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lemonade

Snow shoveling or digging a new garden in hot weather?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

snow shoveling, I get overheated very easily

wheat bread or gluten-free bread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wheat..Freezing or Hot?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

freezing, can always wear layers

staples or paper clips?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Paper Clips-History or Anthropology?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Anthropology.

Sloths or platypuses?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sloths

Pet reptile or pet fish?


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Pet fish

Apples or oranges?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apples


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Textbook or Loose-Leaf?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

textbook

pencil or pen?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pencil,Fog or Sun?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fog, because everything seems more mysterious. Can suck for driving though

Mopping or sweeping ?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

sweeping

drawing or graphic design?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drawing..Algebra or Geometry?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

algebra

biology or chemistry?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Biology, it has always been one of my best subjects. Chemistry would help me understand minerals better though

Being able to identify all minerals or being able to identify all plants?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Identify all minerals..Windows 7 or 8.1?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Windows 7, I'd rather not have to get used to 8.1 

Mac or PC?


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

PC, never used a Mac

Desktop or Laptop?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Laptop,Shivering or sweating?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Shivering because I can add more blankets and curl up

Chemistry class or math class?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

chemistry class

post-its or bookmarks?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bookmarks

Dish with eggs as the main ingredient or potatoes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2014 or 2010?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

2014

Have your own vegetable garden or apple tree?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Country, ideally.

Seashore or Mountains?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Seashore..Water or juice?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Water

Left Twix or right Twix?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None,HD or 4k?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

HD

cake or cookies?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cookie cake :b... no but seriously, cookies 

Lady and the Tramp or 101 Dalmatians?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dirty or Clean?


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Clean

Top Lip or Bottom Lip?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bottom lip!

Lip gloss or lipstick?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Lipstick I guess 

Building a sandcastle or house of cards?


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Sandcastle of course!

Christmas lights or summer sunlight?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Summer Sunlight..AMD or NVIDIA?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm not familiar with either

pop music or rock music?


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Rock, though I'd take a steaming bag of dog **** over the former. 

No hands or no eyes, neither not being an option.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No Hands,Heart or Brain?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Science..Ability to be invisible or read minds?


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

thats hard....read minds

sunflower seeds or pumpkin seeds?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10 stab wounds or 10 gunshot wounds?


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

@Amon you didn't answer!
stab wounds

Jupiter or Mars?


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

Jupiter

Roses or sunflowers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dead flowers..Snowstorm or Heatwave for 10 days?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

snowstorm

cupcake or muffin?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cupcake

High humidity or extreme dryness?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

High humidity 

Qdoba or Chipotle?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Neither, I had to google that. 

Standing up or sitting down to wipe your bottom?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ocean or lake?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Ocean. Scented candles or incense?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Scented..Gaming on a laptop or desktop?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

laptop

regular water or carbonated water?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Regular water. Don't like the taste of carbonated water on its own. Sometimes I like it with lemon or lime juice added

Barefoot or shoes?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

barefoot

juice or soda?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Soda

Sword or war hammer?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sword

Chocolate sprinkles or rainbow sprinkles?


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

chcocolate sprinkles

Haagen-dazs or Ben&Jerry


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm lactose intolerant so don't eat diary ice cream. But I'd have to say Ben and Jerry because their flavors seem so much more interesting

dairy milk or non-dairy milk?


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Non-dairy milk, as I am lactose intolerant as well.

Duct tape or super glue?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

superglue, I like sniffing it. 

Pizza Hut or Dominos?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Neither, ugh.

Longhair or shorthair cat?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

longhair 

hairy feet or hairy back?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I have both, unfortunately. 


Travel 800 miles by car or plane?


----------



## bailey grace (Mar 24, 2015)

Car, so I don't have to sit next to a stranger

No internet or no hot water?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

def internet, I'll probably kill myself if I didn't have internet 

fork or spoon?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fork

Traveling into space or traveling to the deepest parts of oceans?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Deepest parts of the ocean,Math or Biology?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Biology. Was one of my best subjects in school and college. I sucked when I took an anatomy class though 

Fireworks or lottery tickets?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Are they winning tickets?  haha I will go with the lottery tickets, as nice as fireworks can be.

The colour black or white?


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

The colour black.

Raspberries or blackberries?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Raspberries! At least the wild ones

bird meat or fish meat?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Either

Linux or Windows?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Windows :b

Persian or Siamese cat?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Bitter

Beer or Cider?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

beer

HD DVD or Blu-Ray?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

HD DVD (never really had the "need" to buy Blu-Ray over DVD)

Forums or chatrooms?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

forums

rodents or reptiles?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I think I will go with *rodents
*
Fingerless or fingered gloves?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Night or morning?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

night......


insomnia...... or extreme sleepiness?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Hmm... probably insomnia... I just dunno to be honest 

Paint or wallpaper?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

paint

butterflies or ladybugs?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

butterflies


Gin or Vodka?


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

Cold winds

Spring or autumn?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

spring. ( i hate cold and winter)



ice cream or sorbee ?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ice cream. 


Wii or XBOX


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wii

Dance Dance Revolution or Wii Fit?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wii Fit

Hand tools or power tools?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

very hard decision.... ooo..... I really cant answer. I like the smooth glide of a sharp plane, cutting fine shaves of wood ....... very satisfying. the noise adn the feeling of it. 

But , I like using a jigsaw..... and rotary hammer drills etc ....its noise , dusty and MANLY I tell you ! 

do you like......cold ,clear winter days.... or warm, calm summer nights?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Summer nights <3

Deep dish pizza or New York style pizza?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Deep dish pizza

Plain cheese pizza or Hawaiian pizza?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Plain cheese pizza

Biking or kayaking?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Biking


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pigs or cows?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None,White or black?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Hmm... tough choice. For now, I will go with black . (I also realised I didn't post my own question in my last post, sorry about that)

Laptop or desktop?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Desktop

Being trapped in a room full of snakes or a room crawling with spiders?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Spiders,Traveling in space and never coming back to Earth,or being bedridden for the rest of your life?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Subway of strangers. I hate when people recognize me. It is easier to blend in with strangers

Meat or fruit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fruit,C++ or Java?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Java

banana or apple?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Apple

Walking on hot coals or laying on a bed of nails?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walking on hot coals..Hybrid courses (Online with on-campus meetings) or Online courses?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

hybrid

lemonade or limeade?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Limeade. Both are good but I like limeade for something different. Usually use lime juice to flavor water too

Painting or pencil drawing?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Pencil is more effeminate and brutal.

fried or scrambled ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Scrambled

paper or plastic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Paper..Fake or real?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

real

pc or mac?


----------



## HalfHare (Feb 16, 2015)

PC, haven't had a mac before.

Hoodie or vest?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Voodie,January or June?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

June

River or Lake?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lake

pool or hot tub?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Hot tub sounds nice, never seen one

Female cat or male cat?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Guess I'll go female cat just because I really like my parents cat. Our male cat is nice too, but he can be really destructive and annoying when he wants to.

Blueberries or raspberries?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

raspberries

apples or pears?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apples

Tennis or Soccer?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Tennis.

Have a first date at the movies or a nice restaurant?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Movies

Aquarium or a pet bird?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aquarium 

Vampires or Werewolves?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Werewolves

Being attacked by hundreds of mosquitoes and other biting insects or being stuck out in the freezing cold?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being attacked by hundreds of mosquitoes and other biting insects.

Cake or Pie?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cake

Pens - medium point or fine point


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

medium point

silver or gold?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll go with silver because I'm guessing you mean which one do you like more. I definitely would be happier to find something made of gold monetary wise.

I'll ask a similar one :b

Ruby or diamond?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

diamond


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wood with beautiful grain or beautiful stone?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

beautiful stone

silver or gold?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Silver

Lemons or Limes?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Either

Standard definition or HD Television picture?


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

|H|D|

Coffee black or with add-ons?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No coffee period. 


Church or Religion?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Church

Ink - BLack or Blue?


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)

BLUE 

chocolate or cake?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cake

lemon or lime?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

lemon! 

legs or arms?


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Legs

Jack Daniels or Gentleman Jack


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Jack Daniels

Old SAS view or new SAS view?


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

Old SAS View

Chicken or steak?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken! Mmmmm grilled chicken

I'll continue yours

Chicken or turkey?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicken.

Toyota or Honda?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Toyota

green beans or carrots?


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Green beans.

Headphones or earbuds?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

headphones

cows or pigs?


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Cows.

Chickens or ducks?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ducks for watching. Chickens for eating

Mouse or cat?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cat

apartment or condominium?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Condo

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pancakes!

French toast or pancakes?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll go french toast, just because I rarely have it

Cutest pet puppy in the world or doomsday weapon that can enslave all of mankind?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cutest pet puppy in the world

kitten or puppy?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Puppy

Red or Green?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Green

What animal would you rather have as a companion in the wilderness, Elephant or Giraffe?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Elephant. It could chase off dangerous predators and knock down and move small trees for me. I could also use it for crossing crocodile infested rivers in safety. Crocodiles seem to sometimes attack elephants but doubt they usually have much luck with adults

Ability to see paranormal spirits and creatures or telekinesis?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

As cool as the first one is, it would have to be telekinesis. You could help people and generally just make things easier.

Sleep for 3 hours or sleep for 24 hours? (exactly)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Sleep for 3 hours

Homer Simpson or Peter Griffin?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Have watched Family Guy much more in recent years, but I think I'll go with Homer Simpson as a better character. At least on the older Simpsons. Don't really know hat has been happening in recent years on the Simpsons

Frog or toad?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Hard question  will go forrr... frog.

Mouse or Laptop touchpad?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mouse, even though I usually make do on my laptop with the touchpad

Pancakes or an omelet?


----------



## QualityDuck (Dec 9, 2014)

Omlet only because I ate waaaaay too many pancakes growing up. 

Writing or typing?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

typing

book or e-book?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tough one! Both have their advantages but I'm gonna go with book

Bagel with margarine or cream cheese?


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Cream cheese

Red paper or blue paper?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Either, I'm not sure what you mean

Curtains or Blind? (in your bedroom)


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Curtains. Simple white satin ones.

Left-brained or right-brained?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

left

pet birds or rodents?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Birds

Loose or Tight clothing?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Loose clothing

Taking up painting or taking up wire jewelry making?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Painting

Scuba diving or Hang gliding?


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

Hang gliding. 

24 hours without sleeping or 24 hours without eating?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

24 hours without sleeping

spring or summer?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spring

Dark or Milk chocolate?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sunset

Cake or pizza?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Pizza

London or Paris?


----------



## bailey grace (Mar 24, 2015)

London

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

OMG. I cant decide. hmmm. i think coffee..... Just... 

Champagne or red wine ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Champagne although I've never tried it.

Puppy or kitten?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Puppy. Cats are too destructive and not as loyal. I'll admit cats have some sweet and entertaining moments

Saltwater aquarium or freshwater aquarium? Cost isn't an issue


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salt H2o..Oatmeal or Cereal?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cereal

fruit or vegetable?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

fruit

beach or pool?


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Beach.

Laptop or phone?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Both

Red wine or white wine?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red wine

Rudolph or Frosty?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rudolph

Motorway or Duel Carriageway?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dual carriageway

Straight hair or Curly hair?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

straight

outside in 110F or -20 weather?


----------



## Rupert Giles (Dec 22, 2012)

-20 Weather. 

Time travel or Space travel?


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

Time travel. 

Cloudy with a chance of rain or sunny with a chance of storms?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Sunny with a chance of storms

Eat dog [email protected]@ or cow [email protected]@?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Cow satat

Pool or hot tub?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hot tub

Power tools or hand tools?


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Power tools

Ice tea or Ice coffee?


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Now this is difficult but I've been loving iced tea recently so I'll go with that.

Peanut butter or jelly?


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

right ball

have ur arms amputated or have ur legs amputated


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Legs

Summer or winter


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Summer

Snow or Rain?


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Rain.

Cream soda or Grape soda?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Grape soda

Pet snake or pet tarantula?


----------



## margojac (Jul 30, 2015)

pet snake

puppy size elephant or elephant size puppy?


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Elephant sized puppy, I'd love to cuddle with that thing lol.

Pet lion or pet shark?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Pet lion

Baseball or hockey?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Baseball

Rugby or Soccer?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Soccer. Not into sports, but I know more about soccer

Being able to identify any tree/wood with ease or being able to identify any mineral?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mineral..1080p or 4k?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

4k

Durka or durka durka?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Durka durka

Zombies or mummies?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Zombies, especially if there can be more mutated versions like in the Resident Evil games

Garlic powder or onion powder?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garlic powder

Hiking or Swimming?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hiking

Watch or Clock?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clock

Saturn or Jupiter?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Jupiter. Because boys go to Jupiter to get more stupider.

the 1960's or the 1860's?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1960's

Boxing or MMA?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Boxing

Tennis or Pool?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Pool I guess, not really into either.

Cadillac or Mustang?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cadillac (love driving them )

Chili or Stew?


----------



## 684625 (Aug 22, 2015)

Stew

Tv or cinema?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tv

Fruity Pebbles or Cocoa Pebbles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fruity Pebbles, though I don't eat cereal very often any more. 

Save or Spend?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Spend, life's too short lol

Rain or fog?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rain

Cheese with biscuits or Crisps?


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Crisps.

Low earth orbit or Lunar fly-by with a free return trajectory? lol


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

Low earth orbit!
Chinese or Italian food?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Italian

Caribbean or French food?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

French

Yoshi or Toad?


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

YOSHI!

Princess Peach or Zelda?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Princess Peach

Bagel or toast?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bagel

Black or Dark Blue?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies 

Morning or night person?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Night

60s or 70s?


----------



## hellollama (Aug 12, 2015)

90s

Apple or Android?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Android

Laptop or Tablet


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Laptop

Social anxiety or depression?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

social anxiety!

wheat bread or white wheat bread?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wheat bread

M&M's or Skittles?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Skittles

Netflix or Hulu?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never used either. 

Movies or music?


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Music.

Snowboard or Twin-tip?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Snowboard

Speedboat or Zipwire?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Speedboat

Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neither,Math or Chemistry?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Neither isn't an option dumbass. You pick one or the other.

Math

Kitten or puppy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I choose whatever I want u failed abortion ..Laptop or Desktop?


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Laptop


Elephant or Tiger?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Elephant 

Pen or Pencil?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Pencil

Cough Drops or Cough syrup


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Cough drops

Dancing or singing?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Singing

rhythm or beat?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

rhythm


action or horror movie?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Action

White bread or whole wheat?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am not racist. White bread.

"tennis shoes" or "sneakers"?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Tennis Shoes

Backpack or Suitcase?


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

Strangely, I really do feel _very_ strongly about this.

The answer is backpack, _period_.

This might have been asked, but it's important enough to be asked twice.....

Taco or burrito?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

taco, had to google the difference


tennis or basketball?


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

Tennis, but only in terms of playing, not watching.

So...

Participating or spectating?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I like them both, but basketball is more appealing to me.

Traveling in airplane or car?

(And I totally agree with backpack, @hereandthere )


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Well this is confusing... lol

I rather spectate tennis than play, but I rather particpate in basketball than watch it

back to my question...

Traveling in airplane or car?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

car


winter or summer?


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

Winter.

Spring or autumn?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

autumn


morning or evening?


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

Morning.... I think. Very early morning. Cool and quiet does the trick.

Forest or beach?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

forest, even though i love both



italian or french language?


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

Parlo un po Italiano, cosi.......

Italian.

Italian food or Sushi?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Anch' io .


Italian


sun or moon?


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

La luna. Per sempre, la luna. (I dunno. That feels right, but my Italian feels...iffy.)

E-mail or hand-written letter?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

hand written letter


ask or answer questions?


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

Answer. (In truth, however, I'd rather take "Ask *and* answer," but it's not an option. So... Yes, "Answer," is my answer.)

Laugh from humor or cry from joy?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

laugh from humor


music or film?


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

Music.

Black and white or color?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

colour


white or red wine?


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

Depends on what I'm cooking, but.... Red.

Ambition or sense of humor?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

sense of humor


facebook or no facebook?


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

No Facebook. (Too impersonal, too cold, too distant.)

Selfie or no selfie?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

agreed

no selfie, of course


ancient Rome or ancient Greece?


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

Greece. (With some reservations.)

Painting or sculpture?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

painting


speaking of it, Picasso or Van Gogh?


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

Van Gogh.

Daisies or roses?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

daisies, i find roses overrated


jazz or blues?


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

Blues. But I'll take either, as long as it's soulful.

Outdoors or indoors....for a concert?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

outdoors i guess, if it isn't cold


dream something beautiful and be sorry it was just a dream or have a nightmare and be relieved it wasn't real?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Dream one...

Frogs or Lizards?

And how dare you choose music over film!!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Dream something beautiful. Regardless of whether I feel relief or sadness when I wake up, it's the feeling I had during the dream that tends to linger. I'd like to hang on to those positive feelings for as long as possible.

Watching a movie at home or in theaters?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

lol

lizards

at home

white or dark chocolate?


----------



## ibrahim asha (Jan 23, 2015)

dark of-course 
winter or summer ?


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Winter.
Fire or ice?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Ice

Water or Kool Aid?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Water


Singing or dancing?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Dancing

Eating or Drinking?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinking..1965 or 2007?


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

2007

Mullet or crocs?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Crocs

Dark or milk chocolate?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

milk


north or south?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

North

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Pancakes.

Peace or struggle?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peace

Metal or Country music?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Metal

Rap or classical music?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

classical


green tea or mint?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Mint, but I don't like tea anyway.

Snow or Rain?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Rain

A pet raven that poops on whoever you want or a pet sloth that watches movies with you and chill out together?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Pet sloth

Incandescent lightbulbs or LED/CFL ones?


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

incandescent

winter or summer?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Winter

Hardcover or Paperback?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

hardcover


Asia or Africa?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Asia

Underwear or no underwear


----------



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

Underwear

Straight black coffee or with milk?


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Straight black coffee

Beach or mountains?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Mountains

Root Beer or Coca Cola?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Root beer

Football or Basketball?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

football (soccer), not american football


blue or green?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Blue

Hug or kiss?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

With a person I love? kiss; random person or a friend? hug.

Shoes or Boots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neither..Mathematics or Physical Science?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Mathematics

Playing video games or watching TV?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Watching TV nowadays, kinda burnt out from video games.

Home renovation shows or How it's Made?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

How it's made

Cheez-its or goldfish?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Goldfish..real ones,Underwater or space exploration?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Space exploration

Car rides or plane rides?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I've never been in an airplane or helicopter, but it's actually a dream of mine to pilot a helicopter.

Homework or yard work?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yardwork..Death by natural causes or a violent death?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Natural

Safety glasses or safety goggles?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

safety goggles - I wear glasses.

headphones or earbuds?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Headphones at home, earbuds in public.

Desktop or Laptop


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Laptop

Innie or outie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Left..No sleep for 24 hours or a whole day in one classroom?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Depends on the class, and if I'm with anyone. So probably no sleep

Bike or walk?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk

Read the book or See the movie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Reading..Ebook or Printed Textbook?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Printed textbook

Laptop or tablet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Laptop..AMD or NVIDIA?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

NVIDIA

Repairing simple projects or cleaning a room?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Cleaning, I like cleaning

Centipedes or scorpions?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Scorpions..Windows 7 or 10?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Windows 10

DC or Marvel


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Marvel, I don't really know anything about DC

Slushie or milkshake?


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Milkshake


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Milkshake

Orange Juice or Apple Juice?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Apple juice

cake or pie?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Pie

Beer or wine?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm underage but if I had to pick, it'd be wine (I imagine it tastes like grape juice maybe??)

Rice or noodles


----------



## Theathf1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Noodles, they could either be Italian or Chinese.

Lake or Ocean?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Lakes, I loved the great lakes. I've pee'd in them too, for all you great lake beer drinkers muahahaha

Car or Truck?


----------



## starsfire (May 11, 2015)

Depends . i guess truck.

Anime or korean drama?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Korean Drama, I despise anything to do with anime.

Airplanes or Helicopters? (Which one looks better to you?)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Airplanes


Getting poked in the eye with a sharp stick or getting hit in the head with a shovel? oke


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Shovel to the head, not the first time too.. I have a slight scar almost centre of my forehead.

Trip or Slip?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trip

Acoustic Guitar or Electric Guitar?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Acoustic Guitar

Pizza or fries?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Pizza

Wendy's or Subway?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Subway

lose your sense of taste or lose your fingers?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Taste

Diarrhea or puking?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Diarrhea

Turn into a frog or a piece of wood?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Honestly, I'd be fine with either, lol. Probably the frog more tho.

Peace or War?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Frog


Cake or Ice Cream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Cream,Morning or Night?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Night

Water or Koolaid?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water..Beach or Lake?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Beach

mauled by brown bear or attacked by water buffalo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2nd option..Console or PC?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Console for most games like CoD, Fallout, Battlefield, Sports games, etc.. MMORPG's belong to PC tho.

Text or call?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't mind either..Early bird or night owl?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Early bird

skydiving or scuba diving?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Haven't done either, but skydiving sounds better. I hope to do it by next summer.

Lol or Lmao


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Aeroplanes. 

Walking Dead or Game of Thrones?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Walking Dead

Coffee or tea?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Coffee

Halloween or christmas?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christmas

Ebook or physical copy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ebook..Running by ground or by treadmill?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

treadmill

vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Chocolate

Jimmy Fallon or Jimmy Kimmel?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Cant really choose, I don't watch any late shows, but I occasionally watch their YouTube videos. 

Amazon or eBay?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Amazon

Pokemon or Digimon?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

-_- neither uke 

Liam or Chris Hemsworth?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chris - he's older and he has more sense.

He's married and not hanging around with women like Miley Cyrus.

comb or brush?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Brush. 

Snagging your chapped fingertips, or hangnail, on fuzzy fabric OR burning your tongue, and the roof of your mouth, on a scalding piece of pizza cheese?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank..Classes 3 hours 1 day a week or 1 hour for 3 days a week?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

1 hour three days a week

trip and fall in fire ant mound or bee hive?


----------



## TheLunatic19 (Jun 15, 2015)

Bee hive

Acoustic or electric guitar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Electric..Algebra or Trigonometry?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

trig

brunch or linner?


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

Brunch

E-cigs or actual cigs?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

> Snagging your chapped fingertips, or hangnail, on fuzzy fabric


This is the main reason why I do not like most fabrics. It's the worst. I can feel it just reading your sentence.

I've never actually smoked cigs, but I've used an e-cig before, so e-cigs

Curtains or Blinds?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Curtains

Roman Empire or Ancient Greece?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Romans more so, but I like both.

underwear or boxer briefs?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

underwear

Museum or zoo?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Museum.

Iced coffee/tea or hot coffee/tea?



Baldy Nohairs said:


> This is the main reason why I do not like most fabrics. It's the worst. I can feel it just reading your sentence.


Sorry. But yep, me too and I wrote the dang thing. *shudders*


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Iced

realism or idealism?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Realism

Chili or Stew?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Probably chili, but I don't like either.

Green camo or Blue camo?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue camo

Cheesecake or Ice Cream Cake?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

cheesecake

sharks or dolphins?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sharks


Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Pepsi

Velcro or non-velcro wallets


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

velcro
punch or kick?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Punch

Knives or guns


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Guns


Bullets or artillery shells?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Depends on what the army is doing I suppose, no-one else should have access to artillery!

Printed book or ebook?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Eugh, I hate books. Printed I guess.

Coupes or Sedans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death..VHS or DVD?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

DVD

Travel around Asia or Europe?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Europe, I'd love to see Italy and France.

BBQ or Sour Cream and Onion chips?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

BBQ


McDonald's or Burger King?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Meh, probably Burger King, they're kinda the same to me hehe.

Amazon or Ebay?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Amazon

french fries or chips?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Chips

Ham or Turkey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey

Pancakes or Waffles?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Waffles

Swimming pool or the beach


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Beach


Big boobs or small?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Well, _define_ big!

Anything larger than Kate Upton's is too much. But flat chested girls don't really attract me. I'd say more medium-ish, similar to Emma Stone or Jennifer Laurence. I'm going to deep in this convo :/

Hawaiian or Plain cheese pizza?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Plain cheese

Little Ceasar's or Pizza Hut?

-------------------------------



Baldy Nohairs said:


> Well, _define_ big!
> 
> Anything larger than Kate Upton's is too much. But flat chested girls don't really attract me. I'd say more medium-ish, similar to Emma Stone or Jennifer Laurence. I'm going to deep in this convo :/


I would define big as 38D or larger... :um


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Maybe Pizza Hut. I've only had it once tho. But Little Ceaser's is ok for the price.

Tornado or Hurricane weather


38D's are good

32B is quite perfect for me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1st option..Morning..or night classes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Night.



Wendy's or KFC?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

KFC

Skype or Whatsapp?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never used either. I should really join everyone in the 21st century one day. :b

:hide or :door?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

:door


Fat or Skinny?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

For myself? I hate being skinny, hate, hate, hate it. But I don't want to be obese or anything, I just want thickness 

Pulp Fiction or Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pulp Fiction, never saw the other movie. 

Mornings or Evenings?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Pulp Fiction is better imo too. Reservoir Dogs is Tarantino's first movie, it isn't too bad but, meh, some like it more.

Evenings

Dark or Milk chocolate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dark..Semester or Quarter system?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Quarter



Losing a finger or a toe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Toe..13 or 17 Inch laptop?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

17

milkshake or slushie?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Milkshake

Sweat or shiver?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sweat



Corn Flakes or Oatmeal?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

I dont even.

Another one? or Another one?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None,Living by the beach or mountains?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I currently live by mountains so I'll take the beach, baby.



Diesel or gasoline?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Diesel.

Lillard or John Wall?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not sure, I don't keep up with basketball

Batman or Superman?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Superman



Beauty or Money?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

BEAUTY pls being ugly is unbearably painful.

London or Miami?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Miami. By no offense, I really don't like much of the UK.

Trump or Clinton


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

LOL I'm not ethnically English. 0 offense taken.

Trump or Clinton.. is there an option to kill myself instead?


Apple or pear


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Like them both, but I'll eat more apples than pears.

Milkshake or Root Beer Float


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Milkshake because idk wtf the second thingy is.

Sweet or salty popcorn?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Can sweet AND salty be an option . I guess sweet. 

BBQ or Salt and Vinegar chips?

And you've seriously never heard, nor had a root beer float?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

BBQ because salt & vinegar tastes like dog ****.

Nope, never heard of it. Googled and it looks pretty good... and on the wiki page it says_*"In the United States and Canada*, the chain A&W Restaurants are well known for their root beer floats"_

So maybe it's not a British thing, or they might not even have it in the UK.

Chicken or beef?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Beef, love a good burger and steak.

Gangsta rap or Tween pop


I agree on the salt and vinegar, yet I still eat it like I enjoy it or something /shrug


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tween pop - Gangsta rap is full of vulgarity.

Cheddar or American?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Depends on what you're using it for. I'll say cheddar.

outer space or deep sea


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Omg, I don't know why... but this is like the hardest one to answer for me every time it pops up!

I guess outer space this time

Cruiser bike or Crotch Rocket?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bike..Android or IOS tablet?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Android all the way.


PS3 or Xbox 360?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xbox 360


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vegetables or Fruits?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Fruits

Books or Music


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

music

movies or tv?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Movies

The smell of dog food, or sardines?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dog food

Vegetable fried rice or pork fried rice?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pork fried rice!

chipotle sauce or cayenne pepper?


----------



## Mark Clarke (Mar 27, 2016)

Pepper
DC or Marvel?

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

DC for don't care..Asus or Lenovo?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Asus because Lenovo don't make motherboards for desktop computers xD 

Spiderman or Iron man?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Iron Man

Mario or Pokemon


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Pokemon. Got bored of mario along long time ago (mario kart is okay tho) 

Tv or gaming?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Gaming

reading or writing?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Writing, I absolutely hate reading. I know, I've heard the response you're probably thinking.

Plain Lay's chips, or Pork Rinds


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Plain.



Drake or Meek Mill?


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

DRAAAAKE 

cold weather or warm weather?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Cold

Travel by car or plane?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Car. Flying is scary.

Peanut butter or jam?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Peanut Butter,Fog or Hot weather?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Fog 8/10 times

Regular or pink lemonade?


----------



## Mark Clarke (Mar 27, 2016)

Regular
Moutain or sea?

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Sea

Early Bird or night owl?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Night Owl

Grass or no grass in your yard?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Grass.


McDonalds or KFC?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Mcdonalds everytime :3 

Mr bean or Black adder?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None,Microsoft Edge or Firefox?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Firefox  I've never heard of microsoft edge. I knew they were rebranding I.E tho

England or Argentina :3


----------



## Mark Clarke (Mar 27, 2016)

England
Premier League or Bundesliga?

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neither,DSLR or Smartphone camera?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't take photos much sadly, but of both my cameras (a very low-end but quality Canon point-and-shoot and a higher-end Fujifilm bridge camera, not a DSLR), the latter at least is surely always going to take better pictures than _any_ smartphone and has lots of flexible options.

Orange curd or lemon curd?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Probably lemon

Jim Carrey or Steve Carell


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Steve Carell.

Pepsi or Fanta?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I'd say fanta, but I'm quite sick of drinking it. Pepsi sounds better right now.

Prison for a month or go to church every Sunday for the rest of your life


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

LOL I'm not religious but family is (they're not Christian though).


I'll go to church every Sunday for the rest of my life... I'd like to keep my anal virginity thank you 


Kebab or Chinese take-away?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Chinese any day. 

Skittles or M&Ms?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Skittles any day fam.



Would you rather be a popular person that everyone's cool with, or only have a few close friends?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

few close friends

Would you rather be part of the navy or air force?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Air force. I get really sea sick.

An hour living in the Harry Potter universe or an hour in Willy Wonka's chocolate factory?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Ugh... it's gonna annoy some people probably, but I've never watched any Willy Wonka movies and haven't seen Harry Potter since like 2003... so

I dunno, probably chocolate factory

Motorcycle or car


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

motorcycle

japanese food or chinese food?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Chinese food.

Breaking Bad or Game of Thrones?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neither..1080p or 4K?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

240p

Turtles or Frogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turtles

Sunny or Cloudy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cloudy..Working out at a gym or at home?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Home


Stairs or the elevator?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stairs

Concert or a Movie at a theater?


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Movie!

Red or Blue?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Red


Rain or Snow?


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Snow!

Even or odd numbers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Odd..Unable to walk for 12 months or being obese?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unable to walk for 12 months. 

Frozen yogurt or Ice cream?


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ice cream.

Never orgasming again or eating only one of your favorite foods for the rest of your life?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating only one of my favorite foods for the rest of your life. I love lasagna, so I think I could deal with it. 

Vacation to the Bahamas or Hawaii?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Hawaii

relaxation or excitement


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Relaxed



Fat or skinny?


----------



## Samurai1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Skinny

Tea or coffee?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tea

Japanese food or Thai food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Japanese..Wooden or mechanical pencil?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Wooden x1000

Heartburn or acid reflex


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Aren't they basically the same thing? :stu


Reflux, I guess.


Mountains or prairie?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Mountains

change the car oil yourself, or pay someone else to?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Change it myself. 

Ham and cheese sandwiches or Bologna sandwiches?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ham & Cheese..Laptop or tablet?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Tablet



Big or small?


----------



## Samurai1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Big 

Apple or banana?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I like them both the same, but I eat apples more often.

Shoes or Boots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shoes

:twak or oke ?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

The 2nd one

Apples or Oranges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oranges

Superhero or Super villain?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Supervillian..Early morning or late at night?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Late at night 

Jedi or Sith? :duel


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Erm, uh... Jedi I guess. That's what Obi-Wan is, right?

Long or Short hair on your opposite gender?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long..but I don't mind either. XBox or PS4?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xbox

Wii U or Xbox One?


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

Xbox One

Fallout 3 or Fallout New Vegas?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Since you all chose xbox, I'm just gonna say xbox one for me as well 

Fallout 3 by a long shot

Call of Duty or Battlefield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have no idea, never played either of them.

Banana split or Ice cream sandwich?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Like em both equally, but the banana split lasts longer, so the split 

Beethoven or Mozart


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Beethoven

oil and vinegar or ranch dressing?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ranch dressing

broccoli or cauliflower?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Broccoli..Bing or Google?


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

Google

strawberry or cherry?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Either

Using your phone/tablet with or without a silicone skin or case


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Without,

Sun or snow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sun

Cowboys or Indians?


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Cowboys.

Earphones or headphones


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Depends on the situation, really.

Suit or vest?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vest

Hot chocolate or Chocolate milk?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Chocolate Milk

Regular or Strawberry lemonade?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Regular lemonade

10 AM or 10 PM?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

10 PM

Blasting cold AC or no AC?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blasting cold AC

Tight clothing or Loose fitting clothing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Loose..Water in a bottle or container?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Water in a bottle

Vodka or Whiskey?


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Wiskey

Fish or birds


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Fish



Hot or cold?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cold

tea or coffee?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I drink neither, but coffee is better.

The smell of wet, soggy cigarettes, or burning plastic rubber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burning rubber plastic

Sun or Rain?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Rain

Taylor Swift or Lady Gaga


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Taylor Swift songs seem to follow a vapid formula. Lady Gaga is more abstract and highly visual, If I were left on a island and her music was all I had, I would have little complaints. 

cigarettes or cigars?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neither..Water or Juice?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Water

Irish accents or Australian accents?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Australian

Black or stainless steel kitchen appliances?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stainless steel 

Mountains or Canyons?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Canyons..Beach or Lake?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Beach



Hairy or clean shaven?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Clean..Early morning or late at night


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Late at night



Deep or shallow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Deep,Gaming console or PC?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

gaming console


paper or plastic?


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Plastic

Beyonce or Rihanna?


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Rihanna

Red or Blue


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Red


Rock or scissors?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rock..1990s or early 2000s?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1990s.

Peanut butter - creamy or chunky?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Depends on my mood, more so creamy

itchy eyes or itchy nose


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nose,Beach or lake?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Lake

Jack Nicholson or Heath Ledger


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nicholson.



Chunk bark or gravel?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Chunk bark

Mustang or Camaro, modern versions 2010-2016


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mustang..5 inch or a phablet smartphone?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Um 5 inch what? 

I'll take the 5 inch. Nothing to lose ... wink..... wiiiiiiiink  wiiiiiiiink!!! Ahh, I make myself laugh.

Shower or bath


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Shower



Soup or salad?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Salad

Laptop or smartphone?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I already have a good computer, so smartphone, since mine isn't that great right now.

Spaghetti and meatballs, or Macaroni and Cheese?


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Macaroni and Cheese

Pet bird or pet fish?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol, I HATE birds as pets. Hate hate hate hate hate! 

So... fish

Crooked teeth, or bent toes?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

(those be fighting words :bat)

Crooked teeth, they can be charming (imo)

Roses or carnations?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Roses..Online or On campus courses?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

On campus... if it was online I would never have it done

Be able to cook, or have someone cook what THEY want all the time - never what you want.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Be able to cook for sure..Living by the beach or on top of a hill?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Hill

Hawaii or Australia, to travel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Australia 

Sweater or Jacket?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sweater..Lobster or Scorpion?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lobster.

American muscle cars or Japanese import?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

American muscle by a trillion miles

Coffee or Cappuccino?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Cappuccino

Sunny or Overcasty?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Sunny

Black or blue ink?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Blue

Blue or brown eyes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Blue. (I have blue eyes)



High heels or barefoot?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Barefoot..Arctic or Desert?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Desert



Hungry or thirsty?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Hungry

Fish or frog, as a pet.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Fish.

Grilled or crispy chicken?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Grilled



Asleep or awake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Asleep..Cyborg or Alien?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Cyborg. 

Caramel or Carmel (pronunciation)?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Carmel, lol. And I stand firmly on that.

Paris or Rome, to visit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rome

Writing or Reading?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Reading..China or Japan?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Japan



Pepperoni or hamburger?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

On a pizza? Pepperoni. I don't agree with hamburger on pizza:no

Have long, tangly, dried hair, or bald


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

True, tangly
You had cookies yesterday?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyH (Mar 8, 2015)

What sort of coke are you referring to? THe good kind or the not as good kind? Eh? EH!???!! hahaha. Pepsi because I'm a hipster at heart.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

TonyH said:


> What sort of coke are you referring to? THe good kind or the not as good kind? Eh? EH!???!! hahaha. Pepsi because I'm a hipster at heart.


Lol. She said cookies... not coke.

It's ok - your secret is safe with me... wink wink.

Cliff jumping, or bunjee jumping off a bridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm gonna die doing either, Cliff jumping. 

Almonds or Walnuts?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

(pecans) eh...I guess almonds, so long as they're toasted.

stimulation or relaxation right now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Relaxation..Train or Bus?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I haven't been on train, but I'd like to try it one day.

Facebook or Instagram


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Facebook 
YouTube or Pandora for music?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Youtube

Ribs or Chicken legs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ribs

Strawberry shortcake or Banana cream pie?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Strawberry Shortcake
Board game or video game?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Video Game..Night owl or early bird?


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Night Owl

Sweet or Spicy foods?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Spicy! Living in a small apartment or a big tree house?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Small apartment. Fruits or vegetables?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Both

Spearmint or Peppermint chewing gum?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Spearmint..Point & shoot or DSLR camera?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Either

Batman or Superman


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Batman..Wooden or Mechanical pencil?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Wooden

Deodorant or Antiperspirant


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Antiperspirant..Console or Gaming PC?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Console 8/10 times. It's a different atmosphere. MMORPGS's are much better on PC, though.

Sharks or whales


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

whales

house or apartment?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

House

Comedy or Drama?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Comedy..Water fountain or bottle?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Bottle

Cargo's or Jeans?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeans

Sugared chewing gum (though it's pretty uncommon here nowadays) or sugarfree?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sugar free
Surfing or skateboarding?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Snowboarding

Batman Begins or The Dark Knight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dark Knight I guess. Not really a big fan of the new batman movies. :duck

Stew or Chili?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chili

Borscht or Gulyas (goulash)?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goulash 

Pie or Cake?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Cake 7 times out of 10

Home phone or cell phone?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cellphone
Tea or coffee?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tea

Basketball or Football?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Football


Golf or tennis?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Gold

Brownies or Fudge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brownies

Vampires or Werewolves?


----------



## Jetlagg (Mar 24, 2016)

Werewolves

Yogurt or Pudding?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Pudding

Babysit sit or be babysat?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby sit

Ice cream in a bowl or cone?


----------



## Jetlagg (Mar 24, 2016)

Cone

Pool or Hot Tub?


----------



## Key2Hap (Jul 3, 2016)

Pool.


Not being able to taste or not being able to touch?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Taste..Drawing or Painting?


----------



## Jetlagg (Mar 24, 2016)

Drawing

The Beach or The Mountains?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Beach

swim in the ocean or a pool?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pool

M&M's plain or with peanuts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Peanuts!
Allergic to certain things in nature or certain foods?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Allergic to certain things in nature

Voice or text messages?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never done either, but if I ever did it'd have to be Voice. Trying to text on a smart phone would drive me to kill! :wife

Milkshake or Smoothie?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

milkshake





email or regular mail via mail?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Email

Headphones or Earbuds?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Depends on the location

Elevator or stairs


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I split time between the two. If I have to go up/down a lot of floors, I take the elevator. If I only have to go a few floors, I take the stairs. 

Snow or rain?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I guess snow, 6 out of 10 times.

Volleyball or Tennis?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tennis

Netflix or Amazon Prime?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Netflix

Soda or juice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Juice

Milk or tea?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Tea

Kids or elders

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Elders
Red or green?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I only stop for red

pancakes or French toast?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pancakes..Being a millionaire or having eternal life?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eternal life

Mars or Venus?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Countryside

Onion rings or French fries?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Fries


High or low?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High

Lake or Ocean?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Lake

Zombies or Aliens?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Aliens


Does your crap sink or float?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

Go out or stay in?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stay in
Oatmeal or Cereal?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal

Hot tea or iced tea?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hot tea

Hot coffee or iced coffee?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## jxoxo (Jul 20, 2016)

Iced coffee

Lots of friends or gf/bf?

Sent from my SM-G530H using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Gf... you don't need many friends.

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coke

Peanut butter or Oatmeal cookie?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Oatmeal, soft

Stomach flu, or a nasty head cold.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Head Cold

Cinnamon Toast Crunch or Cookie Crisps?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cookie crisps

Ride your bike or take a bus?


----------



## Jhaimcee (May 6, 2014)

Jesus. Nice easy one for me then.
Could be controversial... 
Freedom... ?

a crusty bus station or a busty crustacean?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Crustacean

Learning Chinese or Chemistry on your own?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chemistry 

Explode or implode?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Explode,Mac or Windows?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Windows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get up and go or relax.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Relax

playstation or xbox?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xbox, I guess. Haven't owned a gaming machine in many years now. 

Chocolate ice cream or chocolate candy bar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Candy Bar

Windows 7 or 10?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

8, lol, hell no...10 

Belgium or Netherlands?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never been to either so I can't say

Watching a show all at once or as it airs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

As it airs

:eyes or :kma ?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:tiptoe.......opcorn

:kma

Cow's milk or soy milk?


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Soy milk, cows milk, BOTH

Cheese or ham?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Ham

Watching TV or reading a book?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Hard. I'll say TV.

70's or 60's?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

70's.

Alien or Aliens?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Aliens

Desktop version or using Tapatalk?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Desktop version

Too hot or Too cold?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Too Cold

Rain or Sunshine?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Rain

Beer or wine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neither

Carpet or Hardwood floors?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmm, carpet

A world without tech, or a world without sunlight ever?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Without sunlight. I'm a night owl anyway. 

80's or 90's?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

90's.

PS1 or N64 (or Sega Saturn, lol)?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

N64

Lake or Beach?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Lake, beaches are lovely but lakes are a different kind of beauty.

Plane or train?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Plane

Not being able to see or not being able to hear?


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Not being able to see.

His/Her heart or body?

I'm not sure if the question is clear. It means do you want his/her love, admiration, affection, without sex, or none of these but get to have sex with him/her.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

His heart

Rich and lonely or happy and poor?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Poor and happy, by far

A few good friends, or be popular but with no close friends?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A few good friends.

Rat or spider ?.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Rat, they're cute.

Have green skin or blue skin for the rest of your life?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol, Erm, blue I think, just like the song...

A long walk in the Sahara or the Antarctic ?.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmm I'd say Antarctic, I hate being too hot with a passion, so I'd prefer to be too cold and wear lots of padded warm clothing to make up for it.

Never work for the rest of your life, or never sleep for the rest of your life?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

It would have to be 'Never sleep for the rest of my life'. I really could not see myself without a job to go to, unless I became extremely rich somehow.

A life without shoes or cosmetics ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cosmetics

Veggies or Fruits?


----------



## dustmouth (Sep 20, 2015)

Fruit

Lose your arms or lose your legs?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Legs (only because of the wonderful advancements in intelligent prosthetic limbs, and lower limbs being less complex)

Loss of all physical feeling (touch, pain etc) or loss of all emotional feeling (sadness, happiness, love etc) ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Physical feeling. I couldn't live without my emotional pain! :b

Playing with a puppy or playing with a kitten?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Puppy I guess, though both are great fun.

No internet or no television ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No Television 

Gaming on a console or computer?


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Console

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dog constantly barking or infant constantly crying?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Dog constantly barking.

Headphones or earbuds (music type) ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Headphones

French fries or potato chips?


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

French fries

Chocolate milk or Strawberry Milk?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate milk

Fishing or hunting?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Neither. But if I really have to pick one, then it would be fishing, I guess...

Burger or pizza ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pizza

Being too skinny or overweight?


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Too skinny

Chamomile Tea or Green Tea?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Green tea all the way.

Train or bus?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Bus

Cop or robber?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Robber.

British or Australian accents?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

British

High heels or flats


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

High..., I mean flats... 

Shorts or skirt ?.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Shorts

Fries or wedges?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Monet

Audrey Hepburn or Audrey Tatou


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hepburn. I'm not familiar with Tatou.

Folding laundry or washing dishes?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Folding laundry. I take ages doing the washing up (mild OCD).

Loud music or loud workmen ?.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Depends on the music, otherwise workmen.


Does your poop sink or float?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Depends. On what, I don't know. I just know both happens, maybe it's my diet.

Crayons or coloring pencils?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Colouring pencils.

Stockings or tights ?. :blush


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I don't wear either and I actually had to Google the differences. I'd go with tights.

Beavis or Butthead?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Hur Hur Hur Hur. Lol, I haven't seen them in ages, and I can't remember who's who ?. Is there actually any difference between them ?.

Ok, I'll say Butthead, because it sounds better. :b

Winnie the pooh or Paddington bear ?.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I don't wear either and I actually had to Google the differences. I'd go with tights.
> 
> Beavis or Butthead?


Sorry unqualified to answer that question.
Skydiving or reading a book about skydiving?

_Staff edit_


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Winnie the Pooh

Skydiving!!!

----

Swimming in the ocean or swimming in a pool?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Pool. I love the beach but afraid of the ocean, I'll only go in up to my hips maybe.

Chocolate cake with vanilla frosting or vanilla cake with chocolate frosting?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Chocolate with vanilla frosting.

Ok, deep dish pizza: thick cheese and thick sauce (maybe some small tomato chunks type of thick if you prefer)...

Sausage & Mushroom OR Pepperoni & Green Pepper Slices? (Nothing extreme, just two basic cable packages to choose from. But it is still deep dish. Mmm.)


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Chocolate with vanilla frosting.
> 
> Ok, deep dish pizza: thick cheese and thick sauce (maybe some small tomato chunks type of thick if you prefer)...
> 
> Sausage & Mushroom OR Pepperoni & Green Pepper Slices? (Nothing extreme, just two basic cable packages to choose from. But it is still deep dish. Mmm.)


Neither since I'm vegan lol. 
Web surfing or irl surfing xD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Web

Bing or Google?


----------



## journeyman (Sep 28, 2014)

Google.

Donald Trump or Me?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Me

Cooking on a stove or microwave?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Stove.

Lemon meringue or key lime pie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neither!

Fog or Sunshine?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Amon said:


> Neither!
> 
> Fog or Sunshine?


Fog, unless it is the odd day I want to go outside.
Sex, drugs, or rock and roll?


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Canteloupe or Honeydew?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

CalvinCandie2 said:


> Canteloupe or Honeydew?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Sex

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Honeydew

Frosted Flakes or Cinnamon Toast Crunch?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Frosted Flakes

Bacon or eggs?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

noydb said:


> Frosted Flakes
> 
> Bacon or eggs?


Neither, I'm vegan.

Sword or gunfight?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Sword.

Would your rather save a burning barn full of puppies or kittens?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Both

Winter or Fall?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Fall

Telling someone off or being told off


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Telling someone off..

Underwater exploration or Skydiving


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Skydiving 

Strength or speed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Strength 

Night owl or early bird?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Night owl 

Losing your phone, or losing a suitcase full of stuff?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Phone. I don't really talk to anyone anyway and I've already lost so many what's another one lol? 

Third nipple or left hand significantly smaller than the right?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I guess it would have to be a third nipple, hopefully in a place so that it could easily be hidden.

Extremely short arms or extremely short legs ?.


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Speed

Philosophy or Political Science?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Philosophy. 

Twix or Snickers?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Twix! 

Be too hot, or be too cold, for a whole week?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Too cold for a week. Hopefully I can run around like an idiot to warm up a little...

Normal bungee jump (down) or reverse bungee (up) ?.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Reverse bungee jump. 

Vomiting or diarrhoea ?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Vomiting I suppose.

Sour cream and onion or sour cream and cheddar chips?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sour cream and cheddar,although I don't mind either

Water from the sink or from the fridge?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

From the bottle. I hate really cold water and tap water too. But if I really, really had to choose, it would be tap water then.

Broke little finger or broken little toe ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Little finger.

Scoop poop from 6 cat litter boxes or pick up one dog crap outside in the blistering heat?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Scoop poop from six cat litter boxes.

Stood up by a best friend or stood up by a hot date ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hot date.

Tea or coffee?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Coffee, definitely.

Spooned by your partner or spoon your partner ?.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Both scary, I'd rather be the one in their backs.

Avoiding sugar or being anxious?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Avoid sugar.

Walk across the highest glass bridge or parachute off the tallest building ?.


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Walk across the highest glass bridge. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

School on a semester or quarter system?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I have no idea, I'm from the UK and too old for school. 

Lick sandpaper or lick dirt ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sandpaper

Chemistry or Physics?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Physics

Glue or sticky tape ?.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Duct tape of course.

Aliens or immigrants?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Aliens, as I am sure they could teach us humans a thing or two (a good lesson maybe ? >), and I think it would just be intriguing to meet one.

Dripping tap or flickering light bulb ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Dripping tap.
10.15
10.15
Saturday night
Saturday night
And the tap drips
And the tap drips
Under the strip light
Under the strip light
And I'm sitting
And I'm sitting
In the kitchen sink
In the kitchen sink
And the tap drips
And the tap drips
Drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip
Drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip

Citrus scents or floral scents?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Floral scents.

Bitter or sweet ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweet

Winding down with a good book or a good movie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Good Movie

Freezing or Hot weather?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Freezing weather. Easier to keep warm than it is to keep cool.

Travel by bus or by train ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Train

HD or 4K?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

HD. I really can't see the point in 4k at the moment.

Shoes or trainers ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shoes

White or Grey?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Both.

Crunchy or chewy food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chewy

Beach or Lake?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Beach

Regular Twizzlers or the pull aparts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Regular

High school or College?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Neither. 

Twilight or Teen Wolf? Must pick one.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Twilight I suppose, but I don't know anything about either.

Candle or torch ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Torch lol.

Bagel or English muffin?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bagel

Train or Bus?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Train.

Cold hands, warm heart or warm hands, cold heart ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Cold hands, warm heart.

Coconut oil or avocado oil (for cooking)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never used either really 

A condominium or house?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

House.

Whole pickles or spears?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Whole pickles.

Cold hands or cold feet ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cold feet

Winter or Summer?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Summer.

Spearmint or peppermint?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Spearmint

Learning Japanese or French?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Japanese.

Mango & strawberry smoothie or pineapple & strawberry?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neither..eh

Physical or emotional pain?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Physical pain.

Headache or heartache ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Heartache

Canada or U.S?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I've never been there but Canada

You can only eat one of these for the rest of your life and nothing else. Baked potato or toast?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Baked potato.

Walk over hot coals or thousands of pins/needles ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hot coals

Deep sea or deep universe exploration?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Deep universe

Would you want to be a drummer in a band or guitarist?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The guitarist

Lightning or Thunder?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lightning. So pretty and dangerous.

Blizzard or heat wave?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blizzard

Ice cream on a cone or ice cream sandwich?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Oh geeze, this is a tough one. I think cone.

Reeses or Kit Kats?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Reeses!

Outdoor or Indoor pool?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Outdoor.

Soft or hard taco?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hard

Xbox or Playstation?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I don't play much of anything anymore but Xbox. No me gusta controller de Playstation.

Math or science?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Math

Lime or Lemon ?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lemon. But neither if that were an option...

Plain yoghurt or fruit yoghurt ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plain

Plain or Sesame Seed Bagel?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Neither, I don't like bagels. But plain if I have to...

Forced to wear a nappy/diaper or a sign that says 'I'm an idiot, kick me!' for a day ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Kick me sign.

Shaving foam or gel?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whichever..

Basement or Attic?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Basement. 

Thin pizza or doughy pizza?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thin

Hardcover or Ebook?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Ebook.

Chess or draughts ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chess

Android or ios?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Android

Chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Chocolate.

Sweet or sour ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sweet

Turkey or Chicken?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Chicken.

Beef or chicken?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Beef.

Cakes or biscuits/cookies ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cookiez

Drawing or painting?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

drawing

almond milk or coconut milk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Almond

2004 or 2012?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Idk, 2004? Do I really want to be 13 again? I suppose it's better than now.

Chocolate covered peanuts or chocolate covered raisins?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Peanuts

Skittles or M&Ms?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Skittles.

Invisibility or ability to fly?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Invisibility would be so much more fun. >

Man or woman ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Man? Lol, not sure what you're asking. 

Lunch or dinner?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol, neither do I, it was just random...

Dinner.

Frogs legs or snails ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hmm. I think I'll go with frog legs.

Mouthful of wasabi or teaspoon of cat piss?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Now that IS a difficult one... I think I'll go for a mouthful for wasabi. :b

Pee'd on or pooped on ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Golden showers all day.

Gold or silver jewelry?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Definitely gold. Though I don't actually have any. Lol

Pinched or slapped ?.


----------



## SomeTosser (Oct 30, 2016)

Pinched.

Mercedes or BMW?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Mercedes. It's just a better car...

Wet clothes or itchy clothes ?.


----------



## SomeTosser (Oct 30, 2016)

It really is a better car. I'm not a car guy, but I've heard from people who are that BMW motors are ****. I'm not sure how true that is but I don't really care either.

Wet clothes because they will dry eventually, and itchy clothes are just itchy and that sucks. But if it was cold and everything I would take itchy.

Hotdogs or hamburgers?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hamburgers.

Sweet or salty?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Sweet.

Flipping burgers or sweeping streets ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Burgers fer sure.

Flipping the bird or getting the bird flipped to you?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Flip the bird (I had to look it up, Lol, as it's termed differently where I am)

Eat live worms or eat live maggots ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Gag. I don't know.. worms? 

DC or Marvel?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Meh!, neither... Don't know enough about either to choose. The one that has Hulk, The Fantastic Four etc. Lol

Hot or cold ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hot.

French or German accent?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

French.

Brush or comb ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Brush.

Caribbean islands or Mediterranean islands?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Mediterranean Islands.

Tennis or badminton ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Tennis.

No hair or super, extremely long hair?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Super, extremely long hair.

Big feet or small feet ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Small feet.

Very small hands with large thumbs or very large hands but with small pinkies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1st Option

Surfing Or Skateboarding?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Skating

Pocahontas or Princess Jasmine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pocapoca

Canned or Cafeteria Food?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Aren't they like the same? Either one.

Mashed or baked potatoes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mashed

Hardwood or Carpet Floors?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Hardwood (  ) (sorry)
Think it looks better and much easier to clean.

Fist bump or high five?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

High fives!

Cocoa Pebbles or Cocoa Puffs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Puffs

Sandwich or Hotdog?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Sandwich.

Ripple cut or regular potato chips?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Regular

Bagel or Pizza bites?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ummmmm, pizza bagel bites.

Minty gum or fruity gum?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Minty

Wheat or sourdough bread?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Sourdough

Bagel with cream cheese or butter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cream cheese

Painting Your Toe Or Fingernails?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Toes. So much easier and quicker. 

Soup or salad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salad

Tea or Coffee ?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Usually coffee, tea if I'm feeling proper.

Zombie apocalypse. Machete or gun?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Machete 

Summer or Spring?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Summer.

Hard cheese or soft cheese ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Soft I suppose. 

Scrambled or sunny side up eggs?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Scrambled eggs.

Pogo stick or unicycle ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Pogo stick! I used to have one.

Jump rope or hoola hoop?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jump Rope

Sweating from your feet or face?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Face.

Blowpop or Tootsie Pop?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tootsie Pop

Oranges Or Apples?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Oranges.

Sunburn on the entire front or back of your body?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Entire front. At least I'd be able to sit or lay down.

Sound of nails down a chalkboard or a very squeaky wheel ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Squeaky wheel

Shopping online or in person?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Online. So many choices and not so many people.

SpongeBob underwear that's 2x too small or a diaper?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

SpongeBob underwear 2x too small. Much easier to hide under clothing than a diaper. Even though I can imagine it would be pretty painful. :eek

Ice down the back or ice down the front ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Back

Ice skating or snowboarding?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

snowboarding

Going to the dentist or to the general doctor?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doctor

Writing or typing an essay?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Typing an essay. My handwriting is atrocious.

Drive/ride through a puddle or go around it ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Through it. 

White or black socks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

White

Apartment or house?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

House, definitely.

Roller-coaster or big wheel ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Roller coaster, jogging or riding a bike?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Riding a bike.

Riding a donkey or riding a camel ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whichever

Muffins or cookies?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Idk. Maybe cookies. 

Beach or mountains?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beach

Twitter or Facebook?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Don't have twitter so, Facebook.

Chicken nuggets with BBQ sauce or ranch?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

BBQ sauce

Fruity pebbles or cocoa puffs?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Cocoa puffs fer sure.

Blue or red Gatorade?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blue

Medicine syrup or pill?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Good choice. Pill.
Cookie Monster or Oscar the Grouch?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neither

Early morning or late at night?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Late at night.

Dark chocolate or white chocolate?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

White

Reality TV or watching the news?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Watching the news.

Wrapping presents or unwrapping presents ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unwrapping

Studying all night or for a couple of hours prior to an exam?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Couple hours before an exam.

Indian food or Mexican food?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Mexican 

Blue or red hair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blue

History or Sociology?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

History.

Jam or marmalade ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jam

Almond or regular milk?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Regular

Creamy Caesar or Italian salad dressing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whichever..

Hye or Dyo thread?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Hye.

Football or basketball?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Basketball

Breaking into a store or museum?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Museum

Navy or sky blue?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Navy

Plastic or glass plates?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Glass

Sage or oregano?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Oregano 

Garlic bread or garlic knots?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bread

Halloween or Xmas?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Christmas!

tea - sweetened or unsweetened.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweetened 

Coffee - with or without milk?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Without!

Pugs or Corgis?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Either I guess

A house with only 1 floor or 2?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

1 large floor.

McDonald's or Burger King?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Burger King

School or work?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Work. 

Evening or afternoon?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Evening. It's a relief when the sun goes down, even when I'm not really having an especially stressful day. It just hits me as a feeling of relief. Best way I can explain it. Might've been a vampire in a past life. Dunno.

Pirates of Dark Water or Pirates of the Caribbean?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Flying

Dancing or singing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Good night's rest 

Living in an expensive apartment or trailer?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Apartment so long as I could afford it somehow.

Farm or city life?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

City life

Shorts or jeans?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too quite

Guitar or Drums?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Drums.

Sony PS Vita or Nintendo DS ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nintendo 

Camping out or staying in a cabin?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Cabin.

Getting blood work or teeth cleaning?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Sleep in late.

Burger King or Mac Donald's ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

McDonald's, though I rarely eat fast food anymore. 

Cereal in morning or bacon?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

bacon

jazz or blues music?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jazz

Veggie or Fruit salad?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Veggie 

Surf or snowboard?


----------



## db09striker (Jan 28, 2016)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Veggie
> 
> Surf or snowboard?


Surf

Sausage or Clam?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Uh... clams.

Hot or iced coffee?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Iced

Ice Cream Or Milkshake?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ice cream.

Ice cream cake or triple layer chocolate cake?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Chocolate cake

Cheddar or provolone?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Cheddar, as I've never heard of the other one. :b

Smelly feet or smelly armpits ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Feet

T-Shirts or Long Sleeve?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

T-shirt


AC/DC?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

AC, it's safer and more efficient.

Hat or umbrella ?.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Umbrella, in terms of getting less wet.

pop music or rock music?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Pop music, but only because there is more of it that I like.

Hum a tune or whistle a tune ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hum a tune

Milk chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Milk chocolate

Vanilla ice cream or strawberry ice cream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Strawberry

Playing soccer on dirt or cement?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Dirt.

Summer days or winter nights ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Winter Nights

Creamy or crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Crunchy 

PC or console


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

PC.

Talker or listener ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Listener. 

Raisins or craisins?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Raisins. I hate cranberries.

Red sauce or brown sauce ?.


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Red Sauce

Shorts or pants


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

lynx vice (neither actually)

Chest day or leg day


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Leg day. Never skip leg day ;P

Taco Bell or Chipotle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Taco Bell

Bananas Or Apples?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Bananas.

Dates or figs ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neither

Late at night or early morning?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Late at night

Google chrome or mozilla firefox


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Firefox

Being afraid of spiders or needles?


----------



## MellyWelly (Nov 18, 2016)

Spiders

Pizza or pancakes?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Pizza

Water or soda?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Water 

Burger or hot dog at a bbq?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Burger. Have you seen what goes into a hotdog ?. :eek

Feather pillow or foam pillow ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Foam

Writing using a pen or pencil?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A pen.

Drawing with crayon or chalk ?.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Chalk

Painting with oil paints or water based paints?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No idea, never painted before. 



Bicycling or walking?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Walking

Taking the bus or a train?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Train

Bloody rare or burnt to a crisp?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bloody Rare

Working in a factory or working in Pest Control?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Factory

Work for someone or be self-employed?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Self-employed

Physical job or desk job?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Neither

Peppermint Tea or Raspberry and Cranberry?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Raspberry and cranberry

Mint gum or fruit flavored gum?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mint

Sparkling or Still Water?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sparkling



Hard or Soft candy?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Soft

Swiss cheese or cheddar cheese?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Swiss!

Blue cheese or Feta?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Feta

Olive Oil or Balsamic Vinegar?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olive oil


Hot chocolate or Latte?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Latte 

Coffee or energy drink.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Coffee

Hot chocolate or apple cider?


----------



## Blossomfluffy (Dec 4, 2017)

Hot chocolate
Apple or banana?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Apple

Blueberries or strawberries?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Strawberries

Pear or Banana?


----------



## Blossomfluffy (Dec 4, 2017)

Banana
Still or sparkling?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Still

Toasted bagel or untoasted bagel?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Toasted

Bill Murray or Stephen Hawking?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hawking

Dark Grey or Black?


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Black

Polka dots or stripes?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Stripes

French Plait or a bun hairstyle?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Plait

1980's hairstyles or 1960's hairstyles.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

1960s


money or power


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Money

Nutella or Peanut Butter


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Peanut butter

Cookies or cake?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cookies

Vanilla or Rum & Raisin Ice-cream?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vanilla

Chocolate or strawberry ice cream?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberry ice cream



Bungee jump or Skydive?


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Bungee jump

Gold or Silver?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gold


Chips or popcorn?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Popcorn

Male best friend or female best friend?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Female

Travel by ship or plane?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Plane

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tea

2003 or 2011?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

2003

Sugar cookies or oatmeal raisin cookies?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sugar cookies. I like oatmeal better but I don't like raisins in my food, even though I do like to eat them lol.


Build a Snowman or a Sandcastle?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Sandcastle! 

Peanut butter or nutella?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Peanut butter

Cookies or cake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cookies


Hot dog or Sausage?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sausage

Almonds or peanuts?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


Top or Bottom of a bunk bed?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Bottom

Pistachios or macadamia nuts?


----------



## Not Human (Apr 1, 2018)

Pistachios 

Azalea or Lilac?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lilac

Dark chocolate or white chocolate?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate



Go for a walk or Use the treadmill?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Go for a walk, more scenic.

Take a vacation to a farm or a log cabin?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Cabin


Basketball or (American) Football?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Ugh... Both are bunk, but I'll begrudgingly take the basketball. 

Moonpies or ice cream sunday?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Moon pie? :frown2: Sundae for sure!

Taco truck or Subway?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Taco truck

Pet rabbit or guinea pig?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

A bunny

A documentary or a box set?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Documentary

Tomato soup or chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomato soup


Book or Movie?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Neither. 

Futon or Sofa-bed?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Electric

Lasagna or spaghetti and meatballs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna 

Jam or Jelly?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I like both.


Blondes or brunettes?


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Brunettes

Sweet or savory?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sweet

Apple pie or pumpkin pie?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Apple

Kiwi or honeydew melon fruit?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Honeydew


SUV or Pickup?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Neither

Seat or Vw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

VW


Onion rings or French fries?


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

French fries

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Hardest decision I've had to ever make. Gonna go with waffles with kandies on them

Apple's or pears?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pears

Oranges or grapefruit?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Oranges

Soya or semi skimmed milk?


----------



## Valkatox (Oct 3, 2018)

Semi Skimmed.


Oreo Cookie or Milk Chocolate.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Oreo cookie

Hot chocolate or orange juice?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Orange juice, with crushed ice. 

It's breakfast time on an airplane: Fruit & yogurt or sausage and eggs?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

How little the servings are, both, ideally. If I had to say today tho, Fruit & Yoghurt.

70s or 60s fashion?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

60's


Morning or night person?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Noit


Bic or Zippo


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zippo

White Gold or Silver?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silver 



Rings or Necklace?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Rings

Biscuits or rolls?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rolls

Italian bread or French bread?


----------



## MMyoutube (Feb 17, 2019)

Italian bread

University or job?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Uni

Ribena or Tropicana?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tropicana

Yellow corn chips or blue corn chips?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Doesn't matter.

Bikini or one piece?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bikini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black or Red licorice?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No licorice. uke 

Candy corn or frosted animal cookies. uke


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Are they an American thing? I've never heard of them, I'll go the cookies?

City or country living?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock music


Ability to fly or ability to become invisible?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Invisible

Pet bird or pet fish?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish, it's quieter. :b


Scrambled or Fried eggs?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Scrambled

Hot dog or hamburger?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Hamburger

Steak or Bacon?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steak


Road Runner or Wile E. Coyote?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Coyote. I like his ACME contraptions. 

Corn or flour tortilla?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Corn torillas


Lazy day alone or Run around with friends?


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

Lazy day

Whiskey or vodka?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vodka

Peach Schnapps or Malibu?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Malibu 



Go carts or Roller coaster?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Roller coaster.

Chipotle or Subway?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Subway, never been to Chipotle


Skateboard or Roller/inline skates?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Roller skates

Skiing or ice skating?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice skating


Rice or Noodles?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rice

Salted popcorn or Sweet?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Salted

Fried chicken or grilled?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried


Dinosaurs or Space aliens?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Space aliens

Goat cheese or cheddar cheese?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cheddar

Mozarella or Parmesan?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mozarella

Spaghetti or penne?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spaghetti


Staying in and watching a movie or Going to the theater?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Going to the theater. 

Blu-ray or DVD?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

DVD

CD or Stream music?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Stream

Xbox or Playstation?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xbox, I guess. I haven't played any of them in ages. 



Crunchy or Creamy peanut butter?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Smooth

Ameretto or Apple Schnapps?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple


Koala bear or Panda?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Umm. Koala. 

Headphones or speakers?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Headphones 

Day or night?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Night atm

Cinema or Food?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cinema 



Tennis or Volleyball?


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Volleyball I guess. I signed up for the company team with a league game in a couple of weeks, and I've never even played :lol


Netflix or Hulu?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never used either. 



Mixed nuts or Potato chips?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mixed nuts

Dogs or cats?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Cats

Superman or Batman?


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Neither

Love me or love me not


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Both simultaneously

Anxiety or depression


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Both simultaneously 

Ugly or fat


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm already both 
4 legs or 4 arms


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

4 arms definitely, more hands to fill my mouth with Girl Scout cookies. 


Men or women


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Both simultaneously again

Heroin or meth


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Dogs or cats


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Dogs are the best
Dad's or mom's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mom's


Beach or Mountains?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Mountains. More solitude. 


Deep Space or Deep Sea?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Deep space

Blue or green


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Blue.

Godzilla or King Kong?

_ Sent From that old VCR using Tapatalk_


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

King Kong 

Laptop or Tablet?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Laptop.

Manuel or figure it out yourself first?

_ Sent From Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk_


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

Manual

Heavy metal or pop


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Heavy Metal! but pop is okay too. I like pop. 

CamelBak or Bota Bag?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never used either before. 



Long or Short sleeve shirt?


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

Long sleeve

Laptop or smartphone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laptop, I guess. I've never used either. 



Pushups or Jumping jacks?


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

Pushups, of course. Favorite exercises

The Hateful Eight or Djungo Unchained?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never saw either. 



Morning or Night?


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

Toad Licker said:


> Never saw either.
> 
> Morning or Night?


Definitely night.

Swimming pool or beach?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Beach


Rain or snow?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Either, but snow, especially lasting snow, is pretty rare nowadays here.

Broadcast television or streaming?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Broadcast television


Wooden totem poles or Stone statues?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Erm... statues I guess, unless its an extraordinarily nice pole.

Bees or wasps?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bees

Sun or Moon?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Moon

Touch or taste?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

touch 

cups or mugs


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

mugs (beer)

sex or chocolate french toast?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

sex

shower or bath?


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

Shower. 

PC or Console?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

PC

traveling by sea or traveling by air?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sea

Monkey or Panda?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

hard to choose one... 

monkey.

monkey or giraffe?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Giraffe

Red Panda or Hippo?


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Red Panda 

Kayak or paddle board?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kayak I guess, never used either before.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fantasy or Sci-fi movies?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe either, though I rarely see films

Traditional game console controls or the Nintendo Wiimote (IMO motion control was a terrible idea)


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

traditional.

cocoa or tea?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Cocoa

Exploring space or exploring the ocean?


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

exploring space, once its been mastered.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

exploring the ocean.

you love to be born as a male or female in your next life?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Doesn't matter you're getting screwed either way.

Boat or a hover craft ?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

boat

british english or american english?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

That's a tougher question I'll go with british.

Helicopter or airplane.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

helicopter 

a mosquito in your room or upstairs neighbor hammering/slamming doors?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Mosquito. 

Harp or pitchfork ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Harp

Bungee jumping or sky diving


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

bungee jumping

go a year without music or without movies?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Without Movies.

Horns or halo ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Halo


Hot air balloon ride or submarine ride


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

submarine ride

ability to fly or ability to become invisible?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invisible 

Peanut butter: Chunky or Creamy?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

crunchy

green or blue?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue

Sand castle or Ice sculpture?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Sand castle but an Ice Sculpture would be OK with warm clothes

Firefox or Chrome?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Firefox

Earbuds or headphones?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Headphones

Hiking or running?

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

Hiking

very rainy or very foggy?


----------



## CharlieLizzie16 (Aug 29, 2019)

very rainy.

Not be able to speak or not be able to hear?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

not able to hear

Tomato soup or clam chowder?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

clam chowder

football or tennis?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Tennis

Field Hockey or Lacrosse?


----------



## Krum (Dec 11, 2010)

Lacrosse

Eaten alive by lions or eaten alive by ants.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Lions, that's gotta be quicker right?

The ability to shrink in height or grow?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Grow, I want to be powerful.

Soup or salad?

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

I actually like both. But let's go with soup.

Hugs or kisses?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Kisses









Hurricane or Blizzard?


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Blizzard. I'm stone cold in my own right.

Skydive or mountain climbing?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Mountain climbing.

City or countryside ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

City

Live 200 years in the past or 200 years in the future?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Future I guess.

Cave or a tree house ?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Cave.

Elevator or stairs?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Stairs. (Always feel like an elevator might break down with you trapped inside it.)


Coca cola or Pepsi?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm sensing a theme here @KILOBRAVO, first ceiling fans...now elevators!

Pepsi

7 day road trip or 7 day cruise?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

7 day road trip.

Do you interact with SAS on desktop or mobile more?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Desktop. 

Cawffee or Tea?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Tea.

Savory or sweet?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Mood dependent. 

Ibuprofen or Acetaminophen?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Depends on type of pain.

Cake or pie?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Edit... pie.

Too hot or too cold?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Too cold.

Contemporary Country music or 80s Hair metal? (for eternity)


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Hair Metal....

Pasta or Alfredo?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Really neither, but I will go with alfredo for this.

Short or tall?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Tall. ( I'm 5 ' 10 which isn't super tall but not short)

Wear socks/slippers or go barefoot? (When you're at home)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Barefoot I think.

Walking to a nearby location or driving there?


----------



## Psychoelle (Aug 24, 2016)

Walking because I dont drive.

Guinea pigs or rabbits?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose rabbits but don't really know any good guinea pigs

cold or hot shower?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Hot.

Happy or sad?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sad is a much more human emotion


Hide under the bed or in the closet?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Closet Easier get away.

Chocolate or caramel?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate

Coffee or Energy Drinks?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Coffeeeeee!

Learn a new language or learn to play a new instrument?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Learn a new language. 

Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Saturday night is for fun


Soda or Pop?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Soda

Watch the sunset or watch the sunrise


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Watch the sunset.

Fireworks or skywriting?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

skywriting


life sentence or electric chair?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

One long run-on sentence please

Flip or flop?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Flop


Eating a large plate of a food you hate or sitting through a 2 hour class that you find boring?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2 hour boring class

Chili or Stew?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

red hot chili

onion rings or french fries?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

French fries. Overall like them better and find the breading coming off of onion rings annoying.


Pizza or lasagna?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pizza


an easy A class that you'll learn very little or a class that the best you'll do is a B but you'll learn a whole lot more


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll go with the class that I'll learn more, but it really depends on the situation. If it is a class that I'm being forced to take that doesn't really relate to my interests or major, I'd prefer an easy A.


A sandwich with multiple sauces or a sandwich with one sauce? You get to choose the sauce(s)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It's highly dependent on the sandwich but more than one has to better, right?

Rick and Morty or South Park?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

South Park, but I like both


Walking or riding a bicycle?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walking. Can't bike with dog. 



Black Coffee or With Cream?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

With cream.

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Coffee


Constant Mild Itch or Constant Mild Pain?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Constant mild itch.

DC Extended Universe movies or Marvel Cinematic Universe movies?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

I guess Marvel 


Sub zero or Raiden


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sub Zero


A dry hot sunny day, or a cold wet cloudy one?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Cold one


Would you like to go on a aeroplane or helicopter


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

aeroplane


At the fork of a road, do you usually go left or right?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll pick right, but it depends. 

Fish or chicken?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Chicken just

This or that? cos this is kind of phat!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That


Horror movie or romantic movie?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Horror if on my own, and perhaps romantic if I have company, but I wouldnt suggest.


The Fox or The Hound ?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Hound..


Dark coloured floorboards or light coloured?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Dark


Friday night or Saturday night


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

Friday Night

Somei Yoshino or redwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redwood

Plane or Boat?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Boat


Creating visual art or creative writing?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Creative writing with left handedness


Sand in your shoes or sunscreen in your eyes?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sand in shoes. Easier to remedy and probably less painful


Going 48 hours without food or going 48 hours without sleep?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

48 hours without sleep :yawn

Super speed or super strength?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Super strength


Invincibility or the ability to fly?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

invincibility would help with my being accident prone at times

soup or salad?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Soup


Round the corner or over the hill?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Round the corner.

Being locked in a basement or the attic?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Attic 100%


Two arms and no legs or two legs and no arms


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

two arms. I have always wanted to be a human unicycle 

bad hair day or garlic breath


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

wow, bad hair day?

japan or norway


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Japan but I'd be open to either 



Exploring a cave or exploring a huge abandoned building?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Exploring a huge abandoned building.

Spaghetti or Lasagna?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Spaghetti. Lasagna is ok though 

Eating ocean fish or freshwater fish?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Freshwater fish. Yellow perch and channel catfish are probably my favorites.


College or working a job? Same amount of hours.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

College, I would be bored but at least I might learn something. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music or Movie?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Movie


Being able to use only a fork and knife for a week or only a spoon and knife?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spoon and knife. 

Road Runner or Wile E. Coyote?


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

road runner

daffy duck or porky pig


----------



## Hereyea (Jul 14, 2020)

That's all folks, Porky

dad or mom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mom

Forest or Beach?


----------



## Hereyea (Jul 14, 2020)

Beach

Arrive by boat or airplane?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boat

Blueberries or Blackberries?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Blueberries especially the smaller more tart ones


Lemon or lime?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon

Cough drops or Cough syrup?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cough drops

Fork or chopsticks?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fork

Birds or Squirrels?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Birds


Ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen yogurt

Pancakes or Waffles?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Pancakes

Missionairy posistion or Doggie Style?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

Explosion or Implosion?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

implosion

Laptop or Desktop?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Laptop

Stilettos or trainers?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No idea

Outdoor Concert or Indoor Concert?


----------



## Deezie (Aug 21, 2020)

Indoor concert 

Sweet or salty?


----------



## Deezie (Aug 21, 2020)

.... For the rest of your life!!


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

sweet


snow or rain


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Rain. I don't like snow shoveling and while rain can be bad too, I usually have more troubles with winter driving.


Sweet or savory food?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweet

Wood Carvings or Ice Sculptures?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wood carving, especially if I'm carving it. I like that they are more permanent. Ice sculptures look pretty amazing when lit up at night though


Getting a tattoo or spending on a hobby?


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Spending on a hobby.

Guitar or Drums?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Guitar


Trump or Putin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Next choices please. :kma 

Football or Basketball?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Football.

DCEU or MCU?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No idea. 

Baseball or Soccer?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Baseball


Golf or Tennis?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

tennis most likely

climbing a mountain or deep sea diving


----------



## Deezie (Aug 21, 2020)

If Hypothetically I became ripped then I would say climb mountain with a waterfall 

Team Edward or Jacob?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Huh?

Football or Basketball?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Basketball 

Halloween or Easter?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Halloween.

"Seinfeld" or "Cheers"?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Laptop.

Snickers or Milky Way?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snickers 

Eat in or Drive thru?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Eat in as I can't drive 

Tattoo or piercing?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

piercing


Jeans or Khaki pants?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeans

Beach vacation or vacation in the mountains?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Beach vacation! Right now!

Days with 24hr nights or 24 hr daylights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

24hr nights 

Lasagna or Spaghetti?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Spaghetti.

Country Music or Rock N Roll?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rock N Roll

PB&J or cheese sandwich?

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyoukyo (Aug 27, 2020)

Cheese


Morning or evening?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Evening.

Pizza or Tacos?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos

Toast or Bagel?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> Tacos
> 
> Toast or Bagel?


Toast.

Republican or Democrat?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Republican.

Sherbet or ice cream?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ice cream


Beer or wine?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Citrine79 said:


> ice cream
> 
> Beer or wine?


Beer

Snickers or Milky Way?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snickers

Hardcover or Paperback?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Paperback


Morning or evening?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Morning


French toast or Pancakes?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

French Toast

Ford or Chevy?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ford

Chocolate or strawberry?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate 

Fried or Scrambled eggs?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

scrambled


mufflin or danish?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

err danish what ? and whats a mufflin?


Tits or Arse??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:haha

Bar soap or Body wash?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Body wash 

Time travel or teleportation


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

That's a tough decision because teleportation would be so handy. However, I'll take time travel because I need to go back and make some changes.

Chipotle or Qdoba?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never been to either.

Koala bear or Panda?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Panda


Target or Wal-Mart?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Target

Ferris wheel or Roller coaster?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Roller coaster.

Better actor: Daniel Day-Lewis or Philip Seymour Hoffman?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No idea

Salty or Sweet?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

sweet

Seinfeld or Friends?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friends 

Museum or Zoo?


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

Zoo
------------------------------------------------------
T-Rex or Megalodon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

T-Rex

M&M's or Reese's pieces?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

M & M ‘s


pretzels or potato chips?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Potato chips

Dancing or Singing?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Singing


comedy or drama?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Comedy

Milkshake or Smoothie?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

smoothie


carrots or celery?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carrots


Ice Skating or Rollerblading?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

rollerblading


treadmill or elliptical?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Treadmill

Peanut butter & jelly sandwich or Grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

peanut butter & jelly sandwich


long hair or short hair?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

long hair on men, short hair on women


bug or a hair in your take-out?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Either way I am taking it back. :duck

King Kong or Godzilla?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Godzilla


The Simpsons or South Park?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Simpsons

Lake or Ocean?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ocean


play pool or play darts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Play pool

Pizza or Tacos?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tacos


bagel or english muffin?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English muffin

Doughnut or Brownie?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Brownie


Iced Tea or Lemonade?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemonade

Green or Blue?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Green


Car or SUV?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Car

Hard or Soft taco?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Soft


broccoli or cauliflower?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cauliflower

Headphones or Speakers?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

headphones


gum or breath mints?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

gum

Elvis Presley or Jerry Lee Lewis.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Elvis

No internet for a week or no cable or apps for a week?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Apps are part of the internet, so I'll take no internet/apps for a week because I prefer cable.

The "Nightmare on Elm Street" movies or the "Halloween" movies?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

IcedOver said:


> Apps are part of the internet, so I'll take no internet/apps for a week because I prefer cable.
> 
> The "Nightmare on Elm Street" movies or the "Halloween" movies?


Lol, you're right - it was late and I had insomnia.  I have absolutely no idea where the heck I was even going with that!

Halloween.

Drink orange juice or eat popcorn after brushing your teeth?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Eat popcorn


leather jacket or jean jacket?


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

Jean Jacket; I'm no biker :3

Um. Malnutrition or sleep deprivation?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

sleep deprivation


curly hair or straight hair?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Curly hair >: )

Exploring space or exploring the ocean?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ultimately? Probably space. Both are cool.

Maps or directions?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Maps.

Night or day?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Day


big city or small town?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Small town

Ice cream or Italian ice?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ice cream


Coffee or Tea?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tea

Cookies or cake?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

cookies


Tablet or laptop?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Laptop

E-book or printed book?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

E-book.


Concert or sporting event?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Concert.

Late night or Mid-morning?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Late night.

Cycling or running?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Running. 


Treadmill or elliptical?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Treadmill.

Dance or Sing?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sing.


Yoga or Cycling?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Yoga.

Snow or rain?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rain


Spring or Fall?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Fall

Forest or Desert?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Forest 

Meowing dogs or barking cats?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Meowing dogs

Singing mice or humming gerbils?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Singing mice (as long as they sing about Syd's mouse, Gerald)

Roofing nails or drywall screws?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Drywall screws...

Rice or pasta ?.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rice.


Wine or beer?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wine

Potato or quinoa?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Potato.


onion rings or french fries?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

French fries

Ketchup or mustard?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Mustard

Mustard or musty?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mustard

Pie or cake?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pumpkin pie

Salted fries or sugared fries?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Salted

Soup or salad?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Soup

Bologna or Turkey?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Turkey

Turkey burger or veggie burger?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

turkey burger


macaroni salad or potato salad?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Potato salad

Shrimp or crab?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Shrimp.


watermelon or cantaloupe?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Watermelon

Ice cream or sorbet?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ice cream


Muffin or Doughnut?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Muffin

Scone or crumb cake?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Scone.


Cheesecake or Carrot Cake?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Carrot, so I can see in the dark better

motorcycle or bicycle?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bicycle.


Laptop or tablet?


----------



## PenguinWings (Jul 18, 2018)

laptop 

australia or africa


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Australia


Ice cream in a cone 

-or- 

Ice cream in a bowl?


----------



## PenguinWings (Jul 18, 2018)

cone

capybara or wallabe


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Capybara

Travel by bus or train?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Train.

Youtube or Netflix?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

YouTube

iPhones or Samsung phones?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

iPhone


Tablet or laptop?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Laptop

contacts or glasses?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

glasses.


self-checkout or go to a cashier?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Self check out (but most stores here don't have them...).
Croissant or cereal?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Croissant.


scary movie or funny movie?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Scary movie.

Night owl or early bird?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

early bird.

Jogging or Hiking?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Jogging.

Watermelon or kiwi?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

watermelon.


soft pretzel or nachos?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Soft pretzel. 
Chickpeas or hummus?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hummus

Beets or sweet and sour popcorn?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Sweet and sour popcorn.

Roses or tulips?


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Roses

Tea or coffee? 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Coffee.


long hair or short hair?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Long hair.

Piercing or tattoo?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Piercing 

YouTube or TikTok?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

YouTube 
Water or soda?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Water

Lemonade or orange juice?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lemonade


French fries or Onion rings?


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

French Fries

Chicken or Turkey


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

chicken


French toast or Pancakes?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pancakes

Chips or pretzels?


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

Chips
Sleep in or up early?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Up early.


Sunrise or Sunset?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunset

Threshing or thrashing?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Threshing, I guess?

Mold or mildew?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Mildew.


Big city or small town?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Big city.

Gin or vodka?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I guess vodka. Never had gin. I hate vodka (and alcohol in general) though.

Milk-Bones or Pup-Peronies?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've actually tasted a Milk-Bone (which was pretty nasty) so I guess that. I don't imagine the meat they use for dog treats is very good quality. 

Wireless or wired?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

They both suck. Wired has wires and wireless has not enough wires. Having not enough wires means you have to deal with batteries and charging and ****ty connectivity. So I guess with wires you only have one problem so I'm going with wired. I have too many problems already.

Seth Rogan or Joe Rogan? You can only keep one Rogan, who do you keep? The other gets blasted to live on Mars in perpetuity ha HA HA!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm afraid I have no idea who either of them are. Do they sell that Rogan stuff to regrow your hair?

Dollar Tree or Dollar General?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Dollar General.

Too tight, or too loose?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ummm.....too loose?

Biting into a York Peppermint Patty (BRRRRR!) or biting into a buttered baked potato?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Potato. 

Poke or sushi?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I don't know, I feel like I'll get sick from eating raw seafood, but if I had to choose, sushi.

When it comes to dessert: overly sweet treat that is cake? Or the scrumptious combination of dry and gooey that is pie?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Cake (I tend to scrape off some of the frosting so it isn't overly sweet)

Addams Family or Munsters?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Addams Family.


Facebook or Instagram?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Both, though I'm far more active on Facebook than Instagram.

Broadcast television or internet streaming?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I stopped watching TV a long time ago, so internet streaming.

When watching a movie or a show, do you have the subtitles on or off?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Subtitles on.


Tablet or Laptop?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Tablet.

Kellogg’s or Post?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Post

Facts of Life or Different Strokes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Facts of Life.


Seinfeld or Friends?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Seinfeld.

Sunrise or sunset?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sunset.


Cheddar or Mozzarella cheese?


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Mozzarella cheese.

Piano or violin?

Enviado desde mi moto e(6) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Piano.


Jeans or Khahi pants?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Jeans.

Walmart or Target?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Ah, this is really complicated. The closest UK equivalent to Walmart is perhaps a large Tesco hypermarket, IMO. Like Walmart, Tesco is a huge retailer that has often been pretty unpopular here, too. As for Target, far more difficult to say. Argos is part of Sainsburys (it used to be a separate catalogue retailer with loads of stores almost everywhere, but many were shut, including my local Argos. Or moved into Sainsburys stores). Hard to explain what it is: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argos_(retailer)

Perhaps a large Sainsburys supermarket with it's own big non-food section and an Argos, is nearest to Target? We do have TK Maxx (TJ Maxx in the US) which I quite liked before Covid forced nearly all my shopping online, but that's rather different. I've never particularly liked the atmosphere of shopping in a Tesco, haven't been to one for years, IIRC they had too many rather unpleasant warnings against shoplifting. Sainsburys is more upmarket, tends to be nicer.

The Argos catalogue is famous in Britain and incredible range, but the constant reminders that they offer credit on anything remotely expensive made it rather unpleasant reading (Argos is traditionally not particularly upmarket). Their stores were fine, I've also not been to one for years, never used a Sainsburys Argos.

EBay or Amazon?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I suppose Amazon.

Android or IOS?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

IOS


Starbucks or Dunkin Donuts?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have ceased to drink coffee and can't eat most of what either of them sell so neither I guess.

Spaniels or Retrievers?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Retrievers.

Trash panda or coconut doggy?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I've never heard of capybaras being called coconut doggies so I'll get one of them

Would you prefer to live next to a beach or next to a forest?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Forest.

Snakes or bears?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Honestly, bears.

Too bright or too dim?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Too dim.


T-shirt or button down shirt?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

T-shirt

Car or truck/van/SUV?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

SUV.


See a movie at the theater or wait for it to be streamed?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Wait

Marshmallows or biscuits?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Biscuits.

More time or more money?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Time

Pre-order or wait for reviews?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Pre-order 

A broken arm or a broken leg?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Arm.


Bottled water or tap water?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Bottled water

Obsession or apathy?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Apathy.


grilled chicken or fried chicken?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I prefer grilled chicken.

Makeup or no makeup?


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

no makeup

coca cola or pepsi


----------



## MusicAndNature FTW (Oct 14, 2017)

Coca Cola.

Livestreams or let's-plays?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Let's plays.

Broccoli or cauliflower?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Broccoli by a nose

Mud hut or cinder block house?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Cinder blocks

Laptop or tablet?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't find either to be all that appealing but I guess laptop since it is literally a portable PC. 

Riding in a small boat on choppy water for 16 hours or riding a Greyhound bus for 10 hours?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Boat.


Dark chocolate or Milk chocolate?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Milk chocolate

Wearing a shirt that says "Horsey" on the back or buying an ice cream cone and eating the cone first?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Either, though I've never had a shirt like that. Not sure how you could eat the cone first, wouldn't the ice cream fall out? I haven't had an ice cream cone for many, many years anyway, it was very common as a child.

Android tablet or iPad?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never used an iPad and have technically not used an Android tablet either (not sure how similar an Android Phone is to a tablet but I have used an Android phone). Can't say.

Broiled broccoli or stewed spinach?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

ewww I don't want to even answer that question... But I'll suck it up and say Broiled Broccoli just to stick to the thread.

Pineapples or Apples?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Apples.

Oranges or bananas?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Neither but I guess if someone was either gonna make me eat one or put them in a sack and beat me with them, I'd eat the bananas. I kind of like oranges but they're too tart.

beans or chili?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Chili.

Cold or warm?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Warm.

Summer or Winter?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Somewhere in between

Dancing or singing?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dancing.


Hotel or motel?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Hotel.

Escalators or stairs?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Stairs. If only because whenever I get on an escalator, I always think about how I've heard of people's clothing getting eaten by them.

Grain beetles or bed bugs?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Grain beetles, I guess

Spend a whole day with Brillo pads nestled in your armpits or eat a king size Hershey bar?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I guess I have to take the Brillo pads.

Fetcher or swit?


----------

